# Per i traditori ...



## M.gr (11 Gennaio 2019)

Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita



* da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2019)

secondo me, con l'atteggiamento che hai, devi ringraziare che ancora ti sopporta.

se mai dovesse tradirti, sarà il classico ricercare la boccata d'ossigeno fuori dalla prigione.  e lo considero molto probabile


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2019)

se non gli spara.


----------



## M.gr (11 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me, con l'atteggiamento che hai, devi ringraziare che ancora ti sopporta.
> 
> se mai dovesse tradirti, sarà il classico ricercare la boccata d'ossigeno fuori dalla prigione.  e lo considero molto probabile


Ed è questa ora la cosa che mi logora preferirei sapere se questo mio atteggiamento L ha portato a farlo anche se lui dice di no che mi ama troppo altrimenti già mi avrebbe mollata da ora!


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2019)

io non posso dirti se ti ha già tradita, magari ancora no.  però credimi, se non affronti subito e risolvi questa tua gelosia morbosa, davvero aspettati che scappi a gambe levate alla prima occasione


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

La tua è una gelosia patologica scatenata dal primo tradimento, se non ti dai una regolata, in caso entrando in terapia, non ne esci.  Dovresti farti aiutare...
Quanto al tuo ragazzo, ha ragione deve volerti davvero bene per sopportarti, stai spalmando su di lui i risultati del primo fidanzato, che ti avrà tradito, ma eravate quasi ragazzini, distrarsi è quasi d'obbligo a quell'età, non si ha la maturità per fare progetti da mutuo...
Rivedi il tuo comportamento e non solo per il tuo fidanzato, ma anche per il ruo futuro, rischi che questa condizione si ripeta senza soluzione di continuità. La gelosia quando è così non è amore ma controllo e possesso, e nessuno accetta un rapporto tanto asfissiante.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2019)

Sei troppo insicura e troppo pesante.
A nessuno piace avere accanto una da orchite acuta, ma nemmeno a te fa bene.

Davvero lavoraci su perché altrimenti il futuro non sarà roseo.

Più marroneo, temo.


----------



## Mariben (11 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> *Ed è questa ora la cosa che mi logora* preferirei sapere se questo mio atteggiamento L ha portato a farlo anche se lui dice di no che mi ama troppo altrimenti già mi avrebbe mollata da ora!



Logora te.... figurati lui.
Prova a immaginare di essere sospettata, che ne so dal tuo datore di lavoro, di rubare. Quello ti controlla, ti spia e ti chiede conto di ogni tua mossa, ti accusa senza prove . Tu non hai mai rubato nemmeno un cent. Come ti sentiresti?
Io mi licenzierei.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Logora te.... figurati lui.
> Prova a immaginare di essere sospettata, che ne so dal tuo datore di lavoro, di rubare. Quello ti controlla, ti spia e ti chiede conto di ogni tua mossa, ti accusa senza prove . Tu non hai mai rubato nemmeno un cent. Come ti sentiresti?
> Io mi licenzierei.


Brava. Hai scelto un esempio perfetto.
Ma il datore di lavoro non sarebbe equilibrato, anche se dipendenti che rubano ce ne sono.


----------



## M.gr (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mariben ha detto:


> Logora te.... figurati lui.
> Prova a immaginare di essere sospettata, che ne so dal tuo datore di lavoro, di rubare. Quello ti controlla, ti spia e ti chiede conto di ogni tua mossa, ti accusa senza prove . Tu non hai mai rubato nemmeno un cent. Come ti sentiresti?
> Io mi licenzierei.


Solo dopo purtroppo ho capito quando lui mi ha scoperta e gliel ho già detto che devo andare dallo psicoterapeuta in quanto anche lui me L ha fatto notare che mi stavo fissando e gli stavo facendo pagare le pene del mio ex....io di questa cosa di voler andare dallo psicologo già l’avevo pensata da quando abbiamo litigato la prima volta...per impegni lavorativi non sono andata e me ne pento amaramente ora ho deciso di prendere una pausa dal lavoro...e ne ho parlato anche a lui...secondo voi lo posso coinvolgere in questa cosa? Oppure meglio di no?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Solo dopo purtroppo ho capito quando lui mi ha scoperta e gliel ho già detto che devo andare dallo psicoterapeuta in quanto anche lui me L ha fatto notare che mi stavo fissando e gli stavo facendo pagare le pene del mio ex....io di questa cosa di voler andare dallo psicologo già l’avevo pensata da quando abbiamo litigato la prima volta...per impegni lavorativi non sono andata e me ne pento amaramente ora ho deciso di prendere una pausa dal lavoro...e ne ho parlato anche a lui...secondo voi lo posso coinvolgere in questa cosa? Oppure meglio di no?


In che senso coinvolgerlo?
Dirglierlo sì.
Una terapia di coppia no. Oltre a essere prematura, costituirebbe un ulteriore impedimento dilazionatorio per te per non andare in terapia.


----------



## spleen (11 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Solo dopo purtroppo ho capito quando lui mi ha scoperta e gliel ho già detto che devo andare dallo psicoterapeuta in quanto anche lui me L ha fatto notare che mi stavo fissando e gli stavo facendo pagare le pene del mio ex....io di questa cosa di voler andare dallo psicologo già l’avevo pensata da quando abbiamo litigato la prima volta...per impegni lavorativi non sono andata e me ne pento amaramente ora ho deciso di prendere una pausa dal lavoro...e ne ho parlato anche a lui...secondo voi lo posso coinvolgere in questa cosa? Oppure meglio di no?


  Sono stato da giovane con una ragazza che aveva i tuoi stessi problemi, credimi, è un inferno che non vorrei rivivere per niente al mondo e pensa pure che ci siamo lasciati dopo una lite furibonda perchè mi aveva visto con una mia ex, con la quale non avevo più nè intenzione nè occasione di fare alcunchè.  Credi a me, meglio che ti curi, rischi per davvero di perdere le persone che ti stanno accanto...


----------



## Martoriato (11 Gennaio 2019)

Non so quanti anni tu abbia mai hai parlato di lavoro,ergo si suppone che siate due persone adulte.

Perdonami la franchezza ma io a una come te non concederei neanche l'onore di metterle le corna. E' palese che tu abbia bisogno di aiuto,non c'e' nulla di male in questo..


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Solo dopo purtroppo ho capito quando lui mi ha scoperta e gliel ho già detto che devo andare dallo psicoterapeuta in quanto anche lui me L ha fatto notare che mi stavo fissando e gli stavo facendo pagare le pene del mio ex....io di questa cosa di voler andare dallo psicologo già l’avevo pensata da quando abbiamo litigato la prima volta...per impegni lavorativi non sono andata e me ne pento amaramente ora ho deciso di prendere una pausa dal lavoro...e ne ho parlato anche a lui...secondo voi lo posso coinvolgere in questa cosa? Oppure meglio di no?


quello della gelosia morbosa è un tuo problema.  che devi affrontare da sola con un professionista.   lui non solo non ti sarebbe d'aiuto, ma anzi potrebbe essere un ostacolo.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello della gelosia morbosa è un tuo problema.  che devi affrontare da sola con un professionista.   lui non solo non ti sarebbe d'aiuto, ma anzi potrebbe essere un ostacolo.


Assoluramente terapia personale, in caso il terapeuta valuterà se lui debba essere coinvolto. Ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## Darietto (12 Gennaio 2019)

la mia ex era esattamente come te. Si litigava anche se dicevo ciao (invece che buonasera) alla cassiera del supermercato. Mi controllava, mi faceva addirittura corteggiare da sue amiche che non conoscevo (per vedere la mia reazione). Diceva che l'onestà in una coppia era tutto. A me onestamente la cosa faceva anche tenerezza, un po' mi pesava ma mai l'avrei lasciata per questo. Quel suo modo di essere faceva escludere categoricamente ogni dubbio verso di lei. Morale: dopo 10 anni di rapporto ho scoperto che era una traditrice seriale. 

Per esperienza quindi sarà più facile che sia tu a tradire lui.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita
> 
> 
> 
> * da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?



Io non credo la tua gelosia ossessiva dipenda dal tradimento subìto,  o si e' gelosi  (senza motivo) o non lo si e'.  Io, tradita, non riesco ad essere gelosa.  L'amante di mio marito lo era in modo ossessivo, pure di me. Un'insicura. 
Ho avuto invece una nipote come te, mai tradita,  13 anni fidanzata, poi sposata, e diventata ossessiva verso io marito soprattutto da  quando lui per lavoro era costretto a viaggiare molto.  Gli telefonata in continuazione, anche ogni  10 minuti, lui alla fine non rispondeva  quasi mai, poi, inevitabile,  se ne è trovata un'altra, o altre, e l'ha lasciata.  3 anni di drammi, sceneggiate,  famiglie coinvolte, ed ancora non e' rassegnata, ma lui ha  adesso ha una nuova famiglia, e completa. Con lei viveva in una commedia,  e solo loro due perche'  un figlio avrebbe rovinato il fisico e fatto disordine in casa (giuro). Una ragazza mai cresciuta e straviziata, ormai 45 enne.  E'  uno dei pochi casi in cui mi sento di dire che le colpe davvero sono state tutte e solo di lei.  Lui  ha solo sopportato e troppo a lungo.


----------



## riccardo1973 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> la mia ex era esattamente come te. Si litigava anche se dicevo ciao (invece che buonasera) alla cassiera del supermercato. Mi controllava, mi faceva addirittura corteggiare da sue amiche che non conoscevo (per vedere la mia reazione). Diceva che l'onestà in una coppia era tutto. A me onestamente la cosa faceva anche tenerezza, un po' mi pesava ma mai l'avrei lasciata per questo. Quel suo modo di essere faceva escludere categoricamente ogni dubbio verso di lei. Morale: dopo 10 anni di rapporto ho scoperto che era una traditrice seriale.
> 
> Per esperienza quindi sarà più facile che sia tu a tradire lui.


è successo anche a me...sempre controllato, col guinzaglio corto, telefono senza password, stile di vita integerrimo casa ufficio, ma non bastava mai! sempre guardinga, sospettosa...e cosa scopro? che è lei la traditrice seriale, che si nutriva delle attenzioni maschili come fosse acqua x un assetato! narcisista patologica..


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita
> 
> 
> 
> * da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?


il tuo comportamento è quello giusto per farti tradire .
Se dovesse scoprire questo tuo controllo esasperato, non so quanto sopporterebbe


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita
> 
> 
> 
> * da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?


Ciao, benvenuta 

Immagino che in tutto questo, tu non sia serena nella relazione. 
E immagino che la mancanza di serenità ti porti via tempo, concentrazione, attenzione a te e ai tuoi obiettivi per te. 

Dubito anche che lui possa in un qualche modo rassicurarti...e probabilmente più ti rassicura, e meno prove trovi, più vai in ansia. E in fissa. 

Ti preoccupi delle sue reazioni al tuo pressarlo, e fai bene. 
E' pesante gestire quel che descrivi. 

Ma ti preoccupi molto poco, a quanto scrivi, di come stai tu.
Tu come stai?
Hai degli spazi dove andar a raccontare e magari anche a esplorare quel che senti?

Se devo essere sincera dubito che un tradimento sia il tuo maggior problema, o meglio, il problema. 
E dubito che la paura di esser tradita sia la causa di come stai


----------



## Farabrutto (14 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tuo comportamento è quello giusto per farti tradire .
> Se dovesse scoprire questo tuo controllo esasperato, non so quanto sopporterebbe


Quoto. Il tuo comportamento oltre ad essere a dir poco pressante è penalmente perseguibile.
Facendo così se anche non aveva alcuna intenzione di farlo, sta tranquilla che fugge via.


Inviato dal mio SM-J600FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2019)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> è successo anche a me...sempre controllato, col guinzaglio corto, telefono senza password, stile di vita integerrimo casa ufficio, ma non bastava mai! sempre guardinga, sospettosa...e cosa scopro? che è lei la traditrice seriale, che si nutriva delle attenzioni maschili come fosse acqua x un assetato! narcisista patologica..


Allora è proprio vero che chi l'ha fatta dice "che puzza!"


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora è proprio vero che chi l'ha fatta dice "che puzza!"


oppure "la gallina che canta ha fatto l'uovo"


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2019)

Per chiarire bene, un comportamento simile non solo ha del patologico, ma quasi assolve chi cerca di distrarsi, evadere in qualunque maniera... O si interviene o inutile chiedersi come finità...


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Gennaio 2019)

Mollalo, risolvi i tuoi problemi mentali, e poi con calma inizia una nuova relazione.


----------



## Darietto (17 Gennaio 2019)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> è successo anche a me...sempre controllato, col guinzaglio corto, telefono senza password, stile di vita integerrimo casa ufficio, ma non bastava mai! sempre guardinga, sospettosa...e cosa scopro? che è lei la traditrice seriale, che si nutriva delle attenzioni maschili come fosse acqua x un assetato! narcisista patologica..



A parte il narcisismo, tutto il resto è una copia della mia situazione


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

Mio marito era quello ossessionato dalle corna.
Quello che controllava,quello insicuro,quello che si faceva giurare che non lo tradissi ..poi il traditore scoperto è stato proprio lui ,chissà se una o 100 volte.
Io non sono mai stata gelosa e non mi riesce di esserlo nemmeno ora ,col cavolo che mi logoro la vita dietro alle gesta di chicchessia.Ma sono sempre stata una persona piuttosto sicura di me abituata a contare su me stessa,il resto è contorno.
Stai attenta comunque ai tuoi metodi di controllo,potrebbero ritorcertisi contro.
Mio marito mi aveva messo un gps in macchina (che ho scovato tempo zero),diciamo che a quel punto io al Gps ho fatto dire un po ciò che volevo.
Se un traditore scopre di avere Facebook o l’auto sotto controllo,ci va a nozze perché farà “ dire “a Facebook e alla posizione dell’auto tutte le cose più rassicuranti di questo mondo,per non parlare poi della posizione whatsapp che si può modificare facilmente .
Dal canto mio non ho mai dato corda al logorio mentale di mio marito  mai modificato la mia vita per le sue paranoie.
Lo avessi fatto,avrei fatto la fine di mia suocera con la palla al piede vittima di un patologico da TSO che non aveva mai abbastanza certezze.
Arrivó a far costruire una casa nel mezzo del nulla a kilometri dalla civiltà dove ci mise moglie(senza patente) e figli piccoli.Si usciva solo accompagnati da lui o da dipendenti  di fiducia controllati.Peccato che nella sua ingenuità ,mia suocera capì troppo tardi il nobile scopo di quella casa.Lei chiusa lì e lui in giro a far bagordi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito era quello ossessionato dalle corna.
> Quello che controllava,quello insicuro,quello che si faceva giurare che non lo tradissi ..poi il traditore scoperto è stato proprio lui ,chissà se una o 100 volte.
> Io non sono mai stata gelosa e non mi riesce di esserlo nemmeno ora ,col cavolo che mi logoro la vita dietro alle gesta di chicchessia.Ma sono sempre stata una persona piuttosto sicura di me abituata a contare su me stessa,il resto è contorno.
> Stai attenta comunque ai tuoi metodi di controllo,potrebbero ritorcertisi contro.
> ...


Però esiste anche il meccanismo di chi tradisce per troppo attaccamento.
Lo stile di attaccamento è fondamentale in una relazione e si modella in ognuno in base alle esperienze di attaccamento primario nei primi anni, se non nei primi mesi di vita.
Se nei primi anni di vita (di cui nessuno ha memoria e che gli altri non possono certo dedurre dalla relazione visibile tra genitori e figli adulti) il legame è insicuro o, addirittura, un figlio ha subìto un abbandono reale o affettivo, permanente o transitorio o addirittura la morte di un genitore, influenzerà tutti i rapporti affettivi.
I rapporti affettivi forti sono strutturalmente ambivalenti perché rendono contengono sempre il timore della perdita, in chi ha un vissuto abbandonico può scattare il bisogno di “suddividere il fattore di rischio” su più “investimenti affettivi”.
Quindi non è poi così sorprendente che chi ha più bisogno di una persona possa tradirla, magari proprio con chi è insignificante e non possa realmente costituire una minaccia alla relazione.


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però esiste anche il meccanismo di chi tradisce per troppo attaccamento.
> Lo stile di attaccamento è fondamentale in una relazione e si modella in ognuno in base alle esperienze di attaccamento primario nei primi anni, se non nei primi mesi di vita.
> Se nei primi anni di vita (di cui nessuno ha memoria e che gli altri non possono certo dedurre dalla relazione visibile tra genitori e figli adulti) il legame è insicuro o, addirittura, un figlio ha subìto un abbandono reale o affettivo, permanente o transitorio o addirittura la morte di un genitore, influenzerà tutti i rapporti affettivi.
> I rapporti affettivi forti sono strutturalmente ambivalenti perché rendono contengono sempre il timore della perdita, in chi ha un vissuto abbandonico può scattare il bisogno di “suddividere il fattore di rischio” su più “investimenti affettivi”.
> Quindi non è poi così sorprendente che chi ha più bisogno di una persona possa tradirla, magari proprio con chi è insignificante e non possa realmente costituire una minaccia alla relazione.


Mah.
A volte si è semplicemente dei grandissimi stronzi,egoisti ed ingrati.


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però esiste anche il meccanismo di chi tradisce per troppo attaccamento.
> Lo stile di attaccamento è fondamentale in una relazione e si modella in ognuno in base alle esperienze di attaccamento primario nei primi anni, se non nei primi mesi di vita.
> Se nei primi anni di vita (di cui nessuno ha memoria e che gli altri non possono certo dedurre dalla relazione visibile tra genitori e figli adulti) il legame è insicuro o, addirittura, un figlio ha subìto un abbandono reale o affettivo, permanente o transitorio o addirittura la morte di un genitore, influenzerà tutti i rapporti affettivi.
> I rapporti affettivi forti sono strutturalmente ambivalenti perché rendono contengono sempre il timore della perdita, in chi ha un vissuto abbandonico può scattare il bisogno di “suddividere il fattore di rischio” su più “investimenti affettivi”.
> Quindi non è poi così sorprendente che chi ha più bisogno di una persona possa tradirla, magari proprio con chi è insignificante e non possa realmente costituire una minaccia alla relazione.


Dici? Io non riesco a capire questa cosa. Io ti tradisco perché ho paura di perderti?


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dici? Io non riesco a capire questa cosa. Io ti tradisco perché ho paura di perderti?


In realtà Brunetta dice “Io tradisco per rassicurarmi del fatto che posso avere tante persone che mi vogliono”bene” e visto che ho il terrore di perderti,mi costruisco un paracadute “


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> In realtà Brunetta dice “Io tradisco per rassicurarmi del fatto che posso avere tante persone che mi vogliono”bene” e visto che ho il terrore di perderti,mi costruisco un paracadute “


Bella genialata...


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bella genialata...


Infatti.Sono le idee partorite dai dementi che non sanno affrontare la vita ed assumersi responsabilità,oltre che incapaci di stare soli fosse anche pet meditare  sulle proprie cazzate.


----------



## Darietto (17 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però esiste anche il meccanismo di chi tradisce per troppo attaccamento.
> Lo stile di attaccamento è fondamentale in una relazione e si modella in ognuno in base alle esperienze di attaccamento primario nei primi anni, se non nei primi mesi di vita.
> Se nei primi anni di vita (di cui nessuno ha memoria e che gli altri non possono certo dedurre dalla relazione visibile tra genitori e figli adulti) il legame è insicuro o, addirittura, un figlio ha subìto un abbandono reale o affettivo, permanente o transitorio o addirittura la morte di un genitore, influenzerà tutti i rapporti affettivi.
> I rapporti affettivi forti sono strutturalmente ambivalenti perché rendono contengono sempre il timore della perdita, in chi ha un vissuto abbandonico può scattare il bisogno di “suddividere il fattore di rischio” su più “investimenti affettivi”.
> Quindi non è poi così sorprendente che chi ha più bisogno di una persona possa tradirla, magari proprio con chi è insignificante e non possa realmente costituire una minaccia alla relazione.



Non credo in questo teoria Freudiana. Mi sembra simile a quella del "ti ammazzo perché ti amo troppo". 

Se può avere senso il discorso del "paracadute" , del tradire per suddividere il fattore rischio ecc. non penso che la persona in questione riesca a tradire chi ama davvero. Al limite credo più probabile che quella persona cerchi prima di tutto di garantirsi una stabilità affettiva con poco coinvolgimento o impatto emotivo, e successivamente arriva il discorso degli investimenti affettivi.


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> In realtà Brunetta dice “Io tradisco per rassicurarmi del fatto che posso avere tante persone che mi vogliono”bene” e visto che ho il terrore di perderti,mi costruisco un paracadute “


Mi auto cito e correggo .
Forse più che il terrore di perdere la persona “amata” hanno proprio il terrore di stare soli.
Io me lo sarei goduta il film di  mio marito accompagnato  alla sua amante .Avrei potuto buttare il televisore perché avrei avuto un posto in prima fila per uno spettacolo esilarante (per me).
Almeno se le scegliessero adatte a loro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dici? Io non riesco a capire questa cosa. Io ti tradisco perché ho paura di perderti?





mistral ha detto:


> In realtà Brunetta dice “Io tradisco per rassicurarmi del fatto che posso avere tante persone che mi vogliono”bene” e visto che ho il terrore di perderti,mi costruisco un paracadute “





Darietto ha detto:


> Non credo in questo teoria Freudiana. Mi sembra simile a quella del "ti ammazzo perché ti amo troppo".
> 
> Se può avere senso il discorso del "paracadute" , del tradire per suddividere il fattore rischio ecc. non penso che la persona in questione riesca a tradire chi ama davvero. Al limite credo più probabile che quella persona cerchi prima di tutto di garantirsi una stabilità affettiva con poco coinvolgimento o impatto emotivo, e successivamente arriva il discorso degli investimenti affettivi.


Mistral hai capito. 
Ditemi dove ho parlato di amore!
Non ho parlato di amore, ma di legame.
E sì è una delle ragioni per cui si ammazza chi vuole lasciarci.
È una cosa del tutto egocentrica.
Un bisogno personale di non sentirsi soli, senza riferimenti.

L’amore è un’altra cosa. Tutta un’altra cosa.


----------



## mistral (17 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Non credo in questo teoria Freudiana. Mi sembra simile a quella del "ti ammazzo perché ti amo troppo".
> 
> Se può avere senso il discorso del "paracadute" , del tradire per suddividere il fattore rischio ecc. non penso che la persona in questione riesca a tradire chi ama davvero. Al limite credo più probabile che quella persona cerchi prima di tutto di garantirsi una stabilità affettiva con poco coinvolgimento o impatto emotivo, e successivamente arriva il discorso degli investimenti affettivi.


Nel caso di mio marito,era convinto di meritarsi la laurea senza studiare..
Poi ha trovato l’universita del Burundi che gliel’ha offerta pagando una modica cifra .Gli è sembrato un affarone finché qualcuno non gli ha detto che con quel foglio ci si poteva anche pulire il culetto.
O forse ,visto che tra noi c’era maretta a causa della mia frustrazione di fronte a certe sue mancanze reiterate ,per paura ha pensato bene anziché cercare di rimediare da persona adulta,di cercare qualcuna che gli dicesse che lui andava bene così Ovviamente basandosi su ciò che le raccontava lui che per sua ammissione non era esattamente la verità ,proprio per niente .


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio marito,era convinto di meritarsi la laurea senza studiare..
> Poi ha trovato l’universita del Burundi che gliel’ha offerta pagando una modica cifra .Gli è sembrato un affarone finché qualcuno non gli ha detto che con quel foglio ci si poteva anche pulire il culetto.
> O forse ,visto che tra noi c’era maretta a causa della mia frustrazione di fronte a certe sue mancanze reiterate ,per paura ha pensato bene anziché cercare di rimediare da persona adulta,di cercare qualcuna che gli dicesse che lui andava bene così Ovviamente basandosi su ciò che le raccontava lui che per sua ammissione non era esattamente la verità ,proprio per niente .


L'unica stronzata che ha fatto tuo marito è stato fermarsi alla prima. ha fatto una scelta di merda sulla persona, ma il metodo era giusto.


----------



## Darietto (18 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mistral hai capito.
> Ditemi dove ho parlato di amore!
> Non ho parlato di amore, ma di legame.
> E sì è una delle ragioni per cui si ammazza chi vuole lasciarci.
> ...


Ok!  lo davo per scontato. In ogni caso la conclusione è la stessa



mistral ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio marito,era convinto di meritarsi la laurea senza studiare..
> Poi ha trovato l’universita del Burundi che gliel’ha offerta pagando una  modica cifra .Gli è sembrato un affarone finché qualcuno non gli ha  detto che con quel foglio ci si poteva anche pulire il culetto.
> O forse ,visto che *tra noi c’era maretta* a causa della  mia frustrazione di fronte a certe sue mancanze reiterate ,per paura ha  pensato bene anziché cercare di rimediare da persona adulta,di cercare  qualcuna che gli dicesse che lui andava bene così Ovviamente basandosi  su ciò che le raccontava lui che per sua ammissione non era esattamente  la verità ,proprio per niente .


Mi sfugge il significato del neretto. 

Vedo comunque che è frequente la figura della persona estremamente gelosa e allo stesso tempo traditrice seriale.


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok!  lo davo per scontato. In ogni caso la conclusione è la stessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se consideri l'insicurezza personale. la gelosia e il tradire molto spesso sono due facce della stessa medaglia


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi auto cito e correggo .
> Forse più che il terrore di perdere la persona “amata” hanno proprio il terrore di stare soli.
> Io me lo sarei goduta il film di  mio marito accompagnato  alla sua amante .Avrei potuto buttare il televisore perché avrei avuto un posto in prima fila per uno spettacolo esilarante (per me).
> Almeno se le scegliessero adatte a loro.


Esatto e quotissimo il fatto che scelgano proprio persone che raramente sono adeguate, a volte si attaccano ai casi umani per averne la duplice risposta di affetto/accudimento. Alla base credo ci sia un senso insopprimibile di solitudine e paura dell'abbandono.


----------



## Darietto (18 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Se consideri l'insicurezza personale. la gelosia e  il tradire molto spesso sono due facce della stessa medaglia



Onestamente non credo a questo genere di giustificazioni: tradisco perché sono geloso e insicuro o mille altre scuse. 

Chi tradicse lo fa perché fondamentalmente non ama abbastanza l'altra  persona. E' una caratteristica umana: si tende sempre a giustificare le  azioni sbagliate creando intorno ad esse teorie di ogni tipo, a volte  anche molto fantasione. Come quelle secondo cui la persecuzione dei  nazisti verso gli ebrei era davvero dovuta ad un discorso razziale.  Oppure la guerra in Iraq per combattere il terrorismo. O... tradire per  insicurezza l'amore della nostra vita. Ma per favore!


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Onestamente non credo a questo genere di giustificazioni: tradisco perché sono geloso e insicuro o mille altre scuse.
> 
> Chi tradicse lo fa perché fondamentalmente non ama abbastanza l'altra  persona. E' una caratteristica umana: si tende sempre a giustificare le  azioni sbagliate creando intorno ad esse teorie di ogni tipo, a volte  anche molto fantasione. Come quelle secondo cui la persecuzione dei  nazisti verso gli ebrei era davvero dovuta ad un discorso razziale.  Oppure la guerra in Iraq per combattere il terrorismo. O... tradire per  insicurezza l'amore della nostra vita. Ma per favore!


La penso come te.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Scusate ragazzi, ma la sbullonata che ha aperto il thread, dopo aver beccato qualche criticuccia, è fuggita verso il bancale di Xanax più vicino? O ha risposto da altre parti?


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusate ragazzi, ma la sbullonata che ha aperto il thread, dopo aver beccato qualche criticuccia, è fuggita verso il bancale di Xanax più vicino? O ha risposto da altre parti?


E' come guardare un film senza finale


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Onestamente non credo a questo genere di giustificazioni: tradisco perché sono geloso e insicuro o mille altre scuse.
> 
> Chi tradicse lo fa perché fondamentalmente non ama abbastanza l'altra  persona. E' una caratteristica umana: si tende sempre a giustificare le  azioni sbagliate creando intorno ad esse teorie di ogni tipo, a volte  anche molto fantasione. Come quelle secondo cui la persecuzione dei  nazisti verso gli ebrei era davvero dovuta ad un discorso razziale.  Oppure la guerra in Iraq per combattere il terrorismo. O... tradire per  insicurezza l'amore della nostra vita. Ma per favore!


Ma mica sto dando delle giustificazioni, la mia è un'ipotesi di spiegazione di un fenomeno. 
Non affrontare certe ragionamenti ti mette assolutamente nudo, indifeso e in balia di chi ti trovi davanti.
Prova ad iniziare una relazione con un insicuro cronico e poi ne parliamo....


----------



## Martoriato (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusate ragazzi, ma la sbullonata che ha aperto il thread, dopo aver beccato qualche criticuccia, è fuggita verso il bancale di Xanax più vicino? O ha risposto da altre parti?


Non essendosi sentita dire quello che voleva probabilmente si...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E' come guardare un film senza finale





Martoriato ha detto:


> Non essendosi sentita dire quello che voleva probabilmente si...


Non si fa -_-


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma mica sto dando delle giustificazioni, la mia è un'ipotesi di spiegazione di un fenomeno.
> Non affrontare certe ragionamenti ti mette assolutamente nudo, indifeso e in balia di chi ti trovi davanti.
> Prova ad iniziare una relazione con un insicuro cronico e poi ne parliamo....


Le motivazioni delle persone per le proprie azioni sono varie
C’è anche questa.


----------



## Paolo78mi (18 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita
> 
> 
> 
> * da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?


Se continui ad insistere cosi ... se le corna non te le ha ancora messe, te le metterà....

PIANTALA

E tienitelo vicino con altri mezzi, NON con il guinzaglio... se uno si trova bene a casa propria NON va a cercar nulla altrove.. SI FURBA !!!

Consiglio dato da un 40enne che si è trombato un paio di coetanee Sposate con marito all'oscuro di tutto !!!


----------



## mistral (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'unica stronzata che ha fatto tuo marito è stato fermarsi alla prima. ha fatto una scelta di merda sulla persona, ma il metodo era giusto.


E chi ti dice che fosse la prima e che si sia fermato .
A forza di provare  magari riesce a trovarne una che riesca ad aspettare almeno due minuti prima di dargli della merda e di chiamarmi per rassicurarmi che me lo lascia volentieri  perché LEI  si merita ben altro .
In ogni caso lo abbiamo capito che hai un debole per chi i problemi di coppia li “risolve” come li risolvi te.Tifi per la tua squadra.Magari ne faccio parte pure io ma meglio non destabilizzarti .
Ti ricordo solo di metterti il preservativo quando  baci  tua figlia dopo aver leccato la qualunque ogniddove ,che lei porella è anima innocente,mica è tua moglie :-D


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che fosse la prima e che si sia fermato .
> A forza di provare  magari riesce a trovarne una che riesca ad aspettare almeno due minuti prima di dargli della merda e di chiamarmi per rassicurarmi che me lo lascia volentieri  perché LEI  si merita ben altro .
> In ogni caso lo abbiamo capito che hai un debole per chi i problemi di coppia li “risolve” come li risolvi te.Tifi per la tua squadra.Magari ne faccio parte pure io ma meglio non destabilizzarti .
> Ti ricordo solo di metterti il preservativo quando  baci  tua figlia dopo aver leccato la qualunque ogniddove ,che lei porcella è anima innocente,mica è tua moglie :-D


Basta acqua e sapone. Non ho turbe sul lavarmi l'anima. Io ho un debole per chi risolve i problemi invece che strutturare percorsi ciclici. Del come non me ne fotte un cazzo. Se non vedo nulla di risolto, ma soltanto la paura di evolversi (può essere pure che dipenda da come tu racconti le cose), quando tu dopo anni continui a vomitare merda come il primo giorno verso la stessa persona certo non mi da l'impressione di qualcuno che nella vita sia andato avanti.
Non è un discorso di tifo. Si tifa per un campione, tu e tuo marito, almeno nella tua narrazione siete due scartine anche se di fazione opposte.


----------



## mistral (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Basta acqua e sapone. Non ho turbe sul lavarmi l'anima. Io ho un debole per chi risolve i problemi invece che strutturare percorsi ciclici. Del come non me ne fotte un cazzo. Se non vedo nulla di risolto, ma soltanto la paura di evolversi (può essere pure che dipenda da come tu racconti le cose), quando tu dopo anni continui a vomitare merda come il primo giorno verso la stessa persona certo non mi da l'impressione di qualcuno che nella vita sia andato avanti.
> Non è un discorso di tifo. Si tifa per un campione, tu e tuo marito, almeno nella tua narrazione siete due scartine anche se di fazione opposte.


Questo “evento” lo descriverò con enfasi merdosa pure nelle prossime vite ,mica cambio idea perché cerchi di istruirci sul regalo meraviglioso  che fanno i traditori alla coppia.Probabilmente le parole digitate e lette con interpretazione personale fanno credere che io viva con livore .Forse è il mio modo enfatico di scrivere e rendo effettivamente quell’impressione ma non ci vedo niente da coccolare o per cui ringraziare per quegli attimi di puro letame in cui sono stata costretta a rotolarmi dai due innamorati  di Peynet..Quella parentesi che contiene questa storia avrà sempre lo stesso odore per me .Per quanto riguarda  mio marito ,l’ego glielo ha  seppellito magistralmente l’altra,mica io e sono sempre più convinta che la peggio elevata al cubo l’abbia avuta lui,se vuole riprovare può farlo.Ma se mette sulla bilancia da dove gli sono arrivati   più schiaffoni,mi sa che sta a casa.
Io non controllo,non limito ,lascio vivere a patto di ricevere lo stesso trattamento .Le corna non mi hanno smosso di un millimetro ma rimangono sempre merda che che mi hanno procurato un danno e peggiorato una parte della mia vita.


----------



## mistral (18 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> Ok!  lo davo per scontato. In ogni caso la conclusione è la stessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passavamo in periodo in cui la sopportazione reciproca era ai limiti storici.
Penso sia stato l’unico periodo della
Mia vita di coppia in cui ho più volte seriamente pensato si separarmi.
Quando subodorai il tradimento ,le prove le raccolsi per settimane  per avere il poker d’assi da giocare in tribunale . Ho ancora due cartelle nel cloud ,una per me e una per far uscire dal tribunale  a testa alta (con due belle corna) e senza rimpianti il marito dell’altra.Sono tanto generosa .....


----------



## mistral (18 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto e quotissimo il fatto che scelgano proprio persone che raramente sono adeguate, a volte si attaccano ai casi umani per averne la duplice risposta di affetto/accudimento. Alla base credo ci sia un senso insopprimibile di solitudine e paura dell'abbandono.


Diciamo che quando due persone impegnate escono a caccia ,è molto probabile che si mostrino con i lustrini .Fondamentalmente si cerca di stupire con effetti speciali proprio perché si sa che sarà solo un ruolo circoscritto nelle brevi parentesi  rubate alla realtà .Un po come trattenere la pancia per fare bella impressione .Magari  all’altra piaci proprio principalmente per la pancia piatta ..


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Questo “evento” lo descriverò con enfasi merdosa pure nelle prossime vite ,mica cambio idea perché cerchi di istruirci sul regalo meraviglioso  che fanno i traditori alla coppia.Probabilmente le parole digitate e lette con interpretazione personale fanno credere che io viva con livore .Forse è il mio modo enfatico di scrivere e rendo effettivamente quell’impressione ma non ci vedo niente da coccolare o per cui ringraziare per quegli attimi di puro letame in cui sono stata costretta a rotolarmi dai due innamorati  di Peynet..Quella parentesi che contiene questa storia avrà sempre lo stesso odore per me .Per quanto riguarda  mio marito ,l’ego glielo ha  seppellito magistralmente l’altra,mica io e sono sempre più convinta che la peggio elevata al cubo l’abbia avuta lui,se vuole riprovare può farlo.Ma se mette sulla bilancia da dove gli sono arrivati   più schiaffoni,mi sa che sta a casa.
> Io non controllo,non limito ,lascio vivere a patto di ricevere lo stesso trattamento .Le corna non mi hanno smosso di un millimetro ma rimangono sempre merda che che mi hanno procurato un danno e peggiorato una parte della mia vita.


Io non cerco di istruire nessuno. Soprattutto gratis. Sei te che Pensi che chi ti legge sia cretino e quindi continui a tritare il cazzo a tutti quanti con sta storia dell'amante di tuo marito come se fosse la meteora che ha estinto i dinosauri. Oltretutto ogni singola volta che si presenta un dente nuovo racconti la stessa tarantella Senza mai un cazzo da dire di nuovo. Qui il punto sta nel fatto che tu sei inchiodata al momento Zero come se fosse stato un momento determinante della tua esistenza, quando sei tu che lo hai reso un momento determinante dall'esistenza per la tua incapacità di andare avanti. O indietro. Guarda che le corna c'entrano molto poco. L'amante di tuo marito poteva essere una tizia qualunque in macchina che ti aveva rotto la gamba. La verità è che potevi scegliere fra farti un mese in sedia a rotelle e rialzarti andando avanti, oppure rimanere seduta sulla sedia a rotelle tutta la vita maledicendo l'automobilista in incauta. Personalmente ritengo questo tipo di atteggiamento malato proprio per le categorie logiche che uso io per pesare le persone. Poi sticazzi, a me la mia vita porta solo futuro. Se la tua sta bloccata in un loop Mica è colpa mia.


----------



## mistral (18 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non cerco di istruire nessuno. Soprattutto gratis. Sei te che Pensi che chi ti legge sia cretino e quindi continui a tritare il cazzo a tutti quanti con sta storia dell'amante di tuo marito come se fosse la meteora che ha estinto i dinosauri. Oltretutto ogni singola volta che si presenta un dente nuovo racconti la stessa tarantella Senza mai un cazzo da dire di nuovo. Qui il punto sta nel fatto che tu sei inchiodata al momento Zero come se fosse stato un momento determinante della tua esistenza, quando sei tu che lo hai reso un momento determinante dall'esistenza per la tua incapacità di andare avanti. O indietro. Guarda che le corna c'entrano molto poco. L'amante di tuo marito poteva essere una tizia qualunque in macchina che ti aveva rotto la gamba. La verità è che potevi scegliere fra farti un mese in sedia a rotelle e rialzarti andando avanti, oppure rimanere seduta sulla sedia a rotelle tutta la vita maledicendo l'automobilista in incauta. Personalmente ritengo questo tipo di atteggiamento malato proprio per le categorie logiche che uso io per pesare le persone. Poi sticazzi, a me la mia vita porta solo futuro. Se la tua sta bloccata in un loop Mica è colpa mia.


Infatti per me quell’evento rimane sempre esattamente nello stesso posto suscitandomi sempre le stesse sensazioni di vomito .
Poi oltre a quella parentesi ci sono un sacco di altre cose ,ciò che rimane inchiodato li è quell’evento e non la mia vita.
Mica nella vita di tutti i giorni trito le noci a nessuno su questo fatto ,proprio per nulla.Ho tritato  mio marito a suo tempo  ma non ha mollato. A dire il vero  l’istinto omicida mi parte  quando entro qui e leggo infinite fotocopie della stessa storia .
Direi  qui ci entro proprio per rinfrescarmi la memoria su una cosa che non ho intenzione di dimenticare anzi,quando prendo vecchi messaggi scritti qui,mi sento incredibilmente forte ed autosufficiente.
Un po’ come il tuo tritare con  la teoria del saltaletti, avrai anche tu i tuoi motivi per restare nel tuo loop


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti per me quell’evento rimane sempre esattamente nello stesso posto suscitandomi sempre le stesse sensazioni di vomito .
> Poi oltre a quella parentesi ci sono un sacco di altre cose ,ciò che rimane inchiodato li è quell’evento e non la mia vita.
> Mica nella vita di tutti i giorni trito le noci a nessuno su questo fatto ,proprio per nulla.Ho tritato  mio marito a suo tempo  ma non ha mollato. A dire il vero  l’istinto omicida mi parte  quando entro qui e leggo infinite fotocopie della stessa storia .
> Direi  qui ci entro proprio per rinfrescarmi la memoria su una cosa che non ho intenzione di dimenticare anzi,quando prendo vecchi messaggi scritti qui,mi sento incredibilmente forte ed autosufficiente.
> Un po’ come il tuo tritare con  la teoria del saltaletti, avrai anche tu i tuoi motivi per restare nel tuo loop


La mia vita e quanto di più lontano da un loop si possa immaginare, e non ho sensazioni di vomito di nessun genere.
Trovo solo estremamente stupido coltivare una reazione come il vomito, e altrettanto stupido rientrare solo per rileggere roba che già so come va a finire. Se usi le sensazioni sgradevoli per farti compagnia come se fossero esercizio spirituale per me hai grossa crisi.
Poi se spalare merda ti fa sentire forte e autosufficiente, masturbati come credi, ma non venire a cercare di vendere le tue cazzate ogni volta che qualcuno entra a raccontare che si è preso le corna.
Fatti aiutare a rimettere in prospettiva con qualcosa vecchio di anni, ma non perché te lo dice un utente con me che sei liberissima di disprezzare. Ma perché è l'unica cosa da fare. Per te, mica per me.
Così stai soltanto dando un ottimo esempio di Come è fatto un tradito che ha strutturato un trauma. E continuo a pensare che se tuo marito ti avesse scaricato, invece di tornare a te lasciandoti a confrontarti con l'assenza invece che con la presenza Secondo me ti avrebbe fatto un favore.
Ma, per me, restate due senzapalle da manuale.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti per me quell’evento rimane sempre esattamente nello stesso posto suscitandomi sempre le stesse sensazioni di vomito .
> Poi oltre a quella parentesi ci sono un sacco di altre cose ,ciò che rimane inchiodato li è quell’evento e non la mia vita.
> Mica nella vita di tutti i giorni trito le noci a nessuno su questo fatto ,proprio per nulla.Ho tritato  mio marito a suo tempo  ma non ha mollato. A dire il vero  l’istinto omicida mi parte  quando entro qui e leggo infinite fotocopie della stessa storia .
> Direi  qui ci entro proprio per rinfrescarmi la memoria su una cosa che non ho intenzione di dimenticare anzi,quando prendo vecchi messaggi scritti qui,mi sento incredibilmente forte ed autosufficiente.
> Un po’ come il tuo tritare con  la teoria del saltaletti, avrai anche tu i tuoi motivi per restare nel tuo loop


Hai letto il mio thread Lupi, volpi e...?


----------



## alberto15 (19 Gennaio 2019)

uno puo' anche ripetere all'infinito la sua storia . Se poi non e' interessante si puo' anche passare oltre , non lo ha prescritto il medico di leggere.


----------



## Vera (19 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti per me quell’evento rimane sempre esattamente nello stesso posto suscitandomi sempre le stesse sensazioni di vomito .
> Poi oltre a quella parentesi ci sono un sacco di altre cose ,ciò che rimane inchiodato li è quell’evento e non la mia vita.
> Mica nella vita di tutti i giorni trito le noci a nessuno su questo fatto ,proprio per nulla.Ho tritato  mio marito a suo tempo  ma non ha mollato. A dire il vero  l’istinto omicida mi parte  quando entro qui e leggo infinite fotocopie della stessa storia .
> Direi  qui ci entro proprio per rinfrescarmi la memoria su una cosa che non ho intenzione di dimenticare anzi,quando prendo vecchi messaggi scritti qui,mi sento incredibilmente forte ed autosufficiente.
> Un po’ come il tuo tritare con  la teoria del saltaletti, avrai anche tu i tuoi motivi per restare nel tuo loop


Non ti fa vivere male lo schifo che continui a provare? Dimenticare non si può, lo so bene, ma fottersene altamente sì. L'indifferenza è sempre la miglior vendetta.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ti fa vivere male lo schifo che continui a provare? Dimenticare non si può, lo so bene, ma fottersene altamente sì. L'indifferenza è sempre la miglior vendetta.


Molto d’accordo e anche Arci, nonostante il suo modo “delicato” di comunicare c’entra un punto importante  : se hai deciso di andare avanti ...vai avanti, altrimenti non è un andare avanti..significa che molto non è risolto e allora lo si affronta  o lo si seppellisce . 
Ogni tanto però passi lo sfogo che uno naturalmente ha ... e che a volte torna e lo si prova a tenere a bada.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ti fa vivere male lo schifo che continui a provare? Dimenticare non si può, lo so bene, ma fottersene altamente sì. L'indifferenza è sempre la miglior vendetta.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto d’accordo e anche Arci, nonostante il suo modo “delicato” di comunicare c’entra un punto importante  : se hai deciso di andare avanti ...vai avanti, altrimenti non è un andare avanti..significa che molto non è risolto e allora lo si affronta  o lo si seppellisce .
> Ogni tanto però passi lo sfogo che uno naturalmente ha ... e che a volte torna e lo si prova a tenere a bada.


Se torna, non credo tu stia realmente andando avanti
Stai solo girando in tondo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti per me quell’evento rimane sempre esattamente nello stesso posto suscitandomi sempre le stesse sensazioni di vomito .
> Poi oltre a quella parentesi ci sono un sacco di altre cose ,ciò che rimane inchiodato li è quell’evento e non la mia vita.
> Mica nella vita di tutti i giorni trito le noci a nessuno su questo fatto ,proprio per nulla.Ho tritato  mio marito a suo tempo  ma non ha mollato. A dire il vero  l’istinto omicida mi parte  quando entro qui e leggo infinite fotocopie della stessa storia .
> Direi  qui ci entro proprio per rinfrescarmi la memoria su una cosa che non ho intenzione di dimenticare anzi,quando prendo vecchi messaggi scritti qui,mi sento incredibilmente forte ed autosufficiente.
> Un po’ come il tuo tritare con  la teoria del saltaletti, avrai anche tu i tuoi motivi per restare nel tuo loop


Penso anch’io  che tu sia ferma, non credo nel senso della sofferenza, ma nel senso dell’analisi storica.
È un po’ come se in un testo storico si restasse fermi a una interpretazione che fissa tutto nei termini di buoni e cattivi.
Quesro lo fanno anche dei traditori, non solo i traditi.
Ma è comprensibile all’interno di una logica, appunto, di buoni e cattivi. Invece si possono vedere le cose da più punti di vista. Tu già lo fai, analizzando la famiglia di origine e il comprensibile rapporto ambivalente di tuo marito con il padre, però poi ricadi nel giudizio. Non so se mi spiego. Un evento cristallizzato in un giudizio temo che diventi un fardello per sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> uno puo' anche ripetere all'infinito la sua storia . Se poi non e' interessante si puo' anche passare oltre , non lo ha prescritto il medico di leggere.


Non ci penso per niente a passare oltre. Quando trovo un modo di presentare la realtà che trovo profondamente sbagliato ( anche grandemente ipocrita, ma soprattutto profondamente sbagliato), non vedo perché non debba commentare ad uso e consumo di chi mi legge. Aggiungerei che nessun medico ha mai prescritto nemmeno di leggere quello che dico io.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se torna, non credo tu stia realmente andando avanti
> Stai solo girando in tondo


Esatto. Se non sei in grado di archiviare realmente una questione, qualunque sia la questione perché non è che stiamo parlando necessariamente di corna, significa che hai un problema da risolvere. Se rimani con uno che ti ha tradito magari per i figli non è che non hai risolto il problema, hai scelto di rimanere con uno che ti ha tradito per i figli. Quindi datti pace e non rompere i coglioni, che ci vuole? Trova altre strade che non siano stare su un forum a ripetere ogni tre per due la stessa favoletta.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ti fa vivere male lo schifo che continui a provare? Dimenticare non si può, lo so bene, ma fottersene altamente sì. L'indifferenza è sempre la miglior vendetta.


Chi è vendicativo ostenta indifferenza, non la prova davvero. Infatti poi sbotta.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alberto15 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci penso per niente a passare oltre. Quando trovo un modo di presentare la realtà che trovo profondamente sbagliato ( anche grandemente ipocrita, ma soprattutto profondamente sbagliato), non vedo perché non debba commentare ad uso e consumo di chi mi legge. Aggiungerei che nessun medico ha mai prescritto nemmeno di leggere quello che dico io.Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti non era rivolta a te la mia risposta. Se sei contento tu puoi scrivere anche la divina commedia


----------



## alberto15 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esatto. Se non sei in grado di archiviare realmente una questione, qualunque sia la questione perché non è che stiamo parlando necessariamente di corna, significa che hai un problema da risolvere. Se rimani con uno che ti ha tradito magari per i figli non è che non hai risolto il problema, hai scelto di rimanere con uno che ti ha tradito per i figli. Quindi datti pace e non rompere i coglioni, che ci vuole? Trova altre strade che non siano stare su un forum a ripetere ogni tre per due la stessa favoletta.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Non tutti sono avvocati con la cayenne in garage e la barca a punta ala.  Oppure non hanno voglia di rompersi i coglioni a ricostruire la vita  oppure hanno perdonato la moglie oppure ce ne sono altre 20 se vuoi, di motivazioni. Non c'e' sempre per tutti la soddisfazione assoluta dell'IO e gli altri vadano affanculo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non tutti sono avvocati con la cayenne in garage e la barca a punta ala.  Oppure non hanno voglia di rompersi i coglioni a ricostruire la vita  oppure hanno perdonato la moglie oppure ce ne sono altre 20 se vuoi, di motivazioni. Non c'e' sempre per tutti la soddisfazione assoluta dell'IO e gli altri vadano affanculo.


E che c'entrano i soldi? Motivazioni sono 20 mila, non 20. Non mischiamo le pere con le mele.
Se perdoni davvero vai avanti voltando pagina. Se decidi che non hai voglia di romperti i coglioni a ricostruirsi la vita, ci metti un punto ti tieni la vita che hai e vai avanti. Se godi a mandare gli altri affanculo, mandi tutti affanculo e vai avanti. Se non ne godi non mandi tutti affanculo, decidi che è perché non godi a mandare gli altri a fanculo e vai comunque avanti.
Il punto sta sull'incapacità di voltare pagina rimanendo ancorati ad un evento irrisolto, non sul motivo per cui lo fai o non lo fai. Poi che il grimaldello sia lo sdegno, la superbia, la vendetta, l'accidia, l'amore per i figli, quale che sia. Decidi chi sei, Che cazzo vuoi fare, il motivo per cui lo fai e quando hai deciso metti un punto e gira pagina.
Se dopo 28000 anni che cincischi sul forum ancora sei intrappolato con la penna in una mano a mezz'aria incapace di mettere un punto e voltare pagina, il problema non sono più le corna, è la tua incapacità di voltare pagina. Quella dovresti analizzare, invece di calcolare il rapporto tra l'angolo di incidenza del cazzo dell'amante e il numero di orgasmi anali totalizzati dalla signora alla faccia tua ( che restano comunque parecchi, diciamocelo  )


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi è vendicativo ostenta indifferenza, non la prova davvero. Infatti poi sbotta.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per fortuna non siamo fatti tutti allo stesso modo. Io ho una mia posizione preferita anche nella vita. Una volta che giro le spalle non torno più indietro.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per fortuna non siamo fatti tutti allo stesso modo. Io ho una mia posizione preferita anche nella vita. Una volta che giro le spalle non torno più indietro.


E allora non ti stai vendicando.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora non ti stai vendicando.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dipende da cosa intendi te per vendetta. La mia è chiudere, voltarmi e vivere la mia vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi te per vendetta. La mia è chiudere, voltarmi e vivere la mia vita.


Non si tratta di cosa intendo io e cosa intendi tu. La vendetta è un concetto preciso. Ha una ritualità e un codice.
Chi gira il culo e se ne va normalmente certifica solo la propria impotenza, oppure il perdono, o ancora una cinica analisi costi-benefici che dice che non ne vale la pena. Ma non parliamo di vendetta perché le Erinni si placano col sangue.
Per cui diciamo che hai rinunciato a vendicarti, hai girato il culo e te ne sei andata.
Che sennò ognuno si crea la sua realtà à-la-carte dove un cieco diventa ipovedente.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di cosa intendo io e cosa intendi tu. La vendetta è un concetto preciso. Ha una ritualità e un codice.
> Chi gira il culo e se ne va normalmente certifica solo la propria impotenza, oppure il perdono, o ancora una cinica analisi costi-benefici che dice che non ne vale la pena. Ma non parliamo di vendetta perché le Erinni si placano col sangue.
> Per cui diciamo che hai rinunciato a vendicarti, hai girato il culo e te ne sei andata.
> Che sennò ognuno si crea la sua realtà à-la-carte dove un cieco diventa ipovedente.
> ...


Ma dai, smettila con le definizioni da manuale. Se la persona che mi ha fatto un torto si aspetta che io pianga, che risponda ai suoi messaggi o, al contrario, che passi il tempo a rompergli i coglioni e mandargli maledizioni, stai sicuro che la mia indifferenza gli fa bruciare il culo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma dai, smettila con le definizioni da manuale. Se la persona che mi ha fatto un torto si aspetta che io pianga, che risponda ai suoi messaggi o, al contrario, che passi il tempo a rompergli i coglioni e mandargli maledizioni, stai sicuro che la mia indifferenza gli fa bruciare il culo.


Cioè il tuo concetto di vendetta e rompere i coglioni e mandare maledizioni ? :rotfl:
Vabbè, pace, sei irrecuperabile.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cioè il tuo concetto di vendetta e rompere i coglioni e mandare maledizioni ? :rotfl:
> Vabbè, pace, sei irrecuperabile.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai capito un cazzo Pace, rimaniamo come siamo.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cioè il tuo concetto di vendetta e rompere i coglioni e mandare maledizioni ? :rotfl:
> Vabbè, pace, sei irrecuperabile.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per te cosa è la vendetta ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per te cosa è la vendetta ?


La definizione più classica possibile.
Mi fanno un torto talmente grave che non riesco a non pensarci. Alla fine la chiave che sblocca la vendetta è sempre quella. Rendersi conto che ci stai pensando e ripensando e non ti passa. Studiare il responsabile del tuo malessere, sempre con la serena consapevolezza che non lo fai per la giustizia cosmica, ma lo fai per farti passare il rodimento di culo, e quando ho trovato il punto debole dell'avversario, fargli male.
Quando il dolore del prossimo placa il tuo, in quel momento sai che la vendetta era necessaria


----------



## alberto15 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che c'entrano i soldi? Motivazioni sono 20 mila, non 20. Non mischiamo le pere con le mele.
> Se perdoni davvero vai avanti voltando pagina. Se decidi che non hai voglia di romperti i coglioni a ricostruirsi la vita, ci metti un punto ti tieni la vita che hai e vai avanti. Se godi a mandare gli altri affanculo, mandi tutti affanculo e vai avanti. Se non ne godi non mandi tutti affanculo, decidi che è perché non godi a mandare gli altri a fanculo e vai comunque avanti.
> Il punto sta sull'incapacità di voltare pagina rimanendo ancorati ad un evento irrisolto, non sul motivo per cui lo fai o non lo fai. Poi che il grimaldello sia lo sdegno, la superbia, la vendetta, l'accidia, l'amore per i figli, quale che sia. Decidi chi sei, Che cazzo vuoi fare, il motivo per cui lo fai e quando hai deciso metti un punto e gira pagina.
> Se dopo 28000 anni che cincischi sul forum ancora sei intrappolato con la penna in una mano a mezz'aria incapace di mettere un punto e voltare pagina, il problema non sono più le corna, è la tua incapacità di voltare pagina. Quella dovresti analizzare, invece di calcolare il rapporto tra l'angolo di incidenza del cazzo dell'amante e il numero di orgasmi anali totalizzati dalla signora alla faccia tua ( che restano comunque parecchi, diciamocelo  )


E tu cosa ci stai a fare qua se hai risolto tutto? Io ci sto (in verita' poco) perche' ogni tanto mi rilasso a cazzeggiare qua. Non ho niente da risolvere. Il tradimento per me e' acqua passata  e' come essermi rotto una gamba e dopo un periodo di stampelle cammino di nuovo . La gamba non e' piu' quella di prima, pero'. 
Non e' che uno deve avere le motivazioni di Hemingway per andare avanti nella vita. Puo' essere che ci siano 1000 cose a cui dedicarsi oltre che la moglie no? Non necessariamente salvare il mondo.


----------



## alberto15 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La definizione più classica possibile.
> Mi fanno un torto talmente grave che non riesco a non pensarci. Alla fine la chiave che sblocca la vendetta è sempre quella. Rendersi conto che ci stai pensando e ripensando e non ti passa. Studiare il responsabile del tuo malessere, sempre con la serena consapevolezza che non lo fai per la giustizia cosmica, ma lo fai per farti passare il rodimento di culo, e quando ho trovato il punto debole dell'avversario, fargli male.
> Quando il dolore del prossimo placa il tuo, in quel momento sai che la vendetta era necessaria


allora ho gia' messo il famoso punto. Non ho mai pensato di vendicarmi contro il mio "avversario".  Rovinare la sua vita non mi toglierebbe il (come lo chiami tu) rodimento di culo.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La definizione più classica possibile.
> Mi fanno un torto talmente grave che non riesco a non pensarci. Alla fine la chiave che sblocca la vendetta è sempre quella. Rendersi conto che ci stai pensando e ripensando e non ti passa. Studiare il responsabile del tuo malessere, sempre con la serena consapevolezza che non lo fai per la giustizia cosmica, ma lo fai per farti passare il rodimento di culo, e quando ho trovato il punto debole dell'avversario, fargli male.
> Quando il dolore del prossimo placa il tuo, in quel momento sai che la vendetta era necessaria


Quando hai capito che il tempo passato a rimuginare o a cercare vendetta è tempo sottratto in mal modo alla propria vita, la miglior vendetta è voltare pagina e stai certo che l’ostentata felicità che mostri è la migliore vendetta per chi ti ha fatto male. Ma deve essere una felicità e serenità vera, non giusto per far vedere.
Continuare a rimuginare e cercare vendetta si rischia a finire in una storia come quello di Martoriato. 
Funziona eh


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E tu cosa ci stai a fare qua se hai risolto tutto? Io ci sto (in verita' poco) perche' ogni tanto mi rilasso a cazzeggiare qua. Non ho niente da risolvere. Il tradimento per me e' acqua passata  e' come essermi rotto una gamba e dopo un periodo di stampelle cammino di nuovo . La gamba non e' piu' quella di prima, pero'.
> Non e' che uno deve avere le motivazioni di Hemingway per andare avanti nella vita. Puo' essere che ci siano 1000 cose a cui dedicarsi oltre che la moglie no? Non necessariamente salvare il mondo.


Che domande, figliolo. Sto qui per la fregna!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> allora ho gia' messo il famoso punto. Non ho mai pensato di vendicarmi contro il mio "avversario".  Rovinare la sua vita non mi toglierebbe il (come lo chiami tu) rodimento di culo.


Resta aperta la domanda su cosa ti toglierebbe il rodimento di culo


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quando hai capito che il tempo passato a rimuginare o a cercare vendetta è tempo sottratto in mal modo alla propria vita, la miglior vendetta è voltare pagina e stai certo che l’ostentata felicità che mostri è la migliore vendetta per chi ti ha fatto male. Ma deve essere una felicità e serenità vera, non giusto per far vedere.
> Continuare a rimuginare e cercare vendetta si rischia a finire in una storia come quello di Martoriato.
> Funziona eh


Ti continuo a ripetere che stai sbagliando i termini. Quello di cui tu parli si chiama perdono. Pensi davvero che perdonare si sa qualcosa che si fa per motivazioni altruistiche?
In linea di massima, per quanto ammetterlo faccia male, lasciar correre qualcosa senza conseguenze per chi ti ha fatto male è comunque perdonare. Rinunci ad agire. Anche se te la racconti e seppellisci la resa sotto tre metri di _  ma tanto non ne valeva la pena_.
A me di ostentare una felicità che non provo non da nessuna soddisfazione. Molto meglio far sapere che sono incazzato, se dall'altra parte si sa che la mia rabbia ha conseguenze. Altrimenti me ne fotto e non mi incazzo nemmeno. Ma la mia rabbia qualcuno me la deve pagare.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti continuo a ripetere che stai sbagliando i termini. Quello di cui tu parli si chiama perdono. Pensi davvero che perdonare si sa qualcosa che si fa per motivazioni altruistiche?
> In linea di massima, per quanto ammetterlo faccia male, lasciar correre qualcosa senza conseguenze per chi ti ha fatto male è comunque perdonare. Rinunci ad agire. Anche se te la racconti e seppellisci la resa sotto tre metri di _  ma tanto non ne valeva la pena_.
> A me di ostentare una felicità che non provo non da nessuna soddisfazione. Molto meglio far sapere che sono incazzato, se dall'altra parte si sa che la mia rabbia ha conseguenze. Altrimenti me ne fotto e non mi incazzo nemmeno. Ma la mia rabbia qualcuno me la deve pagare.


Se fosse perdono saremmo ancora coppia. No.


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti continuo a ripetere che stai sbagliando i termini. Quello di cui tu parli si chiama perdono. Pensi davvero che perdonare si sa qualcosa che si fa per motivazioni altruistiche?
> In linea di massima, per quanto ammetterlo faccia male, lasciar correre qualcosa senza conseguenze per chi ti ha fatto male è comunque perdonare. Rinunci ad agire. Anche se te la racconti e seppellisci la resa sotto tre metri di _  ma tanto non ne valeva la pena_.
> A me di ostentare una felicità che non provo non da nessuna soddisfazione. Molto meglio far sapere che sono incazzato, se dall'altra parte si sa che la mia rabbia ha conseguenze. Altrimenti me ne fotto e non mi incazzo nemmeno. Ma la mia rabbia qualcuno me la deve pagare.


Perdono? L'unico perdono deve essere con me stessa. Una volta che ho perdonato me stessa per quello che mi sono fatta stando dietro ad un coglione, allora sono a posto. Non perdono nessun altro. Semplicemente me ne frego altamente di lui, della sua vita realizzata o meno. Non mi incazzo più, non provo più rancore, nessun sentimento positivo o negativo. Semplicemente indifferenza. Questo vuol dire essere liberi e questo mi rende felice. Non ostento la felicità, non dico le cazzate a me stessa.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se fosse perdono saremmo ancora coppia. No.


Mica vero.
Anzi: molto più facile perdonare a distanza, e non solo di tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se fosse perdono saremmo ancora coppia. No.


allora non parlare di vendetta.
perdono? 
resa?
fuga?
decisione che non ne valeva la pena? 
magnanimità di chi vince e non vuole infierire?
Quello che vuoi.
dicevo solo che la frase _la miglior vendetta è l'indifferenza _suona terribilmente ipocrita Innanzitutto con noi stessi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perdono? L'unico perdono deve essere con me stessa. Una volta che ho perdonato me stessa per quello che mi sono fatta stando dietro ad un coglione, allora sono a posto. Non perdono nessun altro. Semplicemente me ne frego altamente di lui, della sua vita realizzata o meno. Non mi incazzo più, non provo più rancore, nessun sentimento positivo o negativo. Semplicemente indifferenza. Questo vuol dire essere liberi e questo mi rende felice. Non ostento la felicità, non dico le cazzate a me stessa.


Ma fai come ti pare, se vuoi raccontatela quanto vuoi. Secondo me parlare di vendetta è una stronzata terrificante. Poi fai tu.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> allora non parlare di vendetta.
> perdono?
> resa?
> fuga?
> ...


Con questo sono d'accordo.

Tu però hai una concezione del perdono come effetto sul perdonato. Che invece non necessariamente "la passa liscia". Ma questo non incide sul perdono che l'altra parte può dare. In effetti il perdono  (ti sciolgo) può cambiare la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La definizione più classica possibile.
> Mi fanno un torto talmente grave che non riesco a non pensarci. Alla fine la chiave che sblocca la vendetta è sempre quella. Rendersi conto che ci stai pensando e ripensando e non ti passa. Studiare il responsabile del tuo malessere, sempre con la serena consapevolezza che non lo fai per la giustizia cosmica, ma lo fai per farti passare il rodimento di culo, e quando ho trovato il punto debole dell'avversario, fargli male.
> Quando il dolore del prossimo placa il tuo, in quel momento sai che la vendetta era necessaria


Quoto
Perfetta descrizione
Esattamente quello che sto vivendo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> allora ho gia' messo il famoso punto. Non ho mai pensato di vendicarmi contro il mio "avversario".  Rovinare la sua vita non mi toglierebbe il (come lo chiami tu) rodimento di culo.


Non so se toglie il rodimento di culo ma a me fa sentire meno presa per il culo e soprattutto è bello vedere che l’altro ha sbagliato a pensare che stava riuscendo a prenderci per il culto 
A me da un senso di pAce e ne rido a volte da sola


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> Tu però hai una concezione del perdono come effetto sul perdonato. Che invece non necessariamente "la passa liscia". Ma questo non incide sul perdono che l'altra parte può dare. In effetti il perdono  (ti sciolgo) può cambiare la vita.


Ma no, che c'entra? Parte sempre tutto da chi prova le emozioni, e in conseguenza di quelle emozioni decide di agire o no.

Io posso pure perdonare qualcuno a 50000 km di distanza
Nello specifico stavo semplicemente dicendo che un comportamento quale girare il culo sdegnosi e andarsene non è assimilabile alla vendetta. Far saltare una gara d'appalto ad un'azienda perché il proprietario dell'azienda ti ha fatto girare i coglioni e non si doveva permettere, tanto per dirne una, sì.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Perfetta descrizione
> Esattamente quello che sto vivendo


Gli antichi Greci avevano già detto tutto. È la cosa più bella, è quello che ti fa più incazzare quando leggi i classici.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, che c'entra? Parte sempre tutto da chi prova le emozioni, e in conseguenza di quelle emozioni decide di agire o no.
> 
> Io posso pure perdonare qualcuno a 50000 km di distanza
> Nello specifico stavo semplicemente dicendo che un comportamento quale girare il culo sdegnosi e andarsene non è assimilabile alla vendetta. Far saltare una gara d'appalto ad un'azienda perché il proprietario dell'azienda ti ha fatto girare i coglioni e non si doveva permettere, tanto per dirne una, sì.


Io il perdono lo faccio per me. O per dono a qualcuno che decido io, ma che è pur sempre per me. Posso allontanarmi come dici tu, sdegnosa, e poi perdonare senza che per questo io mi debba riavvicinare. Sostanzialmente ti lascio andare per la tua strada, e soprattutto io vado per la mia senza trattenerti per rancore. Oppure questo percorso decido di farlo con te ancora vicino. Ma non è che necessariamente tu la passi liscia. Se io ti slego e non me ne vado, lascio a te una bella responsabilità. Che è fondamentalmente quella di non avere alibi per non rimboccarti le maniche e ricostruire. Non è roba da poco  

La vendetta non slega. La vendetta collega azione e reazione. In un circolo che potenzialmente diventa un loop. Deresponsabilizza l' "offensore" (brutto termine, ma è giusto per capirci). Il perdono comporta il debito della libertà verso l'altro. A volte è più spiazzante di qualsiasi vendetta.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io il perdono lo faccio per me. O per dono a qualcuno che decido io, ma che è pur sempre per me. Posso allontanarmi come dici tu, sdegnosa, e poi perdonare senza che per questo io mi debba riavvicinare. Sostanzialmente ti lascio andare per la tua strada, e soprattutto io vado per la mia senza trattenerti per rancore. Oppure questo percorso decido di farlo con te ancora vicino. Ma non è che necessariamente tu la passi liscia. Se io ti slego e non me ne vado, lascio a te una bella responsabilità. Che è fondamentalmente quella di non avere alibi per non rimboccarti le maniche e ricostruire. Non è roba da poco
> 
> La vendetta non slega. La vendetta collega azione e reazione. In un circolo che potenzialmente diventa un loop. Deresponsabilizza l' "offensore" (brutto termine, ma è giusto per capirci). Il perdono comporta il debito della libertà verso l'altro. A volte è più spiazzante di qualsiasi vendetta.


Ma l'automatismo tra il perdono e il riavvicinamento chi l'ha messo in campo? Senza parlare per forza di corna, Posso perdonare un padre assente ma non è detto mica che io debba ricostruire l'amore filiale andato a puttane.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque continuo a dire che qua si alimenta una gran confusione cucinando soluzioni alternative alla vendetta come se fossero la miglior vendetta possibile. Io dico di no. La miglior vendetta possibile è quella che trasformando il carnefice in vittima, la tua vittima, ti fa smettere di soffrire. Né un pelo di più, né un pelo di meno. Tutto il resto non è vendetta. Senza per forza metterci dentro chili altra roba che non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma fai come ti pare, se vuoi raccontatela quanto vuoi. Secondo me parlare di vendetta è una stronzata terrificante. Poi fai tu.


"Raccontatela quanto vuoi" 
Ormai potresti metterla anche nel tuo profilo, la dici sempre a tutti. Tutti che se la raccontano, te invece divulghi verità assolute.


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma l'automatismo tra il perdono e il riavvicinamento chi l'ha messo in campo? Senza parlare per forza di corna, Posso perdonare un padre assente ma non è detto mica che io debba ricostruire l'amore filiale andato a puttane.


Non perdono nemmeno in questo caso. Mio padre può andare a puttane con l'amore filiale e tutto il resto.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma l'automatismo tra il perdono e il riavvicinamento chi l'ha messo in campo? Senza parlare per forza di corna, Posso perdonare un padre assente ma non è detto mica che io debba ricostruire l'amore filiale andato a puttane.


Infatti la differenza tra vendetta e perdono sta proprio nel modo in cui si fa passare il rancore. Nel perdono, e' un po' come scaricare un fulmine a terra.


----------



## gionniuozzo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che sennò ognuno si crea la sua realtà à-la-carte dove un cieco diventa ipovedente.


Ah beh, su questo non resta che crederti, visto che in fatto di realtà à-la-carte siamo di fronte al campione mondiale...

Inviato dal mio Mi Note 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> "Raccontatela quanto vuoi"
> Ormai potresti metterla anche nel tuo profilo, la dici sempre a tutti. Tutti che se la raccontano, te invece divulghi verità assolute.


Non a tutti. Guarda che sta cosa di girare il culo facendo l'offesa evitando di entrare nel merito delle cose ti farà pure sentire meglio quando pensi al tuo ex, ma a me non sposta un cazzo. Io quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto.


Vera ha detto:


> Non perdono nemmeno in questo caso. Mio padre può andare a puttane con l'amore filiale e tutto il resto.


Si parlava del perdono. Non del tuo perdono. Io capisco che devi far passare il tuo perdono come qualcosa di particolare, Ma ti assicuro che, come per tutti, i tuoi sentimenti possono essere benissimo inquadrati in categorie logiche comuni per tutti senza dover per forza essere rivenduti come qualcosa di speciale Perché gli provi tu.


Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti la differenza tra vendetta e perdono sta proprio nel modo in cui si fa passare il rancore. Nel perdono, e' un po' come scaricare un fulmine a terra.


Anche qui non so se puoi scegliere, un po' come il discorso delle empatia. Il perdono, così come il bisogno di vendetta non li inquadri in un percorso gestibile razionalmente. Perdoni perché ti senti di perdonare, non è che lo fai perché ti conviene


gionniuozzo ha detto:


> Ah beh, su questo non resta che crederti, visto che in fatto di realtà à-la-carte siamo di fronte al campione mondiale...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi Note 3 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quanto vi annoiate al Pozzo del disagio...


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche qui non so se puoi scegliere, un po' come il discorso delle empatia. Il perdono, così come il bisogno di vendetta non li inquadri in un percorso gestibile razionalmente. Perdoni perché ti senti di perdonare, non è che lo fai perché ti conviene


Certo che puoi scegliere. Il meccanismo e' tutt'altro che razionale, comunque, anche se la scelta finale no. Non riesco però a spiegarmi.

Provo un'altra via. Molto larga, eh (aprirebbe discorsi infiniti sulle nostre funzioni vitali) anche se cerco di farla breve.

In soldoni: tu mi tradisci. A me monta addosso rabbia. La mia parte sensibile può portarmi a quel punto a fare ciò che tu spesso chiami strutturazione del trauma. Conducendomi fuori dalla realtà  (spesso mostrizzando), o almeno il rischio a furia di pensare e' quello. A quel punto, la mia intelligenza  (se abbastanza presente) dovrebbe condurmi a stoppare il pensiero, relativizzare le emozioni e contestualizzare e scegliere come liberarmi dall'eccesso di quelle emozioni negative. E molto spesso quella liberazione e' il perdono. Non è predisposizione. E' proprio convenienza. La vendetta e' una alternativa quasi sempre più rischiosa, senza dubbio più dispendiosa: piglio i miei strali e li scaglio addosso a te anziché scaricarli a terra. Nel farlo, devo però essere sicura che non potrai scaricarmi ancora a tua volta la tua merda, però. 
E questo quasi mai avviene. In primo luogo, perché spesso dalla vendetta non ci si stacca più. In secondo luogo, perché se l'altro si azzarda a rispondere e' un invito a nozze per altre azioni. Finisce che anziché farci condurre dall'intelligenza, rimaniamo ancorati alla sensibilità, dove tutto, in certe condizioni, viene amplificato. La vendetta funziona bene solo dove hai la certezza che si possa esaurire in un solo atto: il tuo  

E' un po' il discorso che facevo con la pentola bollente per l'empatia: tocchi (livello sensibile),  ti stacchi (sempre livello sensibile), e l'intelligenza poi ti dovrebbe dire se hai fatto bene oppure se hai esagerato  (certi saltano in aria anche solo a toccare il tiepido). Ma giusto per non dire di avere rischiato ustioni di terzo grado quando in verità si è solo ipersensibili. Poi bene fa un ipersensibile a tenersi al largo dalla padella, se prima non riesce a mitigare il suo istinto.

Non so.
Magari sembra uno sproloquio. Sto provando a spiegare meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che puoi scegliere. Il meccanismo e' tutt'altro che razionale, comunque, anche se la scelta finale no. Non riesco però a spiegarmi.
> 
> Provo un'altra via. Molto larga, eh (aprirebbe discorsi infiniti sulle nostre funzioni vitali) anche se cerco di farla breve.
> 
> ...


No, il discorso lo capisco, Il punto è che non lo condivido. Secondo me tu stai dando per presupposto il fatto che chi perdona se Perdona è più forte, chi si vendica è più debole. Non è automatico che se io mi vendico poi mostro il fianco all'altro. Se tu mi tradisci e io ci sto male, posso farmi passare lo star male con il perdono, con l'indifferenza, con la vendetta. Basta che funzioni.
Ne ho visti i miliardi di divorzi in cui formalmente si voleva un accomodamento che mettesse d'accordo tutti, tutelando i figli e il patrimonio, quando invece c'era solo una fottuta sete di sangue. E ti posso pure dire che quando sei predisposto alla sede di sangue non ci fai nulla. Anche se ti ritiri a vita monastica, incontri dopo la persona migliore del mondo, farai solo danni. Sai quanta gente conosco che si è separata con una marea di Groppi in gola mai risolti e ha mandato a puttane la storia subito dopo magari con persone niente male, solo perché non si era levata la sete di sangue?
Qui entrano in gioco i rapporti di forza. Ma qui. Non prima né dopo.
Nel senso, tanto per evitare verità rivelate: se invece di aggrapparsi ai teoremi da bacio perugina uno facesse realmente quel che serve per stare bene - partendo dal presupposto, forse un po' troppo americano per noi italocattolici, che _stare bene in sé e per sé _è un valore, e quindi una priorità assoluta - sarebbe meglio per tutti. Ma non importa come arrivi allo star bene ma ci devi arrivare, perdono, sdegno, vendetta, indifferenza, va bene tutto. Basta che stai bene.
Poi se un vaso rotto pieno di crepe rappresenta il massimo livello di benessere che sei in grado di raggiungere, cazzi tuoi. Ma almeno ti sei fissato un obiettivo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, il discorso lo capisco, Il punto è che non lo condivido. Secondo me tu stai dando per presupposto il fatto che chi perdona se Perdona è più forte, chi si vendica è più debole. Non è automatico che se io mi vendico poi mostro il fianco all'altro. Se tu mi tradisci e io ci sto male, posso farmi passare lo star male con il perdono, con l'indifferenza, con la vendetta. Basta che funzioni.
> Ne ho visti i miliardi di divorzi in cui formalmente si voleva un accomodamento che mettesse d'accordo tutti, tutelando i figli e il patrimonio, quando invece c'era solo una fottuta sete di sangue. E ti posso pure dire che quando sei predisposto alla sede di sangue non ci fai nulla. Anche se ti ritiri a vita monastica, incontri dopo la persona migliore del mondo, farai solo danni. Sai quanta gente conosco che si è separata con una marea di Groppi in gola mai risolti e ha mandato a puttane la storia subito dopo magari con persone niente male, solo perché non si era levata la sete di sangue?
> Qui entrano in gioco i rapporti di forza. Ma qui. Non prima né dopo.
> Nel senso, tanto per evitare verità rivelate: se invece di aggrapparsi ai teoremi da bacio perugina uno facesse realmente quel che serve per stare bene - partendo dal presupposto, forse un po' troppo americano per noi italocattolici, che _stare bene in sé e per sé _è un valore, e quindi una priorità assoluta - sarebbe meglio per tutti. Ma non importa come arrivi allo star bene ma ci devi arrivare, perdono, sdegno, vendetta, indifferenza, va bene tutto. Basta che stai bene.
> Poi se un vaso rotto pieno di crepe rappresenta il massimo livello di benessere che sei in grado di raggiungere, cazzi tuoi. Ma almeno ti sei fissato un obiettivo.



Deve farti stare bene, concordo. O il meglio possibile. Sono d'accordo. Chi ha"la sete di sangue" dentro, secondo te vive bene solo perché asseconda la propria natura?
E' una domanda, non la leggere con connotazioni morali o altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Deve farti stare bene, concordo. O il meglio possibile. Sono d'accordo. Chi ha"la sete di sangue" dentro, secondo te vive bene solo perché asseconda la propria natura?
> E' una domanda, non la leggere con connotazioni morali o altro.


Assecondarsi fa _sempre _stare bene. La parte razionale deve solo dirti se il tuo assecondarti fa male al piano o no.
Per come la vedo io il margine di manovra emotivo in cui puoi fare quel cazzo che vuoi sta esattamente in questo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Assecondarsi fa _sempre _stare bene. La parte razionale deve solo dirti se il tuo assecondarti fa male al piano o no.
> Per come la vedo io il margine di manovra emotivo in cui puoi fare quel cazzo che vuoi sta esattamente in questo.


Eccappunto che pure ad uno vendicativo per natura può convenire orientarsi verso altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eccappunto che pure ad uno vendicativo per natura può convenire orientarsi verso altro.


Chiaro, e con questo? L'importante è sempre non raccontarsela. Se non hai margini per la vendetta, vanno benissimo sia la resa che il perdono. Basta che non lascino strascichi. Se smetti di pensarci funziona. Se dopo un anno che hai deciso razionalmente per la resa, ci stai ancora pensando, magari è il caso che ti organizzi per vendicarti. In base alla mia esperienza, le erinni si tengono a bada con la consapevolezza che il sacrificio della propria natura vendicativa è utile per un obiettivo più importante. Anche perché, tutto sommato, il tempo è galantuomo. Nella vita si va avanti, generalmente, chi ti stava sopra a vent'anni magari quando arrivi a 40 non ti allaccia una scarpa. Capita tranquillamente con la professoressa del liceo che ti ha mandato per storto un sacco di giornate, la incontri 30 anni dopo che ti chiede la raccomandazione per il figlio e che per due punti in più sulla tesi di laurea sarebbe capace pure di pulire il bagno di casa tua.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Assecondarsi* *fa* _*sempre* _*stare* *bene*. La parte razionale deve solo dirti se il tuo assecondarti fa male al piano o no.
> Per come la vedo io il margine di manovra emotivo in cui puoi fare quel cazzo che vuoi sta esattamente in questo.


Non è vero. 

Non tutti usano il cervello.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro, e con questo? L'importante è sempre non raccontarsela. Se non hai margini per la vendetta, vanno benissimo sia la resa che il perdono. Basta che non lascino strascichi. Se smetti di pensarci funziona. Se dopo un anno che hai deciso razionalmente per la resa, ci stai ancora pensando, magari è il caso che ti organizzi per vendicarti. In base alla mia esperienza, le erinni si tengono a bada con la consapevolezza che il sacrificio della propria natura vendicativa è utile per un obiettivo più importante. Anche perché, tutto sommato, il tempo è galantuomo. Nella vita si va avanti, generalmente, chi ti stava sopra a vent'anni magari quando arrivi a 40 non ti allaccia una scarpa. Capita tranquillamente con la professoressa del liceo che ti ha mandato per storto un sacco di giornate, la incontri 30 anni dopo che ti chiede la raccomandazione per il figlio e che per due punti in più sulla tesi di laurea sarebbe capace pure di pulire il bagno di casa tua.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Te che fai, in quei casi? Aiuti o mandi a scopare il mare? Io la seconda, tendenzialmente


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te che fai, in quei casi? Aiuti o mandi a scopare il mare? Io la seconda, tendenzialmente


Ma no, le ho detto che in considerazione del nostro rapporto pregresso, la avrei aiutata se avesse pulito i bagni di casa di una mia amica che veniva da lei bersagliata quotidianamente. Ovviamente ho registrato la chiacchierata e alle cene di classe è un must.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Non tutti usano il cervello.


Se tutti usassero il cervello io non servirei ad un cazzo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, le ho detto che in considerazione del nostro rapporto pregresso, la avrei aiutata se avesse pulito i bagni di casa di una mia amica che veniva da lei bersagliata quotidianamente. Ovviamente ho registrato la chiacchierata e alle cene di classe è un must.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ecco: io non ne farei parola alle cene di classe.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: io non ne farei parola alle cene di classe.


E perché? Mica l'ho cercata io. È lei che è venuta a chiedermi se potevo dare una mano al figlio. La mia vendetta è stata esattamente quella di sputtanarla alle cene di classe. La mia amica, quella che giornalmente veniva vessata, ne ha ricevuto un po' di felicità in più. Ti dirò, se la prof avesse accettato a pulirmi il bagno dello studio in l'avrei anche filmata. E poi NON avrei mosso un dito per il figlio.
Lo sai come la penso. Di qua delle mura del villaggio sei famiglia, al di là delle mura del villaggio sei la cena.


----------



## Foglia (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Mica l'ho cercata io. È lei che è venuta a chiedermi se potevo dare una mano al figlio. La mia vendetta è stata esattamente quella di sputtanarla alle cene di classe. La mia amica, quella che giornalmente veniva vessata, ne ha ricevuto un po' di felicità in più. Ti dirò, se la prof avesse accettato a pulirmi il bagno dello studio in l'avrei anche filmata. E poi NON avrei mosso un dito per il figlio.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché sarebbe contro la mia natura. Le uniche volte che ho registrato, e' stato per tutelarmi. Lì l'ho fatto. Non trarrei nessun piacere a registrare una conversazione simile.
In cui sarei mooolto più pungente di te, a dirla tutta


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché sarebbe contro la mia natura. Le uniche volte che ho registrato, e' stato per tutelarmi. Lì l'ho fatto. Non trarrei nessun piacere a registrare una conversazione simile.
> In cui sarei mooolto più pungente di te, a dirla tutta


Io registro sempre tutto. E poi casomai cancello. Soprattutto i colloqui. Ho avuto fin troppi amici che sono stati adescati dalla studentessa molto più sveglia di loro e finiti sotto ricatto. Essere pungente senza un obiettivo non è nella mia, di natura.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non a tutti. Guarda che sta cosa di girare il culo facendo l'offesa evitando di entrare nel merito delle cose ti farà pure sentire meglio quando pensi al tuo ex, ma a me non sposta un cazzo. Io quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto.
> 
> Si parlava del perdono. Non del tuo perdono. Io capisco che devi far passare il tuo perdono come qualcosa di particolare, Ma ti assicuro che, come per tutti, i tuoi sentimenti possono essere benissimo inquadrati in categorie logiche comuni per tutti senza dover per forza essere rivenduti come qualcosa di speciale Perché gli provi tu.


Non ho girato il culo facendo l'offesa evitando di entrare nel merito delle cose. Detto così sminuisci la mia intelligenza. Nelle cose si va a fondo. Ho detto quello che andava detto e fatto quello che andava fatto. Dopo di che, ciccia. Sai cosa? Ci sono persone con le quali anche solo alzare un dito per puntarglielo contro sarebbe troppo per me. 
Ho pensato a quello che mi hai scritto e ti dirò che non condivido tutto ma credo di aver capito cosa intendessi. 
Hai ragione, in parte.


----------



## alberto15 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che domande, figliolo. Sto qui per la fregna!


ah si ? E cucchi qua dentro?


----------



## alberto15 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta aperta la domanda su cosa ti toglierebbe il rodimento di culo


Se possiamo parlare di "rodimento di culo" non c'e' niente se non il tempo a farmelo passare oltre che il comportamento di lei.  Il tempo ovviamente inteso come rielaborazione e sedimentazione di tutti quei ricordi che ripetuti piu' volte alla fine sbiadiscono (sempre che l'elemento che li ha causati sia eliminato) , uguale uguale che guarire da una lunga malattia o incidente che lascia si conseguenze ma non tali da non andare avanti nella vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se possiamo parlare di "rodimento di culo" non c'e' niente se non il tempo a farmelo passare oltre che il comportamento di lei.  Il tempo ovviamente inteso come rielaborazione e sedimentazione di tutti quei ricordi che ripetuti piu' volte alla fine sbiadiscono (sempre che l'elemento che li ha causati sia eliminato) , uguale uguale che guarire da una lunga malattia o incidente che lascia si conseguenze ma non tali da non andare avanti nella vita.


Basta che non ti coccoli la sedia a rotelle


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ah si ? E cucchi qua dentro?


Non lo saprete mai


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo saprete mai


Beh, da come ti leggo, sono abbastanza sicuro che tu non frequenteresti a lungo un luogo che non sappia farti raggiungere gli obiettivi che ti sei prefissato. Sempre che quello sia l'obiettivo principale; la risposta perciò è scontata.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma l'automatismo tra il perdono e il riavvicinamento chi l'ha messo in campo? Senza parlare per forza di corna, Posso perdonare un padre assente ma non è detto mica che io debba ricostruire l'amore filiale andato a puttane.


Mamma come sei sempre incoerente. Qualche giorno fa a me che dicevo ''errare è umano ma...'' dicevi ..quindi cosa cazzo vuoi...ecc. ora rileggiti. Hai detto una cosa giusta. Nel caso del tuo esempio un padre ha sbagliato, può anche esser perdonato ma il figlio può non ritrovare l'amore per lui. Pur avendo capito i motivi dei suoi errori. Se mia moglie entra nel gioco d'azzardo, anche solo giocando all'inizio due numeri al lotto finendo poi per far fuori lo stipendio ogni mese, posso capire che poverina ha sbagliato, che è stato più grande di lei, che era depressa per lavoro, stressata dalle figlie, che è un meccanismo di dipendenza irrazionale e difficile da gestire. Posso anche perdonarla, ma non è che poi la banca mi riaccredita tutto ciò che abbiamo perso.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> "Raccontatela quanto vuoi"
> Ormai potresti metterla anche nel tuo profilo, la dici sempre a tutti. Tutti che se la raccontano, te invece divulghi verità assolute.


Qualche giorno fa ha anche sentenziato che non esistono verità assolute. Ma non è colpa sua...ma del suo lavoro. Troppo abituato a difendere una tesi, anche se in contrasto a quella del giorno precedente o al comune senso della ragione. Una verità a uso e consumo del monento


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mamma come sei sempre incoerente. Qualche giorno fa a me che dicevo ''errare è umano ma...'' dicevi ..quindi cosa cazzo vuoi...ecc. ora rileggiti. Hai detto una cosa giusta. Nel caso del tuo esempio un padre ha sbagliato, può anche esser perdonato ma il figlio può non ritrovare l'amore per lui. Pur avendo capito i motivi dei suoi errori. Se mia moglie entra nel gioco d'azzardo, anche solo giocando all'inizio due numeri al lotto finendo poi per far fuori lo stipendio ogni mese, posso capire che poverina ha sbagliato, che è stato più grande di lei, che era depressa per lavoro, stressata dalle figlie, che è un meccanismo di dipendenza irrazionale e difficile da gestire. Posso anche perdonarla, ma non è che poi la banca mi riaccredita tutto ciò che abbiamo perso.


Si può perdonare nel senso di non provare sentimenti negativi per una persona, ma di non avere neppure sentimenti positivi e desiderio di frequentarla.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mamma come sei sempre incoerente. Qualche giorno fa a me che dicevo ''errare è umano ma...'' dicevi ..quindi cosa cazzo vuoi...ecc. ora rileggiti. Hai detto una cosa giusta. Nel caso del tuo esempio un padre ha sbagliato, può anche esser perdonato ma il figlio può non ritrovare l'amore per lui. Pur avendo capito i motivi dei suoi errori. Se mia moglie entra nel gioco d'azzardo, anche solo giocando all'inizio due numeri al lotto finendo poi per far fuori lo stipendio ogni mese, posso capire che poverina ha sbagliato, che è stato più grande di lei, che era depressa per lavoro, stressata dalle figlie, che è un meccanismo di dipendenza irrazionale e difficile da gestire. Posso anche perdonarla, ma non è che poi la banca mi riaccredita tutto ciò che abbiamo perso.


Dalla foga di darmi contro non perdi occasione di fare la figura del coglione. La discussione nasceva dal fatto che non mi ricordo chi ha scritto che L'indifferenza è la miglior vendetta. Se poi ti perdi i passaggi logici perché hai la capacità di gestire i concetti di un criceto nano non prendertela con me. L'indifferenza è molto più facilmente assimilabile alla resa e al perdono piuttosto che alla vendetta. Anche se a tutta una serie di soggetti impotenti piacerebbe raccontarsi che fare spallucce equivale a bruciarti la macchina.
Non mi ricordo dove hai scritto la stronzata che hai scritto, ma evidentemente qui il contesto è diverso. Sembri la Boschi che fa quella di sinistra e poi fa il comitato contro i poveri. Porco il clero quanto sei ridicolo, secondo me sei uno degli ultimi abbonati a Repubblica.


----------



## mistral (21 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto il mio thread Lupi, volpi e...?


É un po’ che non leggo anche se su qualche device ho l’account perennemente loggato che mi fa apparire online h24.
vado a cercarlo:up:


----------



## mistral (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La definizione più classica possibile.
> Mi fanno un torto talmente grave che non riesco a non pensarci. Alla fine la chiave che sblocca la vendetta è sempre quella. Rendersi conto che ci stai pensando e ripensando e non ti passa. Studiare il responsabile del tuo malessere, sempre con la serena consapevolezza che non lo fai per la giustizia cosmica, ma lo fai per farti passare il rodimento di culo, e quando ho trovato il punto debole dell'avversario, fargli male.
> Quando il dolore del prossimo placa il tuo, in quel momento sai che la vendetta era necessaria


Non sei abbastanza acuto .
Io ho attuato la peggior vendetta,anche scrivendo qui .


----------



## Frithurik (21 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ah si ? E cucchi qua dentro?


Si lui cucca soprattutto di mano.:rofl:


----------



## mistral (21 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Mica l'ho cercata io. È lei che è venuta a chiedermi se potevo dare una mano al figlio. La mia vendetta è stata esattamente quella di sputtanarla alle cene di classe. La mia amica, quella che giornalmente veniva vessata, ne ha ricevuto un po' di felicità in più. Ti dirò, se la prof avesse accettato a pulirmi il bagno dello studio in l'avrei anche filmata. E poi NON avrei mosso un dito per il figlio.
> Lo sai come la penso. Di qua delle mura del villaggio sei famiglia, al di là delle mura del villaggio sei la cena.


Sei rimasto fermo a strutturati il trauma delle elementari?
Perche sono atteggiamenti  che vedrei bene solo a quell’età.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Sei rimasto fermo a strutturati il trauma delle elementari?
> Perche sono atteggiamenti  che vedrei bene solo a quell’età.


Io no figurati, ma la mia amica maltrattata parecchio so per certo che ancora ci pensa. Anche andare a chiedere il favore al tuo ex studente è un atteggiamento che vedo bene solo una fiction. O al paese.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Si lui cucca soprattutto di mano.:rofl:


Almeno non mi servono per spingere la carrozzella , povero pezzo di merda.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sei abbastanza acuto .
> Io ho attuato la peggior vendetta,anche scrivendo qui .


Dipende sempre quelle che erano le altre opzioni. Se la freccia al tuo Arco quale peggior vendetta era scrivere su un posto dove tuo marito legge, Buon per te.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa ha anche sentenziato che non esistono verità assolute. Ma non è colpa sua...ma del suo lavoro. Troppo abituato a difendere una tesi, anche se in contrasto a quella del giorno precedente o al comune senso della ragione. Una verità a uso e consumo del monento


Ho poi riflettuto sul suo punto di vista e tutti i torti non aveva. Ben venghino le discussioni costruttive. Sono le discussioni per partito preso che alla lunga rompono i maroni.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa ha anche sentenziato che non esistono verità assolute. Ma non è colpa sua...ma del suo lavoro. Troppo abituato a difendere una tesi, anche se in contrasto a quella del giorno precedente o al comune senso della ragione. Una verità a uso e consumo del monento


Questa me l'ero persa! Ma che stai a fà er bavetta come diciamo noi a Roma per farti dare un po' di appoggio? Ma prova ad argomentare sui discorsi che si fanno invece di prendertela con gli interlocutori, che come modo di fare ricordi tanto quei quattro sfigati Chia riempivano forum interi di faccine e punti di sospensione. E basta con ste poracciate che tra un po' hai 50 anni!

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho poi riflettuto sul suo punto di vista e tutti i torti non aveva. Ben venghino le discussioni costruttive. Sono le discussioni per partito preso che alla lunga rompono i maroni.


Discussioni per partito preso che qua dentro rimangono Comunque il 50% di quelle che si fanno

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa! Ma che stai a fà er bavetta come diciamo noi a Roma per farti dare un po' di appoggio? Ma prova ad argomentare sui discorsi che si fanno invece di prendertela con gli interlocutori, che come modo di fare ricordi tanto quei quattro sfigati Chia riempivano forum interi di faccine e punti di sospensione. E basta con ste poracciate che tra un po' hai 50 anni!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Potrei risponderti puntualmente e riportarti tutte le tue contraddizioni ma partirebbe un flame che ne basta la metà. Resta che non sai scrivere senza essere arrogante e offensivo. Per me saresti già fuori...non perché il tuo punto di vista non serve, ma per i toni che utilizzi e le offese che fai.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Potrei risponderti puntualmente e riportarti tutte le tue contraddizioni ma partirebbe un flame che ne basta la metà. Resta che non sai scrivere senza essere arrogante e offensivo. Per me saresti già fuori...non perché il tuo punto di vista non serve, ma per i toni che utilizzi e le offese che fai.


Per me saresti già fuori :rotfl:
Lo sai che _mangino brioches _se non lo dice la regina suona ridicolo? Ma tanto.


----------



## Frithurik (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Almeno non mi servono per spingere la carrozzella , povero pezzo di merda.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Eh, no, non si dicono queste cose a papa'.
Mi sa che riferisco tutto all'assistente sociale.Da quanto tempo non ti presenti in comunita?
(Triade oscura).:sorriso3:


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Eh, no, non si dicono queste cose a papa'.
> Mi sa che riferisco tutto all'assistente sociale.Da quanto tempo non ti presenti in comunita?
> (Triade oscura).:sorriso3:


Ecco bravo, quando in comunità ti raccattano Fammi sapere che gli allungo una €50 per farti raddoppiare il metadone, scoppiato del cazzo.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per me saresti già fuori :rotfl:
> Lo sai che _mangino brioches _se non lo dice la regina suona ridicolo? Ma tanto.


Ma che c entra mangino le brioche. C entra la netiquette...uno che offende sempre per ma va fuori...punto.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma che c entra mangino le brioche. C entra la netiquette...uno che offende sempre per ma va fuori...punto.


Senti, una domanda. Ce l'hai piccolo, vero?


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, una domanda. Ce l'hai piccolo, vero?


 Si perché?. 3 cm quando è in erezione ..purtroppo cerco di barare con una furba depilazione inguinale..ma niente


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si perché?. 3 cm quando è in erezione ..purtroppo cerco di barare con una furba depilazione inguinale..ma niente


 no. Il problema non è la depilazione inguinale, Il problema è il fatto che cerchi di dissimulare il cazzetto facendo il censore online


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no. Il problema non è la depilazione inguinale, Il problema è il fatto che cerchi di dissimulare il cazzetto facendo il censore online


Ma davvero c è chi si affida a te per risolvere questioni legali? Ma davvero tu sei anche professore universitario? Sono serio


----------



## Frithurik (22 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma davvero c è chi si affida a te per risolvere questioni legali? Ma davvero tu sei anche professore universitario? Sono serio


Anche prof.universitario, questa mi mancava.
Vai al barrio nel 3d arcistronzo contro tutti e ti fai una cultura.
E un povero malato senza arte e ne parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma davvero c è chi si affida a te per risolvere questioni legali? Ma davvero tu sei anche professore universitario? Sono serio


C'è chi si affida a me per un sacco di cose. Non solo per lavoro. E si, insegno pure. Tante piccole teste laureate in _Fondamenti della Paperella Sadomaso_ infestano il mondo per causa mia.  Anche se non tante quante vorrei.
Ti rigiro la domanda: qualcuno si affida mai a te per qualche cosa?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Anche prof.universitario, questa mi mancava.
> Vai al barrio nel 3d arcistronzo contro tutti e ti fai una cultura.
> E un povero malato senza arte e ne parte.


disse quello che col congiuntivo ci ha litigato da piccolo. Vatti a curare, stalker del cazzo, invece di stare a guardare i  profili della gente la notte.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'indifferenza è molto più facilmente assimilabile alla resa e al perdono piuttosto che alla vendetta. Anche se a tutta una serie di soggetti impotenti piacerebbe raccontarsi che fare spallucce equivale a bruciarti la macchina.


Concordo.

Il problema è che quelli che fanno spallucce consigliano agli altri di fare lo stesso, e se non lo fai per loro sei un pazzo criminale vendicativo (qui ce n'è più d'uno)


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Il problema è che quelli che fanno spallucce consigliano agli altri di fare lo stesso, e se non lo fai per loro sei un pazzo criminale vendicativo (qui ce n'è più d'uno)


Del tipo tu che ti ascolti! sei un pazzo criminale! Lo so io come si fa! Anzi no, aspetta che vado all'autogrill a comprarmi il nuovo manuale di autoaiuto di Recalcati? 
Se è così,avrei qualche idea.


----------



## Frithurik (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> disse quello che col congiuntivo ci ha litigato da piccolo. Vatti a curare, stalker del cazzo, *invece di stare a guardare i  profili della gente la notte.*


Stalker , piu' di una volta te ne ho chiesto il significato,uomo(si fa per dire) colto , non mi hai mai risposto,
coglione.
Tu sei fuori, 
Triade oscura.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque continuo a dire che qua si alimenta una gran confusione cucinando soluzioni alternative alla vendetta come se fossero la miglior vendetta possibile. Io dico di no. La miglior vendetta possibile è quella che trasformando il carnefice in vittima, la tua vittima, ti fa smettere di soffrire. Né un pelo di più, né un pelo di meno. Tutto il resto non è vendetta. Senza per forza metterci dentro chili altra roba che non c'entra nulla.


La vendetta è il ripristino  dell’equilibrio ... è riportare una situazione sbilanciata ad una situazione armonica .
La vendetta spesso porta gratificazione e pace ... se la sai gestire e te la sai gustare


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La vendetta è il ripristino  dell’equilibrio ... è riportare una situazione sbilanciata ad una situazione armonica .
> La vendetta spesso porta gratificazione e pace ... se la sai gestire e te la sai gustare


Gratificazione non credo. Sollievo più che altro.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La vendetta è il ripristino  dell’equilibrio ... è riportare una situazione sbilanciata ad una situazione armonica .
> La vendetta spesso porta gratificazione e pace ... se la sai gestire e te la sai gustare


Se provi desideri - che tutto sommato trovo comprensibili - di vendetta nei confronti di qualcuno, possiamo considerarli compatibili con l'affetto o l'amore?
È una domanda.
Io non provavo desideri di vendetta, ma molto dolore e frustrazione.
Avevo voglia, più che altro, di reprimere queste sensazioni ribaltando l'equilibrio che si era creato, che consideravo anch'io sbilanciato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se provi desideri - che tutto sommato trovo comprensibili - di vendetta nei confronti di qualcuno, possiamo considerarli compatibili con l'affetto o l'amore?
> È una domanda.
> Io non provavo desideri di vendetta, ma molto dolore e frustrazione.
> Avevo voglia, più che altro, di reprimere queste sensazioni ribaltando l'equilibrio che si era creato, che consideravo anch'io sbilanciato.


Vendetta è comunemente inteso come far provare all’altro ciò che ci ha causato.
Mi sembra impossibile nel tradimento.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se provi desideri - che tutto sommato trovo comprensibili - di vendetta nei confronti di qualcuno, possiamo considerarli compatibili con l'affetto o l'amore?
> È una domanda.
> Io non provavo desideri di vendetta, ma molto dolore e frustrazione.
> Avevo voglia, più che altro, di reprimere queste sensazioni ribaltando l'equilibrio che si era creato, che consideravo anch'io sbilanciato.


Non ricolleghiamo sempre allo specifico caso del tradimento  ..please...  
Per  me la vendetta non è associata a un sentimento ...tanto meno ne’’ all’odio ne’ alla rabbia... ma è appunto un ripristino dell’equilibrio.
Se non ci pensi fu a ripristinare , nella maggior parte dei casi ci pensa la vita ..tu al limita dai una mano.... 
La natura e’ equilibrio perfetto ...


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vendetta è comunemente inteso come far provare all’altro ciò che ci ha causato.
> Mi sembra impossibile nel tradimento.


No, perché ? Non necessariamente significa far provare  all’altro ciò che ti ha causato


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Stalker , piu' di una volta te ne ho chiesto il significato,uomo(si fa per dire) colto , non mi hai mai risposto,
> coglione.
> Tu sei fuori,
> Triade oscura.


Levati dal cazzo, sei malato. Ma Marcio Dentro proprio.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ricolleghiamo sempre allo specifico caso del tradimento  ..please...
> *Per  me la vendetta non è associata a un sentimento* ...tanto meno ne’’ all’odio ne’ alla rabbia... ma è appunto un ripristino dell’equilibrio.
> Se non ci pensi fu a ripristinare , nella maggior parte dei casi ci pensa la vita ..tu al limita dai una mano....
> La natura e’ equilibrio perfetto ...


Ti rifaccio la domanda diversamente: si può operare una vendetta verso qualcuno a cui si vuole bene?
Il ripristino dell'equilibrio lo comprendo, in quanto è per definizione il concetto stesso di vendetta, ma implica un distacco empatico verso la sofferenza di chi subisce la vendetta.
Anzi: l'equilibrio si attua proprio sovrapponendo quella sofferenza alla nostra e trovando soddisfazione in questo.
Il problema è che non vi è affatto parità quando la vendetta causa sofferenza volontariamente, mentre il dolore subito è stato involontario.
Non dico che sia sbagliato; in molti casi la vendetta è la migliore soluzione per operare un distacco (sia da quello che si è subito, sia dalla persona che ha commesso il sopruso), ho piuttosto la sensazione che le conseguenze non si limitino sempre al ripristino dell'equilibrio come da definizione.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, perché ? Non necessariamente significa far provare  all’altro ciò che ti ha causato


... anche perché difficilmente accadrà.
La vendetta si attua negando ciò a cui l'oggetto della questione tiene di più.
Se ci si vendica di un traditore, non è detto che sia la fedeltà del tradito.
Può essere altro, ma cosa?
Perché anche questo avrà un effetto.


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ricolleghiamo sempre allo specifico caso del tradimento  ..please...
> Per  me la vendetta non è associata a un sentimento ...tanto meno ne’’ all’odio ne’ alla rabbia... ma è appunto un ripristino dell’equilibrio.
> Se non ci pensi fu a ripristinare , nella maggior parte dei casi ci pensa la vita ..tu al limita dai una mano....
> La natura e’ equilibrio perfetto ...


Questa peró mi sembra proprio una posizione paracula.

Il desiderio di vendetta parte dalla percezione di un torto subito, e parte proprio perché associato a sentimenti negativi. 
Si vuole provocare un certo danno all’altro per pareggiare i conti. 

Non cerchiamo la neutralità dove non può esserci... 

Poi se vogliamo essere zen e credere nella giustizia cosmica... è un altro discorso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... anche perché difficilmente accadrà.
> La vendetta si attua negando ciò a cui l'oggetto della questione tiene di più.
> Se ci si vendica di un traditore, non è detto che sia la fedeltà del tradito.
> Può essere altro, ma cosa?
> Perché anche questo avrà un effetto.


la vendetta è la mera soddisfazione di far pagare un disagio a chi lo ha provocato.
Tanto è più forte il sentimento che lega a una persona, tanto sarà più forte la vendetta.
Le azioni compiute per soddisfare , saranno pertanto molto violente.
Tipo il delitto d'onore ammesso fino a qualche decennio fa.
La rabbia provata deve trovare uno sfogo.
Chi ha al suo fianco persone così capisce il filo sottile che separa la ragione dalla follia.
Tieni presente che non ammetteranno mai di aver sbagliato, ma attribuiranno all'altro la responsabilità della conseguenza.
Un atto dovuto.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la vendetta è la mera soddisfazione di far pagare un disagio a chi lo ha provocato.
> *Tanto è più forte il sentimento che lega a una persona, tanto sarà più forte la vendetta.
> *Le azioni compiute per soddisfare , saranno pertanto molto violente.
> Tipo *il delitto d'onore* ammesso fino a qualche decennio fa.
> ...


Il delitto d'onore prevedeva la tutela dell'"onore", ovvero la salvaguardia della dignità della persona e spesso della famiglia vittima di un sopruso.
Essa in determinate culture, da noi nel recente passato soprattutto in Sicilia (in alcuni paesi arabi è ancora in uso), può essere ripristinata anche con l'assassinio della persona considerata colpevole di lesa dignità. 
Non è pertanto originata dalla rabbia né dalla follia, ma dai costumi locali. 
Sul primo neretto: falso. Se si ama molto qualcuno si è più disponibile al perdono o all'abbandono che alla vendetta.
L'amore è altruista,
La passione no, per esempio, perché è più legata al desiderio di possesso.
La vendetta infatti la si attua quando ci si sente a credito e questo stato fa stare male.
La vendetta può aver origine anche dalla disistima (ti stimo poco, mi sento a credito).
Ma nel momento in cui si sente a credito, non si ama più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il delitto d'onore prevedeva la tutela dell'"onore", ovvero la salvaguardia della dignità della persona e spesso della famiglia vittima di un sopruso.
> Essa in determinate culture, da noi nel recente passato soprattutto in Sicilia (in alcuni paesi arabi è ancora in uso), può essere ripristinata anche con l'assassinio della persona considerata colpevole di lesa dignità.
> Non è pertanto originata dalla rabbia né dalla follia, ma dai costumi locali.
> Sul primo neretto: falso. Se si ama molto qualcuno si è più disponibile al perdono o all'abbandono che alla vendetta.
> ...


 non solo una questione culturale, se no tutti lo avrebbe praticato se traditi. Solo in alcuni rari casi ripristinare la dignità. 
Io lo associo molto al femminicidio dei giorni nostri, una vendetta.
Per te il voler bene è quello che hai descritto, per una persona che si nutre di ripicche è ben diverso.
Anche per me è incomprensibile, ma ti posso garantire che hanno un metro diverso dell'amore


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Nel caso dell'omicidio di Erbusco di cui si sta discutendo nell'altro thread, non si può dire che l'amante abbia ucciso per "troppo amore".
Quella stronza ha ucciso perché gli rodeva il fegato che il "suo" uomo fosse felice con la moglie,  mentre lei era sola.
Non è amore, questo.
E' una vendetta per riequilibrare l'infelicità e il tormento propri attribuendoli anche ad altri.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non solo una questione culturale, se no *tutti* lo avrebbe praticato se traditi. Solo in alcuni rari casi ripristinare la dignità.
> Io lo associo molto al *femminicidio* dei giorni nostri, una vendetta.
> *Per te* il voler bene è quello che hai descritto, per una persona che si nutre di ripicche è ben diverso.
> Anche per me è incomprensibile, ma ti posso garantire che hanno un metro diverso dell'amore


Anche in India vige il "delitto d'onore", che colpisce chi ha relazioni tra caste differenti.
Anche lì non lo praticano tutti, ma solo coloro che si riconoscono ancora in quella cultura.
Non è legge, anzi la legge lo condanna. E' adesione incondizionata a un modello culturale antico.
In Sicilia non tutti aderivano a quella cultura, non tutti uccidevano per salvaguardare l'onore, i più nascondevano l'accaduto, altri accettavano la perdita della dignità pubblica in luogo dell'assassinio.
Vi sono libri e film sulla questione, che è molto interessante, ma che riguarda un concetto, come l'Onore, che da noi al nord non è comprensibile praticamente da secoli ormai e che anche gli immigrati dal Sud hanno dimenticato da generazioni (mentre è sopravvissuto in Sicilia fino a tempi recenti)
Il femminicidio, esattamente come l'omicidio a genere opposto come il caso che ho citato sopra, non ha un riscontro sociale come il delitto d'onore. E' qualcosa profondamente legato al sentire dell'individuo che lo commette, non per niente la società lo condanna (al contrario del delitto d'onore, che è conseguenza di una pressione sociale).
Il "per te": mi dispiace, l'amore non è mai qualcosa che l'individuo rivolge verso sé stesso, ma una disposizione altruistica. L'amore può anche prevedere il sacrificio, non per niente si dice "se ami qualcuno lascialo libero", proprio perché esclude l'idea di possesso, che è "non amore", ma desiderio.
Chi si nutre di ripicche non ama, desidera, vuole, pretende, si comporta da bambino viziato al limite, ma ti assicuro che questo per nessuno è amore, anche se a parole vi è chi lo assimila.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La vendetta è il ripristino  dell’equilibrio ... è riportare una situazione sbilanciata ad una situazione armonica .
> La vendetta spesso porta gratificazione e pace ... se la sai gestire e te la sai gustare


A me la vendetta (nei confronti dell'altro) non ha portato pace, nè pensavo me ne avesse portata.
Non la vedevo proprio in quei termini e non mi interessava minimamente che potesse riequilibrare alcunchè.
La vedevo (e continuo a vederla) come una piccola soddisfazione da portare a casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel caso dell'omicidio di Erbusco di cui si sta discutendo nell'altro thread, non si può dire che l'amante abbia ucciso per "troppo amore".
> Quella stronza ha ucciso perché gli rodeva il fegato che il "suo" uomo fosse felice con la moglie,  mentre lei era sola.
> Non è amore, questo.
> E' una vendetta per riequilibrare l'infelicità e il tormento propri attribuendoli anche ad altri.


 io credo che l'abbia uccisa perchè la vedeva come un ostacolo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche in India vige il "delitto d'onore", che colpisce chi ha relazioni tra caste differenti.
> Anche lì non lo praticano tutti, ma solo coloro che si riconoscono ancora in quella cultura.
> Non è legge, anzi la legge lo condanna. E' adesione incondizionata a un modello culturale antico.
> In Sicilia non tutti aderivano a quella cultura, non tutti uccidevano per salvaguardare l'onore, i più nascondevano l'accaduto, altri accettavano la perdita della dignità pubblica in luogo dell'assassinio.
> ...


il concetto di onore oggi è sostituito col concetto di possesso. Non per tutti, inteso.
Secondo me si è presa coscienza che non era solo una questione pubblica, di lavare l'onta del disonore. Ma qualcosa di molto più personale


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io credo che l'abbia uccisa perchè la vedeva come un ostacolo.


Del tipo "io uccido lei così lui torna da me".
E' un'ipotesi, ma renderebbe ancora più delirante la figura di lei.


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del tipo "io uccido lei così lui torna da me".
> E' un'ipotesi, ma renderebbe ancora più delirante la figura di lei.


sarebbe meglio dire ....pazza
Mi sembra che hanno chiesto perizia psichiatrica


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il concetto di onore oggi è sostituito col concetto di possesso. Non per tutti, inteso.
> Secondo me si è presa coscienza che non era solo una questione pubblica, di lavare l'onta del disonore. Ma qualcosa di molto più personale


L'onore era pubblico e in passato non era solo legato al tradimento coniugale.
Rappresentava la dignità dell'individuo in un contesto sociale.
Vi era l'onore del guerriero in battaglia, per esempio. Nei tempi antichi la vendetta per un torto subito era considerata lecita.
Ci vollero gli ateniesi per introdurre la punibilità dell'omicidio e cancellare la vendetta dai comportamenti considerati accettabili nel contesto sociale.
Sopravvisse per secoli invece il concetto di "Onore" legato ai coniugi, ma d'altronde tutta la vita sessuale è sempre stata profondamente regolata da norme socialmente riconosciute., questo per garantire la certezza della prole, l'esistenza della figura  guerriero e del soldato e la tutela di chi si allontanava dalla famiglia per lunghi periodi e voleva la sicurezza di trovarla al ritorno. 
Insomma, chi sarebbe mai partito per le Crociate o per una guerra o per andare a lavorare sapendo che al ritorno non avrebbe neppure trovato la moglie, la casa perché magari un altro uomo si era insediato al suo posto?
Le norme rigide avevano la funzione di tutela di chi si allontanava da casa e ovviamente sono crollate nella nostra epoca dove i collegamenti tra persone lontane sono finalmente possibili. Un guerriero delle Crociate lasciava qualcuno a casa per anni senza neppure poter dare la certezza di essere ancora in vita: non c'erano certo i telefoni.
Il tradimento era l'ingiuria peggiore, perché oltre a infrangere queste regole necessarie, macchiava anche l'onore maschile. Il "cornuto" in tutte le epoche è sempre stato sbaffeggiato e anche oggi, nell'era del politically correct, non è certo una figura invidiabile. La cornuta invece rientrava nella norma: il guerriero aveva diritto a una sua vita sessuale rischiandola tutti i giorni e in ogni caso questa non avrebbe mai messo in discussione la famiglia a casa.
Ora, nella nostra epoca, pochi uomini fanno ancora i guerrieri, mentre chi è immigrato a volte  si affida ancora a questi costumi (le mogli in alcune aree vengono affidate alla comunità nel caso il marito lavori all'estero).
Quindi per noi occidentali è tutto cambiato. Il delitto d'onore non per niente è retaggio del passato, donne e uomini tradiscono in egual modo, la condizione di pace rende inoltre manifesta la libertà sessuale.
Restano l'egoismo personale, la passione, i sentimenti forti, come quello del possesso: quelli non li cancelli, anche se la pressione sociale ora pretenderebbe di farlo. La vendetta quindi oggi resta, ma a livello soggettivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

In realtà il concetto stesso di onore come lo intendiamo noi nella società occidentale e stavo tranquillamente spazzato via dalla globalizzazione. Si fa fatica a gestire e mantenere correttamente l'etica occidentale Cristiana quando hai a che fare tutti i giorni con la tua dipendenza da un sistema globale in cui ti scontri con il senso dell' onore orientale oppure con l'etica africana. Tralasciando ovviamente i nostri complicatissimi e millenari rapporti con l'islam.
La verità è che il senso dell'Onore e tiene soltanto in un contesto di riferimento ristretto. Invece il possesso essendo convenzionale è misurabile.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà il concetto stesso di onore come lo intendiamo noi nella società occidentale e stavo tranquillamente spazzato via dalla globalizzazione. Si fa fatica a gestire e mantenere correttamente l'etica occidentale Cristiana quando hai a che fare tutti i giorni con la tua dipendenza da un sistema globale in cui ti scontri con il senso dell' onore orientale oppure con l'etica africana. Tralasciando ovviamente i nostri complicatissimi e millenari rapporti con l'islam.
> *La verità è che il senso dell'Onore e tiene soltanto in un contesto di riferimento ristretto. Invece il possesso essendo convenzionale è misurabile.*


Sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del tipo "io uccido lei così lui torna da me".E' un'ipotesi, ma renderebbe ancora più delirante la figura di lei.


 ne sono convinta. Quante volte leggiamo qui di donne che non comprendo come l'amante dica di essere infelice nel matrimonio ma non si sente di lasciare la famiglia.Prendi l'esempio di una utente recente, separata amante del direttore della sua banca che non comprendeva come lui,dichiaratosi perso per lei, improvvisamente la scarica.Ecco immaginati uno che giustifica la rottura , dichiarando che a lui dispiace vedere soffrire la moglie. Una mente diabolica arriva a pensare , se non ci fosse la moglie tornerebbe da me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'onore era pubblico e in passato non era solo legato al tradimento coniugale.
> Rappresentava la dignità dell'individuo in un contesto sociale.
> Vi era l'onore del guerriero in battaglia, per esempio. Nei tempi antichi la vendetta per un torto subito era considerata lecita.
> Ci vollero gli ateniesi per introdurre la punibilità dell'omicidio e cancellare la vendetta dai comportamenti considerati accettabili nel contesto sociale.
> ...


certo, possiamo dire che è un metodo arcaico di soddisfazione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, perché ? Non necessariamente significa far provare  all’altro ciò che ti ha causato


Spiegami meglio. 
Altre cose non le chiamò vendetta.


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il delitto d'onore prevedeva la tutela dell'"onore", ovvero la salvaguardia della dignità della persona e spesso della famiglia vittima di un sopruso.
> Essa in determinate culture, da noi nel recente passato soprattutto in Sicilia (in alcuni paesi arabi è ancora in uso), può essere ripristinata anche con l'assassinio della persona considerata colpevole di lesa dignità.
> Non è pertanto originata dalla rabbia né dalla follia, ma dai costumi locali.
> Sul primo neretto: falso. Se si ama molto qualcuno si è più disponibile al perdono o all'abbandono che alla vendetta.
> ...


Quoto zio.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la vendetta è la mera soddisfazione di far pagare un disagio a chi lo ha provocato.
> Tanto è più forte il sentimento che lega a una persona, tanto sarà più forte la vendetta.
> Le azioni compiute per soddisfare , saranno pertanto molto violente.
> Tipo il delitto d'onore ammesso fino a qualche decennio fa.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non solo una questione culturale, se no tutti lo avrebbe praticato se traditi. Solo in alcuni rari casi ripristinare la dignità.
> Io lo associo molto al femminicidio dei giorni nostri, una vendetta.
> Per te il voler bene è quello che hai descritto, per una persona che si nutre di ripicche è ben diverso.
> Anche per me è incomprensibile, ma ti posso garantire che hanno un metro diverso dell'amore





danny ha detto:


> Il delitto d'onore prevedeva la tutela dell'"onore", ovvero la salvaguardia della dignità della persona e spesso della famiglia vittima di un sopruso.
> Essa in determinate culture, da noi nel recente passato soprattutto in Sicilia (in alcuni paesi arabi è ancora in uso), può essere ripristinata anche con l'assassinio della persona considerata colpevole di lesa dignità.
> Non è pertanto originata dalla rabbia né dalla follia, ma dai costumi locali.
> Sul primo neretto: falso. Se si ama molto qualcuno si è più disponibile al perdono o all'abbandono che alla vendetta.
> ...


Concordo con Ginevra.
Il delitto d’onore sistematizza e canalizza la rabbia. La rabbia viene definita come  derivante dalla perdita di riconoscimento sociale e la società dà un mezzo per ripristinare il riconoscimento. 
Adesso ci pare assurdo, ma costituiva un mezzo per limitare la rabbia verso un solo colpevole ed evitare la faida.
Gradualmente si passa via via più dal concreto al simbolico.
Il risarcimento in denaro, da Hammurabi in poi, è una sostituzione simbolica della vendetta. 
Ogni volta che si chiede o si desidera una punizione più concreta si sta operando una regressione.


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel caso dell'omicidio di Erbusco di cui si sta discutendo nell'altro thread, non si può dire che l'amante abbia ucciso per "troppo amore".
> Quella stronza ha ucciso perché gli rodeva il fegato che il "suo" uomo fosse felice con la moglie,  mentre lei era sola.
> Non è amore, questo.
> E' una vendetta per riequilibrare l'infelicità e il tormento propri attribuendoli anche ad altri.


Le....le..le rodeva ...
Da te danny non me l'aspettavo!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me la vendetta (nei confronti dell'altro) non ha portato pace, nè pensavo me ne avesse portata.
> Non la vedevo proprio in quei termini e non mi interessava minimamente che potesse riequilibrare alcunchè.
> La vedevo (e continuo a vederla) come una piccola soddisfazione da portare a casa.


Di fronte alla invalidazione del tradimento hai cercato una validazione. 
Praticamente: tu mi hai messo al secondo posto facendo sesso con un altro? Anch’io lo faccio e con una più figa di te che mi riconosce valore. In questo modo ti pongo in un posto inferiore di tipo assoluto, non solo rispetto a me.


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche in India vige il "delitto d'onore", che colpisce chi ha relazioni tra caste differenti.
> Anche lì non lo praticano tutti, ma solo coloro che si riconoscono ancora in quella cultura.
> Non è legge, anzi la legge lo condanna. E' adesione incondizionata a un modello culturale antico.
> In Sicilia non tutti aderivano a quella cultura, non tutti uccidevano per salvaguardare l'onore, i più nascondevano l'accaduto, altri accettavano la perdita della dignità pubblica in luogo dell'assassinio.
> ...


Beh...sull'onore abbiamo già detto molto: nord oppure sud, non cambia il concetto,anche giuridico. Il delitto , ammantato da onore violato e spregio per malinteso senso di ciò è diffuso a Tarvisio come a capo passero.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, possiamo dire che è un metodo arcaico di soddisfazione.


Ma non è arcaico manco per il cazzo. È solo molto vincolato al contesto di appartenenza. Ci sono gruppi ristretti, basta guardare un forum, dove il riconoscimento sociale è vincolato al rispetto di certi codici comportamentali.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Le....le..le rodeva ...
> Da te danny non me l'aspettavo!


Vero!
Aspettatelo... scrivo in fretta!


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, possiamo dire che è un metodo arcaico di soddisfazione.





stany ha detto:


> Beh...sull'onore abbiamo già detto molto: *nord oppure sud, non cambia il concetto*,anche giuridico. Il delitto , ammantato da onore violato e spregio per malinteso senso di ciò è diffuso a Tarvisio come a capo passero.


Ma secondo te a Milano esiste il concetto di onore?
Ma se vi è chi manco onora i debiti (altro aspetto che è legato alla dignità) o paga le spese condominiali senza avere alcuna vergogna. 
Essere cornuti a Milano è solo una questione di statistica, non di dignità sociale. 
Se scopri le corna, è sfiga. Se ti tocca smazzare la fine di un rapporto, è un problema soprattutto di costi, non di immagine o di relazioni sociali.
Insomma, non siamo il Pakistan o la Sicilia anni '60.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te a Milano esiste il concetto di onore?
> Ma se vi è chi manco onora i debiti (altro aspetto che è legato alla dignità) o paga le spese condominiali senza avere alcuna vergogna.
> Essere cornuti a Milano è solo una questione di statistica, non di dignità sociale.
> Se scopri le corna, è sfiga. Se ti tocca smazzare la fine di un rapporto, è un problema soprattutto di costi, non di immagine.


L’identità personale è dipendente dalla identità sociale in società ristrette e chiuse.
Anche qui abbiamo letto di persone che erano terrorizzate dal pensiero che si risapesse o della opinione di chi sapeva. In una grande città e ne suo hinterland, che è parte della città, i legami sociali sono molto laschi, si frequentano persone di zone diverse.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti rifaccio la domanda diversamente: si può operare una vendetta verso qualcuno a cui si vuole bene?
> Il ripristino dell'equilibrio lo comprendo, in quanto è per definizione il concetto stesso di vendetta, ma implica un distacco empatico verso la sofferenza di chi subisce la vendetta.
> Anzi: l'equilibrio si attua proprio sovrapponendo quella sofferenza alla nostra e trovando soddisfazione in questo.
> Il problema è che non vi è affatto parità quando la vendetta causa sofferenza volontariamente, mentre il dolore subito è stato involontario.
> Non dico che sia sbagliato; in molti casi la vendetta è la migliore soluzione per operare un distacco (sia da quello che si è subito, sia dalla persona che ha commesso il sopruso), ho piuttosto la sensazione che le conseguenze non si limitino sempre al ripristino dell'equilibrio come da definizione.


Si, si può ...a volte proprio perché gli si vuole bene


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegami meglio.
> Altre cose non le chiamò vendetta.


È importante il concetto causa effetto e la comprensione che siano collegati . 
È il collegamento causale che conta .
Subisci x perché mi hai fatto y.
X e y possono essere diversi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È importante il concetto causa effetto e la comprensione che siano collegati .
> È il collegamento causale che conta .
> Subisci x perché mi hai fatto y.
> X e y possono essere diversi


Certo.
Io non penso alla reciprocità diretta tipo “mi hai tradita, ti tradisco anch’io” , succede, ma mi pare assurdo, se uno ha tradito se ne frega del tradito.
Si può creare un dolore con “mi hai tradito o io ti faccio perdere il lavoro”.
Ma è un trasferimento del dolore su un’altra cosa.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È importante il concetto causa effetto e la comprensione che siano collegati .
> È il collegamento causale che conta .
> Subisci x perché mi hai fatto y.
> X e y possono essere diversi


Del tipo  (visto dal traditore) "Visto che mi hai costretto a lasciare l'amante, ora ti nego il sesso"?
oppure (visto dal tradito) "Visto che mi hai tradito con un'altra, ora non faccio più sesso con te".

Io colgo una certa differenza tra le due opzioni, ma noto che entrambe hanno in comune un distacco necessario dal partner, inevitabile. E' questa una vendetta che non mostra però il dolore subito, è solo una forma di rivalsa.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... anche perché difficilmente accadrà.
> La vendetta si attua negando ciò a cui l'oggetto della questione tiene di più.
> Se ci si vendica di un traditore, non è detto che sia la fedeltà del tradito.
> Può essere altro, ma cosa?
> Perché anche questo avrà un effetto.


Cosa? Quello che ti fa star meglio ..  
e la riscossione può essere a lungo termine 
Un esempio (triste ma vero) Coppia di anziani. Lui cornifica lei come non ci fosse un domani. Lei zitta per figli, onorabilità e mancanza di reddito  ...  lui sta per morire (80 anni) e le cerca la mano . Lei allontana la mano ... e gli dice : “io la mano non te la tengo... chiama le zoccole che ti sei scopato per più di 20 anni , umiliandomi davanti a tutti..” 
lui muore e lei dal giorno dopo si veste di un sorriso mai visto
 .raccapricciante ...ma è un esempio .....storia vera


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Io non penso alla reciprocità diretta tipo “mi hai tradita, ti tradisco anch’io” , succede, ma mi pare assurdo, *se uno ha tradito se ne frega del tradito.*
> Si può creare un dolore con “mi hai tradito o io ti faccio perdere il lavoro”.
> Ma è un trasferimento del dolore su un’altra cosa.


Dipende.
Se una ha tradito sa che ha il marito a casa, fedele, e lo vuole conservare così.
Se se ne fregasse, l'avrebbe già mollato.
Se tradisci chi ha tradito, di solito, gli dai anche un'informazione che che non sei scontato come crede.
E' una riaffermazione del proprio valore (il dare per scontato è una riduzione del valore di una persona).


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa? Quello che ti fa star meglio ..
> e la riscossione può essere a lungo termine
> Un esempio (triste ma vero) Coppia di anziani. Lui cornifica lei come non ci fosse un domani. Lei zitta per figli, onorabilità e mancanza di reddito  ...  lui sta per morire (80 anni) e le cerca la mano . Lei allontana la mano ... e gli dice : “io la mano non te la tengo... chiama le zoccole che ti sei scopato per più di 20 anni , umiliandomi davanti a tutti..”
> lui muore e lei dal giorno dopo si veste di un sorriso mai visto
> .raccapricciante ...ma è un esempio .....


Sì, ma che vita.
Così la vendetta è assurdamente rancorosa e sostanzialmente inutile.
Quella donna ha vissuto accanto a una persona facendo finta di niente per arrivare a quella conclusione...
No, questa non è una vendetta "positiva". E' triste. Lui se le è goduta e lei no
Meglio sarebbe stato se quella donna avesse previsto una sua vita, indipendente, più libera dal marito e più incline a trovare la sua "gioia", magari diversa da quella del marito, ma totalmente sua.
Sono sicuro che poi il marito lo avrebbe anche perdonato, in fin di vita.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È importante il concetto causa effetto e la comprensione che siano collegati .
> È il collegamento causale che conta .
> Subisci x perché mi hai fatto y.
> X e y possono essere diversi


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma che vita.
> Così la vendetta è assurdamente rancorosa e sostanzialmente inutile.
> Quella donna ha vissuto accanto a una persona facendo finta di niente per arrivare a quella conclusione...
> No, questa non è una vendetta "positiva". E' triste. Lui se le è goduta e lei no
> ...


Da' una certa soddisfazione far credere di passare per sceme e non esserlo. Te lo assicuro
Non si dice che la vendetta va servita fredda?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa? Quello che ti fa star meglio ..
> e la riscossione può essere a lungo termine
> Un esempio (triste ma vero) Coppia di anziani. Lui cornifica lei come non ci fosse un domani. Lei zitta per figli, onorabilità e mancanza di reddito  ...  lui sta per morire (80 anni) e le cerca la mano . Lei allontana la mano ... e gli dice : “io la mano non te la tengo... chiama le zoccole che ti sei scopato per più di 20 anni , umiliandomi davanti a tutti..”
> lui muore e lei dal giorno dopo si veste di un sorriso mai visto
> .raccapricciante ...ma è un esempio .....storia vera


Ma è una vendetta?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se una ha tradito sa che ha il marito a casa, fedele, e lo vuole conservare così.
> Se se ne fregasse, l'avrebbe già mollato.
> Se tradisci chi ha tradito, di solito, gli dai anche un'informazione che che non sei scontato come crede.
> E' una *riaffermazione* del proprio *valore* (il dare per scontato è una riduzione del valore di una persona).


Non è vendetta.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è vendetta.


No, ma fa star bene ugualmente.
Altrimenti, l'alternativa è bruciargli la macchina nuova (ma tanto se la ricompra), mettergli il Guttalax ogni sera nella cena, fargli sparire gli oggetti più cari, sputtanarlo con gli amici...
Cose un minimo cattive.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma che vita.
> Così la vendetta è assurdamente rancorosa e sostanzialmente inutile.
> Quella donna ha vissuto accanto a una persona facendo finta di niente per arrivare a quella conclusione...
> No, questa non è una vendetta "positiva". E' triste. Lui se le è goduta e lei no
> ...


Non sarebbe stato possibile per lei...  altri tempi . Lui è morto 20 anni fa ....


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una vendetta?


Eccome ... chiedilo a lei ..(posto che è già morta ...).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma fa star bene ugualmente.
> Altrimenti, l'alternativa è bruciargli la macchina nuova (ma tanto se la ricompra), mettergli il Guttalax ogni sera nella cena, fargli sparire gli oggetti più cari, sputtanarlo con gli amici...
> Cose un minimo cattive.


Per star meglio ci sono questa e altre cose. Ma non si chiamano vendetta.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da' una certa soddisfazione far credere di passare per sceme e non esserlo. Te lo assicuro
> Non si dice che la vendetta va servita fredda?


Sì, ma mica dopo 40 anni.
Non è fredda, è gelida. Un iceberg.
Dov'è poi oggi la vendetta nel levare la mano a un morente?
Se te la chiede, poi...
Le è andata solo bene che ha potuto fare quella scena.
Pensa se lui non la voleva, quella mano.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per star meglio ci sono questa e altre cose. Ma non si chiamano vendetta.


Se qualcuna mi cita Lorena Bobbit cambio forum.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Io non sto mettendo in dubbio che si possa trovare un modo per stare bene. Sto dicendo che si chiama vendetta quella che procura un dolore simile sullo stesso piano.
Vendetta è quella de Il Conte di Montecristo.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sarebbe stato possibile per lei...  altri tempi . Lui è morto 20 anni fa ....


Sì, è roba d'altri tempi.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma fa star bene ugualmente.
> Altrimenti, l'alternativa è bruciargli la macchina nuova (ma tanto se la ricompra), mettergli il Guttalax ogni sera nella cena, fargli sparire gli oggetti più cari, sputtanarlo con gli amici...
> Cose un minimo cattive.


Ma queste sono ripicchette ....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma mica dopo 40 anni.
> Non è fredda, è gelida. Un iceberg.
> Dov'è poi oggi la vendetta nel levare la mano a un morente?
> Se te la chiede, poi...
> ...


Si in questo caso sono anche d'accordo
Era per affermare che non vivi male mentre aspetti di vendicarti
E' quell'attesa che ti fa vivere bene nell'attesa di vivere ancora meglio


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma queste sono ripicchette ....


A cosa pensi?
Comincio a essere curioso.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si in questo caso sono anche d'accordo
> Era per affermare che *non vivi male* mentre aspetti di vendicarti
> E' quell'attesa che ti fa vivere bene nell'attesa di vivere ancora meglio


No, devi vivere bene alla facciaccia sua  se proprio vuoi vendicarti.


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te a Milano esiste il concetto di onore?
> Ma se vi è chi manco onora i debiti (altro aspetto che è legato alla dignità) o paga le spese condominiali senza avere alcuna vergogna.
> Essere cornuti a Milano è solo una questione di statistica, non di dignità sociale.
> Se scopri le corna, è sfiga. Se ti tocca smazzare la fine di un rapporto, è un problema soprattutto di costi, non di immagine o di relazioni sociali.
> Insomma, non siamo il Pakistan o la Sicilia anni '60.


I valori sono sempre gli stessi ,ma obnubilati dal mercato,dalla domanda e offerta ,dalla pubblicità e dalla promozione di disvalori attraverso i media e dal perpetuarsi di essi ,non solo negli strati sociali economicamente più alti e "progrediti" ,come avveniva un tempo ,ancora fino alla fine dei cinquanta del secolo scorso, ma diffondendosi in modo stereotipato in tutte le fasce sociali. Ed in questo, la chiesa cattolica non funge più da regolatore e da esempio; vocazione che ha avuto per molto tempo e che, tutto sommato garantiva una coesione ed una identificazione su valori comuni.
Ed in questo (sull'individuazione di valori etici) convergono figure apparentemente antitetiche come Fusaro  ed un qualunque ministro della chiesa, di qualsiasi culto....


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma mica dopo 40 anni.
> Non è fredda, è gelida. Un iceberg.
> Dov'è poi oggi la vendetta nel levare la mano a un morente?
> Se te la chiede, poi...
> ...


Guarda... questo è un caso specifico, ma ti assicuro che il dolore lei lo ha provato per anni non potendo farci nulla perché il marito sennò ti metteva pure le mani addosso .... 
non ha pianificato..le e’ capitato e lei si è sfogata mentre lui era al massimo della debolezza ...come lo è stata lei per tutta la vita con lui...


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda... questo è un caso specifico, ma ti assicuro che il dolore lei lo ha provato per anni non potendo farci nulla perché il marito sennò ti metteva pure le mani addosso ....
> non ha pianificato..l*e e’ capitato e lei si è sfogata mentre lui era al massimo della debolezz*a ...come lo è stata lei per tutta la vita con lui...


Ecco, è (purtroppo) uno sfogo, per me. 
Ma oggi teoricamente si possono fare altre scelte.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quoto


Sai che se mi quoti mi commuovo


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Io non penso alla reciprocità diretta tipo “mi hai tradita, ti tradisco anch’io” , succede, ma mi pare assurdo, se uno ha tradito se ne frega del tradito.
> Si può creare un dolore con “mi hai tradito o io ti faccio perdere il lavoro”.
> Ma è un trasferimento del dolore su un’altra cosa.


Eh...eh ...vero.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, è (purtroppo) uno sfogo, per me.
> Ma oggi teoricamente si possono fare altre scelte.


Certo... per fortuna .
È però un esempio di vendetta postuma utilizzando strumenti diversi. 
Non hai idea dell’effetto liberatorio che ha avuto su di lei ..incredibile


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se una ha tradito sa che ha il marito a casa, fedele, e lo vuole conservare così.
> Se se ne fregasse, l'avrebbe già mollato.
> Se tradisci chi ha tradito, di solito, gli dai anche un'informazione che che non sei scontato come crede.
> E' una riaffermazione del proprio valore (il dare per scontato è una riduzione del valore di una persona).


Eddai ,su! Nel tuo, ma anche nel mio caso, non ci mollano per almeno due motivi "veri" : situazione economica e figli piccoli....Ce la possiamo raccontare, ma le cose stanno così! Che poi si possa essere noi quelli più coinvolti e dipendenti dal partner, è un altro discorso. Ma tu sostieni di esserti pian piano disamorato e, nonostante ciò continui nella relazione; sussistono i due vincoli principali: reddito e figli.... Che poi si veda in prospettiva la vecchiaia e si tenga al caldo il coniuge nell'eventualità ci tenga la mano al capezzale, è solo retorica ed ipocrisia. La mano a quel punto posso farmela tenere dal primo che passa....


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa peró mi sembra proprio una posizione paracula.
> 
> Il desiderio di vendetta parte dalla percezione di un torto subito, e parte proprio perché associato a sentimenti negativi.
> Si vuole provocare un certo danno all’altro per pareggiare i conti.
> ...


Perche paracula? 
Si vuole provocare danno all’altro per pareggiare i conti ..ma se la vita ti anticipa e tu ne godi..... la soddisfazione non è da meno.
Un mio ex collega tempo fa mi fece un paio di sgambetti fetidi ...poi l’azienda un anno dopo lo licenzio’ con “vergogna” per delle operazioni non proprio lecite da lui messe in campo ..  non ho fatto In tempo a pianificare vendette ... ci ha pensato il cosiddetto equilibrio  cosmico e a me ha dato soddisfazione.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Del tipo  (visto dal traditore) "Visto che mi hai costretto a lasciare l'amante, ora ti nego il sesso"?
> oppure (visto dal tradito) "Visto che mi hai tradito con un'altra, ora non faccio più sesso con te".
> 
> Io colgo una certa differenza tra le due opzioni, ma noto che entrambe hanno in comune un distacco necessario dal partner, inevitabile. E' questa una vendetta che non mostra però il dolore subito, è solo una forma di rivalsa.


La negazione del tradito dopo la scoperta può essere percepita dal traditore come una vendetta. Nel mio caso non lo è: per me è semplicemente l’impossibilità di condividere l’intimità con lui dopo quello che è successo.
Se avessi voluto vendicarmi avrei fatto come la moglie di Danny: inizio un approccio e dopo mi nego. Questa si, la vedo una bella vendetta. Qualche volta ho pensato di metterla in atto. Ma mi sembra già sufficiente vederlo che mi cerca ed io lo rifiuto. Lo rifiuto non perché non voglio , ma perché non posso.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma che vita.
> Così la vendetta è assurdamente rancorosa e sostanzialmente inutile.
> Quella donna ha vissuto accanto a una persona facendo finta di niente per arrivare a quella conclusione...
> No, questa non è una vendetta "positiva". E' triste. Lui se le è goduta e lei no
> ...


D’accordo con te. È stata una brutta vita per lei ed una magra consolazione il gesto alla fine. Meglio che viveva la sua vita come meglio credeva. È invecchiata accumulando rancore, senza vivere bene.


----------



## Lara3 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Io non penso alla reciprocità diretta tipo “mi hai tradita, ti tradisco anch’io” , succede, ma mi pare assurdo, se uno ha tradito se ne frega del tradito.
> Si può creare un dolore con “mi hai tradito o io ti faccio perdere il lavoro”.
> Ma è un trasferimento del dolore su un’altra cosa.


Quoto. 
Per certi personaggi traditori ed in più anaffettivi la negazione del tradito viene vissuta come la negazione di “ un servizio “ dovuto. 
Non soffrono per essere rifiutati, ma per la negazione di un servizio che considerano dovuto ...beh ...dovere coniugale.
Almeno così percepisco io il suo disappunto.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo... per fortuna .
> È però un esempio di vendetta postuma utilizzando strumenti diversi.
> Non hai idea dell’effetto liberatorio che ha avuto su di lei ..incredibile


Lo posso capire, ma è un liberarsi dal giogo, non una vendetta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche paracula?
> Si vuole provocare danno all’altro per pareggiare i conti ..ma se la vita ti anticipa e tu ne godi..... la soddisfazione non è da meno.
> Un mio ex collega tempo fa mi fece un paio di sgambetti fetidi ...poi l’azienda un anno dopo lo licenzio’ con “vergogna” per delle operazioni non proprio lecite da lui messe in campo ..  non ho fatto In tempo a pianificare vendette ... ci ha pensato il cosiddetto equilibrio  cosmico e a me ha dato soddisfazione.


La soddisfazione la capisco.
Ma non è vendetta.
Sarebbe stata vendetta se fossi stata tu a metterlo in condizioni tali da fare un ennesimo passo falso e farsi beccare.
Io non ho una costanza di sentimenti negativi per pianificare una vendetta, sono una impulsiva.
Se penso a esempi di vendetta, oltre al Conte di Montecristo, vi è La Stangata.
E la conclusione è che è divertente e ha reso soldi, ma non è abbastanza per vendicare un omicidio.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Quando scoprii per l'ultima volta che mia moglie mi mentiva pur negando la volontà di trovare un giusto accordo per separarci, la minacciai che se l'avesse fatto ancora avrei detto della storia che la sua capa, che l'aveva supportata in questa relazione, aveva con il suo amante al marito, tutt'ora ignaro.
Una vendetta che avrebbe messo nella merda insieme a me anche tutti coloro che avevano fatto sì che ci finissi.
Mi rodeva il fatto che loro due se la cavassero alla grande, mentre io, in quel momento, rischiavo di perdere tutto: moglie, casa, vicinanza della figlia, soldi, abitudini di vita.
Era un desiderio di vendetta che percepivo come un ristabilirsi della giustizia.


----------



## mistral (23 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende sempre quelle che erano le altre opzioni. Se la freccia al tuo Arco quale peggior vendetta era scrivere su un posto dove tuo marito legge, Buon per te.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Le altre opzioni non si sono attuate nel virtuale


----------



## spleen (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando scoprii per l'ultima volta che mia moglie mi mentiva pur negando la volontà di trovare un giusto accordo per separarci, la minacciai che se l'avesse fatto ancora avrei detto della storia che la sua capa, che l'aveva supportata in questa relazione, aveva con il suo amante al marito, tutt'ora ignaro. Una vendetta che avrebbe messo nella merda insieme a me anche tutti coloro che avevano fatto sì che ci finissi. Mi rodeva il fatto che loro due se la cavassero alla grande, mentre io, in quel momento, rischiavo di perdere tutto: moglie, casa, vicinanza della figlia, soldi, abitudini di vita. Era un desiderio di vendetta che percepivo come un ristabilirsi della giustizia.


  E tua moglie non capì che baravi?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> , rischiavo di perdere tutto: moglie, casa, vicinanza della figlia, soldi, abitudini di vita.


Mettile in ordine di priorità


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Le altre opzioni non si sono attuate nel virtuale


Pensa un po', Quindi mi stai dicendo che la tua vendetta nella vita reale ti ha lasciato talmente soddisfatta, gongolante & realizzata che sono n anni che vomiti merda in un posto virtuale dove tuo marito presumibilmente legge ma non scrive? Che poi è meglio che non scriva perché magari poi esce fuori che non è proprio come dici tu...
Sai come si dice a Roma?
'A cazzaraaaaaaAAAAAA :rotfl: Ma che stai


----------



## mistral (23 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'indifferenza è molto più facilmente assimilabile alla resa e al perdono piuttosto che alla vendetta. Anche se a tutta una serie di soggetti impotenti piacerebbe raccontarsi che fare spallucce equivale a bruciarti la macchina.


E questo lo quoto in toto  ed è esattamente  il nocciolo della mia situazione.
Sono vendicativa,non porgo l’altra guancia e il tradimento mi ha rivelato che sono molto più assetata di sangue di quanto credessi.
Il soggetto coinvolto che vive sotto il mio stesso tetto ha pagato con la vendetta ,e la cosa ha sopìto la mia ira ,ne rimane una parte che è legata al suo comportamento conseguente al sostenere che ignorare l’altra iraconda era la cosa migliore da fare (in realtà si cagava sotto) così le ha lasciato modo di scorrazzare sui nostri cadaveri.
Il problema maggiore del rodimento rimane l’altro soggetto che fintanto che ha avuto la sola colpa di farsi qualche scopata con mio marito ha avuto la mia assoluzione .Sono stata anche cordiale e rassicurante visto che lei temeva avessi intenzione di far saltare il suo matrimonio . 
Peccato che le mie rassicurazioni le abbia usate per sentirsi invincibile e cercare di prendere nuovamente per il culo in primis me e poi il suo amico.Io questo non lo riesco a mandare giù,il suo pensare di averla fatta franca con me pensando che io non sappia.So che cosa sederebbe la mia sete di sangue ma so troppe cose ed ho troppe prove documentate ,il che sarebbe come sparare con un missile nucleare su di una talpa.
Se cedo alla vendetta ,non riesco a concepirla con mezze misure.Quindi mi trattengo con sempre maggior fatica.
Ma sono consapevole che sia inevitabile arrivare a sbottare .
Combatto come si combatte per tenere sotto acqua un turacciolo di sughero ,appena mi rilasso riaffiora con prepotenza.
Le corna le ho digerite,non sono gelosa o possessiva di natura, ma usare il mio perdono per cercare di fregarmi e rovinarmi non riesco a farmelo andare giù in nessun modo .


----------



## patroclo (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E questo lo quoto in toto  ed è esattamente  il nocciolo della mia situazione.
> Sono vendicativa,non porgo l’altra guancia e il tradimento mi ha rivelato che sono molto più assetata di sangue di quanto credessi.
> Il soggetto coinvolto che vive sotto il mio stesso tetto ha pagato con la vendetta ,e la cosa ha sopìto la mia ira ,ne rimane una parte che è legata al suo comportamento conseguente al sostenere che ignorare l’altra iraconda era la cosa migliore da fare (in realtà si cagava sotto) così le ha lasciato modo di scorrazzare sui nostri cadaveri.
> Il problema maggiore del rodimento rimane l’altro soggetto che fintanto che ha avuto la sola colpa di farsi qualche scopata con mio marito ha avuto la mia assoluzione .Sono stata anche cordiale e rassicurante visto che lei temeva avessi intenzione di far saltare il suo matrimonio .
> ...


Non ricordo quanti anni sono passati dalla scoperta, ma leggendoti non sembra che fai una bella vita, anche se continui a sostenere il contrario.
Non so se è la vendetta la cosa che ti farebbe stare meglio, ho l'impressione che tu debba cominciare a vivere per te.........


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E questo lo quoto in toto  ed è esattamente  il nocciolo della mia situazione.
> Sono vendicativa,non porgo l’altra guancia e il tradimento mi ha rivelato che sono molto più assetata di sangue di quanto credessi.
> Il soggetto coinvolto che vive sotto il mio stesso tetto ha pagato con la vendetta ,e la cosa ha sopìto la mia ira ,ne rimane una parte che è legata al suo comportamento conseguente al sostenere che ignorare l’altra iraconda era la cosa migliore da fare (in realtà si cagava sotto) così le ha lasciato modo di scorrazzare sui nostri cadaveri.
> Il problema maggiore del rodimento rimane l’altro soggetto che fintanto che ha avuto la sola colpa di farsi qualche scopata con mio marito ha avuto la mia assoluzione .Sono stata anche cordiale e rassicurante visto che lei temeva avessi intenzione di far saltare il suo matrimonio .
> ...


Non ho capito cosa ha fatto. Non mi ricordo che tu ne abbia parlato.


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche paracula?
> Si vuole provocare danno all’altro per pareggiare i conti ..ma se la vita ti anticipa e tu ne godi..... la soddisfazione non è da meno.
> Un mio ex collega tempo fa mi fece un paio di sgambetti fetidi ...poi l’azienda un anno dopo lo licenzio’ con “vergogna” per delle operazioni non proprio lecite da lui messe in campo ..  non ho fatto In tempo a pianificare vendette ... ci ha pensato il cosiddetto equilibrio  cosmico e a me ha dato soddisfazione.


Quando parlo di posizione paracula parlo del sostenere la vendetta ergendosi dai sentimenti negativi (odio, rabbia, ecc) che ne provocano il desiderio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando scoprii per l'ultima volta che mia moglie mi mentiva pur negando la volontà di trovare un giusto accordo per separarci, la minacciai che se l'avesse fatto ancora avrei detto della storia che la sua capa, che l'aveva supportata in questa relazione, aveva con il suo amante al marito, tutt'ora ignaro.
> Una vendetta che avrebbe messo nella merda insieme a me anche tutti coloro che avevano fatto sì che ci finissi.
> Mi rodeva il fatto che loro due se la cavassero alla grande, mentre io, in quel momento, rischiavo di perdere tutto: moglie, casa, vicinanza della figlia, soldi, abitudini di vita.
> Era un desiderio di vendetta che percepivo come un ristabilirsi della giustizia.


 giustizia,hai usato una strana parola .
Volevi strascinare tutti nella morsa insieme a te e la definisci giustizia. Vendetta.
Scelte non condivise prevedono prese di posizione diverse.
Hai mai parlato con la capa di tua moglie dopo quanto accaduto?


----------



## mistral (23 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non ricordo quanti anni sono passati dalla scoperta, ma leggendoti non sembra che fai una bella vita, anche se continui a sostenere il contrario.
> Non so se è la vendetta la cosa che ti farebbe stare meglio, ho l'impressione che tu debba cominciare a vivere per te.........


Se voglio fare il meflio per  me ,è contemplata la vendetta ...spietata


----------



## patroclo (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se voglio fare il meflio per  me ,è contemplata la vendetta ...spietata


Non sono vendicativo, o almeno non credo che mi abbiano mai fatto torti così gravi che meritassero vendetta.....dico solo che sarebbe il caso che tu faccia qualcosa, faccio fatica a comprendere una vita così


----------



## mistral (23 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa ha fatto. Non mi ricordo che tu ne abbia parlato.


Mi pregó di  non farle avere problemi in famiglia.
Le dissi di stare tranquilla ,lei si prodigò in scuse e ringraziamenti anche esagerati giurando sulla sua testa che sarebbe sparita dalla vita perché quello era stato solo un gioco sfuggito di mano e lei voleva stare dove stava .
Non sparì per nulla ,continuó a farmi le sue rivelazioni e a darmi particolari aggravanti (alcuni del tutto irrealistici).Contattava spesso mio marito con insulti o con richieste e nonnoerdeva occasione per dirmi che lei meritava di meglio e lo scarto lo lasciava a me.Mesi dopo lo contattó in privato dandogli appuntamento a casa sua per scopare .(penso lo abbia fatto più che altro per smerdare lui e sbattermelo in faccia nel caso ci fosse cascato) Il tutto  mentre noi attraversavamo il peggio e lei sfoggiava la sua “Love Family fantastica sui social.
Con le sue scuse e i suoi salamelecchi era ed è convinta di averla fatta franca e che io non sappia che lei non era sparita per nulla.
Ovviamente mi fermai perché mio marito aveva sposato la tesi che la miglior vendetta fosse ignorarla visto il suo egocentrismo .
Per me era meglio prenderla a calci in culo.


----------



## mistral (23 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non sono vendicativo, o almeno non credo che mi abbiano mai fatto torti così gravi che meritassero vendetta.....dico solo che sarebbe il caso che tu faccia qualcosa, faccio fatica a comprendere una vita così


Che tu ci creda o no faccio una vita del tutto normale e direi piuttosto allegra.
Quando entro qui e leggo nuove storie sempre uguali subisco uno sdoppiamento di personalità è una parte ritorna a quelle sensazioni e ciò che avrei voluto fare .
Evidentemente qui c’e un innesco che fa un refresh dei trascorsi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giustizia,hai usato una strana parola .
> Volevi strascinare tutti nella morsa insieme a te e la definisci giustizia. Vendetta.
> Scelte non condivise prevedono prese di posizione diverse.
> Hai mai parlato con la capa di tua moglie dopo quanto accaduto?


Erano fantasie.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi pregó di  non farle avere problemi in famiglia.
> Le dissi di stare tranquilla ,lei si prodigò in scuse e ringraziamenti anche esagerati giurando sulla sua testa che sarebbe sparita dalla vita perché quello era stato solo un gioco sfuggito di mano e lei voleva stare dove stava .
> Non sparì per nulla ,continuó a farmi le sue rivelazioni e a darmi particolari aggravanti (alcuni del tutto irrealistici).Contattava spesso mio marito con insulti o con richieste e nonnoerdeva occasione per dirmi che lei meritava di meglio e lo scarto lo lasciava a me.Mesi dopo lo contattó in privato dandogli appuntamento a casa sua per scopare .(penso lo abbia fatto più che altro per smerdare lui e sbattermelo in faccia nel caso ci fosse cascato) Il tutto  mentre noi attraversavamo il peggio e lei sfoggiava la sua “Love Family fantastica sui social.
> Con le sue scuse e i suoi salamelecchi era ed è convinta di averla fatta franca e che io non sappia che lei non era sparita per nulla.
> ...


Questo lo ricordo.
Ma non mi pare più grave di quanto fosse insensato.
Una cosa che è difficile capire da traditi è che le relazioni tra amanti sono comunque relazioni e che soddisfacevano dei bisogni. Sono bisogni che puoi considerare miseri e magari neppure soddisfatti da quella relazione, ma bisogni restano. Non è realistico aspettarsi che si svaniscano di botto al momento della scoperta.
Da come racconti sembra che tu ancora abbia l’idea del tradimento come cosa fatta contro il tradito, invece che nonostante il tradito, come spiegano tutti qui.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no faccio una vita del tutto normale e direi piuttosto allegra.
> Quando entro qui e leggo nuove storie sempre uguali subisco uno sdoppiamento di personalità è una parte ritorna a quelle sensazioni e ciò che avrei voluto fare .
> Evidentemente qui c’e un innesco che fa un refresh dei trascorsi


Hai letto la mia idea di mostrizzazione del traditore (e dell’amante da parte del tradito?) 
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/25985-volpe-lupo-o-della-mostrizzazione


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E questo lo quoto in toto  ed è esattamente  il nocciolo della mia situazione.
> Sono vendicativa,non porgo l’altra guancia e il tradimento mi ha rivelato che sono molto più assetata di sangue di quanto credessi.
> Il soggetto coinvolto che vive sotto il mio stesso tetto ha pagato con la vendetta ,e la cosa ha sopìto la mia ira ,ne rimane una parte che è legata al suo comportamento conseguente al sostenere che ignorare l’altra iraconda era la cosa migliore da fare (in realtà si cagava sotto) così le ha lasciato modo di scorrazzare sui nostri cadaveri.
> Il problema maggiore del rodimento rimane l’altro soggetto che fintanto che ha avuto la sola colpa di farsi qualche scopata con mio marito ha avuto la mia assoluzione .Sono stata anche cordiale e rassicurante visto che lei temeva avessi intenzione di far saltare il suo matrimonio .
> ...


E allora annientala. Che le devi? Almeno la pianti di cagare il cazzo a noi, che sto loop sono 3 anni che ci annienta le palle. Le nostre, però.

P.s. sul grassetto: i giappi, popolo che ha una etica della crudeltà codificata e precisa, hanno una espressione che si potrebbe tradurre più o meno così: "la tigre é il terrore della foresta perché usa sempre tutta la sua forza, sia che debba abbattere un bufalo o un coniglio".


----------



## Lara3 (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no faccio una vita del tutto normale e direi piuttosto allegra.
> Quando entro qui e leggo nuove storie sempre uguali subisco uno sdoppiamento di personalità è una parte ritorna a quelle sensazioni e ciò che avrei voluto fare .
> Evidentemente qui c’e un innesco che fa un refresh dei trascorsi


Mi dispiace per quello che è successo. Ho la sensazione che non hai superato il trauma. Mi ricordi la signora che non ha dato la mano al marito traditore e moribondo e mi ricordi mia madre che vive tuttora arrabbiata per i tradimenti di mio padre. Sta provando di buttare fuori il dolore ma sta annegando dentro. Quando sono stata tradita anche io la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata quella di non finire come mia madre; ancora con mio padre ma perennemente in guerra. Per lei la separazione era più fattibile che per me, ma ha scelto di restare. Ormai non riesce a parlare più di 5 minuti senza parlare male di mio padre. Non è stato un buon marito, neanche un buon padre, ha tanti difetti. Ma non si può passare la vita a criticare. Non sapete quanto avrei desiderato vederla felice qualche volta almeno, serena...Avrei preferito mille volte che avesse avuto un amante anche lei in modo di tornare qualche volta a casa con un sorriso.
Fai in modo di non avvelenarti la vita. Non dico di perdonare tuo marito, ma di vivere per te.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E tua moglie non capì che baravi?


Non baravo.
L'avrei fatto. Mi ero rotto.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mettile in ordine di priorità


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giustizia,hai usato una strana parola .
> Volevi strascinare tutti nella morsa insieme a te e la definisci giustizia. Vendetta.
> Scelte non condivise prevedono prese di posizione diverse.
> Hai mai parlato con la capa di tua moglie dopo quanto accaduto?


Mai, anche se la vedo ogni tanto.
Che senso avrebbe?
È passato, almeno per me.
All'epoca provavo molta rabbia.


----------



## ipazia (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E questo lo quoto in toto ed è esattamente il nocciolo della mia situazione.
> Sono vendicativa,non porgo l’altra guancia e il tradimento mi ha rivelato che sono molto più assetata di sangue di quanto credessi.
> Il soggetto coinvolto che vive sotto il mio stesso tetto ha pagato con la vendetta ,e la cosa ha sopìto la mia ira ,*ne rimane una parte che è legata al suo comportamento conseguente al sostenere che ignorare l’altra iraconda era la cosa migliore da fare (in realtà si cagava sotto) così le ha lasciato modo di scorrazzare sui nostri cadaveri.*
> Il problema maggiore del rodimento rimane l’altro soggetto che fintanto che ha avuto la sola colpa di farsi qualche scopata con mio marito ha avuto la mia assoluzione .Sono stata anche cordiale e rassicurante visto che lei temeva avessi intenzione di far saltare il suo matrimonio .
> ...


Ciao 

Il grassetto mi ha colpita. In particolare quello a cui ho cambiato la dimensione. 
Una cosa che so di non poter tollerare in un uomo...no, nel mio uomo, è il cagarsi sotto.
Il non proteggere l'alleanza quando è da fare. Questo è il primo punto. 
Il secondo riguarderebbe il "costringermi", con la sua paura e quindi sfruttando il mio affetto (istinto di protezione) per lui, ad andare contro me stessa. 
(io non sono una che ignora...sono una che sa aspettare il soddisfare la sete di sangue semmai, ma prima o dopo il punto lo vado a mettere, magari pure manipolando le circostanze) 
Se il mio uomo non avesse non solo cura, ma stima di questa parte di me ne sarei davvero molto delusa. 

Il terzo incomodo perderebbe di importanza. 
Ho provato a mettermi al tuo posto, non penso che sarei in grado di raccogliere le confidenze che ti ha fatto lei e non usarle per asfaltarla al momento più opportuno. Per celebrare l'imbecillità di una amante che fa quel che ha fatto lei. 
E' stato un comportamento del tipo "sono qui, smembrami perfavore"...non penso avrei resistito alla tentazione. 
Ma penso che non avrei raccolto la roba che hai raccolto tu da lei. A priori. Proprio per non trovarmi a dovermi sbattere nella gestione delle sue cazzate. In un senso o nell'altro. 

Sarebbe lui il nucleo bruciante in tutto questo. Però. 
Quel cagarsi sotto mi ballerebbe davanti agli occhi ad ogni sguardo, con più o meno potenza, ma sarebbe lì. 
Diventerebbe uno specchio deformante per me e sarebbe nutrimento di rabbia e disprezzo. 
A questo unirei l'avermi messa in condizione di non esprimermi "secondo me" e secondo "paura"....ne uscirebbe un mix esplosivo per come son fatta io. 
So a priori che quel mix prima o poi esploderebbe. 
E so che a quel punto, il mio piacere sarebbe la distruzione di ogni cosa. 

Non lo so...fai attenzione @_mistral_...sono solo riflessioni mie eh, ma per quanto io continui a sentire quel nucleo "caldo" di cui avevamo parlato, quando ti riferisci a tuo marito, per quanto capisco alcune spinte che ti portano verso di lui...boh. La sete di sangue, se c'è, c'è. Non scompare. E mal collocata, si rivolta contro. 
Fai attenzione e abbi cura di te. 

A naso...colloca la rabbia che dirigi verso l'altra, non sono così convinta che sia lei il nucleo.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se voglio fare il meflio per  me ,è contemplata la vendetta ...spietata


Eh ma occhio.. perche ti imbreschi ulteriormente in automatico anche il tuo già imbrescato rapporto

Quindi se proprio è un piacere irrinunciabile e dagli effetti duraturi e benefici, che vendetta sia

Ma solo se contemporaneamente cali il sipario anche  sul tuo rapporto con tuo marito

Perché diversamente fai una cagata pazzesca.. anche se li x li ti sembra di aver fatto la ganzata della settimana


----------



## Skorpio (23 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> la minacciai che se l'avesse fatto ancora avrei detto della storia che la sua capa, che l'aveva supportata in questa relazione, aveva con il suo amante al marito, tutt'ora ignaro.
> Una vendetta che avrebbe messo nella merda insieme a me anche tutti coloro che avevano fatto sì che ci finissi.


Queste sono quelle cagate che si pagano a rate

Sono quelle rate tipo cessione del quinto, che le paghi ogni mese senza neanche accorgertene, sotto forma di trattenuta dalla busta paga.

 che ti sembra di non pagarle, da tanto che ci sei avvezzo


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il grassetto mi ha colpita. In particolare quello a cui ho cambiato la dimensione.
> Una cosa che so di non poter tollerare in un uomo...no, nel mio uomo, è il cagarsi sotto.
> ...


Ma questo atteggiamento del cagarsi sotto, Premesso che sai benissimo che sulla logica della protezione del villaggio sono peggio potrebbe essere vincolato ad altro. Discorsi di soldi o di onore di paese. Io ho sempre fatto fatica a raccogliere immagine del marito di [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] così come lei ha sempre cercato di venderlo. Ho sempre pensato che uno che si cerca come amante una soggetta del genere deve essere per forza sotto ricatto pure da parte dell'amante. Non so, io ne ho visti parecchi per lavoro di vasi di coccio tra vasi di ferro, ma quasi sempre il movens era economico, quasi mai affettivo.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per quello che è successo. Ho la sensazione che non hai superato il trauma. Mi ricordi la signora che non ha dato la mano al marito traditore e moribondo e mi ricordi mia madre che vive tuttora arrabbiata per i tradimenti di mio padre. Sta provando di buttare fuori il dolore ma sta annegando dentro. Quando sono stata tradita anche io la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata quella di non finire come mia madre; ancora con mio padre ma perennemente in guerra. Per lei la separazione era più fattibile che per me, ma ha scelto di restare. Ormai non riesce a parlare più di 5 minuti senza parlare male di mio padre. Non è stato un buon marito, neanche un buon padre, ha tanti difetti. Ma non si può passare la vita a criticare. Non sapete quanto avrei desiderato vederla felice qualche volta almeno, serena...Avrei preferito mille volte che avesse avuto un amante anche lei in modo di tornare qualche volta a casa con un sorriso.
> Fai in modo di non avvelenarti la vita. Non dico di perdonare tuo marito, ma di vivere per te.


Prendo spunto da queste riflessioni e vi chiedo come è dal punto di vista del figlio che vive il tradimento dei genitori.
Come viene percepito ?
Il tradito sempre furibondo contro il mondo, pieno di sentimenti negativi a rimuginare sempre sul tradimento subito ed a scoppiare ogni volta che capita l’occasione, mentre il traditore va e viene fischiettando, felice della sua nuova fiamma, allegro e più disponibile in quei pochi istanti che ritaglia per i figli ( perché chi di più , chi di meno sottrae del tempo alla famiglia). Quale di queste 2 figure sono più rassicuranti per il figlio ?
Io per anni ho percepito erroneamente questa situazione: lui era quello buono, generalmente ben disposto ( quando c’era, non facevo caso che non si interessava mai se avevo bisogno di scarpe o dei libri). Lei era quella sempre nervosa, arrabbiata e che spesso sfogava la sua rabbia contro di noi: i figli.
Solo molto più tardi ho capito che mio padre agendo così ( tradendo ripetutamente nonostante avesse visto gli effetti su mia madre e di conseguenza su di noi) mi ha sottratto la possibilità di avere una madre serena. Far soffrire una moglie significa far soffrire la madre dei tuoi figli. Ovviamente la stessa cosa al contrario. Non ditemi che la colpa era sua perché avrebbe dovuto divorziare; avrebbe potuto, era economicamente indipendente, ma credo ancora schiava dei preconcetti o chissà perché.
Io adesso vedo mio padre come quello che mi ha precluso la possibilità di avere una madre serena e presente. Credo che non si sia neanche accorta che crescevo, talmente era presa dei suoi problemi con il marito.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da queste riflessioni e vi chiedo come è dal punto di vista del figlio che vive il tradimento dei genitori.
> Come viene percepito ?
> Il tradito sempre furibondo contro il mondo, pieno di sentimenti negativi a rimuginare sempre sul tradimento subito ed a scoppiare ogni volta che capita l’occasione, mentre il traditore va e viene fischiettando, felice della sua nuova fiamma, allegro e più disponibile in quei pochi istanti che ritaglia per i figli ( perché chi di più , chi di meno sottrae del tempo alla famiglia). Quale di queste 2 figure sono più rassicuranti per il figlio ?
> Io per anni ho percepito erroneamente questa situazione: lui era quello buono, generalmente ben disposto ( quando c’era, non facevo caso che non si interessava mai se avevo bisogno di scarpe o dei libri). Lei era quella sempre nervosa, arrabbiata e che spesso sfogava la sua rabbia contro di noi: i figli.
> ...


È molto interessante questo punto . 
Ci ho pensato spesso anch’io. Ma mi sono attribuita la maggiore responsabilita’ . 
Avrei dovuto spostare il focus altrove... io dovevo essere in un certo modo coi miei figli a prescindere . Ho però anche capito che senza le consapevolezze che sono arrivate più tardi,  era come se mi mancasse un pezzo di cervello, quello utile per conprendere.
Questo e’ uno degli aspetti positivi che  riconosco a quanto accaduto.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da queste riflessioni e vi chiedo come è dal punto di vista del figlio che vive il tradimento dei genitori.
> Come viene percepito ?
> Il tradito sempre furibondo contro il mondo, pieno di sentimenti negativi a rimuginare sempre sul tradimento subito ed a scoppiare ogni volta che capita l’occasione, mentre il traditore va e viene fischiettando, felice della sua nuova fiamma, allegro e più disponibile in quei pochi istanti che ritaglia per i figli ( perché chi di più , chi di meno sottrae del tempo alla famiglia). Quale di queste 2 figure sono più rassicuranti per il figlio ?
> Io per anni ho percepito erroneamente questa situazione: lui era quello buono, generalmente ben disposto ( quando c’era, non facevo caso che non si interessava mai se avevo bisogno di scarpe o dei libri). Lei era quella sempre nervosa, arrabbiata e che spesso sfogava la sua rabbia contro di noi: i figli.
> ...


Non lo so.
Da figli giudicare il rapporto di coppia dei genitori individuando dei nessi di causalità così netti da attribuire delle responsabilità non lo trovo producente.
Io sono stato tradito ma in famiglia sono sereno.
La componente caratteriale è importante quanto e forse più di quella derivante dalla situazione.
Comprendo che tu voglia giustificare gli sfoghi di rabbia di tua madre nei tuoi confronti in qualche modo: io credo - per esperienza - che non sia un passaggio in alcun modo obbligato che la rabbia e la frustrazione debbano trovare uno sfogo contro qualcuno. A volte possono fungere da incentivo per cambiare vita o per legarsi di più ad altre persone, figli compresi.
In altre occasioni, il genitore vede invece in tutta la dimensione familiare - divenuta fonte di frustrazione senza distinguo - una gabbia. Capita quando si addossano ai figli le motivazioni per restare in una situazione che si giudica pesante, ma che comunque si subisce passivamente.
Fai pace con i tuoi genitori, ovvero non cercare di attribuire a uno di loro responsabilità che non puoi conoscere. Guardali per quello che hanno dato a te.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte alla invalidazione del tradimento hai cercato una validazione.
> Praticamente: tu mi hai messo al secondo posto facendo sesso con un altro? Anch’io lo faccio e con una più figa di te che mi riconosce valore. In questo modo ti pongo in un posto inferiore di tipo assoluto, non solo rispetto a me.


No, la questione è decisamente molto più semplice (sempre sia lodato il rasoio di Occam).
Se ti conosco da un pezzo anche se non sei propriamente un mio amico, se mi incontri per strada e in costanza di tradimento mi offri pure un caffè, se porti tuo figlio al calcetto dove la mia compagna porta il nostro pur di vederla, se quando ti chiedo garbatamente 'spiegazioni' mi rispondi tra l'arrogante e l'infastidito il MINIMO ch'io possa fare é sputtanarti con tua moglie.
Non c'è nessun giudizio morale da parte mia, ci mancherebbe.
Solo un semplice atto rivolto a farti capire che non devi venire a cagare il cazzo dalle mie parti.
Ci sta tutto, è una banale eventualità da considerare nel pacchetto 'tradimento'.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Da figli giudicare il rapporto di coppia dei genitori individuando dei nessi di causalità così netti da attribuire delle responsabilità non lo trovo producente.
> Io sono stato tradito ma in famiglia sono sereno.
> La componente caratteriale è importante quanto e forse più di quella derivante dalla situazione.
> ...


Qui però viene fuori un punto un po’ diverso . Il padre se ne torna a casa beato e col buon umore ...lei invece è frustrata a causa di lui. 
I figli, non sapendo, vedono lui positivo e lei incazzosa.... e se la prendono con lei.
Capita anche con dinamiche diverse dal tradimento... quando lui e’ un cazzone  allegro e amicone  e lei (vale al maschile e al femminile uguale ...ma credo sia più tipico maschile) deve farsi in quattro per portare disciplina...e i figli si schierano con quello simpatico .... senza capire che quello antipatico lo e’ come conseguenza dell’inettitudine dell’altro..., della serie.....oltre al danno la beffa.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> gli dice : “io la mano non te la tengo... chiama le zoccole che ti sei scopato per più di 20 anni , umiliandomi davanti a tutti..”
> lui muore e lei dal giorno dopo si veste di un sorriso mai visto
> .raccapricciante ...ma è un esempio .....storia vera


Quello che più avrà inciso nel rapporto e nel tempo in questo caso non sono solo i ripetuti tradimenti ma l'umiliazione subita davanti a tutti.
Quando al tradimento si unisce la mancanza di rispetto anche formale, e non solo sostanziale, allora il risultato può essere anche questo...


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, la questione è decisamente molto più semplice (sempre sia lodato il rasoio di Occam).
> Se ti conosco da un pezzo anche se non sei propriamente un mio amico, se mi incontri per strada e in costanza di tradimento mi offri pure un caffè, se porti tuo figlio al calcetto dove la mia compagna porta il nostro pur di vederla, se quando ti chiedo garbatamente 'spiegazioni' mi rispondi tra l'arrogante e l'infastidito il MINIMO ch'io possa fare é sputtanarti con tua moglie.
> Non c'è nessun giudizio morale da parte mia, ci mancherebbe.
> Solo un semplice atto rivolto a farti capire che non devi venire a cagare il cazzo dalle mie parti.
> Ci sta tutto, è una banale eventualità da considerare nel pacchetto 'tradimento'.


La colpa è di chi tradisce, non di quello/quella con cui tradisce. Se non era lui, era un’altro/altra.
Ma capisco il tuo sfogo. Comunque lo sai bene che se tua compagna ha tradito lo ha fatto con lui , ma poteva essere qualunque altro al suo posto. Conta la predisposizione di tua compagna a tradire.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Qui però viene fuori un punto un po’ diverso . Il padre se ne torna a casa beato e col buon umore ...lei invece è frustrata a causa di lui.
> I figli, non sapendo, vedono lui positivo e lei incazzosa.... e se la prendono con lei.
> Capita anche con dinamiche diverse dal tradimento... quando lui e’ un cazzone  allegro e amicone  e lei (vale al maschile e al femminile uguale ...ma credo sia più tipico maschile) deve farsi in quattro per portare disciplina...e i figli si schierano con quello simpatico .... senza capire che quello antipatico lo e’ come conseguenza dell’inettitudine dell’altro..., della serie.....oltre al danno la beffa.


Hai colto bene quello che intendevo dire.
E se poi lui si approfitta dello stato in cui si trova lei e parla male della moglie dicendo ai figli “ è pazza” o altro ancora peggio... allora capisci il risultato.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Qui però viene fuori un punto un po’ diverso . Il padre se ne torna a casa beato e col buon umore ...lei invece è frustrata a causa di lui.
> I figli, non sapendo, vedono lui positivo e lei *incazzosa*.... e se la prendono con lei.
> Capita anche con dinamiche diverse dal tradimento... quando lui e’ un cazzone  allegro e amicone  e lei (vale al maschile e al femminile uguale ...ma credo sia più tipico maschile) deve farsi in quattro per portare disciplina...e i figli si schierano con quello simpatico .... senza capire che quello antipatico lo e’ come conseguenza dell’inettitudine dell’altro..., della serie.....oltre al danno la beffa.


Beh, da tradito non ero incazzoso con mia figlia.
Pensa che quando scoprii il messaggio che mi rivelava che mia moglie mi stava tradendo da un anno col tipo mentre io credevo di stare ricostruendo con lei, io dovevo uscire per andare a compare una bicicletta per mia figlia.
Ho fatto finta di niente, anche se ero in una condizione di stordimento, siamo usciti io e lei e ho pensato solo che lei stesse bene e non si accorgesse di niente, come è infatti successo.
Ho un pessimo ricordo legato a quella bici, ovviamente, ma lo tengo per me.
E' carattere, Jaca.
Mia moglie è più spesso incazzosa con mia figlia di me. Io mi arrabbio solo se mia figlia si comporta male, lei se le ruba gli spazi.
Idem se guardo i miei genitori. Il loro rapporto riguarda loro: io guardo solo a quello che mi è arrivato, come figlio, non cerco ragioni dei loro comportamenti.
Mio padre ha tradito mia madre, ma che ne so delle motivazioni e del loro rapporto, ma soprattutto, cosa mi può interessare?
Io potrei per assurdo anche tradire mia moglie, ma che ne sa mia figlia di quello che è successo prima?
E soprattutto, perché dovrebbe riguardarla?
E' un terreno pericolosissimo, per quello consiglio di essere molto cauti nel fare queste valutazioni.
Non che non si sia cascato anch'io, in passato, in queste riflessioni. Solo ora però valuto la loro inutilità ai fini dello stare bene.


----------



## Foglia (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Qui però viene fuori un punto un po’ diverso . Il padre se ne torna a casa beato e col buon umore ...lei invece è frustrata a causa di lui.
> I figli, non sapendo, vedono lui positivo e lei incazzosa.... e se la prendono con lei.
> Capita anche con dinamiche diverse dal tradimento... quando lui e’ un cazzone  allegro e amicone  e lei (vale al maschile e al femminile uguale ...ma credo sia più tipico maschile) deve farsi in quattro per portare disciplina...e i figli si schierano con quello simpatico .... senza capire che quello antipatico lo e’ come conseguenza dell’inettitudine dell’altro..., della serie.....oltre al danno la beffa.


Quelli che paragoni secondo me sono ruoli normali, almeno in una certa misura. In tutte le famiglie c'è il genitore che fa un po' il ruolo del  "buono", e quello che fa il  "cattivo". Ovviamente il virgolettato e' d'obbligo, perché poi di solito è il  "cattivo" cui i figli fanno più riferimento nei problemi che li aiutano a crescere. Comunque non penso che questi ruoli vadano "pesati" con particolare connotazione, finché non diventano il genitore assente, e l'altro cui ricade tutto addosso. Avere a che fare con un genitore pieno di frustrazione però è molto peggio che avere a che fare con un genitore fisicamente  "stanco". Che poi frustrazione e stanchezza vanno a braccetto.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Da figli giudicare il rapporto di coppia dei genitori individuando dei nessi di causalità così netti da attribuire delle responsabilità non lo trovo producente.
> Io sono stato tradito ma in famiglia sono sereno.
> La componente caratteriale è importante quanto e forse più di quella derivante dalla situazione.
> ...


Fatto pace da molto tempo, sono serena, hanno dato quello che hanno saputo dare in quelle condizioni. Nessun rimprovero da parte mia, ma se ci penso questo è il risultato.
Mia madre ancora oggi mi dice” sono rimasta con lui perché c’eravate voi” oppure “ io non ho fatto come tuo padre andando in giro a divertirmi “. Mi fa tanta pena. Vorrei dirle che avrei preferito mille volte che facesse il contrario: di lasciarlo o di vivere la sua vita fuori. Avrei dato non so quanto per vederla qualche volta serena ed in pace con se stessa.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, la questione è decisamente molto più semplice (sempre sia lodato il rasoio di Occam).
> *Se ti conosco da un pezzo anche se non sei propriamente un mio amico, se mi incontri per strada e in costanza di tradimento mi offri pure un caffè, se porti tuo figlio al calcetto dove la mia compagna porta il nostro pur di vederla, se quando ti chiedo garbatamente 'spiegazioni' mi rispondi tra l'arrogante e l'infastidito il MINIMO ch'io possa fare é sputtanarti con tua moglie.*
> Non c'è nessun giudizio morale da parte mia, ci mancherebbe.
> Solo un semplice atto rivolto a farti capire che non devi venire a cagare il cazzo dalle mie parti.
> Ci sta tutto, è una banale eventualità da considerare nel pacchetto 'tradimento'.


Degli stronzi è difficile avere considerazione, in effetti.
Un caffè?
Che coglione.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *La colpa è di chi tradisce*, non di quello/quella con cui tradisce. Se non era lui, era un’altro/altra.
> Ma capisco il tuo sfogo. Comunque lo sai bene che se tua compagna ha tradito lo ha fatto con lui , ma poteva essere qualunque altro al suo posto. Conta la predisposizione di tua compagna a tradire.


Vero, ma l'amante deve starsene fuori per non essere coinvolto.
Che fai offri pure... il caffè?
Dai...


----------



## patroclo (24 Gennaio 2019)

....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La colpa è di chi tradisce, non di quello/quella con cui tradisce. Se non era lui, era un’altro/altra.
> Ma capisco il tuo sfogo. Comunque lo sai bene che se tua compagna ha tradito lo ha fatto con lui , ma poteva essere qualunque altro al suo posto. Conta la predisposizione di tua compagna a tradire.


Su questo non ci piove ma non spiega nulla circa l'eventualità (non l'obbligatorietà) di una qualsiasi 'ritorsione'.
Altrimenti perché nascondersi, perché negare anche l'evidenza ?
Perché i traditori (me compreso) si nascondono ?
Forse per preservare almeno una parvenza di formale rispetto o molto più prosaicamente per salvarsi il sedere se e quando scoperti ?


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


Capita anche al contrario.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


Dai mariti.. e dagli amanti

Dai maschi.. 

Se fosse venuto fuori con una donna qualsiasi con le quali mi sono relazionato, che di mia iniziativa mi fossi permesso di andare a interfacciarmi con SUO marito a qualsiasi titolo e in qualsiasi forma, due labbrate nel muso e una parte di merda non me la avrebbe tolta nessuno...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Degli stronzi è difficile avere considerazione, in effetti.
> Un caffè?
> Che coglione.


L'ho raccontato qui più volte.
A posteriori mi fu spiegato - dalla mia compagna - che quel caffè nascondeva il desiderio di confessarmi tutto, quando ancora non avevo scoperto tutto ma avevo un forte sentore che qualcosa non quadrasse (non confessarmi tutto per 'correttezza' ma confessare per costringermi a scomparire).
Ovviamente non ho mai creduto a quella versione.
P.S. : l'ho rivisto stamattina, come ogni tanto mi càpita di fare.
Non provo più nessun particolare sentimento nei suoi confronti.
Forse perché di tempo ne é passato, forse perché in qualche modo mi sono vendicato.
Ma se anche l'1 % della mia attuale serenità dovesse dipendere da quella vendetta, beh, un motivo in più per dirmi che ho fatto benissimo.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fatto pace da molto tempo, sono serena, hanno dato quello che hanno saputo dare in quelle condizioni. Nessun rimprovero da parte mia, ma se ci penso questo è il risultato.
> *Mia madre ancora oggi mi dice” sono rimasta con lui perché c’eravate voi” oppure “ io non ho fatto come tuo padre andando in giro a divertirmi “*. Mi fa tanta pena. Vorrei dirle che avrei preferito mille volte che facesse il contrario: di lasciarlo o di vivere la sua vita fuori. Avrei dato non so quanto per vederla qualche volta serena ed in pace con se stessa.


Non lo direi mai a mia figlia. E' un peso enorme che le caricherei addosso e comprendo la tua reazione.
Anche perché, te lo dico, nessuno rimane veramente solo per i figli.
Si rimane per sé, perché si considera il rapporto con i figli una parte importante della propria vita e non si ha la capacità di fare scelte diverse.
Tua madre ha probabilmente trovato la sua zona "comoda" in quella situazione.
Ce l'ha su con sé stessa, più che altro, per non aver saputo vivere diversamente.
E' difficile da ammettere, però.
Tu non hai alcuna responsabilità. Lei ha vissuto la vita che poteva vivere, non è colpa di nessuno e quasi sicuramente neppure di lei..
Ognuno di noi ha dei limiti, ma non tutti li accettano.


----------



## patroclo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capita anche al contrario.


senza dubbio, però nella discussione tutti gli esempi che avete tirato fuori erano unidirezionali


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ho raccontato qui più volte.
> A posteriori mi fu spiegato - dalla mia compagna - che quel caffè nascondeva il desiderio di confessarmi tutto, quando ancora non avevo scoperto tutto ma avevo un forte sentore che qualcosa non quadrasse.
> Ovviamente non ho mai creduto a quella versione.
> P.S. : l'ho rivisto stamattina, come ogni tanto mi càpita di fare.
> ...


E che cosa voleva confessarti ?!?!
Se deve esserci una confessione deve arrivare dal coniuge/compagno. Non dall’amante. 
Mica ti ha invitato al café per chiederti la sua mano ?
Secondo me voleva testare il terreno, sapere se hai qualche sospetto.
Ovviamente meschino.


----------



## Rosarose (24 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


È mancanza di coraggio. Preferiscono stare in una situazione di merda..criticare sfogare la propria frustrazione a destra e a manca ma in un contesto che conoscono, piuttosto che affrontare il nuovo. 
E sono davvero tante le donne che scelgono di andare avanti nonostante tutto. E i figli sono solo una scusa, i figli poi crescono prendono la loro strada e guarda caso loro restano ancora lì, ad incrementare un rapporto fatto solo di recriminazioni mancanza di affetto di stima ecc ecc...rapporti malati

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da queste riflessioni e vi chiedo come è dal punto di vista del figlio che vive il tradimento dei genitori.
> Come viene percepito ?
> Il tradito sempre furibondo contro il mondo, pieno di sentimenti negativi a rimuginare sempre sul tradimento subito ed a scoppiare ogni volta che capita l’occasione, mentre il traditore va e viene fischiettando, felice della sua nuova fiamma, allegro e più disponibile in quei pochi istanti che ritaglia per i figli ( perché chi di più , chi di meno sottrae del tempo alla famiglia). Quale di queste 2 figure sono più rassicuranti per il figlio ?
> Io per anni ho percepito erroneamente questa situazione: lui era quello buono, generalmente ben disposto ( quando c’era, non facevo caso che non si interessava mai se avevo bisogno di scarpe o dei libri). Lei era quella sempre nervosa, arrabbiata e che spesso sfogava la sua rabbia contro di noi: i figli.
> ...


questa cosa di rovesciare sui figli non la comprendo.
Non riesco a farla mia in nessun modo.
Se resto nel matrimonio per preconcetto, almeno mi stacco dal legame coniugale e coltivo a parte una famiglia con un centro spostato.
Alla fine si è fatta del male lei, ha fatto del male a voi.
A tua volta rendere responsabile tuo padre di aver privato tua madre della serenità , è giustificare l'assenza di tua madre imputandola a tuo padre.
Tua madre ha scelto di non voler vederti crescere, c'era solo la sua infelicità e non si è mai preoccupata veramente di te.
Lavare , stirare, cucinare, è un fare da camerire, che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amare e prendersi cura delle persone a cui si vuol bene.


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


  Caratteristica socio-strutturale.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E che cosa voleva confessarti ?!?!
> Se deve esserci una confessione deve arrivare dal coniuge/compagno. Non dall’amante.
> Mica ti ha invitato al café per chiederti la sua mano ?
> Secondo me voleva testare il terreno, sapere se hai qualche sospetto.
> Ovviamente meschino.


La versione 'ufficiale' () era quella secondo la quale questa eventuale, improbabilissima confessione avrebbe dovuto avere come obiettivo il mettermi davanti al 'fatto compiuto' e farmi fuori.
Che sarebbe stato di un meschino inarrivabile.
Secondo me invece era semplicemente successo che m'aveva incontrato e - conoscendomi da tempo nonché conscio del fatto che io sapevo che tra i due c'era quantomeno una frequentazione in ambito lavorativo (erano entrambi avvocati e si incontravano in Tribunale) - gli era venuto spontaneo offrirmelo...ma non posso neanche lontanamente pensare che avrebbe davvero vuotato il sacco con l'obiettivo di farmi fuori, anche perché quando - poco tempo dopo - lo chiamai per chiedergli di incontrarlo e offrirmi una serie di 'spiegazioni', l'atteggiamento fu tutto fuorché 'collaborativo'..


----------



## Rosarose (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La versione 'ufficiale' ([emoji16]) era quella secondo la quale questa eventuale, improbabilissima confessione avrebbe dovuto avere come obiettivo il mettermi davanti al 'fatto compiuto' e farmi fuori.
> Che sarebbe stato di un meschino inarrivabile.
> Secondo me invece era semplicemente successo che m'aveva incontrato e - conoscendomi da tempo nonché conscio del fatto che io sapevo che tra i due c'era quantomeno una frequentazione in ambito lavorativo (erano entrambi avvocati e si incontravano in Tribunale) - gli era venuto spontaneo offrirmelo...ma non posso neanche lontanamente pensare che avrebbe davvero vuotato il sacco con l'obiettivo di farmi fuori, anche perché quando - poco tempo dopo - lo chiamai per chiedergli di incontrarlo e offrirmi una serie di 'spiegazioni', l'atteggiamento fu tutto fuorché 'collaborativo'..[emoji6]


Ma non ho capito se poi hai rivelato tutto alla sua compagna ed è per questo che dici di esserti vendicato!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La versione 'ufficiale' () era quella secondo la quale questa eventuale, improbabilissima confessione avrebbe dovuto avere come obiettivo il mettermi davanti al 'fatto compiuto' e farmi fuori.
> Che sarebbe stato di un meschino inarrivabile.
> Secondo me invece era semplicemente successo che m'aveva incontrato e - conoscendomi da tempo nonché conscio del fatto che io sapevo che tra i due c'era quantomeno una frequentazione in ambito lavorativo (erano entrambi avvocati e si incontravano in Tribunale) - gli era venuto spontaneo offrirmelo...ma non posso neanche lontanamente pensare che avrebbe davvero vuotato il sacco con l'obiettivo di farmi fuori, anche perché quando - poco tempo dopo - lo chiamai per chiedergli di incontrarlo e offrirmi una serie di 'spiegazioni', l'atteggiamento fu tutto fuorché 'collaborativo'..


Volevo solo vedere come ti rapportavi con lui.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa cosa di rovesciare sui figli non la comprendo.
> Non riesco a farla mia in nessun modo.
> Se resto nel matrimonio per preconcetto, almeno mi stacco dal legame coniugale e coltivo a parte una famiglia con un centro spostato.
> Alla fine si è fatta del male lei, ha fatto del male a voi.
> ...


Non voglio spostare la responsabilità da uno verso l’altro; è la mia percezione dei fatti.
All’epoca se dicevo a mia madre che ho preso un ottimo voto a scuola, credo che non sentiva neanche, talmente era presa dei suoi problemi. Se prendevo un voto medio si sfogava contro di me ( adesso lo so che non era il voto non ottimo come desiderava lei, lei mi voleva perfetta) , ma era un motivo per sfogare la sua infelicità).
Se dicevo a mio padre che ho preso un ottimo voto, lui sorrideva ma ho il forte sospetto che pensava al prossimo incontro con l’amante, tanto a casa le cose funzionano. Era cieco invece alla mia tristezza, ai miei momenti di solitudine affettiva. 
Sono le mie considerazioni pensando al passato; non voglio attribuire colpe a nessuno. Ho avuto l’immensa fortuna di nascere nonostante le incomprensioni fossero presenti prima della mia nascita. È questo che conta.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, la questione è decisamente molto più semplice (sempre sia lodato il rasoio di Occam).
> Se ti conosco da un pezzo anche se non sei propriamente un mio amico, se mi incontri per strada e in costanza di tradimento mi offri pure un caffè, se porti tuo figlio al calcetto dove la mia compagna porta il nostro pur di vederla, se quando ti chiedo garbatamente 'spiegazioni' mi rispondi tra l'arrogante e l'infastidito il MINIMO ch'io possa fare é sputtanarti con tua moglie.
> Non c'è nessun giudizio morale da parte mia, ci mancherebbe.
> Solo un semplice atto rivolto a farti capire che non devi venire a cagare il cazzo dalle mie parti.
> Ci sta tutto, è una banale eventualità da considerare nel pacchetto 'tradimento'.


Sei favoloso. :singleeye::sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Qui però viene fuori un punto un po’ diverso . Il padre se ne torna a casa beato e col buon umore ...lei invece è frustrata a causa di lui.
> I figli, non sapendo, vedono lui positivo e lei incazzosa.... e se la prendono con lei.
> Capita anche con dinamiche diverse dal tradimento... quando lui e’ un cazzone  allegro e amicone  e lei (vale al maschile e al femminile uguale ...ma credo sia più tipico maschile) deve farsi in quattro per portare disciplina...e i figli si schierano con quello simpatico .... senza capire che quello antipatico lo e’ come conseguenza dell’inettitudine dell’altro..., della serie.....oltre al danno la beffa.


Verissimo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fatto pace da molto tempo, sono serena, hanno dato quello che hanno saputo dare in quelle condizioni. Nessun rimprovero da parte mia, ma se ci penso questo è il risultato.
> Mia madre ancora oggi mi dice” sono rimasta con lui perché c’eravate voi” oppure “ io non ho fatto come tuo padre andando in giro a divertirmi “. Mi fa tanta pena. Vorrei dirle che avrei preferito mille volte che facesse il contrario: di lasciarlo o di vivere la sua vita fuori. Avrei dato non so quanto per vederla qualche volta serena ed in pace con se stessa.


Però mi sembra un po’ ingenuo (o forse inconsciamente autoassolvente) che ora da adulta e madre tu possa pensare una cosa del genere, come se in assenza (fisica o mentale) di un genitore quello presente potesse dare tutto quello che dà anche allontanandosi. Il tempo è quello che è, anche il tempo della mente, e o si è presenti nel tempo e nello spazio o non si è presenti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma a me tutte ste mogli che si fanno condizionare la vita dai mariti mica le capisco tanto, non capisco se è una questione di poca indipendenza, di spirito di sacrificio ma con necessità di rivalsa o cos'altro.


Io ho amiche che mi hanno detto “ma sei andata a Roma da sola? In autostrada? E al ristorante da sola?” Cosa vuoi che queste se la sentano di vivere sole?!


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non voglio spostare la responsabilità da uno verso l’altro; è la mia percezione dei fatti.
> All’epoca *se dicevo a mia madre che ho preso un ottimo voto a scuola, credo che non sentiva neanche, talmente era presa dei suoi problemi*. Se prendevo un voto medio si sfogava contro di me ( adesso lo so che non era il voto non ottimo come desiderava lei, lei mi voleva perfetta) , ma era un motivo per sfogare la sua infelicità).
> *Se dicevo a mio padre che ho preso un ottimo voto, lui sorrideva ma ho il forte sospetto che pensava al prossimo incontro con l’amante, tanto a casa le cose funzionano.* *Era cieco invece alla mia tristezza, ai miei momenti di solitudine affettiva. *
> Sono le mie considerazioni pensando al passato; non voglio attribuire colpe a nessuno. Ho avuto l’immensa fortuna di nascere nonostante le incomprensioni fossero presenti prima della mia nascita. È questo che conta.



Ma no, da uomo  escluderei che tuo padre pensasse sempre all'amante.
Certo, erano sordi tutti e due. Molto presi da loro stessi.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho amiche che mi hanno detto “ma sei andata a Roma da sola? In autostrada? E al ristorante da sola?” Cosa vuoi che queste sé la sentano di vivere sole?!


Ma... hanno lavorato?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La versione 'ufficiale' () era quella secondo la quale questa eventuale, improbabilissima confessione avrebbe dovuto avere come obiettivo il mettermi davanti al 'fatto compiuto' e farmi fuori.
> Che sarebbe stato di un meschino inarrivabile.
> Secondo me invece era semplicemente successo che m'aveva incontrato e - conoscendomi da tempo nonché conscio del fatto che io sapevo che tra i due c'era quantomeno una frequentazione in ambito lavorativo (erano entrambi avvocati e si incontravano in Tribunale) - gli era venuto spontaneo offrirmelo...ma non posso neanche lontanamente pensare che avrebbe davvero vuotato il sacco con l'obiettivo di farmi fuori, anche perché quando - poco tempo dopo - lo chiamai per chiedergli di incontrarlo e offrirmi una serie di 'spiegazioni', l'atteggiamento fu tutto fuorché 'collaborativo'..


Ha solo messo in atto quello che al momento gli sembrava il comportamento più normale per non suscitare sospetti.
Come tutti i traditori presumeva di non essere scoperto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non voglio spostare la responsabilità da uno verso l’altro; è la mia percezione dei fatti.
> All’epoca se dicevo a mia madre che ho preso un ottimo voto a scuola, credo che non sentiva neanche, talmente era presa dei suoi problemi. Se prendevo un voto medio si sfogava contro di me ( adesso lo so che non era il voto non ottimo come desiderava lei, lei mi voleva *perfetta*) , ma era un motivo per sfogare la sua infelicità).
> Se dicevo a mio padre che ho preso un ottimo voto, lui sorrideva ma ho il forte sospetto che pensava al prossimo incontro con l’amante, tanto a casa le cose funzionano. Era cieco invece alla mia tristezza, ai miei momenti di solitudine affettiva.
> Sono le mie considerazioni pensando al passato; non voglio attribuire colpe a nessuno. Ho avuto *l’immensa* *fortuna* di *nascere* nonostante le incomprensioni fossero presenti prima della mia nascita. È questo che conta.


Probabilmente attribuiva alla sua imperfezione il tradimento e se ne vergognava. Del resto qui è pieno di traditi che hanno vissuto il tradimento come una vergognosa umiliazione. E forse anche qualche traditore che vive il tradimento come una rivalsa per una percezione di impotenza.

Bellissimo il riconoscimento della fortuna di esserci :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma... hanno lavorato?


Sì. Ma un conto è andare a lavorare, un altro conto viaggiare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fatto pace da molto tempo, sono serena, hanno dato quello che hanno saputo dare in quelle condizioni. Nessun rimprovero da parte mia, ma se ci penso questo è il risultato.
> Mia madre ancora *oggi mi dice” sono rimasta con lui perché c’eravate voi” *oppure “ *io non ho fatto come tuo padre andando in giro a divertirmi “. *Mi fa tanta pena. Vorrei dirle che avrei preferito mille volte che facesse il contrario: di lasciarlo o di vivere la sua vita fuori. Avrei dato non so quanto per vederla qualche volta serena ed in pace con se stessa.


c'è ancora molto rancore in lei . Mi fa tristezza che dia la colpa a voi per essere rimasta con lui.
E ve lo rinfacci, in qualche modo.


----------



## Rosarose (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non voglio spostare la responsabilità da uno verso l’altro; è la mia percezione dei fatti.
> All’epoca se dicevo a mia madre che ho preso un ottimo voto a scuola, credo che non sentiva neanche, talmente era presa dei suoi problemi. Se prendevo un voto medio si sfogava contro di me ( adesso lo so che non era il voto non ottimo come desiderava lei, lei mi voleva perfetta) , ma era un motivo per sfogare la sua infelicità).
> Se dicevo a mio padre che ho preso un ottimo voto, lui sorrideva ma ho il forte sospetto che pensava al prossimo incontro con l’amante, tanto a casa le cose funzionano. Era cieco invece alla mia tristezza, ai miei momenti di solitudine affettiva.
> Sono le mie considerazioni pensando al passato; non voglio attribuire colpe a nessuno. Ho avuto l’immensa fortuna di nascere nonostante le incomprensioni fossero presenti prima della mia nascita. È questo che conta.


Nella vita di chiunque possono capitare delle situazioni che ti portano ad essere talmente preoccupato da non avere più la capacità di ascolto verso i figli. Questo per dire che non per forza un tradimento scatena queste dinamiche. Mi è successo durante la malattia di mio marito, e avvolte ( per fortuna molto più raramente) anche adesso.
Ecco perché se si vuole il loro bene bisogna lavorare per raggiungere un equilibrio fatto di positività. Non di rancori, di spirito di vendetta, di infelicità!
Mia figlia è felice quando mi vede allegra e sorridente e me lo dice spesso.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho amiche che mi hanno detto “ma sei andata a Roma da sola? In autostrada? E al ristorante da sola?” Cosa vuoi che queste se la sentano di vivere sole?!


Questo spiega molto bene perché tu ti ritenga qualcuno che quando si è beccata le corna si è messa a urlare alla lesa maestà :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Nella vita di chiunque possono capitare delle situazioni che ti portano ad essere talmente preoccupato da non avere più la capacità di ascolto verso i figli. Questo per dire che non per forza un tradimento scatena queste dinamiche. Mi è successo durante la malattia di mio marito, e a volte  ( per fortuna molto più raramente) anche adesso.
> Ecco perché se si vuole il loro bene bisogna lavorare per raggiungere un equilibrio fatto di positività. Non di rancori, di spirito di vendetta, di infelicità!
> Mia figlia è felice quando mi vede allegra e sorridente e me lo dice spesso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci sono disgrazie che capitano.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La versione 'ufficiale' () era quella secondo la quale questa eventuale, improbabilissima confessione avrebbe dovuto avere come obiettivo il mettermi davanti al 'fatto compiuto' e farmi fuori.
> Che sarebbe stato di un meschino inarrivabile.


Mi pare una versione "inquietante" per vari aspetti

Mi pare inquietante che al di là della paternità di questa (eventuale) ipotesi, la tua lei abbia "avallato" la "missione"

Come dire: "vai caro... Và.. e torna vincitore.." (si fa x dire)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi pare una versione "inquietante" per vari aspetti
> 
> Mi pare inquietante che al di là della paternità di questa (eventuale) ipotesi, la tua lei abbia "avallato" la "missione"
> 
> Come dire: "vai caro... Và.. e torna vincitore.." (si fa x dire)


Mi sembra insensato


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da queste riflessioni e vi chiedo come è dal punto di vista del figlio che vive il tradimento dei genitori.
> Come viene percepito ?
> Il tradito sempre furibondo contro il mondo, pieno di sentimenti negativi a rimuginare sempre sul tradimento subito ed a scoppiare ogni volta che capita l’occasione, mentre il traditore va e viene fischiettando, felice della sua nuova fiamma, allegro e più disponibile in quei pochi istanti che ritaglia per i figli ( perché chi di più , chi di meno sottrae del tempo alla famiglia). Quale di queste 2 figure sono più rassicuranti per il figlio ?
> Io per anni ho percepito erroneamente questa situazione: lui era quello buono, generalmente ben disposto ( quando c’era, non facevo caso che non si interessava mai se avevo bisogno di scarpe o dei libri). Lei era quella sempre nervosa, arrabbiata e che spesso sfogava la sua rabbia contro di noi: i figli.
> ...


Fra il penultimo tradimento scoperto ed il fatidico giorno del mio calcio nel sedere, ci sono stati tre mesi molto pesanti. Avevo chiesto lui delle spiegazioni, mai arrivate. Mi sono armata di pazienza, ho finto fosse tutto passato, volevo vedere dove poteva arrivare. Durante quei mesi, a tratti, vedere lui tranquillo, ridere e scherzare come se niente fosse, usare addirittura il cellulare con più serenità, mi dava ai nervi. Ero talmente incazzata che me la prendevo con mia figlia per qualsiasi cavolata, me ne rendo conto. La sera del giorno in cui ho scoperto l'ultimo tradimento, lui non è nemmeno entrato in casa, è rimasto a dormire in garage. Alle 23 mia figlia, preoccupatissima, mi ha dato dell'egoista, menefreghista perché invece di chiamarlo per sapere cosa fosse successo, me ne stavo spaparanzata sul divano a guardare un film.
Lei era sempre dalla sua parte, io ero quella "stronza". La cosa, in un certo senso, mi aveva sempre fatto piacere. Non avrei potuto desiderare un padre migliore per lei. 
Quando l'ho mandato via, lei ha saputo le vere ragioni e la sua stima è crollata di colpo. Non avrei voluto sapesse ma è stato inevitabile. 
Ha forse capito i miei scazzi, le mie giornate no, i miei rimproveri senza senso ed ha ritrovato una mamma, un po' rompi balle ma felice.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fra il penultimo tradimento scoperto ed il fatidico giorno del mio calcio nel sedere, ci sono stati tre mesi molto pesanti. Avevo chiesto lui delle spiegazioni, mai arrivate. Mi sono armata di pazienza, ho finto fosse tutto passato, volevo vedere dove poteva arrivare. Durante quei mesi, a tratti, vedere lui tranquillo, ridere e scherzare come se niente fosse, usare addirittura il cellulare con più serenità, mi dava ai nervi. Ero talmente incazzata che me la prendevo con mia figlia per qualsiasi cavolata, me ne rendo conto. La sera del giorno in cui ho scoperto l'ultimo tradimento, lui non è nemmeno entrato in casa, è rimasto a dormire in garage. Alle 23 mia figlia, preoccupatissima, mi ha dato dell'egoista, menefreghista perché invece di chiamarlo per sapere cosa fosse successo, me ne stavo spaparanzata sul divano a guardare un film.
> Lei era sempre dalla sua parte, io ero quella "stronza". La cosa, in un certo senso, mi aveva sempre fatto piacere. Non avrei potuto desiderare un padre migliore per lei.
> Quando l'ho mandato via, lei ha saputo le vere ragioni e la sua stima è crollata di colpo. Non avrei voluto sapesse ma è stato inevitabile.
> Ha forse capito i miei scazzi, le mie giornate no, i miei rimproveri senza senso ed ha ritrovato una mamma, un po' rompi balle ma felice.


Non ci si può neanche rimproverarmi di avere avuto una fase di disorientamento.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra insensato


L'alternativa è che intendesse agire in "solitaria" 

Andando dal marito ignaro (Jim)

Che la dice lunga, pensando alla moglie,, su chi si ha avuto la bella pensata di scegliere x confondercisi


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci si può neanche rimproverarmi di avere avuto una fase di disorientamento.


Disorientamento da parte mia o di lui?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fra il penultimo tradimento scoperto ed il fatidico giorno del mio calcio nel sedere, ci sono stati tre mesi molto pesanti. Avevo chiesto lui delle spiegazioni, mai arrivate. Mi sono armata di pazienza, ho finto fosse tutto passato, volevo vedere dove poteva arrivare. Durante quei mesi, a tratti, vedere lui tranquillo, ridere e scherzare come se niente fosse, usare addirittura il cellulare con più serenità, mi dava ai nervi. Ero talmente incazzata che me la prendevo con mia figlia per qualsiasi cavolata, me ne rendo conto. La sera del giorno in cui ho scoperto l'ultimo tradimento, lui non è nemmeno entrato in casa, è rimasto a dormire in garage. Alle 23 mia figlia, preoccupatissima, mi ha dato dell'egoista, menefreghista perché invece di chiamarlo per sapere cosa fosse successo, me ne stavo spaparanzata sul divano a guardare un film.
> Lei era sempre dalla sua parte, io ero quella "stronza". La cosa, in un certo senso, mi aveva sempre fatto piacere. Non avrei potuto desiderare un padre migliore per lei.
> Quando l'ho mandato via, lei ha saputo le vere ragioni e la sua stima è crollata di colpo. Non avrei voluto sapesse ma è stato inevitabile.
> Ha forse capito i miei scazzi, le mie giornate no, i miei rimproveri senza senso ed ha ritrovato una mamma, un po' rompi balle ma felice.


Della bestia che è in noi, ognuno sceglie il dafarsene

C'è chi sceglie di farla uscire quando (e nei contesti che) decide lui

C'è chi la tiene in gattabuia di default, e la chiama fuori solo quando lo decidono le iniziative degli altri (liberandola nei relativi contesti)


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Della bestia che è in noi, ognuno sceglie il dafarsene
> 
> C'è chi sceglie di farla uscire quando (e nei contesti che) decide lui
> 
> C'è chi la tiene in gattabuia di default, e la chiama fuori solo quando lo decidono le iniziative degli altri (liberandola nei relativi contesti)


Sicuramente. C'è il male ed il bene in ognuno di noi. Io se tiro fuori il male, lo ammetto, faccio davvero cagare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Disorientamento da parte mia o di lui?


Il disorientamento tuo.
Lui...lasciamo perdere :facepalm:


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il disorientamento tuo.
> Lui...lasciamo perdere :facepalm:


Sì, ha compreso, anzi, è la persona che mi ha sostenuta più di tutte.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quello che più avrà inciso nel rapporto e nel tempo in questo caso non sono solo i ripetuti tradimenti ma l'umiliazione subita davanti a tutti.
> Quando al tradimento si unisce la mancanza di rispetto anche formale, e non solo sostanziale, allora il risultato può essere anche questo...


Si, credo di sì


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, da tradito non ero incazzoso con mia figlia.
> Pensa che quando scoprii il messaggio che mi rivelava che mia moglie mi stava tradendo da un anno col tipo mentre io credevo di stare ricostruendo con lei, io dovevo uscire per andare a compare una bicicletta per mia figlia.
> Ho fatto finta di niente, anche se ero in una condizione di stordimento, siamo usciti io e lei e ho pensato solo che lei stesse bene e non si accorgesse di niente, come è infatti successo.
> Ho un pessimo ricordo legato a quella bici, ovviamente, ma lo tengo per me.
> ...


Dopo la scoperta non sei incazzoso...sei un morto vivente... parlo del prima .... parlo delle mancanze che tu attribuisci a vari elementi che non colleghi al tradimento , per esempio... 
assenze, evidente mancanza di supporto ... distanza... 
poi c’e chi si incazza e chi si deprime ... ma il senso credo sia chiaro ...


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta non sei incazzoso...sei un morto vivente... parlo del prima .... parlo delle mancanze che tu attribuisci a vari elementi che non colleghi al tradimento , per esempio...
> assenze, evidente mancanza di supporto ... distanza...
> poi c’e chi si incazza e chi si deprime ... ma il senso credo sia chiaro ...


No, mai. Neanche adesso mi incazzo.
Mi intristisce di più dormire poco - divento cupo - che mia moglie, in realtà.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito se poi hai rivelato tutto alla sua compagna ed è per questo che dici di esserti vendicato!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Esatto.
Quando scoprii la loro storia contattai la moglie e le raccontai quello che sapevo.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha solo messo in atto quello che al momento gli sembrava il comportamento più normale per non suscitare sospetti.
> Come tutti i traditori presumeva di non essere scoperto.


Beh, no.
O meglio, se ammettiamo che un comportamento del genere è perfettamente normale perchè funzionale alle sue esigenze del momento (e cioè non destare sospetti), bisognerebbe anche sottolinearne la notevole faccia tosta e ammettere anche la legittimità di quello che gli è stato successivamente reso.
Fa tutto parte del gioco, no ?
Del resto non è fesso, non è nato ieri, conosceva le regole, ha avuto, ha dato.
Pace.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi pare una versione "inquietante" per vari aspetti
> 
> Mi pare inquietante che al di là della paternità di questa (eventuale) ipotesi, la tua lei abbia "avallato" la "missione"
> 
> Come dire: "vai caro... Và.. e torna vincitore.." (si fa x dire)


No, non ho chiarito questo aspetto.
LUI - a dire di lei - aveva intenzione di incontrarmi e raccontarmi tutto.
Lei era assolutamente contraria.
Questa la versione di lei.
La mia versione è che lui non aveva NESSUNA REALE intenzione di venirmi a raccontare alcunchè, ma con questo modo di proporsi - e cioè di mostrarsi addirittura disposto a venire da me e raccontarmi come stavano le cose -non faceva che accrescere agli occhi di lei l'enorme interesse che lui nutriva per lei.
Insomma, un modo per mostrarsi incredibilmente innamorato...poi, sai com'è, tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei favoloso. :singleeye::sonar:


Anche tu.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, no.
> O meglio, se ammettiamo che un comportamento del genere è perfettamente normale perchè funzionale alle sue esigenze del momento (e cioè non destare sospetti), bisognerebbe anche sottolinearne la notevole faccia tosta e ammettere anche la legittimità di quello che gli è stato successivamente reso.
> Fa tutto parte del gioco, no ?
> Del resto non è fesso, non è nato ieri, conosceva le regole, ha avuto, ha dato.
> Pace.


Rischi del mestiere di traditore.
Diversa può essere l’opinione sulla tua rivelazione. Ma ne abbiamo parlato allo sfinimento.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Quando scoprii la loro storia contattai la moglie e le raccontai quello che sapevo.


Come ha reagito la moglie ?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ne abbiamo parlato allo sfinimento.


Eh, si...


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come ha reagito la moglie ?


Mi ringraziò più volte andando via, disse semplicemente "qualcosa l'avevo capita".
La conoscevo, non era una sconosciuta.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diversa può essere l’opinione sulla tua rivelazione.


Certo.
L'importante in questi casi é essere pronti a ogni possibile conseguenza, anche quella di trovare le valigie pronte sul pianerottolo.
E di andare senza fare troppe storie.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi ringraziò più volte andando via, disse semplicemente "qualcosa l'avevo capita".
> La conoscevo, non era una sconosciuta.


E poi in famiglia ? 
Si sono lasciati ?


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E poi in famiglia ?
> Si sono lasciati ?


Macchè.
Li vedo ogni tanto passeggiare mano nella mano..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non ho chiarito questo aspetto.
> LUI - a dire di lei - aveva intenzione di incontrarmi e raccontarmi tutto.
> Lei era assolutamente contraria.
> Questa la versione di lei.
> ...


Ho capito.. 

Se così fosse, penso sia un modo un po' patetico da parte di lui di "dimostrare" l'interesse per lei .. "usando" il consorte (ma anche un qualsiasi altro, poco cambierebbe)

Però a questo mondo c'è anche chi apprezza..  (ho capito che non era il caso di tua moglie)


----------



## Lara3 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Macchè.
> Li vedo ogni tanto passeggiare mano nella mano..


Da noi si vede da un km che siamo lontani anni luce.
Per esempio bel ristorantino col marito e con i figli, durante la cena quasi evita di guardarmi negli occhi, anche usando cellulare per giocare. Parlo di un ristorante in cui vale la pena godersi l’ambiente e cibo. Lui niente: occhi nel piatto o sul cellulare o parlare con i figli. Rare volte che mi guarda negli occhi durante la cena. Ok, va bene anche così... ma arrivati a casa risparmiami l’ennesimo tentativo di approccio.
Cena con l’amante: i suoi occhi cercano il mio sguardo ogni istante. Tanto che chi ci serve spesso lo capisce e si comporta di conseguenza per rendere il servizio più romantico.
Mano nella mano dopo un tradimento io non riesco.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi ringraziò più volte andando via, disse semplicemente "qualcosa l'avevo capita".
> La conoscevo, non era una sconosciuta.


Pur conoscendola non sono mai riuscito a diglielo...sento il peso di poter dare un dolore immenso a lei e le figlie. Lo so doveva pensarci qualcun altro non io...ma dopo la scoperta ho io la cloche. Dopo più di un anno alle volte la voglia di spifferare c è....tanta ma trattengo. Anche perche come gia detto vivendo in privincia se lei agisse sputanando tutto in giro renderebbe molto difficile anche la sopravvivenza della mia famiglia. Spesso mi domando a parti inverse se volessi che lei me lo dicesse. Non trovo risposta. Comunque tutto può succedere..tanto che una ti ringrazi per averle dato una risposta a qualcosa che gia annusava, tanto incazzarsi con te perche non avrebbe voluto sapere. Dirlo è un grosso rischio. Mi rode che tenendo dentro la cosa sto aiutando lo stronzo a salvare e non pagare giusto dazio. Sarebbe vendetta...giusta pure...ma non ce la faccio. So, da conoscenti, che dopo scoperta e interruzione brusca lui andato in crisi forte...dimagrito...depresso ecc ..come tra l altro io. Penso la moglie abbia intuito la crisi ma non focalizzato bene e chi. Ogni tanto lo incontro..ci guardiamo...e via...fossi in lui mi fermerei e direi grazie...per come non gli ho rovinato la vita.


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

M.gr ha detto:


> Buongiorno sono nuova...sono stata fidanzata per 7 anni con un ragazzo al quale non credevo però si sa da piccoli si fanno questi errori...il punto è che a causa di questo ragazzo (già durante il nostro rapporto lo vivevo con l’ansia e la continua mania di controllo di cell ecc) che poi ho scoperto che alla fine mi tradiva...ora nn credo più a nessuno ma in generale nella vita! Ora sono fidanzata da due anni cn un ragazzo, inizialmente andava tutto benissimo io nn vivevo più in ansia eccc...poi è badtata una bugia piccola (forse sapeva che avrei fatto qualche scenata in quanto sapeva di quanto fossi gelosa) ed io sono crollata L ho iniziato a pressare e a chiedere in continuazione se lui mi avesse tradita eccc... comunque mi lascia ma subito rifacciamo pace dicendomi che lo stavo stressando (molto stressato anche per il suo lavoro) comunque da quando siamo ritornati io non sono stata più io stavo vivendo una crisi interiore ho iniziato a controllare il suo telefono vivevo costantemente nell ansia ho iniziato a chiamarlo sempre con i tipici atteggiamenti di chi stava sempre sulla difensiva ( dv stai? Con chi stai? Videochiamata eccc) comunque il nostro rapporto cambia un po’ lui sempre arrabbiato è scocciato quando lo chiamavo... il punto è questo! Su fb e Instagram oltre ad un ciao scritto ad una  molto provocante che non abita neanche nelle nostre zone.... non ho trovato mai nulla non ha mai cercato il nome di nessuna ragazza.... tranne whatsapp che lui utilizza anche per lavoro....( fa un lavoro particolare a contatto con uomini e donne)! Ora volevo chiedere ma un uomo pressato anche se ama può tradire? Lui mi ha sempre detto che non mi ha mai tradita
> 
> 
> 
> * da notare che lui nn sapeva di essere spiato quindi avrebbe potuto chattare tranquillamente su fb e Instagram... la cosa che vorrei sapere se voi magari utilizzaste whatsapp per parlare blocchereste poi il contatto per evitare in seguito qualche mex indesiderato?



Dopo anni e anni spesi a trovare una risposta, posso dirti con assoluta certezza che una relazione extraconiugale nasce sempre dalla fine di un amore. A meno che non si tratti di una storiella di sesso che ha tute le attenuanti del caso.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il grassetto mi ha colpita. In particolare quello a cui ho cambiato la dimensione.
> Una cosa che so di non poter tollerare in un uomo...no, nel mio uomo, è il cagarsi sotto.
> ...




ciao Ipa.
Forse ho sbagliato termine.Il suo non era un cagarsi sotto ma il non essere più stato in grado di rimettere l’altra al suo posto.
Il comportamento di lei lo ha asfaltato perché ha faticato a riconoscerla.É stato come se avesse accarezzato per mesi  un agnellino devoto,convinto di esserne il pastore ed avere un ruolo autorevole nei suoi confronti ,per poi di colpo ritrovarsi un lupo mannaro assetato di vendetta,attaccato alla giugulare proprio mentre per lui era il momento peggiore,quello  della confessione.Unito alla situazione drammatica che c’era a casa e al suo carattere di base non aggressivo,è schiantato.É finito anche in ospedale con seri problemi di salute.Ha impiegato anni a riprendere in mano se stesso.E nel lasso di tempo in cui lui era a terra l’altra ha infierito più che ha potuto.Lei non ha smesso nemmeno quando lui ha minacciato di coinvolgere anche il marito,visto che lei ci teneva tanto a coinvolgere anche me.
É questo che intendo quando dico che gli schiaffoni li ha ricevuti dall’altra parte più che da me.
Credo che umanamente si aspettasse un minimo di empatia e non un voltafaccia di quel grado.
Il vederlo messo così male,mi ha impedito di alimentare il fuoco e sistemare l’altra a vita.E il tutto mi rode .
Mi rode la sua debolezza,mi rodono la sfacciataggine e le menzogne dell’altra e mi rode il fatto che ancora mi roda non aver sparato il missile che ho in canna.
Quindi mi rode ancora tutto tranne che il tradimento:-D


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pur conoscendola non sono mai riuscito a diglielo...sento il peso di poter dare un dolore immenso a lei e le figlie. Lo so doveva pensarci qualcun altro non io...ma dopo la scoperta ho io la cloche. Dopo più di un anno alle volte la voglia di spifferare c è....tanta ma trattengo. Anche perche come gia detto vivendo in privincia se lei agisse sputanando tutto in giro renderebbe molto difficile anche la sopravvivenza della mia famiglia. Spesso mi domando a parti inverse se volessi che lei me lo dicesse. Non trovo risposta. Comunque tutto può succedere..tanto che una ti ringrazi per averle dato una risposta a qualcosa che gia annusava, tanto incazzarsi con te perche non avrebbe voluto sapere. Dirlo è un grosso rischio. Mi rode che tenendo dentro la cosa sto aiutando lo stronzo a salvare e non pagare giusto dazio. Sarebbe vendetta...giusta pure...ma non ce la faccio. So, da conoscenti, che dopo scoperta e interruzione brusca lui andato in crisi forte...dimagrito...depresso ecc ..come tra l altro io. Penso la moglie abbia intuito la crisi ma non focalizzato bene e chi. Ogni tanto lo incontro..ci guardiamo...e via...fossi in lui mi fermerei e direi grazie...per come non gli ho rovinato la vita.


Metto tra parentesi il fatto che non riuscirò mai a capire questo rancore maschile per l’occupazione del territorio e la rottura del patto tra maschi che non si violano le proprie donne, perché mi fa orrore.
Ti rendi conto che ti brucia più la ferita narcisistica di esserti visto preferire un altro uomo e che questo ti fa mantenere un legame con lui?


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma occhio.. perche ti imbreschi ulteriormente in automatico anche il tuo già imbrescato rapporto
> 
> Quindi se proprio è un piacere irrinunciabile e dagli effetti duraturi e benefici, che vendetta sia
> 
> ...


Guarda che è esattamente questo che fin’ora a fatica mi ha fermata.Il cercare di pesare quanto sarebbe il beneficio e quanto il rimorso di fare troppo male.
Per quanto riguarda il mio rapporto,dalla mia vendetta non perderebbe e non acquisterebbe nulla .Piu volte mio marito mi ha esortata a fare ciò che mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio,l’altra emotivamente per lui è morta e se all’inizio il pensare di vedermi ritorcere contro di lei gli dispiaceva,dopo che ha saggiato il suo fiele,ha cambiato opinione e non gli interessano più le di lei sorti


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dopo anni e anni spesi a trovare una risposta, posso dirti con assoluta certezza che una relazione extraconiugale nasce sempre dalla fine di un amore. A meno che non si tratti di una storiella di sesso che ha tute le attenuanti del caso.


Però ti sei ribellato per anni al tentativo di fartelo vedere.
Potrebbe essere utile ad altri una tua riflessione in merito.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> ciao Ipa.
> Forse ho sbagliato termine.Il suo non era un cagarsi sotto ma il non essere più stato in grado di rimettere l’altra al suo posto.
> Il comportamento di lei lo ha asfaltato perché ha faticato a riconoscerla.É stato come se avesse accarezzato per mesi  un agnellino devoto,convinto di esserne il pastore ed avere un ruolo autorevole nei suoi confronti ,per poi di colpo ritrovarsi un lupo mannaro assetato di vendetta,attaccato alla giugulare proprio mentre per lui era il momento peggiore,quello  della confessione.Unito alla situazione drammatica che c’era a casa e al suo carattere di base non aggressivo,è schiantato.É finito anche in ospedale con seri problemi di salute.Ha impiegato anni a riprendere in mano se stesso.E nel lasso di tempo in cui lui era a terra l’altra ha infierito più che ha potuto.Lei non ha smesso nemmeno quando lui ha minacciato di coinvolgere anche il marito,visto che lei ci teneva tanto a coinvolgere anche me.
> É questo che intendo quando dico che gli schiaffoni li ha ricevuti dall’altra parte più che da me.
> ...


Adesso siete consapevoli che vi è andata bene di non essere stati ammazzati? :carneval:


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ti sei ribellato per anni al tentativo di fartelo vedere.
> Potrebbe essere utile ad altri una tua riflessione in merito.


E' vero, mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metto tra parentesi il fatto che non riuscirò mai a capire questo rancore maschile per l’occupazione del territorio e la rottura del patto tra maschi che non si violano le proprie donne, perché mi fa orrore.
> Ti rendi conto che ti brucia più la ferita narcisistica di esserti visto preferire un altro uomo e che questo ti fa mantenere un legame con lui?


Che patto tra uomini...mica è questo... certo c' è ANCHE una ferita  narcisistica e un invasione di territorio...ma questo anche per le donne...


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metto tra parentesi il fatto che non riuscirò mai a capire questo rancore *maschile* per l’occupazione del territorio e la rottura del patto tra *maschi* che non si violano le *proprie donn*e, perché mi fa orrore.
> Ti rendi conto che ti brucia più l*a ferita narcisistica *di esserti visto preferire un altro *uomo* e che questo ti fa mantenere un legame con lui?


Perché dovrebbe valere solo per l'uomo?
Non è un pregiudizio?
Ho visto donne parecchio vendicative nella mia vita abbastanza per pensare che sia solo una questione individuale, non di genere.
Non pensare a te e a quello che senti e pensi come a "tutte le donne".
Ricordo per esempio una litigata davanti a scuola tra una mamma e la rappresentante di classe perché questa aveva osato chiedere il numero di telefono per la chat della scuola al marito in sua assenza invece che a lei.
Ha pensato che ci provasse...
Il senso di possesso del partner è sentito sia dagli uomini che dalle donne.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' vero, mi sono ricreduto.


Perdona...ma non sei ancora con tua moglie?


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per quello che è successo. Ho la sensazione che non hai superato il trauma. Mi ricordi la signora che non ha dato la mano al marito traditore e moribondo e mi ricordi mia madre che vive tuttora arrabbiata per i tradimenti di mio padre. Sta provando di buttare fuori il dolore ma sta annegando dentro. Quando sono stata tradita anche io la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata quella di non finire come mia madre; ancora con mio padre ma perennemente in guerra. Per lei la separazione era più fattibile che per me, ma ha scelto di restare. Ormai non riesce a parlare più di 5 minuti senza parlare male di mio padre. Non è stato un buon marito, neanche un buon padre, ha tanti difetti. Ma non si può passare la vita a criticare. Non sapete quanto avrei desiderato vederla felice qualche volta almeno, serena...Avrei preferito mille volte che avesse avuto un amante anche lei in modo di tornare qualche volta a casa con un sorriso.
> Fai in modo di non avvelenarti la vita. Non dico di perdonare tuo marito, ma di vivere per te.


con questo tuo scritto mi rendo davvero conto che i discorsi aruota libera che si fanno qui,possono alterare la percezione ed ognuno proietta un po’ di se.
Sono riuscita a circoscrivere quel fatto in quel lasso di tempo,ho una coda di rancore che ancora mi segue .Ma è un rancore verso me stessa per essermi fatta scrupoli che non mi sarei dovuta fare .
Tutto il marcio che ne è scaturito,mi è servito per tirare fuori tutto ciò che di malavoglia avevo sopportato negli anni,in nome di quella socirìeta chiamata matrimonio con annessi progetti.
Non è stato negativo sai?
Ho ottenuto un cambiamento radicale di alcune dinamiche e una reale presa di coscienza dall’altro fronte su fatti che si sono rivelati come li denunciavo io da tempo ,ma inascoltata.Io sono dove voglio essere con la mia persona


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe valere solo per l'uomo?
> Non è un pregiudizio?
> Ho visto donne parecchio vendicative nella mia vita abbastanza per pensare che sia solo una questione individuale, non di genere.
> Non pensare a te e a quello che senti e pensi come a "tutte le donne".
> ...


Basta leggere il forum per veder che è bipartisan


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe valere solo per l'uomo?
> Non è un pregiudizio?
> Ho visto donne parecchio vendicative nella mia vita abbastanza per pensare che sia solo una questione individuale, non di genere.
> Non pensare a te e a quello che senti e pensi come a "tutte le donne".
> ...


Io non parlo di senso di possesso, ma del patto cameratesco tra uomini.
Infatti la quasi totalità degli uomini vuole o vorrebbe andare a parlarne a quattrocchi con l’amante della moglie. Un tradimento lo si risolverebbe istintivamente con una scazzottata.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pensa un po', Quindi mi stai dicendo che la tua vendetta nella vita reale ti ha lasciato talmente soddisfatta, gongolante & realizzata che sono n anni che vomiti merda in un posto virtuale dove tuo marito presumibilmente legge ma non scrive? Che poi è meglio che non scriva perché magari poi esce fuori che non è proprio come dici tu...
> Sai come si dice a Roma?
> 'A cazzaraaaaaaAAAAAA :rotfl: Ma che stai



dici che non scrive o che non abbia scritto?:rotfl:
Arci,lassa perde che nu ja fai a prendere i bandoli di tutte le matasse delle menti diaboliche .Qui ognuno mostra ciò che vuole ,il resto sta nascosto.


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perdona...ma non sei ancora con tua moglie?


Ho aperto un thread.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Che patto tra uomini...mica è questo... certo c' è ANCHE una ferita  narcisistica e un invasione di territorio...ma questo anche per le donne...


Hai focalizzato sulla premessa che aveva la funzione di sgombrare il campo.
Il focus era sul legame che mantieni con lui.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di senso di possesso, ma del patto cameratesco tra uomini.
> Infatti la quasi totalità degli uomini vuole o vorrebbe andare a parlarne a quattrocchi con l’amante della moglie. Un tradimento lo si risolverebbe istintivamente con una scazzottata.


Non è patto cameratesco, che tra rivali non può esistere. E' una contesa.
Io stesso ho telefonato all'amante per capire e fargli capire la situazione, ovvero che stava rompendo i coglioni.
Semplicemente cerchiamo soluzioni efficaci e veloci a problemi, senza elucubrare prima su cause e necessità.
Se una soluzione può essere quella di far paura al rivale, ben venga.
Se può essere una scazzottata, pure.
Se può essere altro, idem.
Abbiamo tutto da difendere: moglie, ma anche casa, figli, sicurezza economica.
Se la moglie ci lascia per un amante, siamo noi a perdere tutto questo.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo ricordo.
> Ma non mi pare più grave di quanto fosse insensato.
> Una cosa che è difficile capire da traditi è che le relazioni tra amanti sono comunque relazioni e che soddisfacevano dei bisogni. Sono bisogni che puoi considerare miseri e magari neppure soddisfatti da quella relazione, ma bisogni restano. Non è realistico aspettarsi che si svaniscano di botto al momento della scoperta.
> Da come racconti sembra che tu ancora abbia l’idea del tradimento come cosa fatta contro il tradito, invece che nonostante il tradito, come spiegano tutti qui.


Forse mi sono spiegata male .Figurati che ho anche insistito perché i due si incontrassero e si chiarissero le idee,proprio perché non credo proprio che un sentimento possa svanire come hanno fatto loro due .
Detto questo il mio rodimento è stato l’uso che è stato fatto da lei del mio perdono ,è non dell’uso del pisello di mio marito.Quello ha fatto rabbia i primi momenti,poi l’attenzione é stata distolta dal pararsi dalle sparate di lei e le prese per i fondelli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> con questo tuo scritto mi rendo davvero conto che i discorsi aruota libera che si fanno qui,possono alterare la percezione ed ognuno proietta un po’ di se.
> Sono riuscita a circoscrivere quel fatto in quel lasso di tempo,ho una coda di rancore che ancora mi segue .Ma è un rancore verso me stessa per essermi fatta scrupoli che non mi sarei dovuta fare .
> Tutto il marcio che ne è scaturito,mi è servito per tirare fuori tutto ciò che di malavoglia avevo sopportato negli anni,in nome di quella socirìeta chiamata matrimonio con annessi progetti.
> Non è stato negativo sai?
> Ho ottenuto un cambiamento radicale di alcune dinamiche e una reale presa di coscienza dall’altro fronte su fatti che si sono rivelati come li denunciavo io da tempo ,ma inascoltata.Io sono dove voglio essere con la mia persona


Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare o, forse, dove pensano di poter stare meglio o meno peggio.
Quello che si percepisce in te, ed è quello che porta a periodici attacchi di accanimento terapeutico, è una profonda delusione che non è stata per nulla riparata dall’avere ora la condivisione delle responsabilità che richiedevi prima.
Come se tu avessi chiesto per anni un vestito o un gioiello o una cucina o un’auto (usa l’immagine mentale più utile) e poi l’avessi avuto e adesso non ti sentissi soddisfatta e non capissi perché, ma solo perché quello che avresti voluto veramente forse era quello che anche lui ha cercato (e non trovato).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è patto cameratesco, che tra rivali non può esistere. E' una contesa.
> Io stesso ho telefonato all'amante per capire e fargli capire la situazione, ovvero che stava rompendo i coglioni.
> Semplicemente cerchiamo soluzioni efficaci e veloci a problemi, senza elucubrare prima su cause e necessità.
> Se una soluzione può essere quella di far paura al rivale, ben venga.
> ...


Appunto. È quello che dicevo. :facepalm::mexican:


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai focalizzato sulla premessa che aveva la funzione di sgombrare il campo.
> Il focus era sul legame che mantieni con lui.


Senza polemica...potevi parlaare del legame senza tirare in ballo patto tra uomini ecc.. be certo...spesso penso che lui è più vivo in me che in mia moglie. Se lo incontriamo io sono molto in difficoltà lei no...per lei è capitolo passato lo tengo in vita piu io che lei. Ma penso sia normale..specialmente se purtroppo lo conosci e non è un.entità senza forma.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. È quello che dicevo. :facepalm::mexican:


Non mi sembrava.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di senso di possesso, ma del patto cameratesco tra uomini.
> Infatti la quasi totalità degli uomini vuole o vorrebbe andare a parlarne a quattrocchi con l’amante della moglie. Un tradimento lo si risolverebbe istintivamente con una scazzottata.


Io per nulla violento...tutt'altro. Volevo capire e confrontare le versioni su tempi modalità ecc. Non ho neanche difeso il mio territorio...la scelta sul troncare doveva essere di mia moglie e senza pistola puntata.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senza polemica...potevi parlaare del legame senza tirare in ballo patto tra uomini ecc.. be certo...spesso penso che lui è più vivo in me che in mia moglie. *Se lo incontriamo io sono molto in difficoltà lei no*...per lei è capitolo passato lo tengo in vita piu io che lei. Ma penso sia normale..specialmente se purtroppo lo conosci e non è un.entità senza forma.


Per forza...
Tu lo associ a qualcosa che ti ha fatto molto  male.
Lei a qualcosa che è stato bello ma è finito.
Sono molto più forti le emozioni e i ricordi di ciò che ha provocato dolore che il contrario.
E' un meccanismo di allarme.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegata male .Figurati che ho anche insistito perché i due si incontrassero e si chiarissero le idee,proprio perché non credo proprio che un sentimento possa svanire come hanno fatto loro due .
> Detto questo il mio rodimento è stato l’uso che è stato fatto da lei del mio perdono ,è non dell’uso del pisello di mio marito.Quello ha fatto rabbia i primi momenti,poi l’attenzione é stata distolta dal pararsi dalle sparate di lei e le prese per i fondelli.


Ecco! La sindrome di Biancaneve: io sono brava, faccio tutto bene, pulisco anche la casetta dei nani, preparo la zuppa, non mi vendico del tentativo di ammazzarmi con il pettine e poi con i nastri è quella mi dà pure la mela avvelenata?!
Ma la delusione di non avere riconoscenza è tutta tua. E l’hai buttata tutta su di lei perché non l’hai avuta da lui e probabilmente nemmeno da altri.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per forza...
> Tu lo associ a qualcosa che ti ha fatto molto  male.
> Lei a qualcosa che è stato bello ma è finito.
> Sono molto più forti le emozioni e i ricordi di ciò che ha provocato dolore che il contrario.
> E' un meccanismo di allarme.


Lo so bene....rispondevo a brunetta. Cmq questo distinguo che fai per es mia moglie non riesce proprio...per lei il tempo trascorso e le sue dimostrazioni di amore sono più che sufficienti....ma la capisco...dal lato suo è cosi!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Senza polemica...potevi parlaare del legame senza tirare in ballo patto tra uomini ecc.. be certo...spesso penso che lui è più vivo in me che in mia moglie. Se lo incontriamo io sono molto in difficoltà lei no...per lei è capitolo passato lo tengo in vita piu io che lei. Ma penso sia normale..specialmente se purtroppo lo conosci e non è un.entità senza forma.


È normale all’interno  di una forma mentis maschile.
Non capisco questa ostinazione a negare una specificità che poi viene ribadita il post dopo.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È normale all’interno  di una forma mentis maschile.
> Non capisco questa ostinazione a negare una specificità che poi viene ribadita il post dopo.


Devo copiare ed incollare i.post di utenti donna dove si sentono nsrcistocamente ferite e sentono l invasione? Bo non ti seguo. Quello che provo, sento è quello che prova chi è stato tradito. Donna o uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per forza...
> Tu lo associ a qualcosa che ti ha fatto molto  male.
> Lei a qualcosa che è stato bello ma è finito.
> Sono molto più forti le emozioni e i ricordi di ciò che ha provocato dolore che il contrario.
> E' un meccanismo di allarme.





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo so bene....rispondevo a brunetta. Cmq questo distinguo che fai per es mia moglie non riesce proprio...per lei il tempo trascorso e le sue dimostrazioni di amore sono più che sufficienti....ma la capisco...dal lato suo è cosi!


Ma chi ha tradito è lei, lui è stato solo un mezzo. 
Leggete Mistral e vedete come è assurdo.
 [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] leggi loro e vedi come è assurdo.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ha tradito è lei, lui è stato solo un mezzo.
> Leggete Mistral e vedete come è assurdo.
> [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] leggi loro e vedi come è assurdo.


Io ho parlato con lui unicamente perché avendo perso la bussola dovevo delineare il contorno del problema. E l unica cosa è stato il confronto ...se mi avesse detto durava da piu tempo del confessato avrei chiuso. Mancavano le basi. Tu ci vedi cameratismo, territori, invasioni ecc. Dovevo capire chi era mia moglie e in quel momento, in cui si stava palesando diversa, volevo capire il quanto diversa. Sapere che ha confessato tutto senza sminuire per me è stato un punto a suo favore


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ha tradito è lei, *lui è stato solo un mezzo.*
> Leggete Mistral e vedete come è assurdo.
> @_mistral_ leggi loro e vedi come è assurdo.


A me dà fastidio anche passare nella strada che fiancheggia il motel.
So che è _solo un edificio_, ma provo ugualmente disagio, ancor di più se ho a fianco lei.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io ho parlato con lui unicamente perché avendo perso la bussola dovevo delineare il contorno del problema. E l unica cosa è stato il confronto ...se mi avesse detto durava da piu tempo del confessato avrei chiuso. Mancavano le basi. Tu ci vedi cameratismo, territori, invasioni ecc. Dovevo capire chi era mia moglie e in quel momento, in cui si stava palesando diversa, volevo capire il quanto diversa. Sapere che ha confessato tutto senza sminuire per me è stato un punto a suo favore


Molto chiaro.
Volevi avere conferme se ti mentiva, non avendo più fiducia in lei.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me dà fastidio anche passare nella strada che fiancheggia il motel.
> So che è _solo un edificio_, ma provo ugualmente disagio, ancor di più se ho a fianco lei.


Ci passo ogni due giorni. Idem. Alle volte fisso il portone pensando quante volte lo ha varcato sapendo cosa la attendeva....mi chiedo se pensava anche a me/noi. Se con lei cerco di vedere che effetto le fa. Sono certo che pensi al mio.imbarazzo...all'inizio cercava i miei occhi...ora evitiamo.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Molto chiaro.
> Volevi avere conferme se ti mentiva, non avendo più fiducia in lei.


Lui ha detto meno di lei. Per lei il tradimento è incominciato quando ha iniziato a provare qualcosa. Per lui da quando si è concretizzato. Ecco qui riconosco forse una differenza tra uomo e donna.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io ho parlato con lui unicamente perché avendo perso la bussola dovevo delineare il contorno del problema. E l unica cosa è stato il confronto ...se mi avesse detto durava da piu tempo del confessato avrei chiuso. Mancavano le basi. Tu ci vedi cameratismo, territori, invasioni ecc. Dovevo capire chi era mia moglie e in quel momento, in cui si stava palesando diversa, volevo capire il quanto diversa. Sapere che ha confessato tutto senza sminuire per me è stato un punto a suo favore


Per me devi rivolgerti a chi ti ha tradito e se ti accorgi che non ti fidi prenderne atto.
Cercare come testimone a discarico il complice mi pare insensato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ci passo ogni due giorni. Idem. Alle volte fisso il portone pensando quante volte lo ha varcato sapendo cosa la attendeva....mi chiedo se pensava anche a me/noi. Se con lei cerco di vedere che effetto le fa. Sono certo che pensi al mio.imbarazzo...all'inizio cercava i miei occhi...ora evitiamo.


Cosa vuoi che provasse? Euforia, eccitazione per vivere una situazione totalmente libera in cui si sentiva speciale, desiderabile e vincente.
La casa era casa.
Sei stato ragazzo? Pensavi alla mamma quando uscivi con qualcuna? No. Ovvio, mica era in discussione tua mamma e il suo ruolo e il bene che le volevi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lui ha detto meno di lei. Per lei il tradimento è incominciato quando ha iniziato a provare qualcosa. Per lui da quando si è concretizzato. Ecco qui riconosco forse una differenza tra uomo e donna.


Forse perché fantasie su altre donne le avete quotidianamente. Una donna molto molto meno.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me devi rivolgerti a chi ti ha tradito e se ti accorgi che non ti fidi prenderne atto.
> Cercare come testimone a discarico il complice mi pare insensato.


Certo che ti rivolgi a chi ti ha tradito...che però in quel momento ha ai tuoi occhi una valenza pari a zero. Purtoppo solo il complice può aiutarti. Succede anche negli interrogatori. Certo devi farlo prima che si mettano d accordo. Poi dopo in ricostruzione devi rapportarti solo con partner, capire, ritrovare fiducia. Ma per me è stata la parte più facile...proprio perché ha vuotato il sacco per intero e chiuso ogni canale.  Non reggeva più...da tempo voleva chiudere e confessare...ma temeva che la mollassi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo che ti rivolgi a chi ti ha tradito...che però in quel momento ha ai tuoi occhi una valenza pari a zero. Purtoppo solo il complice può aiutarti. Succede anche negli interrogatori. Certo devi farlo prima che si mettano d accordo. Poi dopo in ricostruzione devi rapportarti solo con partner, capire, ritrovare fiducia. Ma per me è stata la parte più facile...proprio perché ha vuotato il sacco per intero e chiuso ogni canale.  Non reggeva più...da tempo voleva chiudere e confessare...ma temeva che la mollassi


Io non mi sono sognata di farlo.
Neppure avrei creduto a una parola.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che provasse? Euforia, eccitazione per vivere una situazione totalmente libera in cui si sentiva speciale, desiderabile e vincente.
> La casa era casa.
> Sei stato ragazzo? Pensavi alla mamma quando uscivi con qualcuna? No. Ovvio, mica era in discussione tua mamma e il suo ruolo e il bene che le volevi.


Certo. Anche io provato lo stesso. Ma non ti nascondo che per quanto piacevole, eccitante, prima di andare ecc pensavo a mia moglie...poi trovavo ''forza'' e distacco per i tanti litigi stupidi che metteva su....sbagliato ma è cosi. Lei mi ha confessato che nei momenti in cui aveva sensi di colpa ...li placava anche pensando al mio tradimento..convinta tra l altro fosse stato meno platonico e piu fattivo. Ti anticipo..si..ho detto Anche. Ovvio che il motivo era perché era presa dalla cosa.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono sognata di farlo.
> Neppure avrei creduto a una parola.


Be se combacia con versione a casa e non si sono parlati..perché non credere.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me devi rivolgerti a chi ti ha tradito e se ti accorgi che non ti fidi prenderne atto.
> Cercare come testimone a discarico il complice mi pare insensato.


Ma chi si fida più dopo un tradimento?
Se vuoi ricostruire la fiducia hai bisogno di prove.
Non è così automatico.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché fantasie su altre donne le avete quotidianamente. Una donna molto molto meno.


Perché distinguiamo l'amicizia femminile dal rapporto di coppia sulla base dell'aver fatto sesso.
Prima sono tutte amiche, magari a cui si vuol bene o verso cui si prova stima o anche desiderio, perché no? Ci possono anche piacere, ma non cambia la sostanza.
Sì è sempre nella friendzone.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo. Anche io provato lo stesso. Ma non ti nascondo che per quanto piacevole, eccitante, prima di andare ecc pensavo a mia moglie...poi trovavo ''forza'' e distacco per i tanti litigi stupidi che metteva su....sbagliato ma è cosi. Lei mi ha confessato che nei momenti in cui aveva sensi di colpa ...li placava anche pensando al mio tradimento..convinta tra l altro fosse stato meno platonico e piu fattivo. Ti anticipo..si..ho detto Anche. Ovvio che il motivo era perché era presa dalla cosa.


Cosa intendi per tradimento platonico?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo. Anche io provato lo stesso. Ma non ti nascondo che per quanto piacevole, eccitante, prima di andare ecc pensavo a mia moglie...poi trovavo ''forza'' e distacco per i tanti litigi stupidi che metteva su....sbagliato ma è cosi. Lei mi ha confessato che nei momenti in cui aveva sensi di colpa ...li placava anche pensando al mio tradimento..convinta tra l altro fosse stato meno platonico e piu fattivo. Ti anticipo..si..ho detto Anche. Ovvio che il motivo era perché era presa dalla cosa.


Funziona così. Si cercano alibi al proprio piacere.
Ma in ogni campo privilegiamo il nostro piacere dal fare la fila in posta, all’essere insofferenti per il traffico al lamentarci per ogni piccolo intoppo al lavoro, perché mai non si dovrebbe farlo anche nelle relazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be se combacia con versione a casa e non si sono parlati..perché non credere.





danny ha detto:


> Ma chi si fida più dopo un tradimento?
> Se vuoi ricostruire la fiducia hai bisogno di prove.
> Non è così automatico.


Ma vado a fidarmi dell’amante? :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché distinguiamo l'amicizia femminile dal rapporto di coppia sulla base dell'aver fatto sesso.
> Prima sono tutte amiche, magari a cui si vuol bene o verso cui si prova stima o anche desiderio, perché no? Ci possono anche piacere, ma non cambia la sostanza.
> Sì è sempre nella friendzone.


Anche noi distinguiamo l’amicizia con un uomo.
Ma è un’altra cosa dal desiderio.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vado a fidarmi dell’amante? :facepalm:


Controlli incrociati.
Come il fisco.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vado a fidarmi dell’amante? :facepalm:


Ti fideresti di un rapinatore? No. Eppure dopo l arresto senti le due versioni, la sua e del compare, per capire e ricostruire. Pure in un omicidio. Bo ....


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Controlli incrociati.
> Come il fisco.


Appunto


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche noi distinguiamo l’amicizia con un uomo.
> Ma è un’altra cosa dal desiderio.


Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
Questo non è tradimento.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me devi rivolgerti a chi ti ha tradito e se ti accorgi che non ti fidi prenderne atto.
> Cercare come testimone a discarico il complice mi pare insensato.


Al momento per me avevo pinocchio davanti....per ricostruire fiducia ecc è dovuto passare tempo..parlare ecc. E anche il confronto incrociato all'inizio è servito. Se confessi un anno e l amante dice 5...ciao


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che provasse? Euforia, eccitazione per vivere una situazione totalmente libera in cui si sentiva speciale, desiderabile e vincente.
> La casa era casa.
> Sei stato ragazzo? Pensavi alla mamma quando uscivi con qualcuna? No. Ovvio, mica era in discussione tua mamma e il suo ruolo e il bene che le volevi.


Esempio del .... se uscivo per andare da un altra ''mamma'', in.un altra famiglia a cena e a dormirci..mi sarei posto un dubbio...mia moglie mica usciva per andare in palestra....oggi non ti seguo...


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per tradimento platonico?


Domanda che è venuta in mente anche a me.
Secondo la mia personalissima classificazione, io definirei  questi livelli (alleggeriamo un po' il discorso)

Livello zero) Friendzone totale: anche l'aura è schermata - prima di presentarsi e dire il suo nome la donna precisa che non avrà mai alcun tipo di attrazione per l'infelice astante
Livello 1) Platonico classico: il massimo del contatto fisico si ha quando lei passa la bottiglietta di Coca che non riesce ad aprire sfiorando la mano del suddetto maschio. Però lei gli scrive tanti messaggini dopo le 00,30
Livello 2) Platonico scientifico: tanti complimenti reciproci, qualche abbraccio, baci sulle guance che a volte sfiorano l'orecchio o le labbra, toccacciamenti casuali qua e là ma solo in zone abilmente lontane da quelle erogene
Livello 3) Platonico tecnico: bacio, casuali interferenze degli arti superiori con le zone erogene, e se si è d'estate al mare lui prende lei per buttarla in acqua  mettendo per sbaglio (!) una mano sulle chiappe e l'altra sulle tette, il tutto senza farla cadere
Livello 3) Platonico tecnico evoluto: come sopra ma facendola cadere
Livello 4) platonico PHD: baci, abbracci in auto e atti volontari di sfregamento nelle zone a maggior valenza erotica ma con i vestiti
Livello 4bis) platonico stage: come sopra ma senza vestiti di sopra
Livello 4ter) platonico specialità: come sopra ma senza pantaloni
Livello 4ultimate): come sopra ma in casa
Livello 5) platonico nuovo ordinamento: pompino in auto
Livello 6) extraplatonico: 69 in casa
Livello 7) sentimentale classic: petting spinto dopo cena pagata da lui
Livello 8) sentimentale evoluto: bacio, pompino, penetrazione, caffè, ammazzacaffè
Livello 9) erotico spinto: culo
Livello 10) erotico top: introduzione di varianti parafilache


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda che è venuta in mente anche a me.
> Secondo la mia personalissima classificazione, io definirei  questi livelli (alleggeriamo un po' il discorso)
> 
> Livello zero) Friendzone totale: anche l'aura è schermata - prima di presentarsi e dire il suo nome la donna precisa che non avrà mai alcun tipo di attrazione per l'infelice astante
> ...


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda che è venuta in mente anche a me.
> Secondo la mia personalissima classificazione, io definirei  questi livelli (alleggeriamo un po' il discorso)
> 
> Livello zero) Friendzone totale: anche l'aura è schermata - prima di presentarsi e dire il suo nome la donna precisa che non avrà mai alcun tipo di attrazione per l'infelice astante
> ...




Però il livello 5 non ci azzecca molto col platonico


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
> Questo non è tradimento.


Sono quelle soddisfazioni che, nei panni della controparte, la natura non mi ha conferito il piacere di apprezzare.

Se mia moglie mi facesse un discorso così, credo che più o meno le vomiterei in faccia..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il mio rapporto,dalla mia vendetta non perderebbe e non acquisterebbe nulla


Perderebbe eccome (parlo se fosse il mio, di rapporto, ovviamente)

Perderebbero individualmente i due NEL rapporto.

Anche se magari le ore successive fai pure la festina..

Il conto arriva dopo.. secondo me

Quando la festina è finita e si sbaracca


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono quelle soddisfazioni che, nei panni della controparte, la natura non mi ha conferito il piacere di apprezzare.
> 
> Se mia moglie mi facesse un discorso così, credo che più o meno le vomiterei in faccia..


Perché?


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
> Questo non è tradimento.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mia moglie mi facesse un discorso così, credo che più o meno le vomiterei in faccia..





Foglia ha detto:


> Perché?



Già, perché?
E' tradimento anche se a una donna come dice Skorpio piace un altro uomo e se resta fedele comunque?
Un limite per definire un tradimento ci deve pur essere, o no?
Io quel limite lo pongo nel sesso.
Il resto è talmente indefinito che ne deriverebbe una definizione troppo vaga.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già, perché?
> E' tradimento anche se a una donna come dice Skorpio piace un altro uomo e se resta fedele comunque?
> Un limite per definire un tradimento ci deve pur essere, o no?
> Io quel limite lo pongo nel sesso.
> Il resto è talmente indefinito che risulterebbe una definizione troppo vaga.


Poi non è che uno resta fedele PER l'altro.
Uno resta fedele perché se e' nella sua natura stare fedele può benissimo valutare che tradire non fa per lui. Mica non si tradisce per pietà dell'altro.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi non è che uno resta fedele PER l'altro.
> Uno resta fedele perché se e' nella sua natura stare fedele può benissimo valutare che tradire non fa per lui. Mica non si tradisce per pietà dell'altro.


Questo è assolutamente vero.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me dà fastidio anche passare nella strada che fiancheggia il motel.
> So che è _solo un edificio_, ma provo ugualmente disagio, ancor di più se ho a fianco lei.


A me provoca lo stesso disagio la stessa cosa


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché?





Foglia ha detto:


> Poi non è che uno resta fedele PER l'altro.
> .


Ti sei risposta..

Nella frase di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] così come esposta ho colto invece un "TI sono fedele" (non ti avessi tra i coglioni.. mannaggia la madosca me la mangerei con le mutande e tutto.. epperò c'hammafa'? .. che bella cosa sta fedeltà.."

Un po' come Vianello con la Mondaini, ecco.. (poi lui però crolla.. :carneval: )
[video=youtube;ThuMUVulJzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThuMUVulJzU[/video]


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è assolutamente vero.


Allo stesso modo non è che tutti abbiamo le stesse  "antenne" per cogliere l'occasione. Poi chiaro: se uno ti ha già tradito e dice che non lo ha fatto più  "perché è fedele", quello sa solo di estrema paraculaggine.
Ma se non hai motivo per dubitare della sincerità di chi hai davanti, perché non dovrebbe essere plausibile che possa incontrare persone che gli piacciono, senza per questo scegliere di dare corso all'attrazione?
A volte chi sta bene tradendo  (nel senso che sceglie di farlo) mi sembrano voler negare a tutti i costi che esistono anche quelli che evitano di dare un seguito alle occasioni, per quanto possano essere invitanti. Ma mica per santità, e' che semplicemente a mentire o a nascondere non stanno bene con loro stessi. Non è una roba così astrusa, non mi pare, almeno.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta..
> 
> Nella frase di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] così come esposta ho colto invece un "TI sono fedele" (non ti avessi tra i coglioni.. mannaggia la madosca me la mangerei con le mutande e tutto.. epperò c'hammafa'? .. che bella cosa sta fedeltà.."
> 
> ...


Ma perché? Io sono fedele di natura. E se sto con te ti sono fedele. Che c'è di vomitevole in questo?


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pur conoscendola non sono mai riuscito a diglielo...sento il peso di poter dare un dolore immenso a lei e le figlie. Lo so doveva pensarci qualcun altro non io...ma dopo la scoperta ho io la cloche. Dopo più di un anno alle volte la voglia di spifferare c è....tanta ma trattengo. Anche perche come gia detto vivendo in privincia se lei agisse sputanando tutto in giro renderebbe molto difficile anche la sopravvivenza della mia famiglia. Spesso mi domando a parti inverse se volessi che lei me lo dicesse. Non trovo risposta. Comunque tutto può succedere..tanto che una ti ringrazi per averle dato una risposta a qualcosa che gia annusava, tanto incazzarsi con te perche non avrebbe voluto sapere. Dirlo è un grosso rischio. Mi rode che tenendo dentro la cosa sto aiutando lo stronzo a salvare e non pagare giusto dazio. Sarebbe vendetta...giusta pure...ma non ce la faccio. So, da conoscenti, che dopo scoperta e interruzione brusca lui andato in crisi forte...dimagrito...depresso ecc ..come tra l altro io. Penso la moglie abbia intuito la crisi ma non focalizzato bene e chi. Ogni tanto lo incontro..ci guardiamo...e via...fossi in lui mi fermerei e direi grazie...per come non gli ho rovinato la vita.


Benvenuto nel club del potrei ma non vorrei.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare o, forse, dove pensano di poter stare meglio o meno peggio.
> Quello che si percepisce in te, ed è quello che porta a periodici attacchi di accanimento terapeutico, è una profonda delusione che non è stata per nulla riparata dall’avere ora la condivisione delle responsabilità che richiedevi prima.
> Come se tu avessi chiesto per anni un vestito o un gioiello o una cucina o un’auto (usa l’immagine mentale più utile) e poi l’avessi avuto e adesso non ti sentissi soddisfatta e non capissi perché, ma solo perché quello che avresti voluto veramente forse era quello che anche lui ha cercato (e non trovato).


No.
Non riesco ancora a godermi pienamente la trasformazione per via della causa che l’ha scatenata.
Come quando puoi sfondarti di gelato che tanto desideravi ma solo perché ti hanno tolto le tonsille senza anestesia.
E ti trovi a pensare che tutto sommato te lo meritavi e meritavi anche di avere le tonsille integre per gustarlo meglio.
Anzi,vedere che lui poteva essere così come è adesso e che lo è diventato grazie alle botte prese da un’altra,mi fa incazzare forse di più.Non correva non perché senza gambe ma per la frusta troppo debole.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> No.
> Non riesco ancora a godermi pienamente la trasformazione per via della causa che l’ha scatenata.
> Come quando puoi sfondarti di gelato che tanto desideravi ma solo perché ti hanno tolto le tonsille senza anestesia.
> E ti trovi a pensare che tutto sommato te lo meritavi e meritavi anche di avere le tonsille integre per gustarlo meglio.


Così diventa un premio di consolazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pur conoscendola non sono mai riuscito a diglielo...sento il peso di poter dare un dolore immenso a lei e le figlie. Lo so doveva pensarci qualcun altro non io...ma dopo la scoperta ho io la cloche. Dopo più di un anno alle volte la voglia di spifferare c è....tanta ma trattengo. Anche perche come gia detto vivendo in privincia se lei agisse sputanando tutto in giro renderebbe molto difficile anche la sopravvivenza della mia famiglia. Spesso mi domando a parti inverse se volessi che lei me lo dicesse. Non trovo risposta. Comunque tutto può succedere..tanto che una ti ringrazi per averle dato una risposta a qualcosa che gia annusava, tanto incazzarsi con te perche non avrebbe voluto sapere. Dirlo è un grosso rischio. Mi rode che tenendo dentro la cosa sto aiutando lo stronzo a salvare e non pagare giusto dazio. Sarebbe vendetta...giusta pure...ma non ce la faccio. So, da conoscenti, che dopo scoperta e interruzione brusca lui andato in crisi forte...dimagrito...depresso ecc ..come tra l altro io. Penso la moglie abbia intuito la crisi ma non focalizzato bene e chi. Ogni tanto lo incontro..ci guardiamo...e via...fossi in lui mi fermerei e direi grazie...per come non gli ho rovinato la vita.


O lo fai nell'immediato (io la chiamai due giorni dopo la scoperta) o non lo fai più. 
E tu non lo farai per le motivazioni che hai addotto. 
Sai anche che non ti dirà mai 'grazie' e sai anche che magari penserà di averla fatta franca, con un danno mimimo per sè.
Devi venire a patti.con questo contorno e starai sicuramente meglio.
Io non ce l'avrei mai fatta.
L'idea che a casa mia ci fosse un incendio e a casa sua regnasse la serenità non la potevo accettare.
Ma ognuno é fatto a modo suo.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Così diventa un premio di consolazione.


Dopo tutti i casi che si leggono qui di traditi e mazziati,tutto sommato mi ritengo molto privilegiata.Per lo meno ho visto compiere un enorme lavoro di ricostruzione e profondo rispetto.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Anzi,vedere che lui poteva essere così come è adesso e che lo è diventato grazie alle botte prese da un’altra,mi fa incazzare forse di più.Non correva non perché senza gambe ma per la frusta troppo debole.


Premetto che ho inteso correttamente che si tratta di botte in senso figurato.

Ma cazzo: Piuttosto che pensare a come usare la frusta con chi divide casa e progetto, preferirei mille volte non averci nulla da dividere. In franchezza eh. Che ho l'impressione che tu pensi di vivere con un povero demente a suon di bastone e di carota. Boh.
Tu non sei mica lì per educarlo. Non è un cane (a parte che non penserei a riempire di bastonate neppure il più indisciplinato degli animali).
Non è una bella vita, e sto parlando della tua.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Dopo tutti i casi che si leggono qui di traditi e mazziati,tutto sommato mi ritengo molto privilegiata.Per lo meno ho visto compiere un enorme lavoro di ricostruzione e profondo rispetto.


Si, ma ripeto. E' una persona che ha sbagliato. Non è un cane.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco! La sindrome di Biancaneve: io sono brava, faccio tutto bene, pulisco anche la casetta dei nani, preparo la zuppa, non mi vendico del tentativo di ammazzarmi con il pettine e poi con i nastri è quella mi dà pure la mela avvelenata?!
> Ma la delusione di non avere riconoscenza è tutta tua. E l’hai buttata tutta su di lei perché non l’hai avuta da lui e probabilmente nemmeno da altri.


Riconoscenza da lui Anche troppa.
Riconoscenza da lei manco morta la volevo.Volevo semplicemente che facesse ciò che aveva spergiurato .
”lasciami intatta la mia vita e io sparisco,ritienimi morta ,per me è stato solo un gioco che ha preso la mano”
Poi alle spalle pensando che io non sappia,agisci diversamente per crearmi ulteriore danno.
Dimentichiamo il tradimento.
Sei in macchina e ti arriva una botta da dietro.La persona che ti tampona scende e si mette a piangere in ginocchio ,ti prega di non fare denuncia ,che ha avuto un colpo di sonno a causa dell’insonnia ,ti dice che se a casa lo sanno è la fine,che l’assicurazione aumenterrebbe etc etc..la tua macchina ha un bel danno  mentre la sua ha solo un bollino.
Ti lasci impietosire dal pentimento che sembra sincero e rinunci ad una rivalsa.L’altra si prodiga in scuse e ringraziamenti e se ne va.
Poi scopri che è stata all’assicurazione per tentare di farti passare per quella che ha fatto retromarcia nel parcheggio e ha colpito la sua macchina.
Non scomoderei la riconoscenza ma solo il fatto che sei una grandissima stronza sleale e mi costringi a trattenermi dal fare danni.Se facciamo un patto mi aspetto che lo rispetti,se hai un briciolo di dignità,non c’entra la riconoscenza.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> O lo fai nell'immediato (io la chiamai due giorni dopo la scoperta) o non lo fai più.
> E tu non lo farai per le motivazioni che hai addotto.
> Sai anche che non ti dirà mai 'grazie' e sai anche che magari penserà di averla fatta franca, con un danno mimimo per sè.
> Devi venire a patti.con questo contorno e starai sicuramente meglio.
> ...


Mi fai ricordare che mentra a casa mia divampava l’incendio ,lei postava foto di famiglia amorevolmente riunita con maritino e suoceri  ad una festa ,con la caption:
“Family love” con tanto di cuore rosso.Non so se mio marito la vide quella foto mentre era al pronto soccorso.:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Riconoscenza da lui Anche troppa.
> Riconoscenza da lei manco morta la volevo.Volevo semplicemente che facesse ciò che aveva spergiurato .
> ”lasciami intatta la mia vita e io sparisco,ritienimi morta ,per me è stato solo un gioco che ha preso la mano”
> Poi alle spalle pensando che io non sappia,agisci diversamente per crearmi ulteriore danno.
> ...


Tuo marito dove sta in tutto questo? Ancora in ginocchio sui ceci? Perdona la franchezza. Ma è questo il punto. Pare davvero il poveretto imbelle che deve restare fermo e zitto (e pieno di gratitudine) e lasciare a te ogni decisione. Compresa quella di rimettere al posto la SUA amante. Non credi di essere rimasta con lui per te stessa? Guarda che nessuna persona, a meno che non abbia problemi seri di autostima, accetterebbe mai di fare il cagnolino a vita.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi fai ricordare che mentra a casa mia divampava l’incendio ,lei postava foto di famiglia amorevolmente riunita con maritino e suoceri  ad una festa ,con la caption:
> “Family love” con tanto di cuore rosso.Non so se mio marito la vide quella foto mentre era al pronto soccorso.:rotfl:


Lo hai mandato al pronto soccorso e ci ridi su?
Vabbè.
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che ho inteso correttamente che si tratta di botte in senso figurato.
> 
> Ma cazzo: Piuttosto che pensare a come usare la frusta con chi divide casa e progetto, preferirei mille volte non averci nulla da dividere. In franchezza eh. Che ho l'impressione che tu pensi di vivere con un povero demente a suon di bastone e di carota. Boh.
> Tu non sei mica lì per educarlo. Non è un cane (a parte che non penserei a riempire di bastonate neppure il più indisciplinato degli animali).
> Non è una bella vita, e sto parlando della tua.


La prova che non abbia passato la vita ad educarlo sta nel risultato fino al tradimento .
Visto che non presagiva nulla di buono,negli anni mi sono limitata ad avvertirlo prevedendo anche troppo chiaramente ciò che sarebbe successo (parlo di fatti a 360 gradi e non solo di coppia)e non a bastonarlo o a educarlo.
La bastonata che ha preso lo ha illuminato ,alleluja.
Poi Se tutti qui vivete con il principe azzurro infallibile e perfetto ,a cui non avete mai avuto nulla da recriminare  sono felicissima per voi,ma che in una coppia ci si educhi vicendevolmente per rendersi il più affini possibile,non credo sia così inusuale a meno che non torniamo a pensare che esista la perfetta metà della  mela che ci legge nel pensiero.
Anche io sono stata “educata” e sono andata incontro ai desideri ed alle esigenze dell’altro.Sono un cane?
Sembra così strano?
Sembra strano che da single un tizio giochi a calcetto con gli amici Tutte le sere ,che da sposato giochi tre sere e che se nascono due gemelli magari per qualche mese ci rinunci?
Se ci arriva da solo a capirlo ok,ma se non ci arriva e lo costringi significa che stai educando un cane ?
E se non lo hai costretto e te la sei smazzata mentre lui giocava a calcetto ,e il giorno che giocando si spezza una gamba in due  capisce l’importanza dell’avere un sostegno  mentre non ce la fa ,si rende conto di essere stato un egoista e se ne vergogna fino a stare male e cambia radicalmente ,cosa fai?Gli dici di andare a farsi fottere perché ormai è  tardi o magari provi a goderti una sorta di nuova vita?


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo hai mandato al pronto soccorso e ci ridi su?
> Vabbè.
> Passo e chiudo.


Stai delirando.
Al pronto soccorso ci è finito quando gli ho detto che tra noi era finita ed è svenuto sbattendo la testa sul pavimento ,incrinandosi una costola e relativo colpo di frusta con episodi di pavor che si è portato dietro per mesi.
Non ci rido proprio per nulla,rido per la poveretta che non ha nemmeno avuto un grano di sale in zucca per fermarsi un attimo a pensare che  cosa stesse passando il suo socio in affari e ci teneva a sbandierare quanto lei dormisse tra due guanciali.
Poi,se dire che che non intendevo restare con lui,mi attribuisce una colpa per il suo malore ,eccomi.Colpevole.


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tuo marito dove sta in tutto questo? Ancora in ginocchio sui ceci? Perdona la franchezza. Ma è questo il punto. Pare davvero il poveretto imbelle che deve restare fermo e zitto (e pieno di gratitudine) e lasciare a te ogni decisione. Compresa quella di rimettere al posto la SUA amante. Non credi di essere rimasta con lui per te stessa? Guarda che nessuna persona, a meno che non abbia problemi seri di autostima, accetterebbe mai di fare il cagnolino a vita.


Mio marito sta a casa sua,amato dai figli e da me.
Esce con gli amici quando gli va ,ha un lavoro che gli permette di andare e fare cosa vuole senza orari ,fa le cazzate che vuole.
Ha anche una moglie che ad un certo punto ha fatto una scenata perché si era stufata di avere accanto un uomo che voleva vivere inginocchiato sui ceci cospargendosi il capo di cenere  e di essere trattata come un vaso di vetro di Murano ,mi faceva schifo.
Scenata perché finché lui continuava ad avere quell’atteggiamanto mi sembrava sempre di vivere con il fantasma dell’altra accanto.
Quindi mi dispiace smontare il quadro saddo maso che ti eri fatta.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Stai delirando.
> Al pronto soccorso ci è finito quando gli ho detto che tra noi era finita ed è svenuto sbattendo la testa sul pavimento ,incrinandosi una costola e relativo colpo di frusta con episodi di pavor che si è portato dietro per mesi.
> Non ci rido proprio per nulla,rido per la poveretta che non ha nemmeno avuto un grano di sale in zucca per fermarsi un attimo a pensare che  cosa stesse passando il suo socio in affari e ci teneva a sbandierare quanto lei dormisse tra due guanciali.
> Poi,se dire che che non intendevo restare con lui,mi attribuisce una colpa per il suo malore ,eccomi.Colpevole.


Rileggiti. Ridevi al pensiero che avesse visto la foto nel momento in cui era al P.S.

E' roba tua. Meglio comunque se almeno non ce lo hai mandato tu.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> La prova che non abbia passato la vita ad educarlo sta nel risultato fino al tradimento .
> Visto che non presagiva nulla di buono,negli anni mi sono limitata ad avvertirlo prevedendo anche troppo chiaramente ciò che sarebbe successo (parlo di fatti a 360 gradi e non solo di coppia)e non a bastonarlo o a educarlo.
> La bastonata che ha preso lo ha illuminato ,alleluja.
> Poi Se tutti qui vivete con il principe azzurro infallibile e perfetto ,a cui non avete mai avuto nulla da recriminare  sono felicissima per voi,ma che in una coppia ci si educhi vicendevolmente per rendersi il più affini possibile,non credo sia così inusuale a meno che non torniamo a pensare che esista la perfetta metà della  mela che ci legge nel pensiero.
> ...


Dipende ovviamente da come passo la mia nuova vita.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché? Io sono fedele di natura. E se sto con te ti sono fedele. Che c'è di vomitevole in questo?


Copio e incollo
"Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche SOLO perché sei fedele." 

(Traduzione) "non le chiedo di scopare SOLO Perché ti sono fedele..

Questo a me (ricevente) farebbe vomitare

Però capisco anche chi ricevesse e facesse una festa dalla gioia..


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Copio e incollo
> "Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche SOLO perché sei fedele."
> 
> (Traduzione) "non le chiedo di scopare SOLO Perché ti sono fedele..
> ...


Ma va.
Nessuno lo fa per beneficenza...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
> Questo non è tradimento.


C’è differenza tra amici e possibili amanti con cui si flirta.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Al momento per me avevo pinocchio davanti....per ricostruire fiducia ecc è dovuto passare tempo..parlare ecc. E anche il confronto incrociato all'inizio è servito. Se confessi un anno e l amante dice 5...ciao


Io ho fatto confessare bluffando. Con l’amante si sarebbe messo d’accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Esempio del .... se uscivo per andare da un altra ''mamma'', in.un altra famiglia a cena e a dormirci..mi sarei posto un dubbio...mia moglie mica usciva per andare in palestra....oggi non ti seguo...


Ti ho spiegato come si sentiva e in quale ruolo ti collocava.
Se ti fermavi a dormire a casa di una non ti sentivi in difetto anche se cenavi con un’altra famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda che è venuta in mente anche a me.
> Secondo la mia personalissima classificazione, io definirei  questi livelli (alleggeriamo un po' il discorso)
> 
> Livello zero) Friendzone totale: anche l'aura è schermata - prima di presentarsi e dire il suo nome la donna precisa che non avrà mai alcun tipo di attrazione per l'infelice astante
> ...


:rotfl:
Fa ridere ma non c’entra.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va.
> Nessuno lo fa per beneficenza...


Nessuno, è vero

Ma se lo fai (ora siamo passati dalla fedeltà alla infedeltà) sospinto da frustrazioni della relazione ufficiale, è pericoloso.

Perché attribuirai a una relazione extraconiugale (anche breve, anche occasionale) una funzione che non può nei fatti svolgere.

La funzione che può svolgere è in teoria di dare equilibrio

Se ci vai viceversa sospinto da frustrazioni, l'equilibrio lo perdi definitivamente.

Quindi.. "non lo faccio SOLO Perché sono fedele" è una dichiarazione di squilibrio ad ogni effetto

Che a me mi destabilizzerebbe immediatamente (nei panni del ricevente)

Chi ha un rapporto di natura competitiva con i pari genere, vivrebbe questa come una "vittoria" e probabilmente sarebbe contento (ho vinto! Ho vinto! Mi è rimasta fedele!!) 

come già detto lo capisco


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Copio e incollo
> "Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche SOLO perché sei fedele."
> 
> (Traduzione) "non le chiedo di scopare SOLO Perché ti sono fedele..
> ...


ma il solo pensiero di scoparsi l'amica ,solo pensiero. Fa fedele?
Se uno ci pensa troppo prima o poi ci prova. Credo eehh!!


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta..
> 
> Nella frase di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] così come esposta ho colto invece un "TI sono fedele" (non ti avessi tra i coglioni.. mannaggia la madosca me la mangerei con le mutande e tutto.. epperò c'hammafa'? .. che bella cosa sta fedeltà.."
> 
> ...


Questo è quello che hai visto tu, e parla di te, non di me.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è quello che hai visto tu, e parla di te, non di me.


Parlavo delle cose che ho letto, non era personalizzato

Ognuno non può che parlare di sé..

 io so assolutsmente di averlo fatto (il parlare di me) , scrivendo che se mia moglie mi dicesse stasera che ha un amico che le tira tanto, ma non ci va SOLO per restarmi fedele, mi verrebbe da vomitare


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è differenza tra amici e possibili amanti con cui si flirta.


Dovrebbe!


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> O lo fai nell'immediato (io la chiamai due giorni dopo la scoperta) o non lo fai più.
> E tu non lo farai per le motivazioni che hai addotto.
> Sai anche che non ti dirà mai 'grazie' e sai anche che magari penserà di averla fatta franca, con un danno mimimo per sè.
> Devi venire a patti.con questo contorno e starai sicuramente meglio.
> ...


A casa sua mi disse la moglie sospettava....e anche dopo mesi dalla scoperta so da conoscenti che non tira una buona aria....ma lei non sa bene il perché e chi ecc. Ma certo prima o poi passerà...per loro più facile che per noi...però il loro ricostruire ha basi meno solide..io avrei paura che prima o poi viene fuori il casino. Non.a caso ha messo in atto varie scelte per evitare incontri.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Dopo tutti i casi che si leggono qui di traditi e mazziati,tutto sommato mi ritengo molto privilegiata.Per lo meno ho visto compiere un enorme lavoro di ricostruzione e profondo rispetto.


Anche io. Post scoperta non ha sbagliato un colpo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il solo pensiero di scoparsi l'amica ,solo pensiero. Fa fedele?
> Se uno ci pensa troppo prima o poi ci prova. Credo eehh!!


Non lo so.. sono confini convenzionali

Ognuno ha i suoi, e proprio come un confine vero, materiale, sembriamo accatastare meccanicamente al di qua o al di là di detto confine, relative sensazioni

Quindi se tu ci pensi e basta, e il mio confine convenzionale è tracciato al punto in cui gli allunghi la mano sull'uccello (ipotesi) io non provo probabilmente alcuna sensazione legata a infedeltà

Come il palmo della tua mano toccasse il suo uccello, il confine è superato, e io sembro essere "autorizzato" a far suonare "l'allarme tegame" 

Siamo macchine .. :mexican:


----------



## mistral (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rileggiti. Ridevi al pensiero che avesse visto la foto nel momento in cui era al P.S.
> 
> E' roba tua. Meglio comunque se almeno non ce lo hai mandato tu.


Io mi rileggo ma te cerca di contestualizzare .

OGGI rido  al pensiero rivedendo quella foto.
Ai tempi gli avrei spaccato la faccia e non avevo certo voglia di ridere .
In ogni caso,chi è causa del suo male ,pianga se stesso.In tempi non sospetti ,se lo avessi visto stare male anche fisicamente come stette in quel periodo,sarei impazzita .
Ma in quel momento pur standogli vicino il mio coinvolgimento emotivo verso le sue disgrazie era nullo,una sorta di indifferenza emotiva che è durata a lungo .Io dovevo pensare a stare in piedi e rendere l’atmosfera a casa serena e normale e cercare di riprendermi .Non potevo nemmeno permettermi di svenire o defilarmi dalle mie responsabilità ,in questo lui è stato un privilegiato.
Ho pagato dopo e a lungo


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo non è che tutti abbiamo le stesse  "antenne" per cogliere l'occasione. Poi chiaro: se uno ti ha già tradito e dice che non lo ha fatto più  "perché è fedele", quello sa solo di estrema paraculaggine.
> Ma se non hai motivo per dubitare della sincerità di chi hai davanti, perché non dovrebbe essere plausibile che possa incontrare persone che gli piacciono, senza per questo scegliere di dare corso all'attrazione?
> A volte chi sta bene tradendo  (nel senso che sceglie di farlo) mi sembrano voler negare a tutti i costi che esistono anche quelli che evitano di dare un seguito alle occasioni, per quanto possano essere invitanti. Ma mica per santità, e' che semplicemente a mentire o a nascondere non stanno bene con loro stessi. Non è una roba così astrusa, non mi pare, almeno.


 Quoto.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Copio e incollo
> "Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche SOLO perché sei fedele."
> 
> (Traduzione) "non le chiedo di scopare SOLO Perché ti sono fedele..
> ...


Credo che Foglia sia più vicina al mio modo di sentire di quanto lo sia tu.
Essere SOLO fedeli lo trovo già un grande pregio in una persona. Vuol dire assumersi delle responsabilità, aver compreso il proprio ruolo e starci bene dentro. 
Ma essere fedeli - essere, ovvero una condizione dell'io - non vuol dire non provare pulsioni.
Quelle ci sono, ci saranno sempre.
Significa stare comunque bene in una scelta condivisa con chi ci ama.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è differenza tra amici e possibili amanti con cui si flirta.


È una differenza che puoi cogliere anche dopo anni.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Fa ridere ma non c’entra.


Se fa ridere ha raggiunto il suo scopo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo non è che tutti abbiamo le stesse  "antenne" per cogliere l'occasione. Poi chiaro: se uno ti ha già tradito e dice che non lo ha fatto più  "perché è fedele", quello sa solo di estrema paraculaggine.
> Ma se non hai motivo per dubitare della sincerità di chi hai davanti, perché non dovrebbe essere plausibile che possa incontrare persone che gli piacciono, senza per questo scegliere di dare corso all'attrazione?
> A volte chi sta bene tradendo  (nel senso che sceglie di farlo) mi sembrano voler negare a tutti i costi che esistono anche quelli che evitano di dare un seguito alle occasioni, per quanto possano essere invitanti. Ma mica per santità, e' che semplicemente a mentire o a nascondere non stanno bene con loro stessi. Non è una roba così astrusa, non mi pare, almeno.


Concordo.
Non solo non è astruso. Mi sembra anche da persona consapevole delle possibili conseguenze delle sue azioni per sé e per gli altri.


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> ciao Ipa.
> Forse ho sbagliato termine.Il suo non era un cagarsi sotto ma *il non essere più stato in grado di rimettere l’altra al suo posto.*
> Il comportamento di lei lo ha asfaltato perché ha faticato a riconoscerla.É stato come se avesse accarezzato per mesi un agnellino devoto,convinto di esserne il pastore ed avere un ruolo autorevole nei suoi confronti ,per poi di colpo ritrovarsi un lupo mannaro assetato di vendetta,attaccato alla giugulare proprio mentre per lui era il momento peggiore,quello della confessione.Unito alla situazione drammatica che c’era a casa e al suo carattere di base non aggressivo,è schiantato.É finito anche in ospedale con seri problemi di salute.Ha impiegato anni a riprendere in mano se stesso._E nel lasso di tempo in cui lui era a terra l’altra ha infierito più che ha potuto.Lei non ha smesso nemmeno quando lui ha minacciato di coinvolgere anche il marito,visto che lei ci teneva tanto a coinvolgere anche me._
> É questo che intendo quando dico che gli schiaffoni li ha ricevuti dall’altra parte più che da me.
> ...


Continuo a provare a leggere con il mio sguardo 

Il nucleo del cagarsi sotto è esattamente quello che hai specificato nel primo grassetto "non essere in grado". 
Io sarei delusa esattamente da quello. Non essere in grado. 
E questo si collega al secondo grassetto. "vederlo messo così male, mi ha impedito..."

Sarei una serpe. In una situazione che descrivi. 

Lo sarei con me stessa prima ancora che con tutti. 
Dovrei perdonarmi alcuni istinti che amo in me - il senso di protezione da branco, la capacità di empatizzare a prescindere dalla simpatia, l'essere guardiana e care giver del benessere di quegli altri (pochissimi in verità e per questo ancora più preziosi e faticosi anche) che ritengo e ho scelto come "miei". Appartenenti alla mia cerchia più vicina alla mia essenza - e dovrei perdonarmi perchè rimanere fedele a quegli istinti che mi rendono umana e fedele e onorevole ai miei occhi, significherebbe pugnalare l'altra parte di me, che amo in egual modo, che è quella che non si tira indietro dal sangue, ma anzi, ne sa godere. 
E questa parte per me è affetto profondo, perchè è quella che mi ha tirato fuori da situazioni veramente di merda e pericolose. Che mi ha letteralmente salvato la vita. 
E la tradirei.

E poi con l'altro. Che mi mette di in condizione di tradirmi in ogni modo io mi possa voltare. 
Avrei veramente un paio di occhiali molto deformanti guardandolo, e la tenerezza, diventerebbe tagliente in me. Per me. Non penso che riuscirei a stare in equilibrio su una tenerezza di quel genere che se da un lato mi accarezza dall'altro mi taglia. 
Non penso che potrei dimenticare l'incapacità della gestione. Di rimettere a posto una situazione lasciandomene fuori. 

Non farmi casino nella vita per me è un requisito fondamentale. 
Sto da sola piuttosto. A costo di leccare dal pavimento le briciole. 
Ma lecco contando su di me e senza i carichi imposti da qualcuno che ha il dovere di proteggermi almeno tanto quanto io lo proteggo. 
Mi ricordo che in un certo periodo mi ripetevo che piuttosto che tornare indietro avrei strisciato sui gomiti. E ho strisciato in effetti per un po'. Ma in avanti. Indietro sapevo che mi avrebbe messa in una situazione in cui avrei nutrito in almeno una parte di me la rabbia...e non ne potevo più della rabbia. 

Forse perchè la mia vita è un casino da quando sono nata. 
E ho fatto una fatica del diavolo per darci dentro un filo di ordine. 
Fatica e dolore che sono Miei. E hanno un grande valore. 
Non tollero macchie su quella fatica e su quel dolore, e sul risultato a cui fatica e dolore hanno portato. 
Posso mediare su tante cose, ma se le azioni dell'altro mandano a gambe all'aria impoverendomi...divento veramente insensibile ad ogni cosa. 
Non mi interessa più se stai strisciando. 
So che stai soffrendo. Posso darti compartecipazione umana. 
Mi dispiace per te. 
Ma ho strisciato pure io. E sono viva. Se non sai strisciare e rialzarti, non fai per me. Per il semplice motivo che io lo so fare e desidero accanto qualcuno che sa fare altrettanto. 

Ti valuto semmai. Su come strisci. E su come ti rialzi. Ma ti rialzi da solo. 
Io guardo. E a distanza. 
Sono implacabile su questo. 
E più invecchio più mi convinco che quell'essere implacabile è fonte di serenità per me. 

In particolare se ti ritrovi a strisciare non perchè ti è capitato un casino, ma perchè hai fatto il figo, non hai ragionato, non sei stato lucido, se lo strisciare è il prodotto di azioni e decisioni non negoziate con me. 
Se vuoi fare da solo, benissimo, ma allora concludi anche da solo. 
Poi ne parliamo. 

E misuro la dignità e il valore dell'altro su questo. Sul saper confinare il casino. Sul non mettermi in pericolo. 

Tutto questo nutre la stima per me. 
Nutre la mia dignità.
La mia libertà. Il mio senso dell'onore. 
Il non elemosinare e andare a testa alta. 
E questo nutre la mia serenità. Pace in me. 

Il sottolineato è razionalizzazione. 
Ma la razionalizzazione è solo la crosta dell'emozione che gira sotto. 
Non casualmente ancora ti rode. Secondo me. 
Razionalizzare non basta. E' solo un palliativo. Alleggerisce. Ma non Cura. 

L'aggravante sarebbe il rosso. 
Se fai le cazzate e poi manco posso prenderti a schiaffoni e in più i MIEI schiaffoni te li fai dare pure da quella con cui me l'hai messa a culo...minchia. 
Fra l'altro mentre io ti proteggo. 
In una situazione in cui comunque doverti proteggere è una perversione. Letteralmente.

Questo mi renderebbe ulteriormente serpe. 
Sarebbe un affronto a tutto ciò che io vedo quando mi guardo nello specchio di me. 

Il corsivo è la cosa che ti fotte, secondo me. Perchè ti sei fatta fottere e lo sai. Sai che hai deciso di farti fottere. Hai giocato, e hai perso. E il gioco l'hai fatto basandoti sulla fiducia che avevi nella capacità del tuo uomo di valutare l'altra. Questo a me sembrerebbe il vero tradimento. Una valutazione talmente sbagliata da essere grottesca, ma in cui tu hai comunque riposto abbastanza fiducia da giocare. 

Però...minchia...sempre mio pensiero eh...
Se ti scopi il mio uomo, e poi vieni da me a giurarmi che non lo toccherai più probabilmente ti schiaccio. 
Prima di tutto perchè mi stai dicendo che il mio uomo è un coglione, perchè sei tu che decidi se scopartelo o meno. 
E non sta a te dirmelo. Ci penso io. Tu chiavatelo e non rompere i coglioni. Se sei in grado. 
Secondo perchè vieni da me tentando di propinarmi una alleanza fra donne in un contesto in cui l'uomo è un osso da scambiarsi. E a me questo tipo di donne fanno la nausea. E manco morta mi ci alleo. Sono vigliacche e viscide di default per me se hanno questo tipo di ragionamento in testa. E tendenzialmente la mettono a culo a seconda di come tira il vento e a secondo dell'osso che riescono a prendersi. E schiacciarle, come donna, è un piacere. Perchè sono la parte del femminile che a mio parere compartecipa a rendere tanto perversa, a volte, la comunicazione uomo donna. Oltre che aver elaborato il modello della sottomessa in un modo meschino e vigliacco in un mondo in cui come donne si ha la possibilità di essere ben altro che sottomesse sotto mentite spoglie. 

Accetterei un dialogo con una donna che vien da me come donna, a testa alta, che non ha timore di aver timore delle conseguenze delle sue azioni, compreso il fatto che io possa decidere di farle il culo a fette. 
Se osasse soltanto chiedere pietà....sarebbe chiedermi il peggio di me. Perchè serve essere nella condizione per chiedere pietà. E se non lo sai...non hai capito un cazzo. E per me sarebbe onorevole andare oltre. O distruggerti. A seconda. 

Ti credo che in tutto questo a rodere non sia il tradimento...in un contesto così, guardare il tradimento in sè, ossia la relazione con l'altra, è guardare il dito e non la luna. 

Però, se mi permetti, una soluzione hai da trovarla.
Perchè questo rodimento, se non ti ho letta troppo male, consuma soltanto te. 
E affonda le radici nel tuo essere profondo che è stato schiacciato. 
La protagonista di quello schiacciare però sei tu @_mistral_. 
E stai continuando a schiacciarti. 

SE vuoi farla a pezzi, fallo. 
Dubito che in questo quadro possa darti sollievo, ma forse può smuovere cose. 
Più ne scrivi, più mi convinco che il nucleo non sia lei, non sia tuo marito, ma sia il tuo essere profondo che si dibatte alla ricerca di una fedeltà che in qualche modo è macchiata. 
E io penso che quando è quella roba lì a dibattersi, le macchiette (=gli altri) siano solo palliativi. 
Fra l'altro fare a pezzi una come quella che hai descritto...non penso darebbe neanche piena soddisfazione. E' troppo facile per come la descrivi. Sarebbe un aperitivo...ma la cena poi? 

IO penso che scegliersi i nemici sia ancora più importante che scegliersi gli amici. 
E in comune, amici e nemici, debbano avere l'onore per essere considerati tali. L'onore e la capacità.

Io non mi sceglierei come nemico uno/una che posso schiacciare a occhi chiusi. 
Non per pietà.
Ma se devo combattere, io desidero un avversario degno. 
Un avversario indegno sminuisce me. Io combatto per il piacere di combattere. 
Anche se a volte quel piacere può essere una perversione.
Io sono anche questo però, e mi tradirei se non lo fossi.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che Foglia sia più vicina al mio modo di sentire di quanto lo sia tu.
> Essere SOLO fedeli lo trovo già un grande pregio in una persona. Vuol dire assumersi delle responsabilità, aver compreso il proprio ruolo e starci bene dentro.
> Ma essere fedeli - essere, ovvero una condizione dell'io - non vuol dire non provare pulsioni.
> Quelle ci sono, ci saranno sempre.
> Significa stare comunque bene in una scelta condivisa con chi ci ama.


Lo capisco, il pregio.. e potrei pure condividere che è un pregio

È che questo pregio sarebbe "usato" come confine per la nostra intimità

Che pare una cosa intima dirti: "la desidero tanto la tua amica, sai? Ma non farò nulla perché ti sono fedele" 

E invece a me pare il funerale dell'intimità

L'incapacità di chi desiderasse di andare OLTRE quel confine convenzionale ESTERNO a noi (ti resto fedele/non ti resto fedele) e non andare OLTRE quel desiderio INERNO/INTIMO (parlandone a fondo col partner oppure (ahimè) andando a fondo da solo, superandolo)

È un muro

Un funerale dell'intimità, immolata sul.concetto di FEDELTÀ

"Ti sono fedele, non andiamo oltre, fine dei discorsi, amen"

Ecco perché mi farebbe vomitare

Perché chi ho davanti mi dimostrerebbe che è incapace di andare OLTRE

Solo con se stesso

Oppure parlandone con me

Si "inchioderebbe" di fronte alla "fedeltà"  e mi presenterebbe pure la.cosa come un gran bel risultato di se e di noi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco, il pregio.. e potrei pure condividere che è un pregio
> 
> È che questo pregio sarebbe "usato" come confine per la nostra intimità
> 
> ...


 lo vedrei come un sacrifico dovuto.
Se desideri tanto la mia amica, siamo già fuori confine.
La fedeltà è solo una falsità


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo vedrei come un sacrifico dovuto.
> Se desideri tanto la mia amica, siamo già fuori confine.
> La fedeltà è solo una falsità


È una ulteriore prospettiva, questa, che coglierei immediatamente su di me, stavolta, e non guardando l'altra e la sua evidente incapacità di "andare oltre"

"Io sono un ostacolo, una "presenza inibente", e in ipotesi tu me lo arrivassi a dire, me lo ricorderesti pure ,mettendomelo davanti"

E mi puzza di "debito" (me lo scoperei a occhi chiusi, eh.. ? X questa volta ti va di culo.. che "per tua fortuna" sono fedele.. con tutti i budelli che ci sono in giro.. ma sono brava, io.. (Semenzara non fa sémenze))


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo vedrei come un sacrifico dovuto.
> Se desideri tanto la mia amica, siamo già fuori confine.
> La fedeltà è solo una falsità


Effettivamente....


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una ulteriore prospettiva, questa, che coglierei immediatamente su di me, stavolta, e non guardando l'altra e la sua evidente incapacità di "andare oltre"
> 
> "Io sono un ostacolo, una "presenza inibente", e in ipotesi tu me lo arrivassi a dire, me lo ricorderesti pure ,mettendomelo davanti"
> 
> E mi puzza di "debito" (me lo scoperei a occhi chiusi, eh.. ? X questa volta ti va di culo.. che "per tua fortuna" sono fedele.. con tutti i budelli che ci sono in giro.. ma sono brava, io.. (Semenzara non fa sémenze))


Ma perché estremizzi il concetto?
Già se ti dicessi  (o sottintendessi) che  "ti va di culo" travalicherei il confine.
Ma io ti dico che non tradisco perché tradire mi farebbe stare male.
Cosa non torna?
Che uno che non tradisce allora non deve avere pulsioni? O se gli piace qualcuno deve presentarti il  "problema" come fosse una malattia? O dire che non tradisce perché il progetto è più importante? O dire "ti va una roba a tre", pure se il pensiero non lo stuzzica? La realtà è molto più semplice: abbiamo occhi per guardare, e in generale sensi per sentire. E nessuno e' l'unico per nessuno. Quindi se ridimensionare dentro di sé una rinuncia e' un limite per la coppia, in quanto nella coppia ho chiaro questo limite... Allora si, sarà anche limitante. Per non esserlo, si dovrebbe essere in due d'accordo nel dirsi liberi di dare sfogo alle proprie pulsioni senza nasconderle. Quello e' il vero superamento del limite a cui fai un riferimento quasi  "nostalgico" tu. Credi davvero che sia possibile stare con una sola persona senza rinunciare ad altre occasioni? Quale che ne sia il motivo  (dalla natura fedele sino alla paura delle conseguenze) credi davvero che ci sia un modo diverso di parlarne?
Che alla fine credo che i fatti contino più delle parole, in questi casi. Che non significa che non ti tradisco eppero' ti faccio il muso lungo. O almeno: il muso lungo sarebbe assai indicativo non già di un tradimento, ma di come sto con te. Che però è tutt'altro discorso. Un po' come prendere alla larga tutt'altro discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo capisco, il pregio.. e potrei pure condividere che è un pregio
> 
> È che questo pregio sarebbe "usato" come confine per la nostra intimità
> 
> ...


A me sembra invece una enorme paraculata da traditore svilire la SCELTA di rispettare un impegno e la fedeltà alle proprie responsabilità. 
Credo che vi sia anche una immatura sopravvalutazione della attrazione fisica, confondendo il desiderio della realizzazione di sé con una scopata.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra invece una enorme paraculata da traditore svilire la SCELTA di rispettare un impegno e la fedeltà alle proprie responsabilità.
> Credo che vi sia anche una immatura sopravvalutazione della attrazione fisica, confondendo il desiderio della realizzazione di sé con una scopata.


Ma io non parlo da traditore , nemmeno da tradito

Parlo di me individuo

E io non desidero da "individuo" essere "scelto" in base a una promessa esterna

Tu ad esempio, che puoi portare buona testimonianza, che effetto ti avrebbe fatto se tuo marito ti avesse allora detto:

"Sai Bruni.. le tue amiche.. che dire,..... me le tromberei una dietro l'altra..  
Ora stasera si vede la Gina..
Madonna.. che donna.. e che culo,.. mi ci ammazzerei di seghe
Però non lo faccio.. ti sono fedele - punto."

Saresti stata contenta?

Io posso parlare di me e ti dico che io non lo sarei stato

Tu quindi si?

Spiega....


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra invece una enorme paraculata da traditore svilire la SCELTA di rispettare un impegno e la fedeltà alle proprie responsabilità.
> Credo che vi sia anche una immatura sopravvalutazione della attrazione fisica, confondendo il desiderio della realizzazione di sé con una scopata.


Non è solo realizzazione di sé vs. scopata, però.
Secondo me è come mi sento realizzata? E che problema c'è nel sentirmi a posto non solo con l'impegno preso, ma proprio con me stessa nel mantenerlo, dando pure atto che talvolta può costare fatica? 

Questo è. Non è detto che nel terzo tutto si concreti in una scopata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una ulteriore prospettiva, questa, che coglierei immediatamente su di me, stavolta, e non guardando l'altra e la sua evidente incapacità di "andare oltre"
> 
> "Io sono un ostacolo, una "presenza inibente", e in ipotesi tu me lo arrivassi a dire, me lo ricorderesti pure ,mettendomelo davanti"
> 
> E mi puzza di "debito" (me lo scoperei a occhi chiusi, eh.. ? X questa volta ti va di culo.. che "per tua fortuna" sono fedele.. con tutti i budelli che ci sono in giro.. ma sono brava, io.. (Semenzara non fa sémenze))


esattamente mi sentirei solo un ostacolo
Non so come reagirei. 
Probabilmente direi di non sentirsi in obbligo, di fare quel che sente lui. Poi ovvio io farei quello che sento , per me.
Ovvero lui non sarebbe più il mio primo pensiero.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esattamente mi sentirei solo un ostacolo
> Non so come reagirei.
> Probabilmente direi di non sentirsi in obbligo, di fare quel che sente lui. Poi ovvio io farei quello che sento , per me.
> Ovvero lui non sarebbe più il mio primo pensiero.


Esatto

Io non ho mai voluto essere di ostacolo a nessuno

E mio malgrado, e fuori dalla mia volontà, nella mia adolescenza, e in contesti completamente diversi, lo sono stato

Chiedo molto? 

So di sì. 

Ma io so di me, e ognuno sa di se


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esattamente mi sentirei solo un ostacolo
> Non so come reagirei.
> Probabilmente direi di non sentirsi in obbligo, di fare quel che sente lui. Poi ovvio io farei quello che sento , per me.
> Ovvero lui non sarebbe più il mio primo pensiero.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché estremizzi il concetto?
> Già se ti dicessi  (o sottintendessi) che  "ti va di culo" travalicherei il confine.
> Ma io ti dico che non tradisco perché tradire mi farebbe stare male.
> Cosa non torna?
> Che uno che non tradisce allora non deve avere pulsioni? O se gli piace qualcuno deve presentarti il  "problema" come fosse una malattia? O dire che non tradisce perché il progetto è più importante? O dire "ti va una roba a tre", pure se il pensiero non lo stuzzica? La realtà è molto più semplice: ....


Beh.. a me torna tutto

Torna che se hai un desiderio e lo tratti più o meno così:

"Ho un desiderio, ma poi se lo seguo sto male/ se non lo seguo sto MENO male"

 , è una modalità di trattare il desiderio che a me non piace

Perché aggira il desiderio e la "propria fedeltà" verso il "proprio desiderio" risolvendola con un: Starei male/sto MENO male

E in quello stare "meno male" c'è infilato anche il sottoscritto (poverino, non potrei.. poi starei male.. poverino)

Oppure una malcelata carenza di coglioni (metaforicamente parlando) nel farti carico del tuo desiderio con le conseguenze pratico/emotive annesse, che mi rivendi abilmente come "fedeltà" (sono tanto brava io, sai..?)

Quindi è uno "scappare" dal TUO desiderio per guardare al poverello di Assisi (che sarei io) verso il quale mai potresti avere un simile comportamento

E io non sono qui con te x fare  il poverello di Assisi

Quindi, come già detto da Gin e rimarcato da Nocciola, e con riferimento al "TUO esclusivo desiderio" io sarei un ostacolo

Ora.. c'è chi ha piacere a essere un ostacolo, gli piace

Gli dà il senso di "esserci" (eccheccazzo ci sono pure io eh?)

E se riesce nel fare "muro" è contento

Ho più di un amico che da giovani e fidanzati, esultavano come alla vittoria del mondiale di calcio, quando la fidanzata che magari voleva uscire con le amiche, non ci usciva perché lui "c'era" e quindi "non potevano uscire"

Quindi il meccanismo lo conosco fino allo sbadiglio

Semplicemente io non ne traggo piacere.. anzi, ne traggo "orrore"

PS parliamone della "semplice realtà"

Perché è talmente semplice che chissà perché ci si gira sempre alla larga e si va nel pantano quando se ne parla


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo da traditore , nemmeno da tradito
> 
> Parlo di me individuo
> 
> ...


Altroché se sarei stata contenta!
Ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto dirlo così.:carneval:
Che entrambi avessimo incontrato persone interessanti era scontato. Ed era scontato (mai dare per scontato niente) che la scelta primaria sarebbe rimasta valida, fino a comunicazione contraria.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è solo realizzazione di sé vs. scopata, però.
> Secondo me è come mi sento realizzata? E che problema c'è nel sentirmi a posto non solo con l'impegno preso, ma proprio con me stessa nel mantenerlo, dando pure atto che talvolta può costare fatica?
> 
> Questo è. Non è detto che nel terzo tutto si concreti in una scopata.


Ma l’onestà e la lealtà sono alla base di un rapporto di fiducia.
Nessuno è al guinzaglio. Se l’altro rapporto viene considerato irrinunciabile si fanno scelte assumendosi le responsabilità relative.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esattamente mi sentirei solo un ostacolo
> Non so come reagirei.
> Probabilmente direi di non sentirsi in obbligo, di fare quel che sente lui. Poi ovvio io farei quello che sento , per me.
> Ovvero lui non sarebbe più il mio primo pensiero.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Io non ho mai voluto essere di ostacolo a nessuno
> 
> ...


Ma il partner non deve essere un ostacolo, deve essere la persona a cui hai promesso lealtà, rispetto e bisogna comportarsi di conseguenza.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se sarei stata contenta!
> Ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto dirlo così.:carneval:
> Che entrambi avessimo incontrato persone interessanti era scontato. Ed era scontato (mai dare per scontato niente) che la scelta primaria sarebbe rimasta valida, fino a comunicazione contraria.


Infatti.. quel che dicevo prima

C'è chi è contento e lo capisco

Capisco il meccanismo, e la contentezza derivante

Come dicevo prima, io non traggo contentezza da questo meccanismo, ma capisco chi la trae..


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. a me torna tutto
> 
> Torna che se hai un desiderio e lo tratti più o meno così:
> 
> ...



Ma perché devo stare MENO male? E' questo che tu dai per presupposto, e che non condivido. Sto bene con te, sono consapevole che potrei stare bene anche con un altro, che non sei il solo sulla faccia di questa terra che mi può piacere eccetera eccetera. E sono anche consapevole che il mio stare bene dipende dal modo con cui mi rapporto con te. E' compatibile o non è compatibile con lo stare con te?
E' questo che tu estremizzi, non da ultimo con l'esempio della fidanzata del tuo amico che non poteva uscire con le amiche perché  "c'era lui". Perché generalmente l'essere impegnati con una persona non dovrebbe comportare la eliminazione di ogni altra relazione. Ma solo di quelle incompatibili. Se poi una accetta di non vedere le amiche perché  "c'è il fidanzato" sono cazzi suoi. Non è l'altro a fare da ostacolo, e' lei che l'ostacolo se lo crea da sola.

La semplice realtà: parliamone pure. Se io ho un desiderio verso uno, ma sono impegnata, e non solo credo in quell'impegno, ma in quell'impegno ci sto pure bene (perché sono tendenzialmente fedele), che faccio? 
Devo per forza proiettare sulla coppia chissà quale significato al mio desiderio? La coppia non è abbastanza?
O semplicemente capita di incontrare persone che ci piacciono? E se ti capita cosa ti trattiene dal dare corso, se non l'essere fedele? Parliamo pure chiaro: per la gran parte i traditori che ho sentito qui dentro in casa stanno bene, e al coniuge vogliono un bene dell'anima. E pure il sesso non manca. E allora quale è la scriminante rispetto a chi è fedele, se non che l'infedeltà lo farebbe stare male?

Quello che secondo me non ti e' chiaro, e' che tanto la infedeltà QUANTO ANCHE LA FEDELTÀ NON DIPENDONO dal coniuge. E' la stessa cosa  
Non c'è che mi sei o non mi sei di ostacolo. Ci sono io a fare i conti con me stessa.
Anche l'essere fedeli sono convinta che dipenda da noi. Chi è insieme a noi non influisce troppo sulla nostra fedeltà.
Senza troppe balle, la semplice realtà.

Se dico che non ti ho tradito perché sono fedele, non ti sto dicendo che sei il mio ostacolo. Ti sto solo dicendo che non sono immune dai desideri. Ma se ritengo un desiderio incompatibile con la mia scelta di stare in coppia, semplicemente non lo coltivo. Cosa comporta? Qualche sospiro, qualche momento passato a chiederti "come sarebbe se...", e poi un  "come sarei IO se...". Basta poco tempo che la cosa è già bella che gestita. Non c'entra niente il coniuge, come vedi. Paro paro a chi tradisce e che invece davanti al desiderio sente di stare meglio assecondandolo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il partner non deve essere un ostacolo, deve essere la persona a cui hai promesso lealtà, rispetto e bisogna comportarsi di conseguenza.


esatto, ma se il mio partner dovesse farmi intendere che il suo desiderio è fermato dalla mia presenza ( quasi mi facesse un favore) non mi sembra molto onorevole per lui considerarsi fedele.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché devo stare MENO male? E' questo che tu dai per presupposto, e che non condivido. Sto bene con te, sono consapevole che potrei stare bene anche con un altro, che non sei il solo sulla faccia di questa terra che mi può piacere eccetera eccetera. E sono anche consapevole che il mio stare bene dipende dal modo con cui mi rapporto con te. E' compatibile o non è compatibile con lo stare con te?
> E' questo che tu estremizzi, non da ultimo con l'esempio della fidanzata del tuo amico che non poteva uscire con le amiche perché  "c'era lui". Perché generalmente l'essere impegnati con una persona non dovrebbe comportare la eliminazione di ogni altra relazione. Ma solo di quelle incompatibili. Se poi una accetta di non vedere le amiche perché  "c'è il fidanzato" sono cazzi suoi. Non è l'altro a fare da ostacolo, e' lei che l'ostacolo se lo crea da sola.
> 
> La semplice realtà: parliamone pure. Se io ho un desiderio verso uno, ma sono impegnata, e non solo credo in quell'impegno, ma in quell'impegno ci sto pure bene (perché sono tendenzialmente fedele), che faccio?
> ...


Quoto.
Sarebbe come lamentarsi che la legge ti impedisce di ammazzare.
Ma la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non ammazza perché non vuole ammazzare, perché prova orrore a togliere una vita. La legge è un di più che serve a tutelare (non sempre riesce) la maggioranza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


 da ragazza ero diversa. Mi disperavo e non acettavo. Ora è diverso ,non serve a niente e sopratutto capisco che obbligare una persona a far ciò che non sente più è dannoso per entrambi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto, ma se il mio partner dovesse farmi intendere che il suo desiderio è fermato dalla mia presenza ( quasi mi facesse un favore) non mi sembra molto onorevole per lui considerarsi fedele.


Ma certo che è fermato dalla tua presenza! Ti ha sposato! Se fosse solo sarebbe condizionato solo dal consenso dell’oggetto del desiderio. 
Se un miliardario volesse adottare un tuo figlio e lui ti dicesse “se fossi orfano accetterei” non significa che ti vuole morta, significa che l’essere tuo figlio è un valore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che è fermato dalla tua presenza! Ti ha sposato! Se fosse solo sarebbe condizionato solo dal consenso dell’oggetto del desiderio.
> Se un miliardario volesse adottare un tuo figlio e lui ti dicesse “se fossi orfano accetterei” non significa che ti vuole morta, significa che l’essere tuo figlio è un valore.


 non so anche in questo caso come la prenderei.
Non gli attribuisco un valore positivo


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Sarebbe come lamentarsi che la legge ti impedisce di ammazzare.
> Ma la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non ammazza perché non vuole ammazzare, perché prova orrore a togliere una vita. La legge è un di più che serve a tutelare (non sempre riesce) la maggioranza.


Ma non solo: trovo buffo che si ribadisca in tutte le salse che la scelta di tradire PRESCINDA dal tradito, mentre risulta totalmente indigesto che prescinda ANCHE dal non tradito.
Eppure anche questo mi sembra tutto, fuorché un pantano.

Alla fine noi come ci sentiamo, mettendo o non mettendo le corna?

E' questo secondo me il vero punto importante. Mica tanti discorsi sul perché non mi hai tradito.

E si torna al solito "come stai?". Quella e' la domanda.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so anche in questo caso come la prenderei.
> Non gli attribuisco un valore positivo


Nemmeno io


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io


Ma nessuno ha il dono della insostituibilità. Anzi abbiamo anche recentemente parlato del fatto che avvertiamo un peso, se ne veniamo caricati. Allora secondo te cos'è che ci porta verso la fedeltà?

Edit: cosa porta all'essere fedeli pure davanti al desiderio di un altro.
Correggo perché non voglio dare connotazioni alla fedeltà come bene assoluto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che è fermato dalla tua presenza! Ti ha sposato! Se fosse solo sarebbe condizionato solo dal consenso dell’oggetto del desiderio.
> Se un miliardario volesse adottare un tuo figlio e lui ti dicesse “se fossi orfano accetterei” non significa che ti vuole morta, significa che l’essere tuo figlio è un valore.


Io straquoto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non solo: trovo buffo che si ribadisca in tutte le salse che la scelta di tradire PRESCINDA dal tradito, mentre risulta totalmente indigesto che prescinda ANCHE dal non tradito.
> Eppure anche questo mi sembra tutto, fuorché un pantano.
> 
> Alla fine noi come ci sentiamo, mettendo o non mettendo le corna?
> ...


Si può stare benissimo tradendo :unhappy:


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> dici che non scrive o che non abbia scritto?:rotfl:
> Arci,lassa perde che nu ja fai a prendere i bandoli di tutte le matasse delle menti diaboliche .Qui ognuno mostra ciò che vuole ,il resto sta nascosto.


 infatti sei un tordo davvero diabolico.  
Consiglio, Lascia perdere tu. Anche lo scenario in cui tu scrivi qua sopra solo ad uso e consumo di qualcuno che ti legge che magari è l'amante di tuo marito, tuo marito ho anche il gatto del sacrestano e terribilmente ridicolo. Chi se ne fotte. Davvero. Passa avanti, cresci e vivi la tua vita che sembri un criceto bloccato nella rotella che gira.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché devo stare MENO male? E' questo che tu dai per presupposto, e che non condivido. Sto bene con te, sono consapevole che potrei stare bene anche con un altro, che non sei il solo sulla faccia di questa terra che mi può piacere eccetera eccetera. E sono anche consapevole che il mio stare bene dipende dal modo con cui mi rapporto con te. E' compatibile o non è compatibile con lo stare con te?
> E' questo che tu estremizzi, non da ultimo con l'esempio della fidanzata del tuo amico che non poteva uscire con le amiche perché  "c'era lui". Perché generalmente l'essere impegnati con una persona non dovrebbe comportare la eliminazione di ogni altra relazione. Ma solo di quelle incompatibili. Se poi una accetta di non vedere le amiche perché  "c'è il fidanzato" sono cazzi suoi. Non è l'altro a fare da ostacolo, e' lei che l'ostacolo se lo crea da sola.
> 
> La semplice realtà: parliamone pure. Se io ho un desiderio verso uno, ma sono impegnata, e non solo credo in quell'impegno, ma in quell'impegno ci sto pure bene (perché sono tendenzialmente fedele), che faccio?
> ...


Ma.. come scrivevo già stamani, io comprendo il tuo punto di vista, con relativa collegata sensibilità e attribuzione di valore a certi "comportamenti" prescindendo dalle pulsioni intime e forti

Tuo e anche di altri..

Non capisco perché parimenti appare incomprensibile il mio, di punti di vista


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo da traditore , nemmeno da tradito
> 
> Parlo di me individuo
> 
> ...


Nessuno è contento di sentirsi dire una cosa del genere, ma è ancora peggio quando non si dice niente, si finge di essere fedeli e si tromba qua e là non appena c'è la possibilità.
Personalmente avrei apprezzato di più mia moglie se mi avesse detto "Cerro, mi piace XX, ma non farei mai nulla con lui perché reputo la nostra unione superiore a qualsiasi mia pulsione e perché ho rispetto di te e sto bene nella nostra coppia":
E io le avrei risposto: "Sì, anche a me possono piacere altre donne, ma tu sei l'unica che ho scelto e non vorrei mai creare situazioni ove metterti in discussione per soddisfare un mio desiderio. Noi è più importante di "io"".
E invece...
In nessun mondo ideale ci piace e piacciamo a una sola persona. I vincoli sono dettati dallo stare bene dentro essi.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché devo stare MENO male? E' questo che tu dai per presupposto, e che non condivido. Sto bene con te, sono consapevole che potrei stare bene anche con un altro, che non sei il solo sulla faccia di questa terra che mi può piacere eccetera eccetera. E sono anche consapevole che il mio stare bene dipende dal modo con cui mi rapporto con te. E' compatibile o non è compatibile con lo stare con te?
> E' questo che tu estremizzi, non da ultimo con l'esempio della fidanzata del tuo amico che non poteva uscire con le amiche perché  "c'era lui". Perché generalmente l'essere impegnati con una persona non dovrebbe comportare la eliminazione di ogni altra relazione. Ma solo di quelle incompatibili. Se poi una accetta di non vedere le amiche perché  "c'è il fidanzato" sono cazzi suoi. Non è l'altro a fare da ostacolo, e' lei che l'ostacolo se lo crea da sola.
> 
> La semplice realtà: parliamone pure. Se io ho un desiderio verso uno, ma sono impegnata, e non solo credo in quell'impegno, ma in quell'impegno ci sto pure bene (perché sono tendenzialmente fedele), che faccio?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. come scrivevo già stamani, io comprendo il tuo punto di vista, con relativa collegata sensibilità e attribuzione di valore a certi "comportamenti" prescindendo dalle pulsioni intime e forti
> 
> Tuo e anche di altri..
> 
> *Non capisco perché parimenti appare incomprensibile il mio, di punti di vist*a


Mah, dal momento che hai commentato una mia frase, perché non mi corrisponde per niente e ci hai letto qualcosa che non mi descrive nella maniera più assoluta?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, dal momento che hai commentato una mia frase, perché non mi corrisponde per niente e ci hai letto qualcosa che non mi descrive nella maniera più assoluta?


Perché ho parlato di ME e dell'effetto che farebbe a me il ricevere questa frase ipoteticamente dalla mia compagna.

E ho spiegato cosa muoverebbe negativamente in me, così come altri hanno spiegato invece le belle cose che si muoverebbero positivamente in loro (che comprendo)


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché ho parlato di ME e dell'effetto che farebbe a me il ricevere questa frase ipoteticamente dalla mia compagna.
> 
> E ho spiegato cosa muoverebbe negativamente in me, così come altri hanno spiegato invece le belle cose che si muoverebbero positivamente in loro (che comprendo)


E tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire nella stessa situazione?


----------



## Foglia (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire nella stessa situazione?


Mi associo alla domanda fatta a  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION].

Comunque per la cronaca a me non verrebbero assolutamente pensieri del tipo "ho vinto!" oppure  "sono in debito di fedeltà", o ancora "sono di ostacolo a...", davanti a una persona che mi parlasse di certe sue pulsioni verso terze parti vissute dal lato di chi antepone la propria fedeltà.

Non vedrei la fedeltà come un valore.
Piuttosto vedrei il valore della mia scelta di avere preso un impegno con lui. 

Altre reazioni le capisco  (rispondo a  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ) solo collegandole a finalità diverse. Le stesse parole possono avere significati opposti. Se ti dico che sono fedele in senso ironico, chiaro e' che ti sto dicendo di trovarmi in una gabbia. Se ti dico che sono fedele, e tu hai prova che ho sempre fatto le corna al mondo, e' altrettanto palese che sono solo paracula. Se dico che sono fedele, e tu in automatico ti senti in debito... beh...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire nella stessa situazione?


Posso rispondere io?
Niente, Non vorrei che mi dicesse niente. 
il tuo desiderio per altre persone te lo smazzi e agisci come pensi sia giusto per te pronto a pagarne le eventuali conseguenze.
Dirmelo mi farebbe salire in automatico la carogna. Qualunque decisione tu possa prendere smetterei di vivere tranquilla oltre al fatto che valuterei che sto con qualcuno che non sa gestire al meglio certe cose


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
> Questo non è tradimento.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso rispondere io?
> *Niente, Non vorrei che mi dicesse niente.
> *il tuo desiderio per altre persone te lo smazzi e agisci come pensi sia giusto per te pronto a pagarne le eventuali conseguenze.
> Dirmelo mi farebbe salire in automatico la carogna. Qualunque decisione tu possa prendere smetterei di vivere tranquilla oltre al fatto che valuterei che sto con qualcuno che non sa gestire al meglio certe cose


Quella sopra è la frase che ha commentato Skorpio.
La tua riposta è esattamente quello che farei io, avessi un'amica che mi piace più del solito.
E' Skorpio che si è immaginato di sentirsi dire una cosa del genere, cosa che io - e credo anche gli altri  - non farei.
Ha scritto: "Se mia moglie mi facesse un discorso così, credo che più o meno le vomiterei in faccia".
Mi aspetto che lui mi dica cosa vorrebbe sentirsi dire, a questo punto, per non vomitare.
Anche se ritengo che anche lui, come tanti, non vorrebbe sentirsi dire niente e allo stesso tempo non essere tradito di nascosto.


----------



## Foglia (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso rispondere io?
> Niente, Non vorrei che mi dicesse niente.
> il tuo desiderio per altre persone te lo smazzi e agisci come pensi sia giusto per te pronto a pagarne le eventuali conseguenze.
> Dirmelo mi farebbe salire in automatico la carogna. Qualunque decisione tu possa prendere smetterei di vivere tranquilla oltre al fatto che valuterei che sto con qualcuno che non sa gestire al meglio certe cose


Ti quoto, nel senso che preferirei pure io, per carattere, trovare una persona che queste cose se le sappia smazzare da solo. Non sono la fautrice del parlare di tutto ciò che passa per la testa. Però certo dipende. Potrei essere in relazione con uno che invece ha caratterialmente bisogno di parlarne. Ma perché è fatto così, non perché seleziona le proprie occasioni di paraculaggine (un po' come mettere le mani davanti). E' carattere eh.

Quello che non tollererei comunque e' di avere a che fare con un  poveretto costantemente "combattuto", quasi che alla fine io fossi sempre sotto esame. Lì mi romperei, anche perché non credo alle continue "folgorazioni". E un conto è incontrare qualcuno che ci dà particolari sensazioni, altro conto e' avere a che fare con uno che queste sensazioni se le cerca di continuo e poi viene da me con la finta coda tra le gambe con la scusa di dirmi (paraculandosi) che poverino si impegna ma l'aria e' piena di ormoni.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Il concetto, ripetuto tante volte e banale, è che non siamo unici dal punto di vista dell'attrazione.
Lo diventiamo per tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso e questo ci rende speciali.
Nell'arco della mia vita sono piaciute altre donne, come è ovvio.
Ne sono rimasto attratto.
Non ho dato corso a nessun tradimento perché mi sarei sentito una merda a _mentire_ a mia moglie. Perché considero da stronzi farlo, e non voglio sentirmi tale. 
Poi lei lo ha fatto, invece, e mi ha deluso.
E quella forma di rispetto che avevo verso di lei è venuta meno, in misura proporzionale alla mia stima.
Resta il fatto che non amo mentire, ma non è più così forte quello star bene in una situazione di mia fedeltà come lo era prima.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso rispondere io?
> Niente, Non vorrei che mi dicesse niente.
> il tuo desiderio per altre persone te lo smazzi e agisci come pensi sia giusto per te pronto a pagarne le eventuali conseguenze.
> Dirmelo mi farebbe salire in automatico la carogna. Qualunque decisione tu possa prendere smetterei di vivere tranquilla oltre al fatto che valuterei che sto con qualcuno che non sa gestire al meglio certe cose





danny ha detto:


> Quella sopra è la frase che ha commentato Skorpio.
> La tua riposta è esattamente quello che farei io, avessi un'amica che mi piace più del solito.
> E' Skorpio che si è immaginato di sentirsi dire una cosa del genere, cosa che io - e credo anche gli altri  - non farei.
> Ha scritto: "Se mia moglie mi facesse un discorso così, credo che più o meno le vomiterei in faccia".
> ...


Cose non vere.
.perché se poi si scopre che si è esplorata la possibilità di una relazione con altre persone ci si incazza come bisce.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose non vere.
> .perché se poi si scopre che si è esplorata la possibilità di una relazione con altre persone ci si incazza come bisce.


certo che mi incazzo, ma almeno te la sei smazzata e paghi le conseguenze
Ma che cerchi in me un alleato alle tue paturnie, anche no grazie


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose non vere.
> .*perché se poi si scopre che si è esplorata la possibilità di una relazione con altre persone ci si incazza come bisce*.


Ma certo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> certo che mi incazzo, ma almeno te la sei smazzata e paghi le conseguenze
> Ma che cerchi in me un alleato alle tue paturnie, anche no grazie





danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.


E allora si dice: occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Ops: orecchio non sente rabbia non sale.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora si dice: occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> Ops: orecchio non sente rabbia non sale.


Ma cosa devo vedere? Che hai dei turbamenti che non ti sai smazzare da solo? Si meglio che non vedo almeno resto convinta di aver sposato una persona matura e responsabile


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> certo che mi incazzo, ma almeno te la sei smazzata e paghi le conseguenze
> *Ma che cerchi in me un alleato alle tue paturnie*, anche no grazie


Questo è ovvio.
Ma esistono alternative a quest'unica visione che presenti tu.
Almeno due, per esempio, annunciare lo stato di crisi della coppia, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Oppure tacere e non tradire.
Il tacere è tradire è solo uno dei vari scenari possibili di fronte alla stessa situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è ovvio.
> Ma esistono alternative a quest'unica visione.
> *Almeno due, per esempio, annunciare lo stato di crisi della coppia, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> Oppure tacere e non tradire.*
> Il tacere è tradire è solo uno dei vari scenari possibili di fronte alla stessa situazione.


Quoto
E se scegli di tradire sai cosa rischi. Ma non tradire perchè me ne hai parlato o "solo" perchè esisto io anche no grazie


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa devo vedere? Che hai dei turbamenti che non ti sai smazzare da solo? Si meglio che non vedo almeno resto convinta di aver sposato una persona matura e responsabile


Io dicevo tutto.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo tutto.


Mia moglie raccontava tutto o così credevo anche lei, esattamente come facevo io.
L'unica persona di cui non ha detto niente è stato proprio l'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie raccontava tutto o così credevo anche lei, esattamente come facevo io.
> L'unica persona di cui non ha detto niente è stato proprio l'amante.


Non è vero. Ti ha detto che ci andava a cena.
Poi tu, insensibile, avresti voluto che non lo vedesse più :nuke::facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Posso rispondere io?
> Niente, Non vorrei che mi dicesse niente.
> il tuo desiderio per altre persone te lo smazzi e agisci come pensi sia giusto per te pronto a pagarne le eventuali conseguenze.
> Dirmelo mi farebbe salire in automatico la carogna. Qualunque decisione tu possa prendere smetterei di vivere tranquilla oltre al fatto che valuterei che sto con qualcuno che non sa gestire al meglio certe cose


Quoto!

Visto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Visto?


Sei sulla strada buona


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sei sulla strada buona


Forse ho capito.
Tu privilegi la cura alla lealtà.
Per me la lealtà è prioritaria ed è cura.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ho capito.
> Tu privilegi la cura alla lealtà.
> Per me la lealtà è prioritaria ed è cura.


Ma la lealtà prevede che non mi tradisci. Non prevede che ti pulisci la coscienza cercando il mio aiuto, conforto o altro


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la lealtà prevede che non mi tradisci. Non prevede che ti pulisci la coscienza cercando il mio aiuto, conforto o altro


Ma io non parlo di comunicare il tradimento, ma di comunicare tutto di me lealmente anche l’interesse per un altro uomo e il cosa è interessante quell’uomo e quali parti di me illumina. Non certo per ricreare nella coppia imitazioni di un’altra relazione, ma usare la maggiore conoscenza di sé che la nuova relazione ha dato.
Ma è come parlare delle risonanze di un libro, di un film, di un concerto o di un viaggio, anche se sono esperienze vissute insieme.
Io mi rendo conto che per esperienze comuni si tenda ad attribuire all’altro lo stesso vissuto e si considera superfluo parlarne. Penso come esperienza fondamentale alla nascita dei figli e come difficilmente si pensi necessario esprimere tutto quello che si è provato.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire nella stessa situazione?


Allora.. in buona parte mi pare che  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] abbia di già ben sintetizzato.

Aggiungo.  Qualcosa io "di mio"

Ciò che viene detto discende direttamente da ciò che si muove dentro.

Io vorrei vedere una persona che ha assunto, abbracciato e ben strutturato IN SE questo desiderio

Senza cercare "rifugi" in una fedeltà esterna tra noi, alla quale farebbe un evidente richiamo nelle parole che io interpreterei nel senso che ho scritto ieri l'altro

SE vieni DA ME e hai già accolto abbracciato e strutturato il TUO desiderio, vieni e lo porti nel "nostro spazio" ma NON sotto forma di "pegno" 

Questo modo di dire assume (ovviamente per come risuonerebbe a me) i contorni del "sacrificio"  perché non hai strutturato una sega, e decidi che "resti fedele alla nostra promessa" (esterna a te)

E me lo vieni a dire (dovrei fare festa, immagino - NON faccio festa, e il perché l'ho appena spiegato)

Quindi.. piuttosto il silenzio.

Te la smazzi, come dice  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]

Diversamente.. se porti nel NOSTRO spazio questa cosa tua INTIMA in cui io non ci incastro una sega, devi aver le idee chiare sul perché la porti nel nostro spazio.

Molto chiare

Perché io di questo "dono" (ti resto fedele, sai.. mi arrangero' con qualche smanettata dopo cena tra me e me nel cesso.. sei contento?) Non saprei di che farmene


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non parlo di comunicare il tradimento, ma di comunicare tutto di me lealmente anche l’interesse per un altro uomo e il cosa è interessante quell’uomo e quali parti di me illumina. Non certo per ricreare nella coppia imitazioni di un’altra relazione, ma usare la maggiore conoscenza di sé che la nuova relazione ha dato.
> Ma è come parlare delle risonanze di un libro, di un film, di un concerto o di un viaggio, anche se sono esperienze vissute insieme.
> Io mi rendo conto che per esperienze comuni si tenda ad attribuire all’altro lo stesso vissuto e si considera superfluo parlarne. Penso come esperienza fondamentale alla nascita dei figli e come difficilmente si pensi necessario esprimere tutto quello che si è provato.


Esattamente.
E' come dire che a me piace Gloria Guida, la rappresentante di classe la trovo carina, la tipa che incrociamo ha un bel culo e quell'altra donna è molto affascinante.
Sono tutte persone che mi piacciono, ovvero che esercitano su di me una qualche forma di attrazione e che descrivono me, come sono, come non potrei essere diversamente.
E' particolare come tutto sommato questa, che è una banale dinamica, sia stata equivocato come un coinvolgimento più importante a cui io non avevo pensato.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E' come dire che a me piace Gloria Guida, la rappresentante di classe la trovo carina, la tipa che incrociamo ha un bel culo e quell'altra donna è molto affascinante.
> Sono tutte persone che mi piacciono, ovvero che esercitano su di me una qualche forma di attrazione e che descrivono me, come sono, come non potrei essere diversamente.
> E' particolare come tutto sommato questa, che è una banale dinamica, sia stata equivocato come un coinvolgimento più importante a cui io non avevo pensato.


Un tantino diverso dire: questo mi piace ecc ecc. a dire io quella me la scoperei e non me la scopo solo perchè ci sei tu oppure arrivare a confidarti il mio turbamento.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E' come dire che a me piace Gloria Guida, la rappresentante di classe la trovo carina, la tipa che incrociamo ha un bel culo e quell'altra donna è molto affascinante.
> Sono tutte persone che mi piacciono, ovvero che esercitano su di me una qualche forma di attrazione e che descrivono me, come sono, come non potrei essere diversamente.
> E' particolare come tutto sommato questa, che è una banale dinamica, sia stata equivocato come un coinvolgimento più importante a cui io non avevo pensato.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tantino diverso dire: questo mi piace ecc ecc. a dire io quella me la scoperei e non me la scopo solo perchè ci sei tu oppure arrivare a confidarti il mio turbamento.


Infatti io dicevo una cosa diversa.
E ben oltre a cose come “ha un bel culo” “sorride in modo affascinante” o “parla in modo interessante “ queste sono cose che, credo, entrino normalmente nel dialogo di coppia o anche amicale ed equivalgono a “spostati che voglio vere Argentero o il rigore”. Io parlo di un coinvolgimento relazionale che mostra qualcosa di me a me e che non voglio tenere per me perché metterebbe distanza tra quella parte di me e io mio partner.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, *magari* *anche solo* perché sei fedele.
> Questo non è tradimento.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tantino diverso dire: questo mi piace ecc ecc. a dire io q*uella me la scoperei e non me la scopo solo perchè ci sei tu oppure arrivare a confidarti il mio turbamento*.


Riporto la frase iniziale nuovamente.
Se in una coppia in cui io e la partner siamo fedeli conosco una donna che mi piace e a cui piaccio, io evito di portare avanti qualsiasi relazione perché sono fedele ovvero perché considero il rispetto e la sincerità verso l'altra parte integrante del rapporto che ho con la persona che amo.
Me ne frego se la donna in questione mi fa balzare il cuore in gola appena la vedo.
Taccio, gestisco questa cosa e la metto tra le cose a cui posso rinunciare per qualcosa che reputo più importante.
Ovvio che se fossi single andrebbe diversamente, così come se la fedeltà è già andata a ramengo posso ragionare in maniera diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tantino diverso dire: questo mi piace ecc ecc. a dire io quella me la scoperei e non me la scopo solo perchè ci sei tu oppure arrivare a confidarti il mio turbamento.


Eh insomma, direi di sì.. 

Almeno io parlavo di desiderio specifico, presente e persistente.. 

Non certo di "quanto è bona la Violante Placido.. che l'ho detto a mia moglie non più di 24 ore fa


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh insomma, direi di sì..
> 
> Almeno io parlavo di *desiderio specifico, presente e persistente..
> *
> Non certo di "quanto è bona la Violante Placido.. che l'ho detto a mia moglie non più di 24 ore fa


Siamo già avanti, Skorpio...
Quando sei al neretto, hai già passato il confine.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> io evito di portare avanti qualsiasi relazione perché sono fedele ovvero perché considero il rispetto e la sincerità verso l'altra....


È appunto quello"evitamento di "se" (giro alla larga dal mio desiderio) che mi farebbe allarmare

Io non vorrei accanto una persona che per "essere fedele" va in "evitamento di se" e di un suo desiderio.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo già avanti, Skorpio...
> Quando sei al neretto, hai già passato il confine.


I confini però sono convenzionali e individuali.. 

Se ripeschhi la frase che quotai l'altro giorno diceva più o meno:
"Si sceglie talvolta di NON tradire anche SOLO per restare fedeli"

Che per me presuppone un desiderio già bello forte e pronto.. non una foto della Gerini in copertina di "Chi"


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È appunto quello"evitamento di "se" (giro alla larga dal mio desiderio) che mi farebbe allarmare
> 
> Io non vorrei accanto una persona che per "essere fedele" va in "evitamento di se" e di un suo desiderio.


L'alternativa è scoparsi tutte quelle che si desiderano?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I confini però sono convenzionali e individuali..
> 
> Se ripeschhi la frase che quotai l'altro giorno diceva più o meno:
> "Si sceglie talvolta di NON tradire anche SOLO per restare fedeli"
> ...


Tutto questo perché consideri la Gerini e la Placido fuori dalla tua portata, mentre la mamma della quarta C no.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'alternativa è scoparsi tutte quelle che si desiderano?


L'alternativa l'ho scritta prima

Che chi ha questo desiderio se lo smazzi intimamente

E se ne parla all'altro deve essere una operazione che ha preventivamente fatto

Se non riesci a smazzarlo lo lasci li, sospeso, intimamente irrisolto

E ti aggrappi alla fedeltà "esterna" che diventa un"salvagente"

Io non avrei ambizione a star con una persona perché "così si disse allora"

Però capisco che c'è chi apprezza chi resta insieme perché "così si disse allora"

E magari lo ricordano pure ai figli :rotfl: e si aspettano pure gli applausi, come talvolta facevano i miei suoceri con mia moglie


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ripeschhi la frase che quotai l'altro giorno diceva più o meno:
> "Si sceglie talvolta di NON tradire anche SOLO per *restare* fedeli"
> 
> Che per me presuppone un desiderio già bello forte e pronto.. non una foto della Gerini in copertina di "Chi"


La frase è: Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, *magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
*Vediamo dove differisce dalla tua.
Innanzitutto io ho scritto che ci potrebbe essere (in teoria) un'amica che può piacermi ma con cui non ho fatto niente per vari motivi, tra i quali può anche esserci il fatto che io sono fedele.
Per me il rispetto e la sincerità hanno più valore del desiderio: è l'essere fedele rispetto al restare fedeli.
*Restare* implica un sacrificio, non una condizione in cui una rinuncia prevede ugualmente una condizione di benessere.
Ovviamente di tradimento non vi è l'accenno nella mia frase, perché io sto parlando di un'attrazione non portata avanti in alcun modo.
Se per te presuppone un desiderio bello forte o una scelta (che non c'è, perché se sei fedele non sei davanti a un bivio, sai cosa fare) ... beh, questo parla di te.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto questo perché consideri la Gerini e la Placido fuori dalla tua portata, mentre la mamma della quarta C no.


Ma no, la Gerini è una foto. Una immagine

Un desiderio almeno io non lo produco con le immagini

Non so in giro, ma a me di DESIDERARE una donna non è che capiti così spesso eh?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La frase è: Può anche esserci un'amica che ti piace, ma con cui non fai niente per vari motivi, *magari anche solo perché sei fedele.
> *Vediamo dove differisce dalla tua.
> Innanzitutto io ho scritto che ci potrebbe essere (in teoria) un'amica che può piacermi ma con cui non ho fatto niente per vari motivi, tra i quali può anche esserci il fatto che io sono fedele.
> Per me il rispetto e la sincerità hanno più valore del desiderio: è l'essere fedele rispetto al restare fedeli.
> ...


Tu continui a pensare che io parli di te..

Io ti ripeto che parlo di ME

E ripeto che se mia moglie mi dicesse che ha un amico che le piace (che vuol dire?? A casa mia vuol dire che desidererebbe qualcosa di particolare con lui, ci sono già passato [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] .. fidati! ) Ma LEI è fedele, io le direi che si scordi la fedeltà e si smazzi il suo desiderio invece di venirmi a rompere i coglioni con la fedeltà, dandomi una notizia peraltro NON richiesta


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu continui a pensare che io parli di te..
> 
> Io ti ripeto che parlo di ME
> 
> E ripeto che se mia moglie mi dicesse che ha un amico che le piace (che vuol dire?? A casa mia vuol dire che desidererebbe qualcosa di particolare con lui, ci sono già passato [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] .. fidati! ) Ma LEI è fedele, io le direi che si scordi la fedeltà e si smazzi il suo desiderio invece di venirmi a rompere i coglioni con la fedeltà, dandomi una notizia peraltro NON richiesta


Adesso si capisce.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi associo alla domanda fatta a  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È questo il focus che a me (ripeto a ME) farebbe saltare i nervi

Tu sei "fedele"  .. è una frase sostanzialmente priva di significato, per me, 

Manca la "sostanza" e io desidero la sostanza

Fedele a che? .. e ci si sposta verso l'esterno

Alla repubblica? Alla cucina mantovana? Alla sacra corona unita? A che cosa sono fedele?



"A un impegno preso" come ben dici, e ti ringrazio perché questo mi aiuta molto a rimarcare quel che dicevo ieri

Io non sono più "io individuo" potrei essere chiunque

Perché divento soltanto "quello con cui hai preso l'impegno" in un processo di spersonalizzazione

Sono "il marito" (quello con cui ti sei impegnata) e questo mi farebbe girare il cazzo all'istante

E intanto .. la "TUA fedeltà al TUO desiderio" (fedeltà interna tua) come te la smazzi??

Aggrappandoti all'impegno preso (che sarei io, ehm...)?

Non mi piace nemmeno un po'

È solo Questione di gusti, eh.. ?

Come dicevo ieri, capisco perfettamente chi apprezza


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il focus che a me (ripeto a ME) farebbe saltare i nervi
> 
> Tu sei "fedele"  .. è una frase sostanzialmente priva di significato, per me,
> 
> ...


Miiii Skorpio... a volte spacchi il capello in due.
E' fedele chi per carattere è costante negli affetti e nei sentimenti e di conseguenza mostra un comportamento lineare con la persona a cui vuole bene. 
Ciò non significa che chi è fedele non sia attratto sessualmente da nessun'altra donna sulla Terra, ma che questo non influirà per nulla sul rapporto con la persona che ama.
Se non sei così, caratterialmente sei portato verso l'infedeltà.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Miiii Skorpio... a volte spacchi il capello in due.
> E' fedele chi per carattere è costante negli affetti e nei sentimenti e di conseguenza mostra un comportamento lineare con la persona a cui vuole bene.
> Ciò non significa che chi è fedele non sia attratto sessualmente da nessun'altra donna sulla Terra, ma che questo non influirà per nulla sul rapporto con la persona che ama.
> Se non sei così, caratterialmente sei portato verso l'infedeltà.


Mah.. non so se spacco il capello, a me pare semplice la cosa

La fedeltà a un individuo la insegna il cane col padrone

Che se lo abbandoni o lo lasci 2 giorni senza mangiare ti resta fedele e se ne fotte dell'impegno che il padrone ha preso verso di lui

E non è che ti abbaia e ti ringhia quando ti rivede

È fedele a TE

Sono gli esempi più basici che ci danno la sostanza

Lo hai visto "il figlio più piccolo" di Pupi Avati?

Ecco.. quello è un esempio di fedeltà ALLA PERSONA 

Qui secondo me si fa molta confusione, quando si parla di fedeltà

Parere mio eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

io ero rimasta al concetto basico che e' fedele chi non tradisce : ideali, sentimenti, persone, aspettative.

Cosa e' cambiato, che tipo di evoluzione?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io ero rimasta al concetto basico che e' fedele chi non tradisce : ideali, sentimenti, persone, aspettative.
> 
> Cosa e' cambiato, che tipo di evoluzione?


Col cane (te che ami i cani) la differenza la cogli immediatamente

Il cane è fedele a TE

Io sono rimasto a mia moglie che ha un bel prurito x Giovannino il postino, però lascia perdere perché è fedele a ME (ipotesi)

Ma col cazzo che è fedele a ME :carneval:

È fedele "a un impegno preso con me" e se mi dicesse che rinuncia al Giovannino perché è fedele a ME, a me mi girerebbe il coglioncino..


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Col cane (te che ami i cani) la differenza la cogli immediatamente
> 
> Il cane è fedele a TE
> 
> ...


Temo che tua moglie, come la mia, non sia di quelle persone che metterei tra i fedeli per carattere.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Temo che tua moglie, come la mia, non sia di quelle persone che metterei tra i fedeli per carattere.


Non spostiamo all'esterno.. 
Parliamo di "noi"

Tu sei fedele a tua moglie? 
Se lei ti dice che dal prossimo venerdì esce con uno e torna alle 2 e di non chiederle nulla e aspettarla alzato e prepararle una tisana, tu le saresti fedele ?

Perché la "fedeltà alla persona" è questa, eh?

Come un cane RESTA FEDELE al suo padrone.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Col cane (te che ami i cani) la differenza la cogli immediatamente
> 
> Il cane è fedele a TE
> 
> ...


fortuna non sono un tipo fedele ...fiuuuuuu' 

Tua moglie fa una scelta, Giovannino le garba ma non gliela vuole dare, stiamo entrando nel concetto " si tradisce con il pensiero?" 
Quello credo piu' o meno tutti se per tradire intendi che ci si crogiola a fantasticare su altre persone.

Tu sei fedele?


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il focus che a me (ripeto a ME) farebbe saltare i nervi
> 
> Tu sei "fedele"  .. è una frase sostanzialmente priva di significato, per me,
> 
> ...



Ho capito il tuo punto di vista.

Per me, non esiste quella spersonalizzazione di cui parli, perché a valle non dovrebbe esistere la fedeltà del cane tra due persone (non mi addentro in discorsi di etologia, diamo la fedeltà del cane per assodata nella tua accezione, che il punto è un altro.  ).

Bene: ora sostituisci fedeltà al progetto con fedeltà alla relazione. Scendiamo pure di un gradino, e pensiamo a due fidanzati, così leviamo un po' di  "legacci". Quanto dura la fedeltà tra due fidanzati, e soprattutto di cosa e' fatta? E' o non è fatta di scelte? Certamente, e' fatta anzitutto di due persone. Ma due persone da sole non fanno la fedeltà. E non sono il cane col padrone. Cioè: la spersonalizzazione di cui parli in realtà io la vedo proprio al contrario. Come DUE persone che fanno scelte. Di solito  (di solito.  ) non sono scelte che vanno contro la propria natura. Non siamo tagliati per essere cani, e abbiamo pure qualche problema se siamo tagliati per relazionarci solo con i cani per sentire la fedeltà verso noi. Non so se è chiaro. Per me non ci può essere spersonalizzazione laddove c'è la facoltà di discernimento  (non solo a livello intuitivo) che è tipica umana. Affidarsi solo ai sensi  ("ti sono fedele", senza un perché) e' pericoloso, e ne so pure qualcosa. E' diverso dal dire  "ti sono fedele PERCHÉ sto bene così". Il che presuppone che abbia incrociato alternative, coi sensi le abbia accarezzate, con la ragione le abbia adattate A ME. Mica a te . Solo per chiarire, ognuno va da sé che tiene il proprio punto di vista.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> Per me, non esiste quella spersonalizzazione di cui parli, perché a valle non dovrebbe esistere la fedeltà del cane tra due persone (non mi addentro in discorsi di etologia, diamo la fedeltà del cane per assodata nella tua accezione, che il punto è un altro.  ).
> 
> Bene: ora sostituisci fedeltà al progetto con fedeltà alla relazione. Scendiamo pure di un gradino, e pensiamo a due fidanzati, così leviamo un po' di  "legacci". Quanto dura la fedeltà tra due fidanzati, e soprattutto di cosa e' fatta? E' o non è fatta di scelte? Certamente, e' fatta anzitutto di due persone. Ma due persone da sole non fanno la fedeltà. E non sono il cane col padrone. Cioè: la spersonalizzazione di cui parli in realtà io la vedo proprio al contrario. Come DUE persone che fanno scelte. Di solito  (di solito.  ) non sono scelte che vanno contro la propria natura. Non siamo tagliati per essere cani, e abbiamo pure qualche problema se siamo tagliati per relazionarci solo con i cani per sentire la fedeltà verso noi. Non so se è chiaro. Per me non ci può essere spersonalizzazione laddove c'è la facoltà di discernimento  (non solo a livello intuitivo) che è tipica umana. Affidarsi solo ai sensi  ("ti sono fedele", senza un perché) e' pericoloso, e ne so pure qualcosa. E' diverso dal dire  "ti sono fedele PERCHÉ sto bene così". Il che presuppone che abbia incrociato alternative, coi sensi le abbia accarezzate, con la ragione le abbia adattate A ME. Mica a te . Solo per chiarire, ognuno va da sé che tiene il proprio punto di vista.


Ma io ho capito il tuo punto di vista eh?

E in gran parte lo condivido..

Il punto è la nascita di questo discorso qui

E cioè che tu mi venissi a dire che hai un DESIDERIO x Giovannino ma lasci perdere perché "sei fedele"

E io salterei sul divano

Perché tu non sai cosa stai dicendo, dal mio punto di vista

E se "sei fedele" a un impegno CON ME e non "a ME" 

Io non ci incastro una sega nel tuo desiderio di Giovannino

Ci incastra invece "l'impegno CON ME" al quale tu sei fedele, e che mi stai comunicando

E a questo punto resta solo da capire il grado di apprezzamento per la tua "fedeltà" all'impegno preso CON ME

Per taluni un dono dal cielo, su cui fare festa

Per me carta straccia.. che mi sostenere bene direttamente nella posizione di "colui che ostacola"

E c'è pure chi a essere ostacolo si compiace, mica che no

Ognuno gode a modo suo

Io a essere "ostacolo" non godo..

Tutto qui..


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non spostiamo all'esterno..
> Parliamo di "noi"
> 
> Tu sei fedele a tua moglie?
> ...


Tisana a parte, sì.
Potendo farlo la lascerei.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fortuna non sono un tipo fedele ...fiuuuuuu'
> 
> Tua moglie fa una scelta, Giovannino le garba ma non gliela vuole dare, stiamo entrando nel concetto " si tradisce con il pensiero?"
> Quello credo piu' o meno tutti se per tradire intendi che ci si crogiola a fantasticare su altre persone.
> ...


Sto provando a essere il più possibile fedele a ME STESSO..

Che è la base, secondo me

Parlando di fantasia, quella non mi è mI mancata.. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sto provando a essere il più possibile *fedele a ME STESSO..
> *
> Che è la base, secondo me
> 
> Parlando di fantasia, quella non mi è mI mancata.. :rotfl:


Confondi coerenza con fedeltà.
La fedeltà implica sempre un rapporto con altre persone.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tisana a parte, sì.
> Potendo farlo la lascerei.


Se la lasci non sei "fedele" a LEI

Non mi seguì.

Esserle fedele vorrebbe dire non battere ciglio e seguirla

Ripeto, si confonde fedeltà ALLA PERSONA (qualsiasi cosa faccia, io sarò qui) con fedeltà a un impegno (se non esci tutto bene, ma se esci allora io me ne vado via)

Tu Danny non sei affatto fedele alla persona, se te ne andassi

Come non lo sarei io, del resto

Sei fedele a un "impegno" con la persona 

Il cane aspetta il padrone, non chiede che ha fatto, non rompe i coglioni, aspetta sveglio e segue

Non ci sono "impegni" da parte del cane, ma c'è solo il suo padrone e la fedeltà al suo padrone.

Capita anche tra gli umani

Prendi Emilio Fede e Berlusconi


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il focus che a me (ripeto a ME) farebbe saltare i nervi
> 
> Tu sei "fedele"  .. è una frase sostanzialmente priva di significato, per me,
> 
> ...


Si ritorna sempre a guardare dal punto di vista sbagliato, secondo me.
Anch’io non vorrei che mi si fosse fedele solo per impegno preso (posto che chi ha questa forma mentis già di default non si guarda troppo intorno), ma se proprio vuoi essere libero come il vento di sperimentare altro ... vorrei esserlo anch’io ... ..quindi entrambi i coniugi devono condividere questo punto di vista ..e cioè che se desideri qualcuno non ti devi fare scrupoli perché è  sbagliato rimanere fedeli per principio ... Se così , bene.... 
Poi, a prescindere da questo se tu non consideri la fedeltà come un valore, buon per te ... basta che sia equa e paritaria . 
È come se se si dicesse al datore di lavoro che abbiamo violato il patto  di non concorrenza perché vogliamo essere fedeli all’azienda solo de non ne desideriamo un’altra .... secondo me il datore di lavoro ti butta fuori a calci in culo... però magari sei convincente


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Confondi coerenza con fedeltà.
> La fedeltà implica sempre un rapporto con altre persone.


No no.. io parlo proprio di "fedeltà"


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito il tuo punto di vista eh?
> 
> E in gran parte lo condivido..
> 
> ...


Comunque non credo fosse questo il senso che voleva dare originariamente  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] alla sua frase.

Nel suo  "decido di non tradire SOLO perché sono fedele", e precisamente in quel "SOLO" io vedo tanta roba. Vedo che anzitutto che il mondo mi interessa. E vedo che sono capace di convogliare il mio interesse verso quello che credo essere il mio bene. Esattamente come può avvenire per un traditore, che accarezza i sensi e decide  (non in balia dell'uccello che tira o della figa bagnata) che è proprio bene vivere questa esperienza. Non cambia niente. Non è che il tradito  "perde", e il non tradito. "vince". Capisco (nel senso che comprendo) quando dici che ti sentiresti di ostacolo: ma allora tale ti sentiresti anche da tradito, che subordina la propria scelta alla  "ritrovata" monogamia dell'altro.

Siamo ostacoli, o siamo individui che debbono anzitutto preoccuparsi delle proprie, di scelte?  Che comprendono anche il sapere riconoscere quando l'altro (per tornare al parallelo canino) ci racconta la sua fedeltà con le orecchie basse... Non sarebbe un piacere. Se io ti dicessi che ti sono fedele perché sono fedele di natura, ti direi semplicemente che nel momento in cui non riuscissi più a smazzarmi le emozioni ti lascerei. Sono coerente, perché l'ho pure fatto.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la lasci non sei "fedele" a LEI
> 
> Non mi seguì.
> 
> ...


Fede era fedele a berlusconi perché gli azzerava i debiti di gioco .
Poi anche berlusconi si è rotto e gli ha dato un calcio in culo, licenziandolo senza preavviso


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la lasci non sei "fedele" a LEI
> 
> Non mi seguì.
> 
> ...


Skorpio, fedeltà, non DEVOZIONE.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ritorna sempre a guardare dal punto di vista sbagliato, secondo me.
> Anch’io non vorrei che mi si fosse fedele solo per impegno preso (posto che chi ha questa forma mentis già di default non si guarda troppo intorno), ma se proprio vuoi essere libero come il vento di sperimentare altro ... vorrei esserlo anch’io ... ..quindi entrambi i coniugi devono condividere questo punto di vista ..e cioè che se desideri qualcuno non ti devi fare scrupoli perché è  sbagliato rimanere fedeli per principio ... Se così , bene....
> Poi, a prescindere da questo se tu non consideri la fedeltà come un valore, buon per te ... basta che sia equa e paritaria .
> È come se se si dicesse al datore di lavoro che abbiamo violato il patto  di non concorrenza perché vogliamo essere fedeli all’azienda solo de non ne desideriamo un’altra .... secondo me il datore di lavoro ti butta fuori a calci in culo... però magari sei convincente


Sono d'accordo

Io mi ero impuntato sulla "fedeltà" così come venduta in quel contesto immaginario

Mi venisse detto "quanto mi tira il postino" però io sono fedele!

Io chiederei schizzando su: "fedele a cosa?? Cosa vuoi vendermi ragazza?? Cosa mi stai passando in mano???"


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fede era fedele a berlusconi perché gli azzerava i debiti di gioco .
> Poi anche berlusconi si è rotto e gli ha dato un calcio in culo, licenziandolo senza preavviso


Se domani lo chiamasse che ha da pulire il cesso a Arcore, secondo me lui scatterebbe subito.. 

Però era un esempio come un altro..


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> . Se io ti dicessi che ti sono fedele perché sono fedele di natura, ti direi semplicemente che nel momento in cui non riuscissi più a smazzarmi le emozioni ti lascerei. Sono coerente, perché l'ho pure fatto.


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque non credo fosse questo il senso che voleva dare originariamente  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] alla sua frase.
> 
> Nel suo  "decido di non tradire SOLO perché sono fedele", e precisamente in quel "SOLO" io vedo tanta roba. Vedo che anzitutto che il mondo mi interessa. E vedo che sono capace di convogliare il mio interesse verso quello che credo essere il mio bene. Esattamente come può avvenire per un traditore, che accarezza i sensi e decide  (non in balia dell'uccello che tira o della figa bagnata) che è proprio bene vivere questa esperienza. Non cambia niente. Non è che il tradito  "perde", e il non tradito. "vince". Capisco (nel senso che comprendo) quando dici che ti sentiresti di ostacolo: ma allora tale ti sentiresti anche da tradito, che subordina la propria scelta alla  "ritrovata" monogamia dell'altro.
> 
> Siamo ostacoli, o siamo individui che debbono anzitutto preoccuparsi delle proprie, di scelte?  Che comprendono anche il sapere riconoscere quando l'altro (per tornare al parallelo canino) ci racconta la sua fedeltà con le orecchie basse... Non sarebbe un piacere. Se io ti dicessi che ti sono fedele perché sono fedele di natura, ti direi semplicemente che nel momento in cui non riuscissi più a smazzarmi le emozioni ti lascerei. Sono coerente, perché l'ho pure fatto.


Essere fedele di natura in realtà di “natura” ha ben poco... si diventa così come conseguenza di una forma mentis che si e’ strutturata nel tempo e che ti porta a vedere la fedeltà come un valore, un dono...non come la pellagra


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se domani lo chiamasse che ha da pulire il cesso a Arcore, secondo me lui scatterebbe subito..
> 
> Però era un esempio come un altro..


Opportunismo e leccaculismo non sono fedeltà.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se domani lo chiamasse che ha da pulire il cesso a Arcore, secondo me lui scatterebbe subito..
> 
> Però era un esempio come un altro..


Scatterebbe immaginando di riceverne beneficio ... come ha sempre fatto ...altrimenti col cacchio .... 
È l’esempio meno calzante ...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Essere fedele di natura in realtà di “natura” ha ben poco... si diventa così come conseguenza di una forma mentis che si e’ strutturata nel tempo e che ti porta a vedere la fedeltà come un valore, un dono...non come la pellagra


Chi è fedele sta bene nel suo progetto, con la persona che ha scelto.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, fedeltà, non DEVOZIONE.


Pensa a Gesù ... E alla passione

I "fedeli" chi sono?

Quelli che gli vanno nel culo o quelli che lo seguono?

Che vuol dire "fedele" alla persona???


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Io mi ero impuntato sulla "fedeltà" così come venduta in quel contesto immaginario
> 
> ...


Vedi..il fedele, quello doc è contento di non darsi al postino. Fa una scelta e ne è contento.. il suo dire “sono fedele” contiene all’interno molti significati.(sei così importante per me che non spreco tutto per una trombata col postino , etc  )...e quindi non è solo “uffa, che palle..:me lo tromberei ma non posso perché durante il matrimonio ho dichiarato fedeltà ..che jella!”
Uno che la pensa come dici tu, tradisce  ..punto ...
A me sembra cristallino ...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È l’esempio meno calzante ...


Può essere

Mi rispolvero l'esempio del cane, che comunque usavo per spiegare che vuol dire "essere fedeli alla persona"

Cosa ben diversa dall'essere fedeli a un impegno preso

Chiarisco anche che io sono un "infedele" rispetto alla persona e ne sono consapevole, così [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] è contenta che le ho risposto :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi è fedele sta bene nel suo progetto, con la persona che ha scelto.
> Nient'altro.


Esatto, ma non solo perché gli è andata di culo con la persona che ha scelto ....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi..il fedele, quello doc è contento di non darsi al postino. Fa una scelta e ne è contento.. il suo dire “sono fedele” contiene all’interno molti significati.(sei così importante per me che non spreco tutto per una trombata col postino , etc  )...e quindi non è solo “uffa, che palle..:me lo tromberei ma non posso perché durante il matrimonio ho dichiarato fedeltà ..che jella!”
> Uno che la pensa come dici tu, tradisce  ..punto ...
> A me sembra cristallino ...


Lo è anche per me

Ma più ti rileggo e più vedo fedeltà all'impegno

E se parli di "sprecare" leggo anche la paura di mandare tutto a puttane x una scopata

Che non ha nulla a che vedere con la "fedeltà alla persona" ma con i rischi di perdere una posizione


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Essere fedele di natura in realtà di “natura” ha ben poco... si diventa così come conseguenza di una forma mentis che si e’ strutturata nel tempo e che ti porta a vedere la fedeltà come un valore, un dono...non come la pellagra


Fosse solo un fatto culturale e /o morale inculcato e introiettato come  "dono" secondo me proveremmo tutti quanti a vivere senza. Per poi tirare conclusioni sulla validità di un precetto che nel nostro ordinamento non ha più da tempo "sanzioni" atte ad alcuna privazione della libertà.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensa a Gesù ... E alla passione
> 
> I "fedeli" chi sono?
> 
> ...


Fedeli, da fidelis, derivato da fides, fede.
Stiamo entrando in tutto un altro territorio, complicando sempre più il discorso, che è invece intuitivo.
Io sono fedele nel momento in cui rispetto mia moglie, l'impegno preso con lei, i miei sentimenti restano costanti e in tutto questo io sto bene.
Io sono infedele nel momento in cui manco di rispetto a mia moglie, agli impegni presi e mi innamoro di un'altra, con cui ho una frequentazione di nascosto.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi..il fedele, quello doc è contento di non darsi al postino. Fa una scelta e ne è contento.. il suo dire “sono fedele” contiene all’interno molti significati.(sei così importante per me che non spreco tutto per una trombata col postino , etc  )...e quindi non è solo “uffa, che palle..:me lo tromberei ma non posso perché durante il matrimonio ho dichiarato fedeltà ..che jella!”
> Uno che la pensa come dici tu, tradisce  ..punto ...
> A me sembra cristallino ...


:up:


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensa a Gesù ... E alla passione
> 
> I "fedeli" chi sono?
> 
> ...


Ma figurati!

Il primo Papa e' stato talmente fedele che lo ha disconosciuto per ben tre volte.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Opportunismo e leccaculismo non sono fedeltà.


Siamo tutti opportunisti

E "leccaculismo" è un panorama tuo

Anche i discepoli allora erano dei leccaculo opportunisti con Gesù, Perché speravano nella resurrezione

Sono panorami tuoi


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fedeli, da fidelis, derivato da fides, fede.
> Stiamo entrando in tutto un altro territorio, complicando sempre più il discorso, che è invece intuitivo.
> Io sono fedele nel momento in cui rispetto mia moglie, l'impegno preso con lei, i miei sentimenti restano costanti e in tutto questo io sto bene.
> Io sono infedele nel momento in cui manco di rispetto a mia moglie, agli impegni presi e mi innamoro di un'altra, con cui ho una frequentazione di nascosto.


Questo lo quoto

Hai scritto "impegni" 2 volte 

Fedeltà agli impegni appunto

Di cui, nel contesto nel quale sono entrato in discussione, io mi ci farei una sega

Io non apprezzo una persona che mi sta vicino in quanto "fedele a un impegno"

Non apprezzo una "fedeltà" a un impegno, mi innervosisce

Da sempre

E anche tra amici lo dico spesso: "non ti preoccupare, lascia perdere se ti eri impegnato con me, se vuoi cambiare programmi non ti preoccupare! Vai tranquillo!"


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti opportunisti
> 
> E "leccaculismo" è un panorama tuo
> 
> ...


Mi arrendo...:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sto provando a essere il più possibile fedele a ME STESSO..
> 
> Che è la base, secondo me
> 
> Parlando di fantasia, quella non mi è mI mancata.. :rotfl:


appunto se la tua fantasia ti si e' accesa su Genoveffa ( amica di famiglia) o Gertrude ( cugina di terzo grado) 
Come saresti messo a fedelta'?
fedele a te, a tua moglie, al vostro progetto di vita? 

oggi so scassacazzi


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo tutti opportunisti
> 
> E "leccaculismo" è un panorama tuo
> 
> ...


Non speravano, ma credevano. E credevano solo dopo averla vista.

Dove vuoi arrivare con questo discorso? Ad equiparare la fede in Dio con la fedeltà a un'altra persona? Alla promessa fatta a Dio di essere fedele all'altro?


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi è fedele sta bene nel suo progetto, con la persona che ha scelto.
> Nient'altro.


Chi sta bene nel suo progetto con la persona che ha scelto, è fedele 

....valuteri questa inversione dei fattori, spesso si fa confusione tra le due frasi per spiegare e giustificare. Non condanno a priori la seconda versione, poco onesta, ma alla fine è cinicamente più vicina alla realtà della prima (pragmatismo ermikkiano)


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> *Chi sta bene nel suo progetto con la persona che ha scelto, è fedele
> *
> ....valuteri questa inversione dei fattori, spesso si fa confusione tra le due frasi per spiegare e giustificare. Non condanno a priori la seconda versione, poco onesta, ma alla fine è cinicamente più vicina alla realtà della prima (pragmatismo ermikkiano)


Non è detto. Pensa a Nocciola.
E ci sono tante persone che nel progetto non stanno bene, ma sono ugualmente fedeli.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto se la tua fantasia ti si e' accesa su Genoveffa ( amica di famiglia) o Gertrude ( cugina di terzo grado)
> Come saresti messo a fedelta'?
> fedele a te, a tua moglie, al vostro progetto di vita?
> 
> oggi so scassacazzi


Eh.. sarei messo male già col solo desiderio, mi sa

Però se prendo a riferimento la "fedeltà all'impegno" (che prevede niente topa fuori che la mia) ovviamente mi basta "evitare" e quella fedeltà la mantengo

Ma è appunto un tipo di fedeltà 

PS tu non scassi nessun cazzo, almeno il mio no :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi arrendo...:sonar:


Non è una guerra

Stiamo cercando di scambiarci tra tutti i nostri punti di sensibilità individuale


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non speravano, ma credevano. E credevano solo dopo averla vista.
> 
> Dove vuoi arrivare con questo discorso? Ad equiparare la fede in Dio con la fedeltà a un'altra persona? Alla promessa fatta a Dio di essere fedele all'altro?


Voglio arrivare a trasmettere la mia sensibilità nel "separare" la fedeltà a una persona dalla fedeltà a un impegno

Che sono due cose per me COMPLETAMENTE diverse, e che spesso vedo e leggo confusamente "ammucchiate" in un generico "io sono fedele"

Che per taluni banalmente vuol riduttivamente dire: io non scopo fuori


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è una guerra
> 
> Stiamo cercando di scambiarci tra tutti i nostri punti di sensibilità individuale


Non ho ancora capito cosa sia per te la fedeltà, però.

Mi pare che tu la annoveri tra i più alti degli ideali. C'è un punto in cui bisogna smettere di guardare l'orizzonte, e vedere cosa si può umanamente farne su questa Terra, di quella immagine che qui si riflette.
Non so se si capisce.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voglio arrivare a trasmettere la mia sensibilità nel "separare" la fedeltà a una persona dalla fedeltà a un impegno
> 
> Che sono due cose per me COMPLETAMENTE diverse, e che spesso vedo e leggo confusamente "ammucchiate" in un generico "io sono fedele"
> 
> Che per taluni banalmente vuol riduttivamente dire: io non scopo fuori


Ma l'impegno senza la persona non esisterebbe, non puoi scinderlo.
Non sei fedele in astratto al matrimonio, ma alla persona che hai sposato.
Lo sei perché hai fatto una scelta, che rispetti, e continui a farlo anche quando le cose cambiano, col tempo, perché questo ti fa stare bene.
Io sono rimasto fedele anche quando sono stato tradito, perché per me la priorità era la famiglia, era quella che miravo a salvaguardare, con tutto quello che in quel concetto può essere contenuto. Era quella la dimensione che mi faceva stare bene, non le scopate fuori, che non ho mai cercato. Era quello il mio obiettivo.
Non ho mai pensato: va beh, tu scopi fuori, lo faccio anch'io, e stiamo bene entrambi.
No, non sarei stato bene così.
Dopodichè, se vuoi dirmi che si cambia, certo. Quando il mondo cambia intorno a te, ti adegui.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho ancora capito cosa sia per te la fedeltà, però.


Se non mi ci metti accanto "a cosa"..  per me è un qualcosa privo di significato

Fedeltà a cosa?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non mi ci metti accanto "a cosa"..  per me è un qualcosa privo di significato
> 
> Fedeltà a cosa?


Ma devi dirlo tu, mica noi.


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto. Pensa a Nocciola.
> E ci sono tante persone che nel progetto non stanno bene, ma sono ugualmente fedeli.


Appunto, non è detta neanche la versione originale


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Appunto, non è detta neanche la versione originale


Vero.
Più che stare bene, direi, è non sentire la fedeltà come una forzatura.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo è anche per me
> 
> Ma più ti rileggo e più vedo fedeltà all'impegno
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non leggi bene
O sono io che scrivo male eh..
Come la metti tu e’ davvero molto molto riduttivo


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non mi ci metti accanto "a cosa"..  per me è un qualcosa privo di significato
> 
> Fedeltà a cosa?


Fedeltà a noi, ai nostri ideali. Miro alto pure io, ma l'ideale alla fine e' qualcosa che e' dentro noi


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> .(sei così importante per me che non spreco tutto per una trombata col postino , etc  )...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi sa che non leggi bene
> O sono io che scrivo male eh..
> Come la metti tu e’ davvero molto molto riduttivo


Devi capire che io leggo bene, ma ovviamente io (come chiunque) decodifico con la mia sensibilità, che è diversa dalla tua

Quello che ho riportato (scritto da te) a me mi manderebbe in bestia

Io non voglio "vincere" (sei più importante tu, affanculo il MIO desiderio x il postino)


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devi capire che io leggo bene, ma ovviamente io (come chiunque) decodifico con la mia sensibilità, che è diversa dalla tua
> 
> Quello che ho riportato (scritto da te) a me mi manderebbe in bestia
> 
> Io non voglio "vincere" (sei più importante tu, affanculo il MIO desiderio x il postino)


Non leggi bene perché selezioni solo quello che ti serve e tralasci il resto ..e così diventi Sfiancante.
Ti ho fatto un esempio ma c’è ne sono tanti altri..ognuno metta il suo... 
Messa come la metti tu non tradire è da coglioni...perché ti può capitare di essere attratto da qualcuno ma fai una scelta sulla base di come valuti te stesso e il tuo partner ..
Sono sposata con un uno che scopro essere un muflone puzzolente e preferisco il vicino di casa (il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente ...non me lo virgolettare, please ma capiscine il senso estremizzato)... cerco una soluzione ... che può prevedere di dare il benservito al muflone ....non mi trombo il  vicino per essere fedele a me stessa.. e neppure non lo trombo perché voglio essere fedele ad ogni costo al muflone . Mollo il muflone .... 
poi...se mio marito mi dicesse : vicino a me c’era la shiffer che mi faceva l’occhiolono ...ma non c’ho neanche pensato ...io sto bene con te e non ti farei mai del male perché ti amo e ti rispetto ... a me non farebbe imbestialire per niente ... ha fatto una scelta e messo me al primo posto...
Che ti fa schifo l’idea ?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma devi dirlo tu, mica noi.


Cioè fammi capire

Uno mi chiede "ma ti piace?"

E io chiedo:" dimmi cosa e ti rispondo"

E l'altro mi dice:" boh.. dillo tu che cosa"

Io ho chiesto "fedeltà a cosa?" 

Cosa è per me la "fedeltà" senza una ulteriore specifica per me è una domanda alla quale non so rispondere

È un concetto astratto, dove uno butta di tutto un po'

Fedeltà a me stesso?
A una persona?
A un patto?
A una bandiera o a una ideologia?

A cosa?


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devi capire che io leggo bene, ma ovviamente io (come chiunque) decodifico con la mia sensibilità, che è diversa dalla tua
> 
> Quello che ho riportato (scritto da te) a me mi manderebbe in bestia
> 
> Io non voglio "vincere" (sei più importante tu, affanculo il MIO desiderio x il postino)


Parli di fedeltà alla persona, quasi che quella persona fosse il tuo Dio. Non è così. Tu hai una immagine della fedeltà che... Ti può venire dall'Alto, può anche venire dall'orizzonte di te... Ognuno sceglie dove trovarla, quella immagine. Ma poi quella immagine... Non resta lì  
Ho come l'impressione che tu la percepisca come esterna. Irraggiungibile. Una icona  

Cosa te ne puoi fare di una fedeltà irrealizzabile? Come fai a sentirla tua, se non la  "cali" in te? Questa e' la mia impressione.
Vedi la fedeltà come qualcosa che  "sovrasta". Bella eh. Ma per così dire non umana.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire
> 
> Uno mi chiede "ma ti piace?"
> 
> ...


Ti ho risposto. Ora non scappi


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fedeltà a noi, ai nostri ideali. Miro alto pure io, ma l'ideale alla fine e' qualcosa che e' dentro noi


Fedeltà a me ? Come ad esempio un mio desiderio?

Essere fedele a ME significa tentare di non respingere e incartare un mio desiderio, per poi buongiorno trarlo nel cesso, anche ove questo fosse scomodo, anche ove questo fosse fonte di rogna e problemi

Che non vuol dire "agire"

Vuol dire trattarlo con cura, e non buttarlo nella mischia di un discorso come pegno sacrificale di una rinnovata "fedeltà a un impegno"

Per esempio...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fedeltà a me ? Come ad esempio un mio desiderio?
> 
> Essere fedele a ME significa tentare di non respingere e incartare un mio desiderio, per poi buongiorno trarlo nel cesso, anche ove questo fosse scomodo, anche ove questo fosse fonte di rogna e problemi
> 
> ...


Mi ricordi il "Signor Veneranda" di Carlo Manzoni.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Parli di fedeltà alla persona, quasi che quella persona fosse il tuo Dio. Non è così. Tu hai una immagine della fedeltà che... Ti può venire dall'Alto, può anche venire dall'orizzonte di te... Ognuno sceglie dove trovarla, quella immagine. Ma poi quella immagine... Non resta lì
> Ho come l'impressione che tu la percepisca come esterna. Irraggiungibile. Una icona
> 
> Cosa te ne puoi fare di una fedeltà irrealizzabile? Come fai a sentirla tua, se non la  "cali" in te? Questa e' la mia impressione.
> Vedi la fedeltà come qualcosa che  "sovrasta". Bella eh. Ma per così dire non umana.


Ma io non sono fedele.. l'ho già detto 

So che la mia fedeltà è all'impegno e non alla persona

Se ti dico: stasera alle 8 sono al ristorante che ti aspetto, stai sicura che io stasera alle 8 sono al ristorante che ti aspetto, crollasse il mondo

Ma non perché sono fedele a TE

Ma perché sono fedele all'impegno con TE

Che potevo pure prendere con Danny o con Jaca

Tu non conti un cazzo, in questi termini, a livello di fedeltà mia.. 

conta l'impegno, la fedeltà all'impegno, mi spiego?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi..il fedele, quello doc è contento di non darsi al postino. Fa una scelta e ne è contento.. il suo dire “sono fedele” contiene all’interno molti significati.(sei così importante per me che non spreco tutto per una trombata col postino , etc  )...e quindi non è solo “uffa, che palle..:me lo tromberei ma non posso perché durante il matrimonio ho dichiarato fedeltà ..che jella!”
> Uno che la pensa come dici tu, tradisce  ..punto ...
> A me sembra cristallino ...


Concordo.
La fedeltà a una persona e al progetto con lei è una scelta e come tutte le scelte comporta la non scelta di altre possibilità che possono essere sia sessuali che di altro tipo. 
Significa che si valuta il rapporto con quella persona e il rispetto dovuto.
Personalmente sono strutturalmente fedele perché per provare attrazione devo frequentare una persona per del tempo e quindi la scelta è semplice.
A me sarebbe piaciuta una fedeltà di questo tipo. 
Ma anche chi prova attrazione e desiderio più facilmente dovrebbe ugualmente compiere una scelta per il bene e il rispetto e la lealtà alla persona con cui ha scelto di condividere un progetto di vita. Questa scelta si chiama fedeltà.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fedeltà a me ? Come ad esempio un mio desiderio?
> 
> Essere fedele a ME significa tentare di non respingere e incartare un mio desiderio, per poi buongiorno trarlo nel cesso, anche ove questo fosse scomodo, anche ove questo fosse fonte di rogna e problemi
> 
> ...


Benissimo  

Ho un desiderio. Lo sento, lo percepisco con i sensi. Poi come lo elaboro? Non significa buttarlo nel cesso. Significa che se mi piglia il desiderio di qualcuno andrò oltre i sensi per capirlo. Smazzarlo appunto. Tu come lo smazzi? Se lo smazzi, lo smazzi sempre passando all'azione verso il tuo desiderio (a prescindere dalla realizzabilità)? Hai l'impressione di non smazzarlo se ti determini a non agire? Ti fermi ai sensi (non credo)?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benissimo
> 
> Ho un desiderio. Lo sento, lo percepisco con i sensi. Poi come lo elaboro? Non significa buttarlo nel cesso. Significa che se mi piglia il desiderio di qualcuno andrò oltre i sensi per capirlo. Smazzarlo appunto. Tu come lo smazzi? Se lo smazzi, lo smazzi sempre passando all'azione verso il tuo desiderio (a prescindere dalla realizzabilità)? Hai l'impressione di non smazzarlo se ti determini a non agire? Ti fermi ai sensi (non credo)?


Smazzarlo (per me) non vuol dire andare dritto all'azione

Vuol dire strutturarlo dentro.

E metterlo pienamente a concorrere alla formazione di te

L'azione viene dopo tutto questo
E può pure essere un "lascio perdere"

Ma se fosse un "lascio perdere SOLO perché c'è mio marito" ebbene.. non è ben strutturato in te (secondo me)

Hai dovuto cercare fuori .. appigliarti "All"impegno preso" perché altrimenti non sai dove cazzo collocare


Mesi fa, altrove, scriveva una ragazza disperata, era sposata da un anno e amava alla follia suo marito, ma provava da poco una "vergognosa" attrazione per un suo amico

Era incapace di darsi tregua, "rifiutava" questo desiderio suo (mi faccio schifo! Sono una puttana! Mi vergogno!)

Non riusciva ad "assumerlo" come parte di se

Pregava il suo Dio che "passasse al più presto" perché si sentiva una merda col marito

Questo è un esempio di "desiderio rifiutato" .. di "rifiuto di se" .. di rifiuto di accogliere una parte di se

È un esempio di totale "infedeltà" a se stessa, che si traduce in "vade retro" io ho mio marito, vergogna troia schifosa!

Ecco.. fosse stata mia moglie, e mi avesse a posteriori e a acque chete, presentato questa cosa (non ci sono andata, sono rimasta fedele, ora è passata.. ho resistito!!.) mi avrebbe fatto vomitare


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Smazzarlo (per me) non vuol dire andare dritto all'azione
> 
> Vuol dire strutturarlo dentro.
> 
> ...


Ma appunto non era andata oltre ai sensi. Giustamente tu parli di  "strutturare". E poi uno struttura come vuole, cioè secondo lui. Io non riuscirei  (parlo di mia natura, poi mai dire mai) a strutturare il desiderio senza prima strutturare una perdita. Cosa perdo seguendo il desiderio? E guarda che lo faccio pure ora  
Una volta che mi sono chiare le perdite, passo a pesare i guadagni. Poi capitano le cd. "decisioni di pancia", ma invero ci credo poco.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Smazzarlo (per me) non vuol dire andare dritto all'azione
> 
> Vuol dire strutturarlo dentro.
> 
> ...


Uh....pieno di casi così ..... 
non prendere ad esempio casi patologici  ....


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> La fedeltà a una persona e al progetto con lei è una scelta e come tutte le scelte comporta la non scelta di altre possibilità che possono essere sia sessuali che di altro tipo.
> Significa che si valuta il rapporto con quella persona e il rispetto dovuto.
> Personalmente sono strutturalmente fedele perché per provare attrazione devo frequentare una persona per del tempo e quindi la scelta è semplice.
> ...


Infatti..: per questo quando sento che si giustifica la scelta di tradire l’altro con la scusa del “così non tradisco me stesso “ mi sembra tanto tanto una presa per il culo ...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma appunto non era andata oltre ai sensi.


Ah non saprei dove sia andata..

Combatteva come una biscia tra sé e sé .. nella piena solitudine di se

Mentre il marito a 30 cm guardava Bonolis bello tranquillo

A me non piacerebbe avere una donna così accanto..

Ma so che non posso scegliere, poiché se non me ne parla io nulla posso

Ma se dopo 6 mesi mi venisse a dire che "le piaceva tanto il mio amico, ma.. ha retto e mi è rimasta fedele!!!!"

Io (parlo di ME) potrei anche sfasciare il salotto in 30 secondi.. :rotfl:

E ripeto che capisco chi invece stappasse lo champagne e brindasse in coppa


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti..: per questo quando sento che si giustifica la scelta di tradire l’altro con la scusa del “così non tradisco me stesso “ mi sembra tanto tanto una presa per il culo ...


Paraculaggine, se proprio vogliamo.
Basterebbe dire: tradisco perché ho voglia di farlo. Stop.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah non saprei dove sia andata..
> 
> Combatteva come una biscia tra sé e sé .. nella piena solitudine di se
> 
> ...


Va beh, sono tutte ipotesi però che fai.
Ti voglio vedere al momento come ti comporti.
Cose reali, avvenute, no?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, sono tutte ipotesi però che fai.
> Ti voglio vedere al momento come ti comporti.
> Cose reali, avvenute, no?


Si sono solo ipotesi, questo è vero

Però se già leggerlo mi fa un certo effetto, avendo ben strutturato il messaggio che mi passerebbe, la reazione sarebbe comunque molto virulenta


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh....pieno di casi così .....
> non prendere ad esempio casi patologici  ....


Credo sia un caso frequente quello della attrazione per un conoscente del proprio partner

Se è patologico non lo so


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non riuscirei  (parlo di mia natura, poi mai dire mai) a strutturare il desiderio senza prima strutturare una perdita. Cosa perdo seguendo il desiderio? E guarda che lo faccio pure ora
> .


Come ho già scritto 30 volte, lo capisco

E capisco chi avendo "vinto" "(ha sacrificato il desiderio x non sacrificare "la fedeltà al nostro impegno") si rallegra


Come ho già scritto, io non voglio "vincere"

Non voglio partecipare proprio

Smazzatela

Tienimi fuori da questa battaglia tutta tua tra te e te

Lasciami perdere

E se proprio non ce la fai a tenermi fuori, almeno taci

E proteggimi..  nel mio volerne star fuori


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah non saprei dove sia andata..
> 
> Combatteva come una biscia tra sé e sé .. nella piena solitudine di se
> 
> ...


Beh. Probabilmente se uno venisse da me e si descrivesse come una sorta di  "survivor" farei uguale anch'io.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Probabilmente se uno venisse da me e si descrivesse come una sorta di  "survivor" farei uguale anch'io.


Forse comincio a spiegarmi..


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse comincio a spiegarmi..


Eppure mica troppo tempo fa parlasti con certo rammarico del ragazzo che alla radio raccontò di non poter parlare alla fidanzata delle proprie pulsioni esterne...


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Paraculaggine, se proprio vogliamo.
> Basterebbe dire: tradisco perché ho voglia di farlo. Stop.


Gia ‘ ... 
il raccontarsela e raccontarla adagiata su un letto di profondità e  una spruzzata di superiorità verso chi proprio e’ limitato e non vuol capire ..mi genera quasi tenerezza


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia un caso frequente quello della attrazione per un conoscente del proprio partner
> 
> Se è patologico non lo so


Vedi che sposti ?
la patologia non è essere attratti da un conoscente del partner ... anche perché se frequenta la cerchia della coppia e’ probabile che un conoscente mio sia conoscente suo..:
La patologia e’ la modalità con cui sta qua ha gestito l’attrazione ...:da demente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah non saprei dove sia andata..
> 
> Combatteva come una biscia tra sé e sé .. nella piena solitudine di se
> 
> ...


Se il marito guardava Bonolis avrebbe fatto bene a tradirlo :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eppure mica troppo tempo fa parlasti con certo rammarico del ragazzo che alla radio raccontò di non poter parlare alla fidanzata delle proprie pulsioni esterne...


Si.. ma non mi pare che fossi rammaricato

Rimarcavo il fatto che, mancando uno spazio comune accogliente tra loro dove poter mettere queste sue pulsioni, doveva necessariamente smazzarsele da solo

Se manca spazio di accoglienza, o ti aggrappi alle pareti dello spazio aspettando che passi la tormenta, oppure te la smazzi tra te e te 

Io non vedo alternative, tu?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi che sposti ?
> la patologia non è essere attratti da un conoscente del partner ... anche perché se frequenta la cerchia della coppia e’ probabile che un conoscente mio sia conoscente suo..:
> La patologia e’ la modalità con cui sta qua ha gestito l’attrazione ...:da demente


Non avevo capito

Credo che utilizzasse il luogo dove scriveva come spazio di sfogo, protetta dall'anonimato

È una reazione come un'altra

C'è chi si iscrive a un corso di nuoto, chi si butta nel lavoro, e chi va a cantare nel coro della parrocchia.. 

Ognuno fa quello che può

Io non vedo patologie, vedo più una incapacità di abbracciare e integrare una parte di se


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo sia un caso frequente quello della attrazione per un conoscente del proprio partner
> 
> Se è patologico non lo so


Ho una cara amica che prova un’attrazione “a pelle” molto forte, sembra ricambiata, verso il compagno di una sua conoscente.
Le occasioni per frequentarsi a coppie tutti insieme capitano.

Lei fa il suo ed evita qualsiasi possibile contatto “altro”, perché sebbene avverta questa intesa non ha proprio l’intenzione di alimentarla.

Non si sogna di parlarne con il suo compagno e nel suo confidarmi la gestione di questa cosa mai una volta ha mostrato che questa scelta sia un peso o chissà quale sacrificio.

Ecco per me la fedeltà è questa. 
Gestire la vita e quello che ti capita, forte delle ragioni per cui hai scelto di legarti alla persona che hai accanto.

Le attrazioni irresistibili non esistono.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il marito guardava Bonolis avrebbe fatto bene a tradirlo :carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl:

A me piace!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho una cara amica che prova un’attrazione “a pelle” molto forte, sembra ricambiata, verso il compagno di una sua conoscente.
> Le occasioni per frequentarsi a coppie tutti insieme capitano.
> 
> Lei fa il suo ed evita qualsiasi possibile contatto “altro”, perché sebbene avverta questa intesa non ha proprio l’intenzione di alimentarla.
> ...


Esatto!

Lascia fuori il marito e smazza x se (evidentemente nel loro spazio relazionale questa intimità sarebbe una bomba atomica)

E niente sacrificio.

Cmq è una gestione pericolosa la sua, faglielo presente 

Perché finché si viaggia sulle "sensazioni" è abbastanza agevole

Ma se uno un bel giorno si "spoglia" davanti all'altra del suo desiderio, lo scenario cambia

Mi pare di ricordare che dovresti saperne qualcosa, di questo meccanismo


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non sono fedele.. l'ho già detto
> 
> So che la mia fedeltà è all'impegno e non alla persona
> 
> ...


Molti anni fa una amica, che ritenevo pari ad una sorella, ha iniziato a portarsi fuori un'altra ragazza. Timidissima. Noi si parlava di tutto e lei stava lì a far da palo. Se le rivolgevi una domanda ti rispondeva con due sillabe in croce. Ma non era una ragazza insicura, si percepiva. Non riuscivo a stabilire alcun contatto con lei, e mi dispiaceva. La mia amica era molto più docile di me, forse con lei in mia assenza si apriva. Così seppi che le piaceva tanto un ragazzo, ma non riusciva a dire neppure una parola o molto poche quando lo vedeva. La sua infatuazione per questo ragazzo viaggiava dietro a sguardi, brevi incontri. Le emozioni che viveva le condivideva con la mia amica. Lo capivo, anch'io la trovavo una persona splendida. Un'estate fecimo una vacanza insieme, e fu molto noiosa. Sembrava di avere dietro una bambina, e bisognava fermarsi alle ore convenute per pranzare, tornare la sera non troppo tardi. Non nego che provai una sorta di gelosia per il modo in cui la mia amica stava dietro all'altra. Non capivo perchè bisognasse tenerla come un limbo protetto, anzichè "farla uscire".
Qualche tempo dopo, eravamo in macchina insieme, lei mi fece una confidenza. Così dal niente. Mi disse: _Sai M?_ (il ragazzo che piaceva tanto all'altra) _Me lo sono fatto_.
Usò proprio queste parole. E poi mi raccontò come era andata la cosa. Era stata una volta, non sarebbe successo più niente. L'altra ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto sapere niente.
Così fu. Io tenni fede a quella che ritenevo una sorella. Ma da quel giorno poco alla volta smisi si vederla come tale. Non era lei. Non era la persona che io immaginavo. Qualcosa cambiò senza che me ne rendessi conto.
Il fatto è che trovai terribile quello che aveva fatto ma non perchè si era fatta un ragazzo, ma perchè era proprio quello per cui l'altra tanto si emozionava. Quella che lei voleva tenere in un limbo, quasi che non dovesse vedere i mali del mondo. Lei aveva raccolto confidenze che io non sapevo, come si usa tra amiche.
Loro sono amiche tutt'ora. 
Non c'era nessun vincolo matrimoniale, ne fidanzamento, ma io vidi un tradimento. Ti assicuro che questa mia amica non era una cretina, una tipa superficiale, anzi tante volte ho ascoltato le sue riflessioni. Forse è stata solo una cazzata, cose di gioventù si potrebbe dire, ma ero giovane anch'io come lei ai tempi e non ci ho visto una cazzata.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. ma non mi pare che fossi rammaricato
> 
> Rimarcavo il fatto che, mancando uno spazio comune accogliente tra loro dove poter mettere queste sue pulsioni, doveva necessariamente smazzarsele da solo
> 
> ...


Io all'epoca dissi che se fossi stata nella fidanzata e lui fosse venuto a piagnucolare di non sapere per quanto avrebbe resistito alle tentazioni, lo avrei mandato a cagare più o meno all'istante.

Tu rispondesti più o meno che se fossi stato il mio fidanzato non mi avresti dato alcun motivo per dubitare della tua fedeltà, premettendo che piuttosto che fidanzato con una che la pensava come me però avresti scelto la morte  

Si parlò delle mura domestiche quale terreno per te "inospitale". Di accoglienza dell'altro, più di come l'altro accoglieva e risolveva parti di sé.

Più o meno, se bene rammento


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io all'epoca dissi che se fossi stata nella fidanzata e lui fosse venuto a piagnucolare di non sapere per quanto avrebbe resistito alle tentazioni, lo avrei mandato a cagare più o meno all'istante.
> 
> Tu rispondesti più o meno che se fossi stato il mio fidanzato non mi avresti dato alcun motivo per dubitare della tua fedeltà, premettendo che piuttosto che fidanzato con una che la pensava come me però avresti scelto la morte
> 
> ...


Si, confermo tutto..

Se tra 6 mesi io e te ci si fidanzasse x un magico destino di coincidenze, tu sai già in anticipo che se io provassi un bel giorno desiderio per un'altra donna, col cazzo che verrei a esporlo nel nostro spazio relazionale 

Con mia moglie è uguale.. eh?

Questo livello di intimità nel nostro spazio, non troverebbe spazio.. semplice


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non avevo capito
> 
> Credo che utilizzasse il luogo dove scriveva come spazio di sfogo, protetta dall'anonimato
> 
> ...


Abbracciare, integrare o capire per risolvere ? Magari voleva solo risolvere ..e risolvere non sempre significa abbracciare parti di te...capire si..ma Abbracciare (che vuol dire accettare e accogliere e dirsi ...sono fatta così, embeh?) siamo   sicuri ? 
A me quelli  che ti dicono “caspita come sei cesso oggi”..tu te la prendi e loro per tutta risposta ti dicono “ eh ma guarda che io sono fatto così ..non te la prendere, ho deciso di abbracciare quello che sono.. perché è nella mia natura.. “ io li abbraccerei con una motosega.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Molti anni fa una amica, che ritenevo pari ad una sorella, ha iniziato a portarsi fuori un'altra ragazza. Timidissima. Noi si parlava di tutto e lei stava lì a far da palo. Se le rivolgevi una domanda ti rispondeva con due sillabe in croce. Ma non era una ragazza insicura, si percepiva. Non riuscivo a stabilire alcun contatto con lei, e mi dispiaceva. La mia amica era molto più docile di me, forse con lei in mia assenza si apriva. Così seppi che le piaceva tanto un ragazzo, ma non riusciva a dire neppure una parola o molto poche quando lo vedeva. La sua infatuazione per questo ragazzo viaggiava dietro a sguardi, brevi incontri. Le emozioni che viveva le condivideva con la mia amica. Lo capivo, anch'io la trovavo una persona splendida. Un'estate fecimo una vacanza insieme, e fu molto noiosa. Sembrava di avere dietro una bambina, e bisognava fermarsi alle ore convenute per pranzare, tornare la sera non troppo tardi. Non nego che provai una sorta di gelosia per il modo in cui la mia amica stava dietro all'altra. Non capivo perchè bisognasse tenerla come un limbo protetto, anzichè "farla uscire".
> Qualche tempo dopo, eravamo in macchina insieme, lei mi fece una confidenza. Così dal niente. Mi disse: _Sai M?_ (il ragazzo che piaceva tanto all'altra) _Me lo sono fatto_.
> Usò proprio queste parole. E poi mi raccontò come era andata la cosa. Era stata una volta, non sarebbe successo più niente. L'altra ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto sapere niente.
> Così fu. Io tenni fede a quella che ritenevo una sorella. Ma da quel giorno poco alla volta smisi si vederla come tale. Non era lei. Non era la persona che io immaginavo. Qualcosa cambiò senza che me ne rendessi conto.
> ...


Non so .. Marjanna... 
Certo da "dentro" le forme si "sformano".. però...

Se la tua amica voleva farselo, voleva farselo...

La cotta si quella ragazza doveva quindi inibirla?

Si.. può essere.. e lo capisco.
Una questione di onore

Però.. è soggettivo.. e poi c'è anche "l'altro" .. che decide x se

Ovviamente nella misura in cui il "maschio" non è "considerato" un osso per cagnette (cit. De Andrè)


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Molti anni fa una amica, che ritenevo pari ad una sorella, ha iniziato a portarsi fuori un'altra ragazza. Timidissima. Noi si parlava di tutto e lei stava lì a far da palo. Se le rivolgevi una domanda ti rispondeva con due sillabe in croce. Ma non era una ragazza insicura, si percepiva. Non riuscivo a stabilire alcun contatto con lei, e mi dispiaceva. La mia amica era molto più docile di me, forse con lei in mia assenza si apriva. Così seppi che le piaceva tanto un ragazzo, ma non riusciva a dire neppure una parola o molto poche quando lo vedeva. La sua infatuazione per questo ragazzo viaggiava dietro a sguardi, brevi incontri. Le emozioni che viveva le condivideva con la mia amica. Lo capivo, anch'io la trovavo una persona splendida. Un'estate fecimo una vacanza insieme, e fu molto noiosa. Sembrava di avere dietro una bambina, e bisognava fermarsi alle ore convenute per pranzare, tornare la sera non troppo tardi. Non nego che provai una sorta di gelosia per il modo in cui la mia amica stava dietro all'altra. Non capivo perchè bisognasse tenerla come un limbo protetto, anzichè "farla uscire".
> Qualche tempo dopo, eravamo in macchina insieme, lei mi fece una confidenza. Così dal niente. Mi disse: _Sai M?_ (il ragazzo che piaceva tanto all'altra) _Me lo sono fatto_.
> Usò proprio queste parole. E poi mi raccontò come era andata la cosa. Era stata una volta, non sarebbe successo più niente. L'altra ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto sapere niente.
> Così fu. Io tenni fede a quella che ritenevo una sorella. Ma da quel giorno poco alla volta smisi si vederla come tale. Non era lei. Non era la persona che io immaginavo. Qualcosa cambiò senza che me ne rendessi conto.
> ...


Non ti sei mai chiesta per quale motivo te l’Abbia raccontato ?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Abbracciare, integrare o capire per risolvere ? Magari voleva solo risolvere ..e risolvere non sempre significa abbracciare parti di te...capire si..ma Abbracciare (che vuol dire accettare e accogliere e dirsi ...sono fatta così, embeh?) siamo   sicuri ?
> A me quelli  che ti dicono “caspita come sei cesso oggi”..tu te la prendi e loro per tutta risposta ti dicono “ eh ma guarda che io sono fatto così ..non te la prendere, ho deciso di abbracciare quello che sono.. perché è nella mia natura.. “ io li abbraccerei con una motosega.


Ah non ti so dire quel che volesse

Di sicuro non si sapeva "abbracciare" nel senso di accogliere e integrare quella parte di se, che cozzava con l'immagine che lei stessa aveva di se

Io ad esempio non abbraccio una donna in alcune parti che lei non si sa abbracciare, non mi riesce proprio fisicamente.

Si fece a riguardo (e a titolo esemplificativo) un lunghissimo e battagliato confronto su un 3d da me personalmente  aperto sulla "troia" ... Alcuni mesi fa, in amore e sesso


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, confermo tutto..
> 
> Se tra 6 mesi io e te ci si fidanzasse x un magico destino di coincidenze, tu sai già in anticipo che se io provassi un bel giorno desiderio per un'altra donna, col cazzo che verrei a esporlo nel nostro spazio relazionale
> 
> ...


Credo che non possa trovare altro spazio che nei fatti. Con chiunque e verso chiunque. Un desiderio non è una opinione.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che non possa trovare altro spazio che nei fatti. Con chiunque e verso chiunque. Un desiderio non è una opinione.


Io credo di no

Se si decide che nel nostro spazio un "desiderio" forte x un'altra persona (che non vuol dire che la Gerini mi piace di più della Pivetti) può entrare e diventare "spazio di confronto comune" certo che ci può entrare

Ovvio che va dialogato sul "senso" del farlo entrare

Se il senso fosse meramente "autorizzatorio" ("solo un pompino, dai.. promesso!") Sarebbe una cagata pazzesca :rotfl:

Per me, ovviamente


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so .. Marjanna...
> Certo da "dentro" le forme si "sformano".. però...
> 
> Se la tua amica voleva farselo, voleva farselo...
> ...


Ma quale soggettivo.
Se uno è stronza, è stronza e per come si è comportata la tipa in questione è stronza..
Se vedo uno con la panza ad anguria e le gambe da National Sequoia Park  non dico che è uno magro.
Esistono definizioni creato apposta per facilitare la comunicazione e la comprensione.
Non relativizziamo tutto sulla base di ciò che ci fa comodo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quale soggettivo.
> Se uno è stronza, è stronza e per come si è comportata la tipa in questione è stronza..
> Se vedo uno con la panza ad anguria e le gambe da National Sequoia Park  non dico che è uno magro.
> Esistono definizioni creato apposta per facilitare la comunicazione e la comprensione.
> Non relativizziamo tutto sulla base di ciò che ci fa comodo.


Ma quale relativizzare..

Se tu mi confidi che sei pazzo di   [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] io dovrei quindi sentirmi inibito se ci volessi scopare una volta al mese al motel k?

Ma niente affatto

Jaca farà le sue scelte da individuo e valuterà le rispettive proposte, mica è un posto da prenotare a teatro

Ma che scherziamo???? A' Danny..


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quale relativizzare..
> 
> Se tu mi confidi che sei pazzo di   @_Jacaranda_ io dovrei quindi sentirmi inibito se ci volessi scopare una volta al mese al motel k?
> 
> ...


Diciamo che come amico saresti una merda, nel caso.
Opinione mia, si intende.
Non perché tu lo abbia fatto, ma perché - se fossi nella situazione descritta da Marjanna - saresti falso e ipocrita.
Non essendo mio amico, ovviamente, non hai alcun vincolo nei miei confronti e puoi fare quello che vuoi, non devi rendere conto a me.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che come amico saresti una merda, nel caso.
> Opinione mia, si intende.
> Non perché tu lo abbia fatto, ma perché - se fossi nella situazione descritta da Marjanna - saresti stato falso.
> Non essendo mio amico, ovviamente, non hai alcun vincolo nei miei confronti.


Appunto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che come amico saresti una merda, nel caso.
> Opinione mia, si intende.
> Non perché tu lo abbia fatto, ma perché - se fossi nella situazione descritta da Marjanna - saresti falso e ipocrita.
> Non essendo mio amico, ovviamente, non hai alcun vincolo nei miei confronti e puoi fare quello che vuoi, non devi rendere conto a me.


No, saresti una merda te, 

perché la tua confidenza a ME non sarebbe la confidenza di un AMICO ma di uno che intende  mettere lo zampino sopra un INDIVIDUO che peraltro non sa nulla

E ha libertà di scelta

Oppure mi dici: "skorpio sono pazzo di Jaca lasciala stare che voglio campo libero"

E vedo di accontentarti, oppure da amico ti rispondo: bimbo, cazzi tuoi, mi piace anche a me .. datti da fare come io mi darò da fare

Guarda.. alle settimane bianche con i miei amici (da scapolo) questa era una regola fissa e di onore fra noi

Ognuno si giochi le sue carte e non rompa il cazzo, niente zampini sopra a una ragazza

E siamo andati sempre d'accordo


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, saresti una merda te,
> 
> perché la tua confidenza a ME non sarebbe la confidenza di un AMICO ma di uno che intende  mettere lo zampino sopra un INDIVIDUO che peraltro non sa nulla
> 
> ...


Ho capito, ma qui stai raccontando un'altra storia, una tua, non quella di Marjanna di cui stavamo parlando.
Giri le cose come ti pare. 
Lei è stata stronza perché ha fatto finta con l'amica che quel ragazzo non le interessasse.
Poi se l'è giocata a suo vantaggio.
Vedi tu.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, saresti una merda te,
> 
> perché la tua confidenza a ME non sarebbe la confidenza di un AMICO ma di uno che intende  mettere lo zampino sopra un INDIVIDUO che peraltro non sa nulla
> 
> ...


Ma veramente ? Quindi se sai che  a un tuo caro amico piace una ragazza ... non te la fai solo se lui ti chiede per favore di non farlo ? (cosa che un sano di mente non farà mai )  Sennò liberi tutti ? Quindi la colpa semmai è la sua che non l’ha chiesto in modo esplicito ?
beh.... siamo all’apotrosi della paraculaggine.
Sembri mio figlio quando ha perso lo zaino . Gli ho chiesto “beh..lo zaino dov’e’?”..ma mamma ...è colpa tua che non mi hai detto di non perderlo....


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so .. Marjanna...
> Certo da "dentro" le forme si "sformano".. però...
> 
> Se la tua amica voleva farselo, voleva farselo...
> ...


Saran punti di vista diversi. Per me non è onore, è legame.
Non è che il legame è solo quello genitore-figlio e basta.
A te non passerebbe neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di prendere l'orsetto a cui tuo figlio tiene tantissimo e lanciarlo dalla finestra. Anche se è solo un oggetto.
Più o meno è la stessa cosa. 
Sarebbe stato diverso se entrambe le ragazze avessero dichiarato di trovare piacevole quel ragazzo. Erano tutti liberi e quindi entrambe gli facevano il filo. Ma non era assolutamente così. Alla mia amica di M. non era mai fregato niente. Può essere che l'abbia notato sulla spinta delle emozioni dell'altra. Una sorta di furto di emozioni.
"Quella ragazza" era una che lei si portava dietro ovunque come un cane, nessuno l'aveva obbligata a farlo, è stata una sua scelta. 
Per me lei oggi potrebbe essere benissimo una che decide che vuole farsi X anche se è sposata e ha figli, e poi essere parte attiva di qualcosa legato al culto della famiglia.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai chiesta per quale motivo te l’Abbia raccontato ?


No. Non mi dire per liberarsi la coscienza... ci raccontevamo molto cose comunque, di quelle che non si dicono a tutti. Probabilmente se non l'avessi vista con l'altra e non l'avessi conosciuta avrei valutato il tutto diversamente.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma qui stai raccontando un'altra storia, una tua, non quella di Marjanna di cui stavamo parlando.
> Giri le cose come ti pare.
> Lei è stata stronza perché ha fatto finta con l'amica che quel ragazzo non le interessasse.
> Poi se l'è giocata a suo vantaggio.
> Vedi tu.


Mah.. "giocata a suo vantaggio".. io non capisco

O questo ragazzo era un babbeo oppure avrà scelto pure lui , o no??

Ripeto, mi sembra di ascoltare De Andrè quando canta bocca di rosa, con ossi e cagnette.

Ho letto [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] e sicuramente ha avuto cattivo gusto quella amica a dirle che se lo era "fatto"

Io sto solo dicendo che aveva tutto il diritto di provare a farselo, se gli piaceva.

E dico che c'era anche lui a decidere


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma qui stai raccontando un'altra storia, una tua, non quella di Marjanna di cui stavamo parlando.
> Giri le cose come ti pare.
> Lei è stata stronza perché ha fatto finta con l'amica che quel ragazzo non le interessasse.
> Poi se l'è giocata a suo vantaggio.
> Vedi tu.


 [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] credo che abbia sentito la minaccia in quella confidenza.
Io mi sarei chiesta, chissà cosa ha combinato alle mie 
Di  spalle.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che come amico saresti una merda, nel caso.
> Opinione mia, si intende.
> Non perché tu lo abbia fatto, ma perché - se fossi nella situazione descritta da Marjanna - saresti falso e ipocrita.
> Non essendo mio amico, ovviamente, non hai alcun vincolo nei miei confronti e puoi fare quello che vuoi, non devi rendere conto a me.


Lo stronzio sarebbe lui perché va a letto con una che vuole andare a letto con lui e non con te?
Mah


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma veramente ? Quindi se sai che  a un tuo caro amico piace una ragazza ... non te la fai solo se lui ti chiede per favore di non farlo ? (cosa che un sano di mente non farà mai )  Sennò liberi tutti ? Quindi la colpa semmai è la sua che non l’ha chiesto in modo esplicito ?
> beh.... siamo all’apotrosi della paraculaggine.
> Sembri mio figlio quando ha perso lo zaino . Gli ho chiesto “beh..lo zaino dov’e’?”..ma mamma ...è colpa tua che non mi hai detto di non perderlo....


Uno che mi chiedesse una cosa simile, OGGI cesserebbe all'istante di essere mio amico.. ti assicuro 

Non dimenticare che c'è anche un individuo femmina che potrebbe infischiarsene di tutti questi giochetti di appropriazione maschio/femmina, tra amici

e magari vorrebbe avere la libertà di DECIDERE LEI eventualmente

Dato non trascurabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo stronzio sarebbe lui perché va a letto con una che vuole andare a letto con lui e non con te?
> Mah


 santificare il soggetto desiderato, come se questo non avesse capacita di intendere e di volere. Anche per me non ha molto senso.
L'unica cosa che si può rimproverare all' amica di marjanna è il comportamento protettivo nei confronti della spasimante muta.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo di no
> 
> Se si decide che nel nostro spazio un "desiderio" forte x un'altra persona (che non vuol dire che la Gerini mi piace di più della Pivetti) può entrare e diventare "spazio di confronto comune" certo che ci può entrare
> 
> ...


Conosco una persona che ha sette figli. E una moglie con cui ogni desiderio è discusso e condiviso. Lui guadagna molto bene, ma capirai che con sette figli  (a ciascuno dei quali vengono lasciate opportunità quali la formazione in America etc.) le spese vengono valutate comunque.
Tempo fa lui desiderava una moto. E' un desiderio che coltiva da anni. Non la ha comprata, avrebbe potuto dire "ho deciso di...". Lo ha portato in discussione. E la moglie gli ha ricordato che prima era opportuno comprare una macchina ai ragazzi più grandi. E che visti gli imminenti altri progetti, per la moto soldi non ce ne erano.
Lui ne ha dovuto convenire.
Immagina il desiderio della moto ora rivolto a una persona. Lui trarrebbe giovamento da qualcuno che gli ricorda le priorità? Anche dopo aver discusso della  "forza" del suo desiderio. Come si sarebbe potuta sentire la fidanzata di quel ragazzo dell'annuncio alla radio, combattuto tra l'idea di essere il classico traditore sempre stimolato e il ragazzo che le voleva bene
A me sembra che in generale si sia più portati a spartire le proprie debolezze. Mentre laddove uno ti dice sinceramente che sta bene nell'esserti fedele crea disagio per non essere TU protagonista di quel bene.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. "giocata a suo vantaggio".. io non capisco
> 
> O questo ragazzo era un babbeo oppure avrà scelto pure lui , o no??
> 
> ...


Skorpio, se tu mi dici "Voglio farmi Genoveffa" e io ti dico "Piace anche a me", e concludiamo "Vediamo chi ce la fa", ci sta.
Ma se io ti dico "Mi piace Genoveffa" "Ok, ti aiuto a conoscerla per far sì che tu possa capire se le piaci", poi invece che aiutarmi ti scopi Genoveffa che prima non ti filavi di striscio e ora per te da quando piace a me diventa la preda irrinunciabile, beh, un po' sul cazzo mi stai e come amico per me sei inaffidabile.
Non perché ti sei fatto Genoveffa, ma perché mi hai preso in giro e perché hai mostrato di essere competitivo, in fondo, mostrandoti interessato a lei solo dopo che piaceva a me.
Non è difficile da capire, eh.
Basta leggere la storia esattamente come l'ha raccontata Marjanna, non girarla diversamente come hai fatto.
Ovvio che poi sarà Genoveffa a scegliere, questo è quanto di più scontato si possa dire.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Uno che mi chiedesse una cosa simile, OGGI cesserebbe all'istante di essere mio amico.. ti assicuro *
> 
> Non dimenticare che c'è anche un individuo femmina che potrebbe infischiarsene di tutti questi giochetti di appropriazione maschio/femmina, tra amici
> 
> ...


Hai tanti amici, Skorpio?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Uno che mi chiedesse una cosa simile, OGGI cesserebbe all'istante di essere mio amico.. ti assicuro
> 
> Non dimenticare che c'è anche un individuo femmina che potrebbe infischiarsene di tutti questi giochetti di appropriazione maschio/femmina, tra amici
> 
> ...


Ma che importa ? 
Non sono giochetti di appropriazione. Lei si è fatta il ragazzo di  cui l’amica  era innamorata ... 
Infatti era talmente corretto che l’amica di Marianna se n’e’ guardata bene dal farlo sapere all’altra . 
Piace anche a te ? Lo dici ... “sai.. goffredo, quello che ti piace ..fa sangue anche a me ..”!.
E invece te lo scopi di nascosto..e magari manco ti piaceva davvero .... 
mah...  
così e’ un relativizzare qualunque cosa ...giustificando tutto e il contrario di tutto a seconda di cosa convenga ..(o di cosa faccia stare meni meno male)..


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma che importa ?
> Non sono giochetti di appropriazione. Lei si è fatta il ragazzo di  cui l’amica  era innamorata ...
> Infatti era talmente corretto che l’amica di Marianna se n’e’ guardata bene dal farlo sapere all’altra .
> Piace anche a te ? Lo dici ... “sai.. goffredo, quello che ti piace ..fa sangue anche a me ..”!.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Doppio


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_Marjanna_ credo che abbia sentito la minaccia in quella confidenza.
> *Io mi sarei chiesta, chissà cosa ha combinato alle mie
> *Di  spalle.


E ci credo.
Una così è inaffidabile.
Ti si presenta con una faccia, poi ne ha un'altra tutta diversa.
Ti fideresti?
Io no.


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Lascia fuori il marito e smazza x se (evidentemente nel loro spazio relazionale questa intimità sarebbe una bomba atomica)
> 
> ...


Ricordi bene 

Se lo scenario cambia, cambiano anche le contromisure e le reazioni per la ricerca del nuovo equilibrio.. in base ovviamente alle proprie scelte.

La mia scelta fu un'altra.
Ma già da prima. 

Io l'alimentai l'attrazione. Io gli diedi l'opportunità di spogliarsi e, quando lo fece, glielo consentii. Spogliandomi poi a mia volta.

Se dinanzi alla sua nudità, continuando con la metafora, lo avessi semplicemente guardato, stando ferma, sarebbe stato un pò come venire meno alla "promessa" che gli avevo implicitamente fatto accompagnandolo lì dove eravamo (come dicono ... la profumiera?).

Il mio tradimento è iniziato da quel prima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E ci credo.
> Una così è inaffidabile.
> Ti si presenta con una faccia, poi ne ha un'altra tutta diversa.
> Ti fideresti?
> Io no.


 no non mi fiderei più. Chissà poi perché glielo ha confidato


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_Marjanna_ credo che abbia sentito la minaccia in quella confidenza.
> Io mi sarei chiesta, chissà cosa ha combinato alle mie
> Di  spalle.


No. Non è stato così. Noi avevamo compagnie diverse. Eravamo amiche d'infanzia per via dei genitori.
Ero io che andavo nella sua compagnia, non lei nella mia.
A lei sarò debitrice a vita perchè mi è stata vicina in un momento veramente difficile della mia vita. E' stata famiglia per me. E in queste cose sono molto cane. Non dimentico. Ne il bene ne il male.
Lei a me non ha mai fatto male. Ma ho iniziato ad essere nervosa con lei, a risponderle male, poi ci fu una lite e ci siamo allontanate. La incontrai solo una volta, in treno, e lei era palesemente infastidita da quell'incontro.
Nei miei ricordi lei non è una donna, è una ragazza, è quella con cui stavo seduta su una panchina ore a parlare, o con cui dopo una serata si parlava di tremila cose ascoltando musica. Non è che in quei momenti recitasse e fosse un'altra persona. Era sempre lei. 
Forse non ero pronta per accogliere una simile confidenza da lei.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non mi fiderei più. Chissà poi perché glielo ha confidato


Non so che età avessero, e questo ha una bella importanza.

Credo fossero giovani.

Se capitasse tra adulti, più che altro non mi fiderei non tanto perché inaffidabile, ma piuttosto perché scema. Non c'è niente di peggio degli scemi. Uno stronzo lo puoi anche prevenire, in qualche misura. Uno scemo e' semplicemente imprevedibile.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non mi fiderei più. Chissà poi perché glielo ha confidato


Vuoi un'ipotesi?
Se l'era fatto per mostrare a sé stessa che poteva piacere di più dell'amica muta e poi ha avuto bisogno della platea, ovvero di qualcuno, per mettersi in mostra.
Una dinamica molto adolescenziale.
C'è già anche tra le alcune amiche di mia figlia, le  più "stronzette".


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Non è stato così. Noi avevamo compagnie diverse. Eravamo amiche d'infanzia per via dei genitori.
> Ero io che andavo nella sua compagnia, non lei nella mia.
> A lei sarò debitrice a vita perchè mi è stata vicina in un momento veramente difficile della mia vita. E' stata famiglia per me. E in queste cose sono molto cane. Non dimentico. Ne il bene ne il male.
> Lei a me non ha mai fatto male. Ma ho iniziato ad essere nervosa con lei, a risponderle male, poi ci fu una lite e ci siamo allontanate. La incontrai solo una volta, in treno, e lei era palesemente infastidita da quell'incontro.
> ...


 una confidenza molto intima, che si fa ad una sola e vera amica. Le amiche si accettano sia quando sono nel giusto che nell'errore


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un'ipotesi?
> Se l'era fatto per mostrare a sé stessa che poteva piacere di più dell'amica muta e poi ha avuto bisogno della platea, ovvero di qualcuno, per mettersi in mostra.
> Una dinamica molto adolescenziale.
> C'è già anche tra le alcune amiche di mia figlia, le  più "stronzette".


 se cosi fosse lo avrebbe detto a più persone


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No. Non è stato così. Noi avevamo compagnie diverse. Eravamo amiche d'infanzia per via dei genitori.
> Ero io che andavo nella sua compagnia, non lei nella mia.
> A lei sarò debitrice a vita perchè mi è stata vicina in un momento veramente difficile della mia vita. E' stata famiglia per me. E in queste cose sono molto cane. Non dimentico. Ne il bene ne il male.
> Lei a me non ha mai fatto male. Ma ho iniziato ad essere nervosa con lei, a risponderle male, poi ci fu una lite e ci siamo allontanate. La incontrai solo una volta, in treno, e lei era palesemente infastidita da quell'incontro.
> ...


Io mi ero baciato (per tutta una sera) la ex fidanzata (lei l'aveva lasciato da poco, ma lui ci sperava ancora) di un mio amico. Ero ubriaco.
Io, lei no.
Però mi sono sentito una merda, dopo. Il mio amico avevo visto tutto. 
Quando sono ritornato in me ho capito la bastardata che gli avevo fatto, anche se era stata lei a volerlo.
A distanza di anni siamo ancora amici, però.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Piace anche a te ? Lo dici ... “sai.. goffredo, quello che ti piace ..fa sangue anche a me ..”!.
> E invece te lo scopi di nascosto....


Ma che è il mercato delle vacche?

Io non metto sul tavolo un desiderio, a fare le trattative a chi ci prova e come ci prova

Sono cazzi miei

Se mi piace una sono cazzi miei, e se ci provo pure, sono cazzi miei

Se si scopa restano cazzi miei

Se parlo di un desiderio , sarebbe il caso che il destinatario fosse la persona verso la quale provo questo desiderio

Se non sono in grado mi arrangio

Siamo tutti grandi, e la carità io non la do ne la voglio, nelle mie relazioni


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che è il mercato delle vacche?
> 
> Io non metto sul tavolo un desiderio, a fare le trattative a chi ci prova e come ci prova
> 
> ...


Per coerenza, allora, quando un amico ti confida che gli piace una ragazza, rispondigli allo stesso modo:
"Sono cazzi tuoi, smazzatela da solo, non siamo al mercato delle vacche".
Se sei così, tanto di cappello, non sei simpatico ma almeno sei coerente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so che età avessero, e questo ha una bella importanza.
> 
> Credo fossero giovani.
> 
> Se capitasse tra adulti, più che altro non mi fiderei non tanto perché inaffidabile, ma piuttosto perché scema. Non c'è niente di peggio degli scemi. Uno stronzo lo puoi anche prevenire, in qualche misura. Uno scemo e' semplicemente imprevedibile.


tra adolescenti queste cose capitano di frequente. E alla fine si guastano leamicizie


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tanti amici, Skorpio?


Di quelli che mi vengono a chiedere favori tipo di lasciar loro spazio x una donna, sono pieno

Di quelli "degni" della.mia amicizia, attualmente solo uno


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una confidenza molto intima, che si fa ad una sola e vera amica. Le amiche si accettano sia quando sono nel giusto che nell'errore


Ma no...ha solo voluto esibire il trofeo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per coerenza, allora, quando un amico ti confida che gli piace una ragazza, rispondigli allo stesso modo:
> "Sono cazzi tuoi, smazzatela da solo".


Non so te ma io non ho lo stesso rapporto con un amico che con mio marito
E spero che lo stesso valga per mio marito.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se cosi fosse lo avrebbe detto a più persone


No, perché rischiava di farlo sapere alla "muta" e poi qualcuno l'avrebbe anche giudicata male.
La platea si sceglie.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no...ha solo voluto esibire il trofeo


Esatto.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se cosi fosse lo avrebbe detto a più persone


Perché poi diventa rischioso... C’e’ il rischio che sfugga di mano e lo sappia anche l’amica


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per coerenza, allora, quando un amico ti confida che gli piace una ragazza, rispondigli allo stesso modo:
> "Sono cazzi tuoi, smazzatela da solo".


Ma te vai avanti a pane e coerenza

Io gli dico quello che mi pare :rotfl:

Se mi confida che le piace una, non lo fa di sicuro perché vuole un ombrello per potersi appropriare dell'osso, senza altri cani in giro

E se mi accorgo che il fine è quello, stai certo che lo stoppo.

Anche se di quella donna non mi fregasse nulla

Un mio amico deve essere "degno" di accettare il fatto che una "donna" non è un oggetto da prenotare


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so te ma io non ho lo stesso rapporto con un amico che con mio marito
> E spero che lo stesso valga per mio marito.


Sai che non ho capito


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Di quelli che mi vengono a chiedere favori tipo di lasciar loro spazio x una donna, sono pieno
> *
> Di quelli "degni" della.mia amicizia, attualmente solo uno


Ma che è...?:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tra adolescenti queste cose capitano di frequente. E alla fine si guastano leamicizie


Tra adolescenti può anche capitare la  "cazzata".
Direi che in un mondo di adulti eviti, e se non hai evitato almeno eviti di dare saggio ad altri amici di quanto l'amicizia valga meno di  "farsi uno", una volta.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito


Idem.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te vai avanti a pane e coerenza
> 
> Io gli dico quello che mi pare :rotfl:
> 
> ...


E' un concetto un po' particolare dell'amicizia, ma anche del rapporto con le donne.
Avete anche dei sentimenti?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per coerenza, allora, quando un amico ti confida che gli piace una ragazza, rispondigli allo stesso modo:
> "Sono cazzi tuoi, smazzatela da solo, non siamo al mercato delle vacche".
> Se sei così, tanto di cappello, non sei simpatico ma almeno sei coerente.





Lostris ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito


Strano, mi spiego sempre così bene  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] vorrebbe la stessa risposta per la stessa confidenza, sia che si tratta di un amico che del tuo compagno
Per me sono due rapporti diversi ed è normale che le risposte siano diverse.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Strano, mi spiego sempre così bene  @_danny_ vorrebbe la stessa risposta per la stessa confidenza, sia che si tratta di un amico che del tuo compagno
> Per me sono due rapporti diversi ed è normale che le risposte siano diverse.


Più che altro io vorrei che un amico fosse sincero, non che andasse contro i miei interessi senza avere il coraggio di dirmelo o mostrando il contrario. Questo era il concetto espresso.


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Strano, mi spiego sempre così bene  @_danny_ vorrebbe la stessa risposta per la stessa confidenza, sia che si tratta di un amico che del tuo compagno
> Per me sono due rapporti diversi ed è normale che le risposte siano diverse.


Ah ok 

Allora sei tu che non hai capito.

Skorpio stava parlando proprio della reazione all'amico, non verso il compagno.
Danny ha detto che se la pensava in quel modo, allora avrebbe dovuto comunicarglielo dinanzi ad una confidenza.

il compagno c'entra nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah ok
> 
> Allora sei tu che non hai capito.
> 
> ...


Dato che io e @_Skorpio_ abbiamo usato spesso il verbo "smazzare" in questo 3d,  ho frainteso 
Scusate


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra adolescenti può anche capitare la  "cazzata".
> Direi che in un mondo di adulti eviti, e se non hai evitato almeno eviti di dare saggio ad altri amici di quanto l'amicizia valga meno di  "farsi uno", una volta.


Ecco..ottima sintesi


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una confidenza molto intima, che si fa ad una sola e vera amica. Le amiche si accettano sia quando sono nel giusto che nell'errore


Hai ragione. Ma non è che la cosa fosse stata esposta con pentimento o senso di errore. Ad ogni modo è vero, sono io a non essere stata amica in quel frangente.
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lei piaceva a tutti, era corteggiata, e molto più coinvolgente dell'amica timida. Non aveva alcun bisogno di dimostrarsi niente. E non era scema, è questo il punto. Non era una cretina.
In tempi in cui neppure si pensava a famiglia lei era una che ne usciva con frasi come "noi scegliamo i ragazzi vedendo in loro il padre dei nostri futuri figli".
Credo piuttosto che lei seguisse un modus cattolico dove era cresciuta, ma dentro di lei viveva anche un'altra persona, solo che voleva eliminarla.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non è che la cosa fosse stata esposta con pentimento o senso di errore. Ad ogni modo è vero, sono io a non essere stata amica in quel frangente.
> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lei piaceva a tutti, era corteggiata, e molto più coinvolgente dell'amica timida. Non aveva alcun bisogno di dimostrarsi niente. E non era scema, è questo il punto. Non era una cretina.
> In tempi in cui neppure si pensava a famiglia lei era una che ne usciva con frasi come "noi scegliamo i ragazzi vedendo in loro il padre dei nostri futuri figli".
> Credo piuttosto che lei seguisse un modus cattolico dove era cresciuta, ma dentro di lei viveva anche un'altra persona, solo che voleva eliminarla.


Però adesso andare a parlare di schizofrenia o giù di lì per una persona che si è (almeno) comportata da stronza mi pare troppo....


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco..ottima sintesi


Da piccola avevo una amica con cui è capitato di condividerne 

Fampo' te se non capisco le cazzate di una certa età. Si cresce anche così, sperando di non farne troppe.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non è che la cosa fosse stata esposta con pentimento o senso di errore. Ad ogni modo è vero, sono io a non essere stata amica in quel frangente.
> @_danny_ lei piaceva a tutti, era corteggiata, e molto più coinvolgente dell'amica timida. Non aveva alcun bisogno di dimostrarsi niente. E non era scema, è questo il punto. Non era una cretina.
> In tempi in cui neppure si pensava a famiglia lei era una che ne usciva con frasi come "noi scegliamo i ragazzi vedendo in loro il padre dei nostri futuri figli".
> Credo piuttosto che lei seguisse un modus cattolico dove era cresciuta, ma dentro di lei viveva anche un'altra persona, solo che voleva eliminarla.


Io avanzo ipotesi, non conoscendola, sulla base del poco che ho letto, quindi posso sbagliarmi.
So che le "stronzette" amiche di mia figlia che ho citato, una soprattutto di cui abbiamo discusso, sono proprio quelle più belline, più sveglie, più alla moda che piacciono di più, che sentono di avere più potere, non le insicure, che mai si metterebbero in competizione con lei. Una di loro la giudico pericolosa. Si mostra amica, presente, confidente, è riuscita anche a incantare mia madre, che la trova dolce e gentile, affettuosa, ma all'atto pratico è competitiva, invidiosa, una piccola serpe. E ha creato qualche problema.
Sì, io la ritengo una capace di comportarsi come la tua amica.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un concetto un po' particolare dell'amicizia, ma anche del rapporto con le donne.
> Avete anche dei sentimenti?


Io penso che sia un concetto semplice, se posto (assieme ad altri) alla base di un rapporto di amicizia:

"Una attrazione per una donna non può autorizzare a "pretendere" nulla ..  la donna decide per se"

Ma è facile eh?.. 

Io mi ricordo a una settimana bianca a Seefeld che col mio amico ci si prendeva a gomitate allo skilift per riuscire a salire con una ragazza che piaceva a entrambi

E nessuno si è mai sognato di chiedere che l'altro si mettesse da parte perché LUI aveva staccato prima il biglietto

Amore.. sentimenti .. sesso .. strazio . Fame nera. 

Nessuna pietà.  Nessun ordine di precedenza (ma io la amo, tocca prima a me, l'ho vista prima io..)

Sai che sono queste x me? BAMBINATE

E soprattutto: "la donna decide per se e di fare quel che le pare con chi gli pare, e valuta le proposte e le persone"

Non abbiamo mai litigato su questo

Inoltre, in queste situazioni, la scorrettezza è ammessa

La guera è guera..  niente richieste genuflesso

Io mi sono sempre trovato bene e loro pure


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però adesso andare a parlare di schizofrenia o giù di lì per una persona che si è (almeno) comportata da stronza mi pare troppo....


Schizofrenia lo dici tu, per me si stava solo scoprendo (con se stessa intendo).

Ad ogni modo il racconto era solo per dire che un tradimento è un tradimento. Poi possiamo pure analizzarlo, comprendere il percorso che ha portato a ciò. Rimane che quando ne vieni a conoscenza qualcosa si potrebbe spezzare. In me si è spezzato verso di lei pur non essendo parte lesa del tradimento.
Non è neppure questione pratica del pensare a cosa poteva aver fatto lei a me, o cosa avrebbe potuto fare. Tanto più quando dietro, in questo caso, c'erano basi solide (fatti) per ritenerla una persona valida. Ma qualcosa si spezza. Si lacera.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Schizofrenia lo dici tu, per me si stava solo scoprendo (con se stessa intendo).
> 
> Ad ogni modo il racconto era solo per dire che un tradimento è un tradimento. Poi possiamo pure analizzarlo, comprendere il percorso che ha portato a ciò. Rimane che quando ne vieni a conoscenza qualcosa si potrebbe spezzare. In me si è spezzato verso di lei pur non essendo parte lesa del tradimento.
> Non è neppure questione pratica del pensare a cosa poteva aver fatto lei a me, o cosa avrebbe potuto fare. Tanto più quando dietro, in questo caso, c'erano basi solide (fatti) per ritenerla una persona valida. Ma qualcosa si spezza. Si lacera.


Quanti anni avevate?

Schizofrenia lo dicevo in quanto avevi parlato di una persona in lotta con un'altra.
Mentre siamo sempre gli stessi, e a volte capita di comportarci da stronzi e di volercelo pure sentire dire


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da piccola avevo una amica con cui è capitato di condividerne
> 
> Fampo' te se non capisco le cazzate di una certa età. Si cresce anche così, sperando di non farne troppe.


Bè dipende. Pensa che io in certe persone vedevo uscire il loro essere da come giocavano a Monopoli.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quanti anni avevate?
> 
> Schizofrenia lo dicevo in quanto avevi parlato di una persona in lotta con un'altra.
> Mentre siamo sempre gli stessi, e a volte capita di comportarci da stronzi e di volercelo pure sentire dire


L'età precisa non me la ricordo proprio. Ma si era già intorno ai 22, 23 anni.


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia un concetto semplice, se posto (assieme ad altri) alla base di un rapporto di amicizia:
> 
> "Una attrazione per una donna non può autorizzare a "pretendere" nulla ..  la donna decide per se"
> 
> ...


A prte che se si fa qualcosa si decide in due...

ma non è il caso in questione.
Qui la ragazza piaceva ad entrambi.

Ma se un amico  ti confida, oppure è palese che abbia un debole per una che a te non interessa, e poi per un motivo o un altro ci scopi, francamente sei uno stronzo nei confronti dell’amico. 

Poi a uno può stare bene, non dico di no.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io avanzo ipotesi, non conoscendola, sulla base del poco che ho letto, quindi posso sbagliarmi.
> So che le "stronzette" amiche di mia figlia che ho citato, una soprattutto di cui abbiamo discusso, sono proprio quelle più belline, più sveglie, più alla moda che piacciono di più, che sentono di avere più potere, non le insicure, che mai si metterebbero in competizione con lei. Una di loro la giudico pericolosa. Si mostra amica, presente, confidente, è riuscita anche a incantare mia madre, che la trova dolce e gentile, affettuosa, ma all'atto pratico è competitiva, invidiosa, una piccola serpe. E ha creato qualche problema.
> Sì, io la ritengo una capace di comportarsi come la tua amica.


Ho capito. Non era così questa ragazza. Per quanto avesse un modo di presentarsi molto angelico. Piaceva veramente a tutti, maschi e femmine.
Personalmente come già scritto non è che mi ponga tante questioni sul perchè. Ho solo raccontanto la vicenda in merito alle diverse visioni di tradimento esposte.
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] se tu e il tuo amico vedete una ragazza e vi dichiarate a vicenda che vi piace poi partire a corteggiarla. C'è una dichiarazione di onestà, e su base di quella si gareggia. Diverso è se ti vedo come uno che mi farà da spalla, non interessato a quella ragazza.

Nel tradimento in una coppia potrebbe essere un dato di fatto: una coppia stanca. Entrambi sono coscienti che le cose non vanno benissimo. Ma non male. Non male al punto che uno dei due tradirà l'altro.
Altrimenti si mette in chiaro che si rimane uniti per i figli, e ognuno si fa la sua storia fuori. Senza bisogno di raccontare di andare a calcetto per uscire.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè dipende. Pensa che io in certe persone vedevo uscire il loro essere da come giocavano a Monopoli.


In che senso? Veniva fuori la voglia di avere tutto?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia un concetto semplice, se posto (assieme ad altri) alla base di un rapporto di amicizia:
> 
> "Una attrazione per una donna non può autorizzare a "pretendere" nulla ..  la donna decide per se"
> 
> ...


Hai rigirato di nuovo la storia con un'altra che non c'entra niente.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> A prte che se si fa qualcosa si decide in due...
> 
> ma non è il caso in questione.
> Qui la ragazza piaceva ad entrambi.
> ...


Io non ho mai scopato "per un motivo o per un altro" .. ma solo per desiderio di farlo

 forse è x questo che mi sto perdendo qualcosa?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito. Non era così questa ragazza. Per quanto avesse un modo di presentarsi molto angelico. Piaceva veramente a tutti, maschi e femmine.
> Personalmente come già scritto non è che mi ponga tante questioni sul perchè. Ho solo raccontanto la vicenda in merito alle diverse visioni di tradimento esposte.
> @_Skorpio_ se tu e il tuo amico vedete una ragazza e vi dichiarate a vicenda che vi piace poi partire a corteggiarla. C'è una dichiarazione di onestà, e su base di quella si gareggia. Diverso è se ti vedo come uno che mi farà da spalla, non interessato a quella ragazza.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai rigirato di nuovo la storia con un'altra che non c'entra niente.


Nessuna storia c'entra nulla .. se si cercano storie "simili"

È il concetto base che c'entra.

Io non mi sento "in debito" con chi, ridendo e scherzando o implorandomi da amico fraterno, mi fa capire che "dovrei lasciare perdere una ragazza, perché gli piace a lui"

E non considero amico chi mi chiedesse questo, sia direttamente, sia indirettamente (ora che sai.. se avevi qualche idea lascia perdere)


Spero almeno quello di averlo esplicitato


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> A me piace!


Mi spiace per te :mexican:


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso? Veniva fuori la voglia di avere tutto?


Esatto. Nel gioco del Monopoli c'è una partenza di fortuna. Se ti capitano i verdi all'inizio (non ricordo i nomi delle vie) già parti bene. Poi te la giochi. Alla fine il percorso è scritto. Se ti sei beccato le caselle poracce contro chi ha le caselle più ricche puoi solo tirare il dado e sperare che lui cada nelle tue e tu non cadere nelle sue.
Con alcuni bambini si arrivava al punto che ci si diceva "ok hai vinto tu, si è già capito" passiamo ad altro gioco.
Ricordo bambini che si buttavano a terra supplicando una cessione di qualche casella. Si prostavano, pregavano, le tentavano tutte. Di fatto avevano perso. Se qualcuno cedeva e per mera casualità poi vincevano si alzavano trionfanti urlando "ho vintoooooooo!! ho vintoooooooooooo" e tutti gli altri che li guardavano pensando "si hai rotto le scatole e quasi piangevi".


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Molti anni fa una amica, che ritenevo pari ad una sorella, ha iniziato a portarsi fuori un'altra ragazza. Timidissima. Noi si parlava di tutto e lei stava lì a far da palo. Se le rivolgevi una domanda ti rispondeva con due sillabe in croce. Ma non era una ragazza insicura, si percepiva. Non riuscivo a stabilire alcun contatto con lei, e mi dispiaceva. La mia amica era molto più docile di me, forse con lei in mia assenza si apriva. Così seppi che le piaceva tanto un ragazzo, ma non riusciva a dire neppure una parola o molto poche quando lo vedeva. La sua infatuazione per questo ragazzo viaggiava dietro a sguardi, brevi incontri. Le emozioni che viveva le condivideva con la mia amica. Lo capivo, anch'io la trovavo una persona splendida. Un'estate fecimo una vacanza insieme, e fu molto noiosa. Sembrava di avere dietro una bambina, e bisognava fermarsi alle ore convenute per pranzare, tornare la sera non troppo tardi. Non nego che provai una sorta di gelosia per il modo in cui la mia amica stava dietro all'altra. Non capivo perchè bisognasse tenerla come un limbo protetto, anzichè "farla uscire".
> Qualche tempo dopo, eravamo in macchina insieme, lei mi fece una confidenza. Così dal niente. Mi disse: _Sai M?_ (il ragazzo che piaceva tanto all'altra) _Me lo sono fatto_.
> Usò proprio queste parole. E poi mi raccontò come era andata la cosa. Era stata una volta, non sarebbe successo più niente. L'altra ovviamente non avrebbe dovuto sapere niente.
> Così fu. Io tenni fede a quella che ritenevo una sorella. Ma da quel giorno poco alla volta smisi si vederla come tale. Non era lei. Non era la persona che io immaginavo. Qualcosa cambiò senza che me ne rendessi conto.
> ...


Dal tuo breve racconto si percepisce la tua amica come una bisognosa, anche se non appare, di un’altra amica remissiva per brillare di più lei. Non per gli altri, ma per se stessa. Un’altra rispetto alla quale sentirsi forte, disinvolta, sicura. E quale occasione migliore per brillare quella di farsi il ragazzo idealizzato dell’altra? Infatti non ha resistito dal metterne a parte te. Sei consapevole di essere stata parte della triangolazione di questa? Probabilmente usa te come altro specchio per vedersi capace di profondità. Non mi fiderei più di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, confermo tutto..
> 
> Se tra 6 mesi io e te ci si fidanzasse x un magico destino di coincidenze, tu sai già in anticipo che se io provassi un bel giorno desiderio per un'altra donna, col cazzo che verrei a esporlo nel nostro spazio relazionale
> 
> ...


Perché l’intimità non c’è proprio e tu non fai che affermare che per te non ci deve essere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Abbracciare, integrare o capire per risolvere ? Magari voleva solo risolvere ..e risolvere non sempre significa abbracciare parti di te...capire si..ma Abbracciare (che vuol dire accettare e accogliere e dirsi ...sono fatta così, embeh?) siamo   sicuri ?
> A me quelli  che ti dicono “caspita come sei cesso oggi”..tu te la prendi e loro per tutta risposta ti dicono “ eh ma guarda che io sono fatto così ..non te la prendere, ho deciso di abbracciare quello che sono.. perché è nella mia natura.. “ io li abbraccerei con una motosega.


:rotfl:
Concordo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> . C'è una dichiarazione di onestà, e su base di quella si gareggia. Diverso è se ti vedo come uno che mi farà da spalla, non interessato a quella ragazza.
> 
> .


Purtroppo parli un linguaggio che non riesco a tradurre in me

Non ho mai gareggiato con nessun amico per una ragazza.. non era una gara tra noi, ognuno faceva davvero il SUO gioco per cercare spazio con una ragazza

Forse è per questo che tra noi c'è stata sempre molta serenità

Capisco poco anche la seconda parte.

Posso farti da spalla, e magari per farti da spalla chiaccherarci 3 ore in disco con te muta accanto, perché non dici una parola che sei timida

E magari mentre ci parlo dopo 2 ore mi piace anche a me, e magari anche io piaccio a lui, e magari una scopata di una notte ci va pure bene

Questa è la vita eh?

Capita..


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dal tuo breve racconto si percepisce la tua amica come una bisognosa, anche se non appare, di un’altra amica remissiva per brillare di più lei. Non per gli altri, ma per se stessa. Un’altra rispetto alla quale sentirsi forte, disinvolta, sicura. E quale occasione migliore per brillare quella di farsi il ragazzo idealizzato dell’altra? Infatti non ha resistito dal metterne a parte te. Sei consapevole di essere stata parte della triangolazione di questa? Probabilmente usa te come altro specchio per vedersi capace di profondità. Non mi fiderei più di lei.


Non siamo più amiche da molto Brunetta. Quel che ha fatto ai tempi rimane affar suo. Leggi le pagine dopo. Era solo un esempio intorno al concetto di tradimento.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Dal tuo breve racconto si percepisce* la tua amica come una bisognosa, anche se non appare, di un’altra amica remissiva per brillare di più lei. Non per gli altri, ma per se stessa. Un’altra rispetto alla quale sentirsi forte, disinvolta, sicura. E quale occasione migliore per brillare quella di farsi il ragazzo idealizzato dell’altra? Infatti non ha resistito dal metterne a parte te. Sei consapevole di essere stata parte della triangolazione di questa? Probabilmente usa te come altro specchio per vedersi capace di profondità. Non mi fiderei più di lei.


Quoto. Ho avuto la stessa percezione.
Giusta o sbagliata che sia, è emersa dal racconto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché l’intimità non c’è proprio e tu non fai che affermare che per te non ci deve essere.


Esattamente

In particolare affermo che introdurre in uno spazio di relazione classica, certo tipo di intimità, sia piuttosto avventuroso.
Ci sono palliativi, tipo dirlo "dopo" (sono stata fedele!!) Che non risolvono il problema, ma anzi drammaticamente lo confermano


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nessuna storia c'entra nulla .. se si cercano storie "simili"
> 
> È il concetto base che c'entra.
> 
> ...


No, hai rigirato nuovamente proponendo un'altra versione della storia.
Sei incredibile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. "giocata a suo vantaggio".. io non capisco
> 
> O questo ragazzo era un babbeo oppure avrà scelto pure lui , o no??
> 
> ...


Visto che ti piacciono i film, hai visto Conoscenza carnale?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_Marjanna_ credo che abbia sentito la minaccia in quella confidenza.
> Io mi sarei chiesta, chissà cosa ha combinato alle mie
> Di  spalle.


Chiunque lo penserebbe.
Ma non ha potuto resistere al suo bisogno di mostrarsi figa. 
Una stronza vera.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo parli un linguaggio che non riesco a tradurre in me
> 
> Non ho mai gareggiato con nessun amico per una ragazza.. non era una gara tra noi, ognuno faceva davvero il SUO gioco per cercare spazio con una ragazza
> 
> ...


Se io e una amica ipotetica conosciamo nella stessa sera X ragazzo e piace a entrambe va benissimo che possano capitare cose simili. 
La vedo diversamente se vengo in contatto in un momento successivo con un ragazzo e sono già al corrente che un'amica è innamorata persa per lui (ai tempi la ragazza timida era innamorata di questo ragazzo, anche se non era vero innamoramento, ma per lei era così). Potrei per casualità innamorarmi a mia volta di lui, ma non certo volermelo fare per sfizio quando passo le giornate a sentire lei che si strugge per lui. Sarebbe il mio egoismo sopra questa amicizia.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che ti piacciono i film, hai visto Conoscenza carnale?


No, troppo sconcio x me,  mi sa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ricordi bene
> 
> Se lo scenario cambia, cambiano anche le contromisure e le reazioni per la ricerca del nuovo equilibrio.. in base ovviamente alle proprie scelte.
> 
> ...


Senza dire (non c’entra il tuo caso) che si può anche imparare dalla esperienza e dire poi che si è fatta una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se io e una amica ipotetica conosciamo nella stessa sera X ragazzo e piace a entrambe va benissimo che possano capitare cose simili.
> La vedo diversamente se vengo in contatto in un momento successivo con un ragazzo e sono già al corrente che un'amica è innamorata persa per lui (ai tempi la ragazza timida era innamorata di questo ragazzo, anche se non era vero innamoramento, ma per lei era così). Potrei per casualità innamorarmi a mia volta di lui, ma non certo volermelo fare per sfizio quando passo le giornate a sentire lei che si strugge per lui. Sarebbe il mio egoismo sopra questa amicizia.


Non lo so, Marj..  

Ognuno veste un atteggiamento che vede con sensazioni proprie.. 

Che abbia avuto cattivo gusto a dirtelo, lo condivido

Per il resto vedo un maschio e una femmina che decidono liberamente di passare alcune ore assieme

Non vedo polli e faine, avvoltoi o carogne

Vedo solo la libera scelta di due persone adulte.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo parli un linguaggio che non riesco a tradurre in me
> 
> Non ho mai gareggiato con nessun amico per una ragazza.. non era una gara tra noi, ognuno faceva davvero il SUO gioco per cercare spazio con una ragazza
> 
> ...


Come no ...nella vita capita spesso di avere a che fare con gli stronzi..mica è una novità ... 
basta che non li chiamiamo “bastoncini al cioccolato”


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi un'ipotesi?
> Se l'era fatto per mostrare a sé stessa che poteva piacere di più dell'amica muta e poi ha avuto bisogno della platea, ovvero di qualcuno, per mettersi in mostra.
> Una dinamica molto adolescenziale.
> C'è già anche tra le alcune amiche di mia figlia, le  più "stronzette".


Perfetto.
È quello che ho visto anch’io.
Diciamo che tra le coetanee di tua figlia c’è ancora, potrebbero anche maturare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che è il mercato delle vacche?
> 
> Io non metto sul tavolo un desiderio, a fare le trattative a chi ci prova e come ci prova
> 
> ...


Fai un altare al Dio Desiderio con come simboli cazzo e figa.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non è che la cosa fosse stata esposta con pentimento o senso di errore. Ad ogni modo è vero, sono io a non essere stata amica in quel frangente.
> @_danny_ lei piaceva a tutti, era corteggiata, e molto più coinvolgente dell'amica timida. Non aveva alcun bisogno di dimostrarsi niente. E non era scema, è questo il punto. Non era una cretina.
> In tempi in cui neppure si pensava a famiglia lei era una che ne usciva con frasi come "noi scegliamo i ragazzi vedendo in loro il padre dei nostri futuri figli".
> Credo piuttosto che lei seguisse un modus cattolico dove era cresciuta, ma dentro di lei viveva anche un'altra persona, solo che voleva eliminarla.


No è una stronza.
.Ed era corteggiata perché voleva essere corteggiata.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ricordi bene
> 
> Se lo scenario cambia, cambiano anche le contromisure e le reazioni per la ricerca del nuovo equilibrio.. in base ovviamente alle proprie scelte.
> 
> ...


Certo, lo capisco e sono d'accordo con te sull'inizio del tradimento

È che, per mia esperienza (soggettiva) a volte l'aver deciso prima lo si scopre "dopo" :carneval:

Non sarà senz'altro il caso della tua amica, ma.. restano territori pericolosi , secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da piccola avevo una amica con cui è capitato di condividerne
> 
> Fampo' te se non capisco le cazzate di una certa età. Si cresce anche così, sperando di non farne troppe.


È una fase in cui ci si costruisce l’immagine di sé e la propria autostima nel confronto con il mondo.
Rispetto alla propria capacità di attrarre e sedurre si è tutti in costruzione.
Poi si dovrebbe diventare adulti.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come no ...nella vita capita spesso di avere a che fare con gli stronzi..mica è una novità ...
> basta che non li chiamiamo “bastoncini al cioccolato”


Chiamiamoli pure stronzi, io non ho problemi

Quando mi chiamano stronzo io mi ricordo di quando mi chiamavano "bravissimo ragazzo" e quindi lo prendo come un complimento :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiamiamoli pure stronzi, io non ho problemi
> 
> Quando mi chiamano stronzo io mi ricordo di quando mi chiamavano "bravissimo ragazzo" e quindi lo prendo come un complimento :carneval:


Contento te


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Contento te


Sai quale è il problema Jaca?

Che se si fa il gioco delle "etichette" è un gioco a cascata, non si può in un contesto etichettare uno senza etichettare anche gli altri attori del contesto

Ecco perché le etichette lasciano il tempo che trovano, secondo me, e lo dico con simpatia

Se in un contesto di due amici e una ragazza (ignara) IO sono lo stronzo, automaticamente il mio amico diventa il "poverello tradito" ..

E alla ragazza ignara che aspetta che quei 2 coglioni si sistemino i loro giochetti da Risiko, e le propongano qualcosa di concreto?

Che etichetta le diamo?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io avanzo ipotesi, non conoscendola, sulla base del poco che ho letto, quindi posso sbagliarmi.
> So che le "stronzette" amiche di mia figlia che ho citato, una soprattutto di cui abbiamo discusso, sono proprio quelle più belline, più sveglie, più alla moda che piacciono di più, che sentono di avere più potere, non le insicure, che mai si metterebbero in competizione con lei. Una di loro la giudico pericolosa. Si mostra amica, presente, confidente, è riuscita anche a incantare mia madre, che la trova dolce e gentile, affettuosa, ma all'atto pratico è competitiva, invidiosa, una piccola serpe. E ha creato qualche problema.
> Sì, io la ritengo una capace di comportarsi come la tua amica.


Io ricordo Giada (nome vero :carneval amica preferita di mia figlia alla materna. Era già così. L’ha ritrovata alle medie e mia figlia mi disse con stupore che non era tanto simpatica. Era venuta così, “simpatica” come il padre e la madre.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che sia un concetto semplice, se posto (assieme ad altri) alla base di un rapporto di amicizia:
> 
> "Una attrazione per una donna non può autorizzare a "pretendere" nulla ..  la donna decide per se"
> 
> ...


Ma vuoi paragonare la “caccia” tra ragazzi in vacanza o no, con un rapporto di amicizia durante il quale una è innamorata per anni e l’altra se lo fa di nascosto per aggiungere una tacca?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Schizofrenia lo dici tu, per me si stava solo scoprendo (con se stessa intendo).
> 
> Ad ogni modo il racconto era solo per dire che un tradimento è un tradimento. Poi possiamo pure analizzarlo, comprendere il percorso che ha portato a ciò. Rimane che quando ne vieni a conoscenza qualcosa si potrebbe spezzare. In me si è spezzato verso di lei pur non essendo parte lesa del tradimento.
> Non è neppure questione pratica del pensare a cosa poteva aver fatto lei a me, o cosa avrebbe potuto fare. Tanto più quando dietro, in questo caso, c'erano basi solide (fatti) per ritenerla una persona valida. Ma qualcosa si spezza. Si lacera.


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè dipende. Pensa che io in certe persone vedevo uscire il loro essere da come giocavano a Monopoli.


Anch’io.
Vedessi giocare me :facepalm::carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai un altare al Dio Desiderio con come simboli cazzo e figa.


Ognuno si sceglie il suo Dio .. più o meno consapevolmente

In genere ci se ne accorge quando lo bestemmia


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vuoi paragonare la “caccia” tra ragazzi in vacanza o no, con un rapporto di amicizia durante il quale una è innamorata per anni e l’altra se lo fa di nascosto per aggiungere una tacca?


Me lo dai il ruolo di lui in tutto questo?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nessuna storia c'entra nulla .. se si cercano storie "simili"
> 
> È il concetto base che c'entra.
> 
> ...


Che non lo consideri amico è più che evidente :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non lo consideri amico è più che evidente :carneval:


No, perché avrebbe una considerazione della donna di cui è "innamorato" assolutamente spregevole per me

E non potrebbe essere mio amico uno così


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non siamo più amiche da molto Brunetta. Quel che ha fatto ai tempi rimane affar suo. Leggi le pagine dopo. Era solo un esempio intorno al concetto di tradimento.


Ho letto dopo.
Però il meccanismo è quello.
Ne ho conosciuta una così.
Brutta persona. Può essere stata leale con te, ma per motivi suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> In particolare affermo che introdurre in uno spazio di relazione classica, certo tipo di intimità, sia piuttosto avventuroso.
> Ci sono palliativi, tipo dirlo "dopo" (sono stata fedele!!) Che non risolvono il problema, ma anzi drammaticamente lo confermano


Invece io punto alla intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, troppo sconcio x me,  mi sa


Non lo è. Approfondisce i significati del sesso che ci sono anche quando si dice di no.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è. Approfondisce i significati del sesso che ci sono anche quando si dice di no.


Allora lo guardo.
Certo che ci sono significati anche nel sesso!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo dai il ruolo di lui in tutto questo?


Lui non sapeva niente. Avrà messo la sua tacca.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non sapeva niente. E


Quindi? Che etichetta gli si dà a lui?

Io avevo detto "osso x cagnette" ricordando Fabrizio de André

Passivo.. ignaro.. pronto a essere preso senza aprire bocca

Osso x cagnette può andare bene?

La "stronza" la "povera vittima" e "l'osso x cagnette"

Abbiamo completato il quadretto

Ma io vedo panorami diversi da questo

Anche se so riconoscere il panorama che diversi/e vedono


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai quale è il problema Jaca?
> 
> Che se si fa il gioco delle "etichette" è un gioco a cascata, non si può in un contesto etichettare uno senza etichettare anche gli altri attori del contesto
> 
> ...


Non c’e nessun problema ...credimi... continua così che se a te va bene va bene a tutti ...


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno si sceglie il suo Dio .. più o meno consapevolmente
> 
> In genere ci se ne accorge quando lo bestemmia


Hai detto una cazzata


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi? Che etichetta gli si dà a lui?
> 
> Io avevo detto "osso x cagnette" ricordando Fabrizio de André
> 
> ...


Persona sul marcato.
Anche lui interessato a rapporti occasionali.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi? Che etichetta gli si dà a lui?
> 
> Io avevo detto "osso x cagnette" ricordando Fabrizio de André
> 
> ...


Lui in questa riflessione non c’entra niente .. non c’e bisogno di etichettarlo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui in questa riflessione non c’entra niente .. non c’e bisogno di etichettarlo


Lui etichetta in modo dispregiativo al di fuori di un quadro in cui lui si accomoda.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo dai il ruolo di lui in tutto questo?


Ma che ruolo vuoi che abbia lui? 
Magari non si è accorto neppure dell'amica muta e si è trovato tra le braccia per prima l'amica piaciona.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che ruolo vuoi che abbia lui?
> Magari non si è accorto neppure dell'amica muta e si è trovato tra le braccia per prima l'amica piaciona.


Deo gratias che è saltata fuori la roba più ovvia!!!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui in questa riflessione non c’entra niente .. non c’e bisogno di etichettarlo


Ah.. cone no..

Nulla c'entra lui, chi cazzo è sto cojone?? 

Lui non esiste.

Deve solo fare l'osso

capisco..  :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che ruolo vuoi che abbia lui?
> Magari non si è accorto neppure dell'amica muta e si è trovato tra le braccia per prima l'amica piaciona.


Cioè un cojone proprio insomma

Aspetta a braccia aperte quello che casca :rotfl:


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Deo gratias che è saltata fuori la roba più ovvia!!!


Qui è la fiera del complichiamo le cose semplici tanto per. 
È il 'tanto per' in realtà che andrebbe chiarito un po', di più.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè un cojone proprio insomma
> 
> Aspetta a braccia aperte quello che casca :rotfl:


Immagino te al suo posto. 
'No, guarda, non facciamo niente perché mi sentirei un coglione a non aver operato una scelta consapevole prima e non voglio essere definito secondo ruoli che non mi appartengono... ".
Sicuro, guarda. 
Prenderesti al volo l' occasione senza tanti complimenti.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè un cojone proprio insomma
> 
> Aspetta a braccia aperte quello che casca :rotfl:


Ma cosa c'entra? 

Stiamo parlando di una ventenne un po' insicura che non aveva il coraggio di fare il primo passo.

E di una sua amica che incurante dei sentimenti dell'altra, si è fatta avanti. Con una botta e via. Punto  

Lui che ha fatto? Ha beccato.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino te al suo posto.
> 'No, guarda, non facciamo niente perché mi sentirei un coglione a non aver operato una scelta consapevole prima e non voglio essere definito secondo ruoli che non mi appartengono... ".
> Sicuro, guarda.
> Prenderesti al volo l' occasione senza tanti complimenti.


Se fossi innamorato della amica?

Ma anche no.

Avrei la facoltà di dirle: "guarda, a me di scopare con te non mi interessa, io sono molto interessato a un'altra persona e non ho spazio per una serata di sesso"

Io ho ancora questa facoltà, grazie a Dio :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. cone no..
> 
> Nulla c'entra lui, chi cazzo è sto cojone??
> 
> ...


Che debba fare l’osso lo hai deciso tu. Chi l’ha detto?
Ovvio ma strasuper ovviissimo che lui abbia scelto quella che preferiva ... che gli ha calato le mutande però .... ussignur


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Stiamo parlando di una ventenne un po' insicura che non aveva il coraggio di fare il primo passo.
> 
> ...


E quindi?

Poteva anche dire che era interessato alla sua amica eh?

Lui esiste. Non è un osso.

Ma dove vivete oh? :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se fossi innamorato della amica?
> 
> Ma anche no.
> 
> ...


Ma zio buonissimo, l'altra probabilmente non se la filava!!! Erano solo scambi di brevi discorsi, quelli che avevano condiviso. L'idea che il sentimento e l'attrazione fossero solo nella testa dell'altra non lo consideri?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> ... che gli ha calato le mutande però .... ussignur


Eeh.. può pure essere.. mica che no

Ma non è reato 

Però se questo è ciò che la fa "stronza" parliamone..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no...ha solo voluto esibire il trofeo





danny ha detto:


> No, perché rischiava di farlo sapere alla "muta" e poi qualcuno l'avrebbe anche giudicata male.
> La platea si sceglie.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non è che la cosa fosse stata esposta con pentimento o senso di errore. Ad ogni modo è vero, sono io a non essere stata amica in quel frangente.
> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] lei piaceva a tutti, era corteggiata, e molto più coinvolgente dell'amica timida. Non aveva alcun bisogno di dimostrarsi niente. E non era scema, è questo il punto. Non era una cretina.
> In tempi in cui neppure si pensava a famiglia lei era una che ne usciva con frasi come "noi scegliamo i ragazzi vedendo in loro il padre dei nostri futuri figli".
> Credo piuttosto che lei seguisse un modus cattolico dove era cresciuta, ma dentro di lei viveva anche un'altra persona, solo che voleva eliminarla.


la risposta l'ha data marjanna. Non aveva il bisogno di farsi figa. Era una confidenza molto stretta, che Marianna ha percepito più come una derisione della amica silenziosa, viste le eccessive attenzioni con le quali poi la copriva.
Io credo cercasse complicità per quanto aveva fatto.


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Poteva anche dire che era interessato alla sua amica eh?
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Non era interessato alla sua amica. Quindi?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se fossi innamorato della amica?
> 
> Ma anche no.
> 
> ...


Ma nel caso specifico se fosse stato innamorato dell’amica il problema non si sarebbe posto 
Che c’entraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. può pure essere.. mica che no
> 
> Ma non è reato
> 
> Però se questo è ciò che la fa "stronza" parliamone..


No, maremma bucaiola ! Non è un problema il fatto generale che lei abbia calato le mutande, ma che l’abbia fatto con uno di cui non gliene fregava una beata minchia e che sapeva essere oggetto di cotta dell’amica....
Dai, di la verità ..ci stai pigliando per il culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque lo penserebbe.
> Ma non ha potuto resistere al suo bisogno di mostrarsi figa.
> Una stronza vera.


non credo che volesse mostrarsi figa. 
La parte stronza è l'eccessiva premura verso la ragazza infatuata


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. può pure essere.. mica che no
> 
> Ma non è reato
> 
> Però se questo è ciò che la fa "stronza" parliamone..


Ascolta.
Non è che lui senza la  "stronza" avrebbe fatto qualcosa con l'altra.
La stronza non ha levato alcun osso.
Ha solo dimostrato a se stessa di poter arrivare dove l'amica timida non poteva arrivare. E glielo aveva detto. Così, tanto per trombarsene uno, ma non uno a caso. L'oggetto del desiderio di una persona che glielo aveva confessato.

A me non pare un comportamento da amica, a prescindere dal fatto che lei non lo abbia saputo. Se lo avesse saputo, credo che qualcosa tipo  "mi hai visto debole, e di questo hai fatto la tua forza" lo avrebbe pure legittimamente potuto pensare. Non è una cosa bella da sentire in chi crediamo amico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tra adolescenti può anche capitare la  "cazzata".
> Direi che in un mondo di adulti eviti, e se non hai evitato almeno eviti di dare saggio ad altri amici di quanto l'amicizia valga meno di  "farsi uno", una volta.


 gli adulti con manie di protagonismo sono pericolosi.
Ma a voi non è mai capitato di sentire ragazzi e ahimè alcuni adulti vantarsi di conquiste?
Perché la storia di Marjanna io l'ho sentita molte volte in versione maschile


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. può pure essere.. mica che no
> 
> Ma non è reato
> 
> Però se questo è ciò che la fa "stronza" parliamone..


 se fosse stato un maschio sarebbe stato definito narciso e la ragazza con cui aveva trombato troia.
Prospettive


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gli adulti con manie di protagonismo sono pericolosi.
> Ma a voi non è mai capitato di sentire ragazzi e ahimè alcuni adulti vantarsi di conquiste?
> Perché la storia di Marjanna io l'ho sentita molte volte in versione maschile


Finché e' una specie di competizione dichiarata tra due amici, ci vedo al limite  (parlando di adulti) un modo infantile magari anche di cementare un'amicizia, e un modo assai superficiale di aggiungere una tacca. Ho sentito alcuni parlare delle loro amanti  (più uomini che donne) con gli amici in termini che mi hanno causato il voltastomaco. Uomini belli "maturi", sposati, che commentavano sottolineando una certa differenza di età, che "questa non mi si stacca più", e via dicendo. Quando sento ste cose, e immagino lo sborone ad inventare la qualunque scusa per vedere la  "cozza", mi si accappona la pelle. Il rischio c'è con chiunque, diciamo che purtroppo a volte essere vispi nella mezza età rende più scemi di quindicenni con gli ormoni a mille, e gli amici che si vantano.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gli adulti con manie di protagonismo sono pericolosi.
> Ma a voi non è mai capitato di sentire ragazzi e ahimè alcuni adulti vantarsi di conquiste?
> Perché la storia di Marjanna io l'ho sentita molte volte in versione maschile


Altroché di stronzi e pirla ambosessi è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> ma che l’abbia fatto con uno di cui non gliene fregava una beata minchia e che sapeva essere oggetto di cotta dell’amica....
> Dai, di la verità ..ci stai pigliando per il culo


No, giuro!

Non gli fregava.. sicuramente per fare la famigliola no

Ma una scopata pare di sì..

Magari si è fatto avanti lui
. Che ne sappiamo?

Sono adulti. Possono decidere.. 

Magari lui ha preso una cotta tremenda x lei e ancora ci pensa

Che ne sappiamo??

Ciò che vorrei dire è banalmente che io vedo solo 2 persone che decidono di farsi una scopata e se la fanno

L'amica era innamorata però

Eh lo so..

Sapessi quante me ne "hanno scopate" a me che io ero "innamorato" e il giorno dopo le hanno pure sputtanate

Che ci si può fare?? È la vita.

Io non vedo stronzi.. né poverelle..


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Finché e' una specie di competizione dichiarata tra due amici, ci vedo al limite  (parlando di adulti) un modo infantile magari anche di cementare un'amicizia, e un modo assai superficiale di aggiungere una tacca. Ho sentito alcuni parlare delle loro amanti  (più uomini che donne) con gli amici in termini che mi hanno causato il voltastomaco. Uomini belli "maturi", sposati, che commentavano sottolineando una certa differenza di età, che "questa non mi si stacca più", e via dicendo. Quando sento ste cose, e immagino lo sborone ad inventare la qualunque scusa per vedere la  "cozza", mi si accappona la pelle. Il rischio c'è con chiunque, diciamo che purtroppo a volte essere vispi nella mezza età rende più scemi di quindicenni con gli ormoni a mille, e gli amici che si vantano.


 fa più fastidio negli adulti, il minimo e si fa e non si dice. Almeno l' età dovrebbe aver insegnato la riservatezza. Tra ragazzi, è diverso.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, giuro!
> 
> Non gli fregava.. sicuramente per fare la famigliola no
> 
> ...


Erano amici tuoi quelli che se le scoapavano sapendo che eri innamorato ?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Erano amici tuoi quelli che se le scoapavano sapendo che eri innamorato ?


Ma cosa conta dichiarare "Amore" per uno che manco ti caga e con il quale non spiccichi una parola, dai..

Ma scherziamo?

L'amore non autorizza a nulla

Men che meno a rivendicare "territori" di caccia

Che poi quei territori hanno un cervello e decidono loro di chi essere territorio, eventualmente

L'amore non autorizza a nulla e chi si sente autorizzato dall'amore a pretendere spazio, sono quelli che poi dentro una relazione fan più danni della grandine

Per me

Se davvero sei innamorata alza il culo! E datti da fare.

(Ancora per me)

Tutte ste principesse e principini di merda, che dichiarano amore e stanno rannicchiati aspettandosi che gli altri li "rispettino" a me mi stanno sul culo

Si capisce? :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma cosa conta dichiarare "Amore" per uno che manco ti caga e con il quale non spiccichi una parola, dai..
> 
> Ma scherziamo?
> 
> ...


No
Rinuncio


----------



## Lostris (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No
> Rinuncio


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No
> Rinuncio


Io i miei sforzi li ho fatti

Ci posso mettere la voce, ma non ci posso mettere le orecchie

Sarà x un'altra volta :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io i miei sforzi li ho fatti
> 
> Ci posso mettere la voce, ma non ci posso mettere le orecchie
> 
> Sarà x un'altra volta :carneval:


No no...non metterci più niente ..grazie


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] sta ragazza aveva veramente un timidezza estrema. Io provai ad andarle incontro più volte, ed ero una ragazza come lei, amica della sua amica. Lei era al corrente di questioni mie personali, perchè mi sentiva parlarne con l'altra. Eppure con me, ma non solo con me, diceva due parole in croce.
Non è che era poveretta e manco l'ho mai considerata amica mia, per il rapporto avuto con lei. 
Il rapporto era tra loro due. Questa ragazza si era aperta e si confidava solo con la mia amica. Quindi immagina, una ragazza così chiusa, che valore vedeva nell'altra. Le aveva concesso di arrivare a parti di lei che ad altri blindava.
E quando accadono cose così, te insieme a quel valore unico che ti concede quella persona, ti prendi pure l'impegno di rispettare quelle parti che l'altro ti dona, altrimenti fai un passo indietro e dici "no, io questa cosa non la posso gestire".



danny ha detto:


> Ma che ruolo vuoi che abbia lui?
> Magari non si è accorto neppure dell'amica muta e si è trovato tra le braccia per prima l'amica piaciona.


Bingo! 
Cosa poteva vedere lui? Una che lo salutava, una che entrava in un bar perchè c'era lui (ma lui non lo sapeva) si beveva un caffè e usciva. Magari poteva anche aver capito e colto qualche sguardo, ma chi lo sa...



Brunetta ha detto:


> No è una stronza.
> .Ed era corteggiata perché voleva essere corteggiata.


Si è comportata da stronza in quella circostanza.
Vedi  lei è anche quella a cui io mi sono rivolta in dei giorni in cui ero in  ospedale. Se avevo bisogno di qualcosa non chiamavo casa, chiamavo lei.  Quando altri coetanei chiamavano casa e dicevano "quando torna ditele  che chiami". Lei è quella che si è presentata in ospedale con walkman  (roba da antiquariato ormai ) coprendo il letto di musicassette e rimanendo oltre l'orario di visite (col permesso del personale) per più giorni.
Avendola  conosciuta penso dovesse trovare parti di se fuori dallo schema  perfetto a cui corrispondeva. La bambina brava a scuola, quella che  aiuta la mamma con le faccende di casa, quella che piace ai ragazzi e  che non la guardano con l'occhio da _questa me la trombo_ ma _questa è proprio una brava ragazza, merita che io sia dolce con lei_,  quella che piace anche alle ragazze, quella che non ha mai la giornata  nervosa, quella che piace anche agli adulti e si rivolgono a lei con  rispetto (come fosse più matura), e così via.
Rimane che quell'episodio è un tradimento.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sapessi quante me ne "hanno scopate" a me che io ero "innamorato" e il giorno dopo le hanno pure sputtanate
> 
> Che ci si può fare?? È la vita.
> 
> Io non vedo stronzi.. né poverelle..


Sarà pure la vita, ma se tu eri innamorato di una ragazza, ed eri parte del gruppo, quella ragazza -per me- non si toccava. Si lasciava spazio a te di andarle incontro, magari ti si aiutava se eri imbranato. Se poi ti diceva no te ne facevi una ragione e quindi poteva rientrare in "territorio di caccia" come dici te.
Se tu eri innamorato di lei l'avresti trattata in modo carino, di certo non scopandotela e sputtanandola il giorno dopo.
Con il loro egoismo i tuoi "amici" han tirato merda a te (che credi sia normale questo perchè l'hai subito tu) e a quelle ragazze scopate/sputtanate (che oggi potrebbero ritenere normale farsi scopare e farsi scartare il giorno dopo).
Questi non sono stronzi, sono proprio merde. E se hai visto in loro dei vincenti sappi che non è così.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'amore non autorizza a nulla
> 
> Men che meno a rivendicare "territori" di caccia
> 
> ...


A la guerre comme a' la guerre.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarà pure la vita, ma se tu eri innamorato di una ragazza, ed eri parte del gruppo, quella ragazza -per me- non si toccava. Si lasciava spazio a te di andarle incontro, magari ti si aiutava se eri imbranato. Se poi ti diceva no te ne facevi una ragione e quindi poteva rientrare in "territorio di caccia" come dici te.
> Se tu eri innamorato di lei l'avresti trattata in modo carino, di certo non scopandotela e sputtanandola il giorno dopo.
> Con il loro egoismo i tuoi "amici" han tirato merda a te (che credi sia normale questo perchè l'hai subito tu) e a quelle ragazze scopate/sputtanate (che oggi potrebbero ritenere normale farsi scopare e farsi scartare il giorno dopo).
> Questi non sono stronzi, sono proprio merde. E se hai visto in loro dei vincenti sappi che non è così.


Ma io questi riguardi  non li ho mai desiderati.. e da un amico poi, mi farebbero orrore, e spero davvero che non si offenda chi questi "riguardi" li ricerca e li desidera, nell'amicizia, a questo livello

Anche io ero timidissimo come la ragazza che descrivi, per la quale, a dispetto di quel che possa sembrare, nutro una istintiva simpatia ed empatia

Non pietà

Ti dico un aneddoto
Ero in vacanza con la scuola, ad Aosta, ero in 4° superiore, e ero "innamorato" (capirai) di una mia compagna di classe.

Già la settimana prima negli spogliatoi della palestra con quelli di 5° che si allenavano con noi e venivano insieme anche in gita, c'era un ragazzo assai sveglio, che disse a chiare note che alla gita a questa ragazza gli avrebbe tirato il colpo

La.mia "cotta" era nota, lui non era certo un mio amico, ma ci si conosceva bene, dato che si era nella stessa sezione.

"Me lo dai il permesso?" Mi chiese ironicamente negli spogliatoi.

Ovvio che non gli serviva alcun permesso da me.

Fu antipatico.. e sperai con tutto me stesso che rimbalzasse, perché IO si, io la avrei amata, altro che quello stronzo che ne girava una dietro l'altra

 Al mattino, in autostrada, lei era in fondo, e lui dopo mezz'ora andò in fondo al bus e si mise a sedere accanto a lei, cominciavano le gallerie della Liguria

Io pregavo a centro bus, ma pregavo CONTRO lui

Perché lei "resistesse" a quella (secondo me) merda

Dopo mezz'ora lui risalì a centro bus e si mise a fumare e chiacchiere come nulla fosse

Non sapevo come era andata e non gli chiesi nulla

All'autogrill mi chiamò a parte, e mi disse ridendo beffardo " allora?? Ora ti faccio godere! Il tuo amore non c'e stata! Ora prendimi per il culo, forza, sei contento eh bastardo?!"

Non ero contento.. alla fine me la presentava in un modo che boh.. io che ci guadagnavo?

Quella ragazza se ne fotteva anche di me e del mio amore

"Ricordati che scelgono loro, sempre.. io e te non si conta un cazzo. E comunque cerca di darti da fare, la gita è cominciata ora" 
Mi disse.. 

Ecco.. io sento più vicino a me un maschio che si interfaccia così, rispetto a uno che ha mille riguardi.

Per la cronaca : con la mia compagna non ci ho MAI provato, e questo ragazzo alla sera ha beccato una cameriera dell'hotel di Aosta e hanno trombato


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_Skorpio_ sta ragazza aveva veramente un timidezza estrema. Io provai ad andarle incontro più volte, ed ero una ragazza come lei, amica della sua amica. Lei era al corrente di questioni mie personali, perchè mi sentiva parlarne con l'altra. Eppure con me, ma non solo con me, diceva due parole in croce.
> Non è che era poveretta e manco l'ho mai considerata amica mia, per il rapporto avuto con lei.
> Il rapporto era tra loro due. Questa ragazza si era aperta e si confidava solo con la mia amica. Quindi immagina, una ragazza così chiusa, che valore vedeva nell'altra. Le aveva concesso di arrivare a parti di lei che ad altri blindava.
> E quando accadono cose così, te insieme a quel valore unico che ti concede quella persona, ti prendi pure l'impegno di rispettare quelle parti che l'altro ti dona, altrimenti fai un passo indietro e dici "no, io questa cosa non la posso gestire".
> ...


Ho detto stronza perché se uso termini psicologici mi sgridano . Ma il quadro è completo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io questi riguardi  non li ho mai desiderati.. e da un amico poi, mi farebbero orrore, e spero davvero che non si offenda chi questi "riguardi" li ricerca e li desidera, nell'amicizia, a questo livello
> 
> Anche io ero timidissimo come la ragazza che descrivi, per la quale, a dispetto di quel che possa sembrare, nutro una istintiva simpatia ed empatia
> 
> ...


Un maestro di vita :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un maestro di vita :carneval:


Ah non so, valuta tu..

Mi spiace tu provi a svalorizzare le esperienze altrui, per dare sostanza a concetti tuoi

Io porto quello che ho appreso, serenamente, e parlando di ME


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah non so, valuta tu..
> 
> Mi spiace tu provi a svalorizzare le esperienze altrui, per dare sostanza a concetti tuoi
> 
> Io porto quello che ho appreso, serenamente, e parlando di ME


Porti ad esempio la filosofia di vita di un pirla, ah no un bischero, di diciott’anni!
Devo prendere appunti?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2019)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] Non è tanto un ricerca di riguardi. Forse abbiamo una diversa concezione di amicizia. Gli amici son quelli che, in linea teorica, ti porterai dietro un'intera vita. 
Io credo sia anche difficile in età adulta diventare amici come si diventa amici da bambini/ragazzi. Ti sei visto in pigiama, con tua mamma che ti strillava dietro, hai passato insieme un capodanno sfigato, hai condiviso i sogni, le speranze, le incertezze, i primi "amori" (anche se non erano amori), l'emozione che ti dava tal personaggio dello spettacolo, quel senso di viaggio nel crescere della vita, tanta roba...
Gli amori passano, gli amici no (in realtà poi passano anche quelli). Ma almeno nei miei 20 anni le amiche come quella dell'episodio raccontato ci sarebbero state per sempre. Pensa che ce lo dicevamo pure, che da vecchie saremmo state sempre amiche.

Mio padre ha amici della sua adolescenza ancora adesso. Qualcuno ha fatto "il furbo" con lui, nel senso che l'ha cercato (non ora, anni fa) per avere dei piaceri aggratis quando non gli mancavano denari per pagare un professionista. A parti inverse favori zero. Diciamo anche che mio padre per carattere non ha mai portato richieste tra i suoi amici. Vedere questo mi ha dato fastidio, ho visto che quello che lui riteneva amico lo usava. E ti assicuro che nonostante questo, e nonostante lui abbia capito, non l'ho mai sentito dire una parola cattiva verso quel suo amico.
Non è tanto questione di ragazze, è questione di rispetto. E anche di cura, se vogliamo tirare fuori la parolina magica.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Porti ad esempio la filosofia di vita di un pirla, ah no un bischero, di diciott’anni!
> Devo prendere appunti?


Ma devi fare ciò che credi..

Ma se mi rimani elettrizzata dal biscaro , che evidentemente ha integralmente catturato ogni tua attenzione (a rovescio ma la ha catturata) è un problema tuo

perché quel che volevo spiegare era altro, e cioè che io mi trovo molto meglio tra maschi, con chi ha un rapporto ruvido con me, da sempre

 Detto ciò torna pure a ammirare il biscaro


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È appunto quello"evitamento di "se" (giro alla larga dal mio desiderio) che mi farebbe allarmare
> 
> Io non vorrei accanto una persona che per "essere fedele" va in "evitamento di se" e di un suo desiderio.


Ma fedeltà è questo. Saper resistere difronte a una tentazione forte...essere fedeli quando non si è conosciuto nessuno di interessante so bboni tutti. Per me essere fedeli è carattere ma ho capito che dipende un po anche dall la fase che vive la coppia..un assenza prolungata per lavoro, litigi per figli, suocera invadente, problemi lavorativi, lutti....possono creare il terreno giusto...se si è fragili...l' infedele alla fine deve avere solo una caratteristica ..saper mentire...perché se non ne sei capace non puoi...non reggi


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io questi riguardi  non li ho mai desiderati.. e da un amico poi, mi farebbero orrore, e spero davvero che non si offenda chi questi "riguardi" li ricerca e li desidera, nell'amicizia, a questo livello
> 
> 
> "Ricordati che scelgono loro, sempre.. io e te non si conta un cazzo. E comunque cerca di darti da fare, la gita è cominciata ora"
> ...


Ma davvero stai portando come esempio dinamiche adolescenziali?
Io le credevo confinate a quel periodo obbligato della vita in cui buona parte dei maschi sono morti di figa e devono fare i pavoni rivaleggiando tra loro per strappare un sorriso alle ragazze più carine che si sentono mediamente onnipotenti.
Dinamiche che per un uomo maturo,  magari padre, dovrebbero far parte del passato, perché se attuate fuori range lo rendono palesemente ridicolo. 
A me, a 50 anni, infatti, danno molto fastidio i coetanei e quelli più vecchi di me che appena arriva una bella ragazza giovane  fanno caciara per farsi belli credendosi irresistibili. Conoscendoli per come sono realmente, ovvero quando si relazionano con gli altri uomini, e sapendo quanto siano mediamente persone noiosissime, mi fa specie ritrovarli nei panni del brillante uomo (bolso) di mezza età maestro di vita. 
E' troppo pretendere di mostrare maturità anche nel modo di relazionarsi con gli altri? Se c'è, ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] Non è tanto un ricerca di riguardi. Forse abbiamo una diversa concezione di amicizia. Gli amici son quelli che, in linea teorica, ti porterai dietro un'intera vita.
> Io credo sia anche difficile in età adulta diventare amici come si diventa amici da bambini/ragazzi. Ti sei visto in pigiama, con tua mamma che ti strillava dietro, hai passato insieme un capodanno sfigato, hai condiviso i sogni, le speranze, le incertezze, i primi "amori" (anche se non erano amori), l'emozione che ti dava tal personaggio dello spettacolo, quel senso di viaggio nel crescere della vita, tanta roba...
> Gli amori passano, gli amici no (in realtà poi passano anche quelli). Ma almeno nei miei 20 anni le amiche come quella dell'episodio raccontato ci sarebbero state per sempre. Pensa che ce lo dicevamo pure, che da vecchie saremmo state sempre amiche.
> 
> ...


In linea teorica si, ma è appunto teoria.. 
Si .. credo che abbiamo una concezione diversa di amicizia, e non c'è nulla di male

Io l'amico da libro cuore che ti porti dietro da 40 anni e ti vedi ogni 2 giorni a confidarti ogni pena di vita stretti stretti, non ce l'ho mai avuto e nemmeno mi interessa, devo dire sinceramente

Mi ha chiamato il mese scorso un "amico" di quando avevo 12/13 anni del gruppo del quartiere, che frequentavo ogni santo giorno, con questo qui mi ci sarò picchiato 2 o 3 volte, con gli altri pure

Organizzano delle cene ogni tanto e dalla prossima ci vado anche io ben volentieri, ma non li vedo da anni, ognuno ha fatto la sua strada

C'è l'operaio di fabbrica, quello che è andato in galera, quello che è diventato difensore di serie A, quello che fa l'agente immobiliare, uno è diventato carabiniere.
Ce ne è uno che è infermo e devono andare a prenderlo con la carrozzina quando fanno le cene

Ognuno la sua strada

Ci si ritrova, si farà una cena, si starà bene, e poi ognuno di nuovo x fatti suoi

Io non so di cosa si parli, quando mi parli dell'amico della vita che ti cura e ti protegge con delicatezza in ogni tua nota più fragile, e non mi interessa proprio

Ognuno quando arriva il dato momento, si prende le sue palle e se le custodisce da solo.

E a me va bene così.. 

Non so come spiegare..


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero stai portando come esempio dinamiche adolescenziali?
> Io le credevo confinate a quel periodo obbligato della vita in cui buona parte dei maschi sono morti di figa e devono fare i pavoni rivaleggiando tra loro per strappare un sorriso alle ragazze più carine che si sentono mediamente onnipotenti.
> Dinamiche che per un uomo maturo,  magari padre, dovrebbero far parte del passato, perché se attuate fuori range lo rendono palesemente ridicolo.
> A me, a 50 anni, infatti, danno molto fastidio i coetanei e quelli più vecchi di me che appena arriva una bella ragazza giovane  fanno caciara per farsi belli credendosi irresistibili. Conoscendoli per come sono realmente, ovvero quando si relazionano con gli altri uomini, e sapendo quanto siano mediamente persone noiosissime, mi fa specie ritrovarli nei panni del brillante uomo (bolso) di mezza età maestro di vita.
> E' troppo pretendere di mostrare maturità anche nel modo di relazionarsi con gli altri? Se c'è, ovviamente.


Io non pretendo nulla da nessuno, volevo solo spiegare che mi trovo meglio con uno che si rapporta con me in modo ruvido, che uno tutto coccoloso e riguardoso 

Mi piace chi si rapporta con me senza sconti e riguardi

Quell'esempio era x dire questo

E chi chiede sconti dalla vita e dagli altri "perché lui...." A me mi fa tenerezza

Che ci posso fare?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non pretendo nulla da nessuno, volevo solo spiegare che mi trovo meglio con uno che si rapporta con me in modo ruvido, che uno tutto coccoloso e riguardoso
> 
> Mi piace chi si rapporta con me senza sconti e riguardi
> 
> ...


ecco perche' ti piaccio 
non c'ero arrivata.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ecco perche' ti piaccio
> non c'ero arrivata.


Ecco dillo tu.. per esempio 

Come mi rapporto con le amiche io? (E tu lo sei)

Faccio tutto il tenerone cuccioloso e riguardoso che ogni giorno è lì a preoccuparsi e prodigarsi e coccolarti e proteggerti?

Dillo tu , che sei una grande amica, Perché qui pensano che io racconti le novelle :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non pretendo nulla da nessuno, volevo solo spiegare che mi trovo meglio con uno che si rapporta con me in modo ruvido, che uno tutto coccoloso e riguardoso
> 
> Mi piace chi si rapporta con me senza sconti e riguardi
> 
> ...


Ma certo, anche a me piace chi è diretto, chi dice le cose in faccia, senza sconti e riguardi.
Ma lo fa veramente, senza fingere di essere o volere altro o buttarsi in situazioni solo per arrivare ai suoi scopi.
L'esempio portato da Marjanna è esattamente il contrario di quello che forse pretendi tu: mostra una persona pavida, che agisce alle spalle.
Se questa donna avesse detto all'amica "Guarda, quel tipo piace anche a me, cerchiamo di capire chi di noi due gli piace di più" non avrei avuto nulla da recriminare.
Ma in quell'esempio l'unica che si è esposta veramente e a cui va la mia stima è l'amica muta.
Che poi abbia sbagliato dando fiducia alla persona sbagliata, posso ascriverlo tra le ingenuità che la vita porta prima o poi a dover superare con l'esperienza. Ma questo è un errore di valutazione, non, purtroppo, una scelta consapevole.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> è esattamente il contrario di quello che forse pretendi tu: mostra una persona pavida, che agisce alle spalle.


Ma io non vedo questo

Per me quella donna che ha scopato non "doveva" nulla a nessuno

Tu vedi il "debito" .. il "dovuto" 

"Mi ha dato confidenza, ora le DEVO quantomeno altrettanta confidenza"

Io no

Io non vedo ne debiti ne crediti, una si è aperta e l'altra ha accolto la confidenza

Il cerchio è chiuso

Poi uno si prende le palle e come gira l'angolo è una persona libera


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco dillo tu.. per esempio
> 
> Come mi rapporto con le amiche io? (E tu lo sei)
> 
> ...


no, confermo nulla di cuccioloso, sei notoriamente un cagacazzi


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma *io* non vedo questo
> 
> Per me quella donna che ha scopato non "doveva" nulla a nessuno
> 
> ...


Tu, giustamente. Sei tu a descriverti per come sei.
Io ti sto portando, esattamente come fai tu, la mia visione e come sono io. Altri hanno fatto la stessa cosa.
Non dobbiamo essere uguali o trovare un accordo.
Per me quella donna è stata stronza. Per te no.
Nella nostra diversità anche il giudizio ci distingue e mostra quello che siamo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no, confermo nulla di cuccioloso, sei notoriamente un cagacazzi


I rapporti di amicizia vera io li intendo più o meno così :rotfl:

[video=youtube;ZgTfASabTL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgTfASabTL8[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu, giustamente. Sei tu a descriverti per come sei.
> Io ti sto portando, esattamente come fai tu, la mia visione e come sono io. Altri hanno fatto la stessa cosa.
> Non dobbiamo essere uguali o trovare un accordo.
> Per me quella donna è stata stronza. Per te no.
> Nella nostra diversità anche il giudizio ci distingue e mostra quello che siamo.


Certo

Con la leggerà differenza che io x descrivermi come sono mi devo beccare le battutine divertite e le ironiche prese di distanza con la puzza sotto il naso di buona parte del forum

Cosa della quale non mi interessa assolutamente una sega, con buona pace di chi si fosse guastato le narici :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Con la leggerà differenza che io x descrivermi come sono mi devo beccare le battutine divertite e le ironiche prese di distanza con la puzza sotto il naso di buona parte del forum
> 
> Cosa della quale non mi interessa assolutamente una sega, con buona pace di chi si fosse guastato le narici :carneval:


Parlo solo di ironia, il resto  (verso te) non credo proprio mi appartenga, per quanto spesso abbiamo idee diverse. Perciò prese di distanza si, ma da idee che non condivido. Senza inficiare altre discussioni dove ho colto o colgo spunti interessanti, pure là dove spesso sovrastimoli la mia parte razionale 

Domanda seria.
Sei il primo che usa l'ironia, come puoi pensare che a volte non ti torni indietro?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Domanda seria.
> Sei il primo che usa l'ironia, come puoi pensare che a volte non ti torni indietro?


Ma non lo penso affatto, l'ho semplicemente notato e sottolineato

Non ho aspettative di nessun tipo su quel che mi può tornare indietro, diversamente da chi magari si confida e "si aspetta" riguardi particolari, proprio riprendendo i discorsi delle ultime ore

L'ironia è patrimonio dell'umanità, e mi piace un sacco

C'è differenza riguardo l'uso individuale che ciascuno ne fa.. (o tenta di farne)

C'è chi la usa per "mettere distanza e chiamare a raccolta", e chi viceversa per avvicinare

A me non fa ne caldo né freddo, ma semplicemente vedo il "panorama" e quel che vedo (o x meglio dire, che credo di vedere) descrivo

Tu riesci a cogliere l'uso di una ironia che ti arriva direttamente o indirettamente?

Oppure per te è semplicemente, indistintamente e banalmente.. "ironia" ..?


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non lo penso affatto, l'ho semplicemente notato e sottolineato
> 
> Non ho aspettative di nessun tipo su quel che mi può tornare indietro, diversamente da chi magari si confida e "si aspetta" riguardi particolari, proprio riprendendo i discorsi delle ultime ore
> 
> ...


L'ironia già solo per essere vista come tale per me deve arrivare  "diretta". Quello che non è detto e' che mi investa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ironia già solo per essere vista come tale per me deve arrivare  "diretta". Quello che non è detto e' che mi investa.


C'è anche quella indiretta, vai tranquilla :rotfl:

Ora non mi far fare lo stronzo e riportare qualche passaggio esemplificativo, che non vorrei mettere in imbarazzo della brava gente che dopo magari ci resta male..

 :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è anche quella indiretta, vai tranquilla :rotfl:
> 
> Ora non mi far fare lo stronzo e riportare qualche passaggio esemplificativo, che non vorrei mettere in imbarazzo della brava gente che dopo magari ci resta male..
> 
> :rotfl: :carneval:



Gli altri non so. Puoi tirare in ballo con gli esempi me, anzi sarei curiosa davvero.
Caso mai ti lancio un paio di fulmini  ma se il tutto è in ottica discorsiva faccio da cavia senza problemi  


A volte invece quel che trovo spiazzante nei tuoi punti di vista e' l'apertura all' irrazionale più spinto.
Vedi la volta che sei riuscito a trascinare pure la razionalità di Ipazia su discorsi partiti dal fatto che ti sarebbe parso giusto che gli alcooltest fossero parametrati non su percentuali ma su individui  

In quei momenti penso che tu sia pericoloso


----------



## Lostris (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è anche quella indiretta, vai tranquilla :rotfl:
> 
> *Ora non mi far fare lo stronzo* e riportare qualche passaggio esemplificativo, che non vorrei mettere in imbarazzo della brava gente che dopo magari ci resta male..
> 
> :rotfl: :carneval:


Troppo tardi :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma devi fare ciò che credi..
> 
> Ma se mi rimani elettrizzata dal biscaro , che evidentemente ha integralmente catturato ogni tua attenzione (a rovescio ma la ha catturata) è un problema tuo
> 
> ...


Chi ammira il biscaro e la sua filosofia come se avesse ancora sedici anni sei tu.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gli altri non so. Puoi tirare in ballo con gli esempi me, anzi sarei curiosa davvero.
> Caso mai ti lancio un paio di fulmini  ma se il tutto è in ottica discorsiva faccio da cavia senza problemi
> 
> 
> ...


Sul primo punto, anche no 
Di quel che vedo e provo, decido cosa farne.. e come già detto, no 

Sul secondo punto il discorso di allora era un po' diverso..

Si parlava di parametri che segnavano confini secchi, senza alcuna valutazione soggettiva

In particolare io dicevo che non potrei mai provare a portarmi a letto una ventenne, è un parametro mio oggettivo che prescinde dalla ventenne

E portai l'esempio dell'alcol test, come parametro oggettivo.

Sei sopra? Croce
Sei sotto? Vai tranquillo

E spiegavo che, forte della mia esperienza di lavoro giovanile a contatto con ubriachi di ogni tipo, c'è l'ubriaco che con mezzo bicchiere di vino non si arregge in piedi, e quello che con 6 fiaschi di vino in corpo monta in bici e guida con eccellente equilibrio

Mentre il parametro oggettivo dell'alcool test magari direbbe che il primo può guidare (e invece sfonderebbe una vetrina entro 50 metri) mentre il secondo no (e probabilmente guiderebbe decentemente fino a destino)

Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma fedeltà è questo. Saper resistere difronte a una tentazione forte...essere fedeli quando non si è conosciuto nessuno di interessante so bboni tutti. Per me essere fedeli è carattere ma ho capito che dipende un po anche dall la fase che vive la coppia..un assenza prolungata per lavoro, litigi per figli, suocera invadente, problemi lavorativi, lutti....possono creare il terreno giusto...se si è fragili...l' infedele alla fine deve avere solo una caratteristica ..saper mentire...perché se non ne sei capace non puoi...non reggi


Dipende anche dall’egocentrismo e dalla maturità.
Se conta solo il sé e il proprio desiderio come Dio a cui il resto si deve inchinare, qualsiasi altra scelta è vista come eresia.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ammira il biscaro e la sua filosofia come se avesse ancora sedici anni sei tu.


La ammirazione è davvero tutta tua

Io ho solo portato quella esperienza per dire che "preferisco" un interfacciarmi di quel tipo rispetto a delicatezze do ogni tipo

Non ho ammirato nulla.

Ho scritto di lui tacciandolo di "antipatico" prima e "merda" poi

E ho scritto in fondo su di ME (copincollo)

"Ecco.. io sento più vicino a me un maschio che si interfaccia così, rispetto a uno che ha mille riguardi."

Quindi, torna a ammirare tu.. e interrogati su questa inspiegabile ammirazione, nonostante i miei "antipatico" e "merda"


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non vedo questo
> 
> Per me quella donna che ha scopato non "doveva" nulla a nessuno
> 
> ...


...e stronza.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sul primo punto, anche no
> Di quel che vedo e provo, decido cosa farne.. e come già detto, no
> 
> Sul secondo punto il discorso di allora era un po' diverso..
> ...


Sul secondo punto: parli di estremi come fossero norma. Questo a volte mi spiazza, e credo che spiazzi più in generale. Su cento che si sono trincati la bottiglia, 99 hanno una percezione e riflessi decisamente alterati.
Sugli stessi cento, un paio li avranno per mezzo bicchiere. Sono percentuali a caso, i fattori sono di più. Se poi mi parli della assuefazione dei cronici, abbiamo finito di parlare di statistica.
La prevenzione si fa anzitutto su parametri che possono inquadrare i più.
Ritieni che si possa rifare un sistema di controllo e prevenzione sulla base di un tre per cento?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La ammirazione è davvero tutta tua
> 
> Io ho solo portato quella esperienza per dire che "preferisco" un interfacciarmi di quel tipo rispetto a delicatezze do ogni tipo
> 
> ...


Lo hai confermato tentando di negarlo. 
Hai in effetti sempre lo stile del sedicenne che ha scoperto il potere della dialettica. 
Ma non sei il solo.

Anzi ve ne sono molti e hanno anche successo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul secondo punto: parli di estremi come fossero norma. Questo a volte mi spiazza, e credo che spiazzi più in generale. Su cento che si sono trincati la bottiglia, 99 hanno una percezione e riflessi decisamente alterati.
> Sugli stessi cento, un paio li avranno per mezzo bicchiere. Sono percentuali a caso, i fattori sono di più. Se poi mi parli della assuefazione dei cronici, abbiamo finito di parlare di statistica.
> La prevenzione si fa anzitutto su parametri che possono inquadrare i più.
> Ritieni che si possa rifare un sistema di controllo e prevenzione sulla base di un tre per cento?


No
Lo usai come esempio per spiegare che io con una 20 enne non ci vado a letto insieme (a parte che non me la dà) 

E che questo è un "parametro" come è l'alcool test

Oggettivo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul secondo punto: parli di estremi come fossero norma. Questo a volte mi spiazza, e credo che spiazzi più in generale. Su cento che si sono trincati la bottiglia, 99 hanno una percezione e riflessi decisamente alterati.
> Sugli stessi cento, un paio li avranno per mezzo bicchiere. Sono percentuali a caso, i fattori sono di più. Se poi mi parli della assuefazione dei cronici, abbiamo finito di parlare di statistica.
> La prevenzione si fa anzitutto su parametri che possono inquadrare i più.
> Ritieni che si possa rifare un sistema di controllo e prevenzione sulla base di un tre per cento?


Vabbè è solo un esempio che non ha alcuna base scientifica perché l’alcol test non misura quello che si è bevuto, ma quello che non è stato metabolizzato.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo hai confermato tentando di negarlo.
> Hai in effetti sempre lo stile del sedicenne che ha scoperto il potere della dialettica.
> Ma non sei il solo.
> 
> Anzi ve ne sono molti e hanno anche successo.


Io ti posso confermare che fu antipatico e era una merda

Ma se mi fosse venuto negli spogliatoi a fare i grattini sulla nuca e dirmi di star tranquillo che la mia amica non me la toccava nessuno, avrei vomitato, allora come ora


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> Lo usai come esempio per spiegare che io con una 20 enne non ci vado a letto insieme (a parte che non me la dà)
> 
> E che questo è un "parametro" come è l'alcool test
> ...


Soggettivo per i più direi. Atteso che la ventenne non è inadatta al sesso.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè è solo un esempio che non ha alcuna base scientifica perché l’alcol test non misura quello che si è bevuto, ma quello che non è stato metabolizzato.


Ho capito, ma direi che in un controllo e' secondaria la percezione di sobrietà da parte di chi è al volante. Fosse così non ci dovrebbero neanche essere gli alcooltest. Dico anche che con mezzo bicchiere oggettivamente non puoi avere in corpo tutto questo alcool da smaltire.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Soggettivo per i più direi. Atteso che la ventenne non è inadatta al sesso.


Certo, c'è 20enne e 20enne.. 

È soggettivo si, e infatti mica do di matto se uno della mia età va con una 20enne

È oggettivo x me


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, c'è 20enne e 20enne..
> 
> È soggettivo si, e infatti mica do di matto se uno della mia età va con una 20enne
> 
> È oggettivo x me


E' soggettivo, zio buono 

PER TE, e' un limite. Più soggettivo di così...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' soggettivo, zio buono
> 
> PER TE, e' un limite. Più soggettivo di così...


Oggettivo voglio dire che se hai 20 anni , non ti guardo in faccia chiunque tu sia , liceale inesperta o Trombatrice sgranamatusa

Hai 20 anni, punto.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggettivo voglio dire che se hai 20 anni , non ti guardo in faccia chiunque tu sia , liceale inesperta o Trombatrice sgranamatusa
> 
> Hai 20 anni, punto.


Ma è soggettivo, non oggettivo. Di oggettivo c'è che la ragazza ha 20 anni.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma è soggettivo, non oggettivo. Di oggettivo c'è che la ragazza ha 20 anni.


"La ragazza di 20 anni" non esiste (soggettivo)

"Qualsiasi ragazza di 20 anni" (oggettivo)

Se hai 20 anni non esisti come femmina x me 

Non guardo il singolo soggetto femmina e valuto soggettivamente (questa alla messa, questa a letto, questa un pompino..)

Se hai 20 anni sei fuori dal mio raggio di interesse

Chiunque tu sia


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> "La ragazza di 20 anni" non esiste (soggettivo)
> 
> "Qualsiasi ragazza di 20 anni" (oggettivo)
> 
> ...


Ecco.
Mi hai affondata.
Da una roba che mi era chiarissima, sono finita a non capirci più un cazzo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Mi hai affondata.
> Da una roba che mi era chiarissima, sono finita a non capirci più un cazzo.


Mah a me pare semplice

Se il tuo "capo" assume nel suo studio solo ultraquarantenni, perché x lui è sinonimo di esperienza, è oggettivo

Se arriva una 35enne che ha l'esperienza di una 70enne lui guarda la carta di identità e dice: no, grazie, lei ha meno di 40 anni

Non c'è alcuna valutazione se non il "parametro dell'età"

Il resto è zero


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma direi che in un controllo e' secondaria la percezione di sobrietà da parte di chi è al volante. Fosse così non ci dovrebbero neanche essere gli alcooltest. Dico anche che con mezzo bicchiere oggettivamente non puoi avere in corpo tutto questo alcool da smaltire.


Io sì :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah a me pare semplice
> 
> Se il tuo "capo" assume nel suo studio solo ultraquarantenni, perché x lui è sinonimo di esperienza, è oggettivo
> 
> ...


Se il mio capo assume dai 40 in su usa soggettivamente un parametro oggettivo, atteso che una 35enne PER LUI (soggettivo) non ha abbastanza esperienza.
E' soggettiva pure la decisione di avvalersi di un solo parametro. Mica che il numero 40 oggettivizza la scelta del capo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Mi hai affondata.
> Da una roba che mi era chiarissima, sono finita a non capirci più un cazzo.


Questo invece è chiaro e ragionevole.
Tu consideri i ventenni?


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo invece è chiaro e ragionevole.
> Tu consideri i ventenni?


No. Ma non era questo il punto, credo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> parametro oggettivo, atteso che una 35enne PER LUI (soggettivo) non ha abbastanza esperienza.
> .


Esattamente

Il parametro è oggettivo

Poi qualcuno lo avrà fatto quel parametro, ovvio, per sè o per una comunità , e ovviamente è una sua soggettiva valutazione


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Ma non era questo il punto, credo.


Però non fare l’avvocato, che sei una avvocata :rotfl:
Il punto oggettivo per lui è l’appartenenza a una classe di età, che è un fatto oggettivo (benché temporaneo) come può essere oggettivo il colore degli occhi o il modello di un’auto, è soggettivo assumere un dato oggettivo come discriminante.
Tra l’altro questa confusione è nella legge che definisce i dati sensibili tra i quali vengono inseriti elementi evidenti di per sé che diventano innominabili perché protetti, mentre ciò che dovrebbero essere combattute sono le conseguenze discriminatorie, soggettive.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I rapporti di amicizia vera io li intendo più o meno così :rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;ZgTfASabTL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgTfASabTL8[/video]


ma la scimmietta so io ?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In linea teorica si, ma è appunto teoria..
> Si .. credo che abbiamo una concezione diversa di amicizia, e non c'è nulla di male
> 
> Io l'amico da libro cuore che ti porti dietro da 40 anni e ti vedi ogni 2 giorni a confidarti ogni pena di vita stretti stretti, non ce l'ho mai avuto e nemmeno mi interessa, devo dire sinceramente


Neppure io, e neppure sono mai andata a raccattare compagni di scuola su fb come ho visto fanno milioni di persone. Penso che chi si porta avanti un amico dai tempi della scuola vive un'evoluzione quell'amicizia. Avrò famiglia, lavoro, figli e sicuramente non ha modo di fare quanto descrivi. Ciò non toglie che due possano programmare un'uscita singola, o che possano programmare un pomeriggio insieme. E che quella persona possa rimanere un riferimento affettivo vero.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so di cosa si parli, quando mi parli dell'amico della vita che ti cura e ti protegge con delicatezza in ogni tua nota più fragile, e non mi interessa proprio


Ma guarda che quanto hai scritto è una tua interpretazione. Non è che l'amicizia per me sia questo anzi messa come l'hai scritta mi fa pure ridere.
Prendi il caso portato da [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] tempo fa. Lei è stata tradita e l'amica cosa le dice "eh ha sbagliato tuo marito a farsi beccare" (non ricordo le parole esatte ma più o meno il senso era questo) e basta. Non le dice altro. Non le chiede più niente.
Una cosa simile può starci se entro in un bar, becco il primo che trovo, gli racconto cosa mi è capitato, e mi becco quel che mi becco. Va benissimo. Ma da un amico mi aspetto qualcosa di più. Anche ruvidità, anche che mi dica che sono un'idiota.
Personalmente chi si pone in modo ruvido e duro lo apprezzo, perchè so che difficilmente da quella persona mi troverò a prendermi una sprangata sulla gambe, o peggio sulla schiena, non vedendola arrivare.

Tu non vedi niente di strano nel comportamento dell'amica di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION]? 
Secondo te un'amica non poteva capire la valanga di domande, turbamenti che provava lei in quel momento?
Altrimenti non sei un'amica, sei una che mi si accozza per riempire i suoi vuoti. Ti vado bene quando sto bene, quando possiamo organizzare la cena, quando ti posso dare un consiglio su come smacchiare un'abito o roba simile. 
E io posso anche essere cosciente che da te più di questo non avrò, e viverla così, senza paturnie e senza aspettarmi chissà che. Ma nel momento che la mia vita viene travolta da qualche evento doloroso e mi trovo ad essere più fragile posso anche avere l'esigenza di allontanarmi senza metterti al corrente di cosa mi è successo.

Non aspettarsi granchè dalle persone e prenderla senza paturnie, apprezzando quel che viene, gioire di quel che ti arriva per me va benissimo. Ma vado avanti. Non so se capisci. Non mi fermo intorno a te. E da te terrò sempre una certa distanza (non fisica, mentale).
Se tu mi stai dietro, che sia amicizia o amore, e io ti credo e ti faccio accedere a parti di me, tu di me avrai anche la facoltà di far polpette volendo in un momento di particolare fragilità (che tutti passiamo prima o poi).


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma la scimmietta so io ?


Qualche volta si


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure io, e neppure sono mai andata a raccattare compagni di scuola su fb come ho visto fanno milioni di persone. Penso che chi si porta avanti un amico dai tempi della scuola vive un'evoluzione quell'amicizia. Avrò famiglia, lavoro, figli e sicuramente non ha modo di fare quanto descrivi. Ciò non toglie che due possano programmare un'uscita singola, o che possano programmare un pomeriggio insieme. E che quella persona possa rimanere un riferimento affettivo vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
L’amica di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] le aveva detto che il marito non l’aveva tutelata.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Doppio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Triplo


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non fare l’avvocato, che sei una avvocata :rotfl:
> Il punto oggettivo per lui è l’appartenenza a una classe di età, che è un fatto oggettivo (benché temporaneo) come può essere oggettivo il colore degli occhi o il modello di un’auto, è soggettivo assumere un dato oggettivo come discriminante.
> Tra l’altro questa confusione è nella legge che definisce i dati sensibili tra i quali vengono inseriti elementi evidenti di per sé che diventano innominabili perché protetti, mentre ciò che dovrebbero essere combattute sono le conseguenze discriminatorie, soggettive.


Una norma fatta a scopo di  "prevenire" non può essere  "ad personam".

Può esserlo (e lo e') quando si tratta di determinare la sanzione.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero stai portando come esempio dinamiche adolescenziali?
> Io le credevo confinate a quel periodo obbligato della vita in cui buona parte dei maschi sono morti di figa e devono fare i pavoni rivaleggiando tra loro per strappare un sorriso alle ragazze più carine che si sentono mediamente onnipotenti.
> Dinamiche che per un uomo maturo,  magari padre, dovrebbero far parte del passato, perché se attuate fuori range lo rendono palesemente ridicolo.
> A me, a 50 anni, infatti, danno molto fastidio i coetanei e quelli più vecchi di me che appena arriva una bella ragazza giovane  fanno caciara per farsi belli credendosi irresistibili. Conoscendoli per come sono realmente, ovvero quando si relazionano con gli altri uomini, e sapendo quanto siano mediamente persone noiosissime, mi fa specie ritrovarli nei panni del brillante uomo (bolso) di mezza età maestro di vita.
> E' troppo pretendere di mostrare maturità anche nel modo di relazionarsi con gli altri? Se c'è, ovviamente.


Osanna


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Con la leggerà differenza che io x descrivermi come sono mi devo beccare le battutine divertite e le ironiche prese di distanza con la puzza sotto il naso di buona parte del forum
> 
> Cosa della quale non mi interessa assolutamente una sega, con buona pace di chi si fosse guastato le narici :carneval:


Fatti delle domande


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure io, e neppure sono mai andata a raccattare compagni di scuola su fb come ho visto fanno milioni di persone. Penso che chi si porta avanti un amico dai tempi della scuola vive un'evoluzione quell'amicizia. Avrò famiglia, lavoro, figli e sicuramente non ha modo di fare quanto descrivi. Ciò non toglie che due possano programmare un'uscita singola, o che possano programmare un pomeriggio insieme. E che quella persona possa rimanere un riferimento affettivo vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


È un modo estremamente ruvido quello della amica di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] .. ma può anche essere un modo di estrema vicinanza, secondo come tu lo leggi

Poi è chiaro.. ognuno prende ciò che può assorbire il suo organismo interiore

Chi le conosce le protagoniste?

E il contesto?

Evidentemente era una amica che, in base alle "aspettative" riposte nella confidenza, non andava bene

Capita..


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fatti delle domande


Generalmente faccio quello che mi pare e non mi faccio dettare quel che devo fare da nessuno che non decida io.

E delle conseguenze non mi lagno

Però lascio altrettanta libertà, senza dettare a nessuno ciò che dovrebbe fare 

Sono democratico 

Tu generalmente "detti" agli altri quello che dovrebbero fare, o li lasci liberi di decidere?


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Generalmente faccio quello che mi pare e non mi faccio dettare quel che devo fare da nessuno che non decida io.
> 
> E delle conseguenze non mi lagno
> 
> ...


Uhhh...ci siamo irritati vedo ..... 
guarda guarda ....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uhhh...ci siamo irritati vedo .....
> guarda guarda ....


No.. ho semplicemente detto la verità, che ti potrà confermare chiunque mi conosce da tempo

Da 48 ore non faccio che rispondere a domande, e non ho problemi con le domande

Io te ne ho fatta una

Se non ti va di rispondere io comprendo.. non c'è problema

E se tu avessi domande x me io non avrò alcun problema a rispondere

A te come a chiunque.

A me piacciono le domande


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. ho semplicemente detto la verità, che ti potrà confermare chiunque mi conosce da tempo
> 
> Da 48 ore non faccio che rispondere a domande, e non ho problemi con le domande
> 
> ...


Il problema è che faccio  fatica a rispondere alle domande della minchia...d’altronde , come te e come dice rovazzi “faccio quello che voglio...faccio quello che mi va ...”.
Comunque, so che non te ne dispiacerai...perché non rispondendo ho dato seguito ad un mio desiderio ..e non ho tradito me stessa


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema è che faccio  fatica a rispondere alle domande della minchia...d’altronde , come te e come dice rovazzi “faccio quello che voglio...faccio quello che mi va ...”.
> Comunque, so che non te ne dispiacerai...perché non rispondendo ho dato seguito ad un mio desiderio ..e non ho tradito me stessa


Mi dispiacerebbe tu rispondessi, se non lo vuoi

Io non forzo nessuno e conosco la violenza delle parole

Pensa che una volta una utente (in coppia con un suo amico) arrivò a dire che io la avevo "costretta" a dire delle cose..

Molti leggendo ricorderanno e sorrideranno divertiti a quel ricordo.

Ci vidi rosso e li feci neri 

Detto ciò sappi che, viceversa, se hai domande per me io non ho alcun problema ad accoglierle , e quindi non avere problemi a farmele

Al limite dirò: "qui a scelgo di non rispondere" come hai fatto tu, ma senza aggiungere commenti sullo spessore della domanda

Mi piace la libertà


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Quando arriveremo a "Gli ho fatto un'offerta che non poteva rifiutare" ditemelo.
Così salto un po' di pagine.:sonar:

Questa discussione mi sa che ha perso qualsiasi significato.
Non ci sto più capendo una mazza.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando arriveremo a "Gli ho fatto un'offerta che non poteva rifiutare" ditemelo.
> Così salto un po' di pagine.:sonar:
> 
> Questa discussione mi sa che ha perso qualsiasi significato.
> Non ci sto più capendo una mazza.


“Amici ararara”


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una norma fatta a scopo di  "prevenire" non può essere  "ad personam".
> 
> Può esserlo (e lo e') quando si tratta di determinare la sanzione.


Per me è una norma fatta male. Ne parleremo un’altra volta


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarà pure la vita, ma se tu eri innamorato di una ragazza, ed eri parte del gruppo, quella ragazza -per me- non si toccava. Si lasciava spazio a te di andarle incontro, magari ti si aiutava se eri imbranato. Se poi ti diceva no te ne facevi una ragione e quindi poteva rientrare in "territorio di caccia" come dici te.
> Se tu eri innamorato di lei l'avresti trattata in modo carino, di certo non scopandotela e sputtanandola il giorno dopo.
> Con il loro egoismo i tuoi "amici" han tirato merda a te (che credi sia normale questo perchè l'hai subito tu) e a quelle ragazze scopate/sputtanate (che oggi potrebbero ritenere normale farsi scopare e farsi scartare il giorno dopo).
> Questi non sono stronzi, sono proprio merde. E se hai visto in loro dei vincenti sappi che non è così.


Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
> Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
> Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
> Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
> Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi.


:up:


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
> Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
> Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
> Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
> Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi.


Quoto.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
> Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
> Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
> Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
> *Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi*.


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
> Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
> Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
> Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
> Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi.


Verissimo 
Il problema è che chi è avulso da certi codici...non li riconosce. A volte la racconta e se la racconta, ma molto spesso non li riconosce proprio...


----------



## Rosarose (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io un’amica a cui dico che sto mettendo da parte un’Euro alla volta perché voglio comprarmi l’ultimo vestito azzurro che c’è in vetrina per il ballo di fine anno ,la porto davanti al negozio per farglielo vedere,le racconto di come mi sento al pensiero di indossarlo al ballo .....e lei il giorno dopo si presenta nel negozio soldi alla mano (perché lei ha più possibilità di me) e lo compra per andarci a ballare una sera anche se l’azzurro non le piace,non mi garberebbe molto come amica.
> Anche l’amica a cui confido di essermi innamorata della casa dei miei sogni e gliela mostro,vede che sto facendo carte false per avere il mutuo e mi vede fare conti ,sogni e sacrifici,con il desiderio che possa diventare la mia casa e lei va in agenzia e me la soffia.....boh,anche lei non la sentirei molto amica.
> Per me l’amicizia non deve essere il doversi difendere dagli squali dove il pesce più grande mangia il più piccolo.L’amicizia è una zona di comfort dove certe competizioni non hanno motivo di esistere.Se sei invidioso e remi contro di me,non sei amico,sei altro.
> Per me l’amica è quella che mi dice che mi presta i soldi per fermare il vestito dei miei sogni che io gli restituirò a poco a poco ed e felice di vedermi felice ,è quella che potendo mette una parola buona con la banca per il mutuo e non vede l’ora di brindare davanti ad un atto notarile.
> Esistono dei codici per definire la natura di certe relazioni ,non può sempre essere tutto accomodato perché non sappiamo tenere a bada noi stessi.


Mi avete con i vostri commenti fatto venire in mente un episodio della mia giovinezza. Avrò avuto 18/19 anni avevo un'amica molto cara a cui avevo confidato la passione non corrisposta verso un ragazzo/amico( classica friend zone) quest'amico mi viene a trovare in un luogo di villeggiatura dove stavo con questa amica, bene lei nel giro di una settimana riesce a portarselo a letto Mi racconta tutto, particolari inclusi, io ci resto si male, ma non ho mai considerato l'accaduto un'azione contro di me!
Perché nel mio esserci rimasta male c'era solo la constatazione che io non ero stata capace di fare altrettanto.
Siamo a distanza di 30 anni ancora amiche!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (30 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Mi avete con i vostri commenti fatto venire in mente un episodio della mia giovinezza. Avrò avuto 18/19 anni avevo un'amica molto cara a cui avevo confidato la passione non corrisposta verso un ragazzo/amico( classica friend zone) quest'amico mi viene a trovare in un luogo di villeggiatura dove stavo con questa amica, bene lei nel giro di una settimana riesce a portarselo a letto Mi racconta tutto, particolari inclusi, io ci resto si male, ma non ho mai considerato l'accaduto un'azione contro di me!
> Perché nel mio esserci rimasta male c'era solo la constatazione che io non ero stata capace di fare altrettanto.
> Siamo a distanza di 30 anni ancora amiche!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io lo trovo tremendo.

Il mondo è bello perché è vario.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Mi avete con i vostri commenti fatto venire in mente un episodio della mia giovinezza. Avrò avuto 18/19 anni avevo un'amica molto cara a cui avevo confidato la passione non corrisposta verso un ragazzo/amico( classica friend zone) quest'amico mi viene a trovare in un luogo di villeggiatura dove stavo con questa amica, bene lei nel giro di una settimana riesce a portarselo a letto Mi racconta tutto, particolari inclusi, io ci resto si male, ma non ho mai considerato l'accaduto un'azione contro di me!
> Perché nel mio esserci rimasta male c'era solo la constatazione che io non ero stata capace di fare altrettanto.
> Siamo a distanza di 30 anni ancora amiche!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


io ci vedo la scelta di lui verso l'altra. Non una tua incapacità nel conquistarlo.
Se lui fosse stato interessato a te , avrebbe agito diversamente.
Forse cercava solo una con cui scopare. No?


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Continuo a provare a leggere con il mio sguardo
> 
> Il nucleo del cagarsi sotto è esattamente quello che hai specificato nel primo grassetto "non essere in grado".
> Io sarei delusa esattamente da quello. Non essere in grado.
> ...


Grazie Ipa.Ho letto solo ora.
Concordo al 100% e come ho già scritto da qualche parte ,ho preso atto da un pezzo di ciò che hai scritto qui sopra e di ciò che  mi porta il rodimento di culo perenne.Ed e ciò che il tradimento ha rivelato sul carattere delle persone  e non le scopate fuori casa.Le scopate fuori casa,le farfalle nello stomaco,la botta di vita,l’adrenalina ,non sono il problema.Quelle sensazioni ,nel momento in cui ne sentissi il bisogno,me le posso prendereanche io  quando voglio o quando mi trovassi di fronte chi mi scatena questi desideri.Il problema è come lui ha NON gestito la sua faccenda,il problema è che io ancora scalpito al pensiero di come avrei dovuto rimettere al suo posto questa decerebrata quando invece LUI avrebbe dovuto pensarci ,visto che non era nemmeno stato in grado di non farsi scoprire,avrebbe dovuto dimostrare di essere in grado di farci uscire dal pantano con un minimo di dignità .Detesto l’immagine di lui piegato con lei che se ne faceva zimbello.Avrei voluto vedere una reazione da uomo,che non significa alzare la voce o le mani ma il saper dire le parole giuste per seppellirla e il saperle tenere testa.
La debolezza dell’altro e la sua incapacità di spalare la sua merda  che mi ha impedito (moralmente )  di fare ciò che sarebbe stato meglio per me ,e mi ha messa in condizione di dover spalare al posto suo .Questa mia debolezza la sto pagando letteralamte sulla mia pelle,ho degli sfoghi misteriosi che nessun medico e nessuna cura riesce a risolvere del tutto.Non è un bel vivere ma non è un non bel vivere con chi mi sta accanto,è un non bel vivere con me stessa perché non mi sono concessa di fare ciò che mi avrebbe fatta stare meglio.
Ma ormai è come chi a 50 anni si tormenta ancora perché a 20 anni ha smesso l’università e se potesse tornare indietro....indietro non si torna ma io devo trovare il modo di togliermi di dosso questo perenne rumore di sottofondo.
Ho un senso di rivalsa che mi logora.Ma non dispero,da qualche parte la chiave ci deve essere,nel frattempo vivo il meglio che posso e mi godo il non poco che ho.Sarei ingiusta se mi ritenessi sfortunata a 360 gradi.


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Mi avete con i vostri commenti fatto venire in mente un episodio della mia giovinezza. Avrò avuto 18/19 anni avevo un'amica molto cara a cui avevo confidato la passione non corrisposta verso un ragazzo/amico( classica friend zone) quest'amico mi viene a trovare in un luogo di villeggiatura dove stavo con questa amica, bene lei nel giro di una settimana riesce a portarselo a letto Mi racconta tutto, particolari inclusi, io ci resto si male, ma non ho mai considerato l'accaduto un'azione contro di me!
> Perché nel mio esserci rimasta male c'era solo la constatazione che io non ero stata capace di fare altrettanto.
> Siamo a distanza di 30 anni ancora amiche!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


A 17 anni ci può stare ...più o meno.
Se ora lei ti venisse a raccontare che si è fatta tuo marito,magari un pelino più a distanza la terresti,dopo aver buttato giù dal balcone tuo marito.
A parte gli scherzi,ognuno di noi ha un codice che delimita i comportamenti .Non è uguale per tutti.
Probabilmente te faresti la stessa cosa qui di non ti pare strano.


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ci vedo la scelta di lui verso l'altra. Non una tua incapacità nel conquistarlo.
> Se lui fosse stato interessato a te , avrebbe agito diversamente.
> Forse cercava solo una con cui scopare. No?


Comunque la tua amica ci ha messo che troppo per portarsi a letto un 17ssettenne morto di seghe.
A quell’eta,quelle non sono conquiste per una ragazza.
Se anche te avessi solo voluto portartelo a letto ,ci saresti riuscita in 24 ore,ma te volevi l’ammore,è li che ti sei fregata


----------



## Rosarose (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> A 17 anni ci può stare ...più o meno.
> Se ora lei ti venisse a raccontare che si è fatta tuo marito,magari un pelino più a distanza la terresti,dopo aver buttato giù dal balcone tuo marito.
> A parte gli scherzi,ognuno di noi ha un codice che delimita i comportamenti .Non è uguale per tutti.
> Probabilmente te faresti la stessa cosa qui di non ti pare strano.


No io non avrei fatto la stessa cosa, avevamo sensibilità diverse..però mi aprì gli occhi....io semplicemente non piacevo a lui, che mi vedeva solo come un'amica e si! Cercavo l'ammore.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti sei un tordo davvero diabolico.
> Consiglio, Lascia perdere tu. Anche lo scenario in cui tu scrivi qua sopra solo ad uso e consumo di qualcuno che ti legge che magari è l'amante di tuo marito, tuo marito ho anche il gatto del sacrestano e terribilmente ridicolo. Chi se ne fotte. Davvero. Passa avanti, cresci e vivi la tua vita che sembri un criceto bloccato nella rotella che gira.


Hai capito tutto:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qualche volta si


ah ah ah pirla


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io lo trovo tremendo.
> 
> Il mondo è bello perché è vario.


:up:


----------



## Lostris (30 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> *A 17 anni ci può stare *...più o meno.
> Se ora lei ti venisse a raccontare che si è fatta tuo marito,magari un pelino più a distanza la terresti,dopo aver buttato giù dal balcone tuo marito.
> A parte gli scherzi,ognuno di noi ha un codice che delimita i comportamenti .Non è uguale per tutti.
> Probabilmente te faresti la stessa cosa qui di non ti pare strano.


Anche no.

Io ero alle medie quando un ragazzo mi chiese di metterci insieme.

Mi piaceva in segreto, ma sapevo che piaceva anche ad una mia amica, in modo dichiarato.

Gli dissi di no.
Lui pensò fosse a causa della sua erre moscia, e la mia amica si arrabbiò lo stesso con me :rotfl:

Chiaro che a tredici anni sei una bambina e non si parla di amori della vita, e a diciassette in teoria non hai la maturità di trenta, ma la percezione di ciò che vivi è comunque grande. 

E certi approcci li trovo indicativi, sebbene si maturi e si possa cambiare.


----------



## mistral (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche no.
> 
> Io ero alle medie quando un ragazzo mi chiese di metterci insieme.
> 
> ...



La penso come te,ma dopo aver letto certi discorsi mi sembrava di essere talebana.A me certi puttanai facevano pena anche a 20 anni.
Trovo anche irritante quando qualcuno dice di essere stato/a tradito/a tipo a 18/20 anni e gli si risponde che a quell’età è illegale essere fedeli.Io credo che da ben prima di quell’età si comprende il giusto  e lo sbagliato e sempre a quell’eta le corna non piace affatto riceverle,anzi sono gli anni in cui tutto é assoluto ed esiste solo il bianco ed il nero perché la vita non ha ancora mostrato i lati oscuri e le sfumature.É difficile più avanti rivivere gli amori totalizzanti della giovinezza in cui potevi perdere giornate a guardare nel vuoto (o a farti seghe in bagno) pensando all’amore della tua vita .Quindi a quell’eta non è affatto illegale essere fedeli e corretti visto che oltre tutto in ballo non ci sono vincoli indissolubili da sciogliere.Chi agisce così ,coltiva il pensiero egoistico di volere uovo e gallina,e non è detto che con gli anni cambi.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah pirla


Seee seee.. :carneval:

Comunque io da oggi sono innamorato di te

Ecco, ormai l'ho scritto .. ormai è fatta.. :carneval:

E chi da oggi ti scrivesse in privato e facesse il biscaro si ritenga una merda .. :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho un senso di rivalsa che mi logora.Ma non dispero,da qualche parte la chiave ci deve essere,nel frattempo vivo il meglio che posso e mi godo il non poco che ho.Sarei ingiusta se mi ritenessi sfortunata a 360 gradi.


Leggendo alcuni tuoi post mi sembra che tra te e tuo marito sia tutto tornato a posto e ti rimanga più questo senso di rivalsa legato al comportamento dell'altra donna.
Ma a vendicarti ne pagheresti un prezzo anche tu.
Magari è un cazzata, ma così mi è venuto in mente, vista la sua foto di "family love"... perchè ora, dopo aver veramente ritrovato un rapporto con tuo marito (non come lei che l'ha messa un giorno dopo mentre ancora cercava tuo marito), non ti fate fare un servizio fotografico da un fotografo professionista?
Sai come si usa dopo che due si sposano. Poi potete scegliere la tematica, parlarne anche con il fotografo (non farti problemi a dirgli cose come "sparami tremila luci per rendermi più bella" se decidi di fare foto in studio), anche fare foto di nudo a due (giocando con chiaroscuro, senza cadere nel volgare e senza metter culi al velo). 
Personalmente non ricalcherei proprio le foto stile nozze, ma troverei qualcosa che tu possa sentire rappresentativo, partendo dalla location, a come vestirvi, ma foto di coppia, non di famiglia. Non foto in posa, non foto ricordo con persone che fissano la fotocamera. Qualcosa di veramente fico. Poi potresti pubblicarle anche tu. O anche no. 
E' un'idea...


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leggendo alcuni tuoi post mi sembra che tra te e tuo marito sia tutto tornato a posto e ti rimanga più questo senso di rivalsa legato al comportamento dell'altra donna.
> Ma a vendicarti ne pagheresti un prezzo anche tu.
> Magari è un cazzata, ma così mi è venuto in mente, vista la sua foto di "family love"... perchè ora, dopo aver veramente ritrovato un rapporto con tuo marito (non come lei che l'ha messa un giorno dopo mentre ancora cercava tuo marito), non ti fate fare un servizio fotografico da un fotografo professionista?
> Sai come si usa dopo che due si sposano. Poi potete scegliere la tematica, parlarne anche con il fotografo (non farti problemi a dirgli cose come "sparami tremila luci per rendermi più bella" se decidi di fare foto in studio), anche fare foto di nudo a due (giocando con chiaroscuro, senza cadere nel volgare e senza metter culi al velo).
> ...


Ma no,non è proprio nelle mie corde.Io per coerenza non festeggio più l’anniversario di matrimonio perché a mio parere rappresenta la celebrazione delle promesse fatte quel giorno e mantenute ,visto che il contratto è saltato ,mi pare davvero ipocrita celebrare un fallimento  .Men che meno mi farei il servizio fotografico ad uso e consumo di una demente che qualche giorno fa ha pubblicato mi pare su IG “mancano pochi giorni a San Valentino ma tutte queste renne mi confondono” Si vede che la renna che si sveglia accanto a lei ogni mattina ,le evoca il Natale .Diciamo che preferisco celebrare un giorno a caso  il “siamo ancora qua” .Gia l’altra ha stalkerato finché ha potuto poverina  ,ha il suo profilo Facebook e dopo la scoperta ,misteriosamente il marito,che non aveva FB ha aperto profili a raffica con come uniche foto lei oppure loro due  con tanto di dediche strappa mutande di lui a lei(per una che diceva che il marito le faceva schifo..) Ora ne conto circa 5 che è evidente abbia aperto lei e gestisca lei perché un paio di volte ha dimenticato di essere loggata con l’account del marito ed ha auto commentato foto di lui con complimenti sperticati ma con il nome del marito,come se lui si fosse scritto da solo  “che Figo che sei “ oppure “hai una faccia da maniaco sessuale “.....quindi se le canta e se le suona da sola.
Poi a forza di stalkermi,ogni tanto per sbaglio da quei profili le è partita la richiesta di amicizia .Ho  circa  tre richieste di amicizia da più account da parte di suo marito che tra l’altro manco conosco di persona . 
Ho fatto fatica a capirla ma ora mi è chiaro che essendo una cretina,manco sa gestire le sue genialate.
Mandó molto tempo dopo a mio marito tramite chat di Fb un appuntamento per scopare che non rientrava nei giorni e nelle modalità consuete dei loro incontri. Visto che flirtava con un altro,probabilmente ha pure sbagliato chat.
Quindi capisci che confonderla con il servizio di nozze potrebbe mandarle in  tilt i sistemi,poi nel frattempo ha avuto un paio di altre vicende amorose quindi dubito che riesca a stare dietro a tutto :-D


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,non è proprio nelle mie corde.Io per coerenza non festeggio più l’anniversario di matrimonio perché a mio parere rappresenta la celebrazione delle promesse fatte quel giorno e mantenute ,visto che il contratto è saltato ,mi pare davvero ipocrita celebrare un fallimento  .Men che meno mi farei il servizio fotografico ad uso e consumo di una demente che qualche giorno fa ha pubblicato mi pare su IG “mancano pochi giorni a San Valentino ma tutte queste renne mi confondono” Si vede che la renna che si sveglia accanto a lei ogni mattina ,le evoca il Natale .Diciamo che preferisco celebrare un giorno a caso  il “siamo ancora qua” .Gia l’altra ha stalkerato finché ha potuto poverina  ,ha il suo profilo Facebook e dopo la scoperta ,misteriosamente il marito,che non aveva FB ha aperto profili a raffica con come uniche foto lei oppure loro due  con tanto di dediche strappa mutande di lui a lei(per una che diceva che il marito le faceva schifo..) Ora ne conto circa 5 che è evidente abbia aperto lei e gestisca lei perché un paio di volte ha dimenticato di essere loggata con l’account del marito ed ha auto commentato foto di lui con complimenti sperticati ma con il nome del marito,come se lui si fosse scritto da solo  “che Figo che sei “ oppure “hai una faccia da maniaco sessuale “.....quindi se le canta e se le suona da sola.
> Poi a forza di stalkermi,ogni tanto per sbaglio da quei profili le è partita la richiesta di amicizia .Ho  circa  tre richieste di amicizia da più account da parte di suo marito che tra l’altro manco conosco di persona .
> Ho fatto fatica a capirla ma ora mi è chiaro che essendo una cretina,manco sa gestire le sue genialate.
> Mandó molto tempo dopo a mio marito tramite chat di Fb un appuntamento per scopare che non rientrava nei giorni e nelle modalità consuete dei loro incontri. Visto che flirtava con un altro,probabilmente ha pure sbagliato chat.
> Quindi capisci che confonderla con il servizio di nozze potrebbe mandarle in  tilt i sistemi,poi nel frattempo ha avuto un paio di altre vicende amorose quindi dubito che riesca a stare dietro a tutto :-D


Mi fa ridere questa battuta delle renne perché l’ha usata lo scorso san Valentino anche la ex di mio marito...denotando un gusto è una classe impeccabili (qualora avessi avuto ancora dei dubbi ) Direi che mi sono trattenuta dal dire :”con meno scrofe in giro forse si vedrebbero anche meno renne...” .......mi sono trattenuta vedendo in questa battutaccia un misero tentativo di rivalsa di chi ha una vita patetica ed e’ profondo come una pozzanghera ....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,non è proprio nelle mie corde.Io per coerenza non festeggio più l’anniversario di matrimonio perché a mio parere rappresenta la celebrazione delle promesse fatte quel giorno e mantenute ,visto che il contratto è saltato ,mi pare davvero ipocrita celebrare un fallimento  .Men che meno mi farei il servizio fotografico ad uso e consumo di una demente che qualche giorno fa ha pubblicato mi pare su IG “mancano pochi giorni a San Valentino ma tutte queste renne mi confondono” Si vede che la renna che si sveglia accanto a lei ogni mattina ,le evoca il Natale .Diciamo che preferisco celebrare un giorno a caso  il “siamo ancora qua” .Gia l’altra ha stalkerato finché ha potuto poverina  ,ha il suo profilo Facebook e dopo la scoperta ,misteriosamente il marito,che non aveva FB ha aperto profili a raffica con come uniche foto lei oppure loro due  con tanto di dediche strappa mutande di lui a lei(per una che diceva che il marito le faceva schifo..) Ora ne conto circa 5 che è evidente abbia aperto lei e gestisca lei perché un paio di volte ha dimenticato di essere loggata con l’account del marito ed ha auto commentato foto di lui con complimenti sperticati ma con il nome del marito,come se lui si fosse scritto da solo  “che Figo che sei “ oppure “hai una faccia da maniaco sessuale “.....quindi se le canta e se le suona da sola.
> Poi a forza di stalkermi,ogni tanto per sbaglio da quei profili le è partita la richiesta di amicizia .Ho  circa  tre richieste di amicizia da più account da parte di suo marito che tra l’altro manco conosco di persona .
> Ho fatto fatica a capirla ma ora mi è chiaro che essendo una cretina,manco sa gestire le sue genialate.
> Mandó molto tempo dopo a mio marito tramite chat di Fb un appuntamento per scopare che non rientrava nei giorni e nelle modalità consuete dei loro incontri. Visto che flirtava con un altro,probabilmente ha pure sbagliato chat.
> Quindi capisci che confonderla con il servizio di nozze potrebbe mandarle in  tilt i sistemi,poi nel frattempo ha avuto un paio di altre vicende amorose quindi dubito che riesca a stare dietro a tutto :-D


Santi numi.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,non è proprio nelle mie corde.Io per coerenza non festeggio più l’anniversario di matrimonio perché a mio parere rappresenta la celebrazione delle promesse fatte quel giorno e mantenute ,visto che il contratto è saltato ,mi pare davvero ipocrita celebrare un fallimento  .Men che meno mi farei il servizio fotografico ad uso e consumo di una demente che qualche giorno fa ha pubblicato mi pare su IG “mancano pochi giorni a San Valentino ma tutte queste renne mi confondono” Si vede che la renna che si sveglia accanto a lei ogni mattina ,le evoca il Natale .Diciamo che preferisco celebrare un giorno a caso  il “siamo ancora qua” .Gia l’altra ha stalkerato finché ha potuto poverina  ,ha il suo profilo Facebook e dopo la scoperta ,misteriosamente il marito,che non aveva FB ha aperto profili a raffica con come uniche foto lei oppure loro due  con tanto di dediche strappa mutande di lui a lei(per una che diceva che il marito le faceva schifo..) Ora ne conto circa 5 che è evidente abbia aperto lei e gestisca lei perché un paio di volte ha dimenticato di essere loggata con l’account del marito ed ha auto commentato foto di lui con complimenti sperticati ma con il nome del marito,come se lui si fosse scritto da solo  “che Figo che sei “ oppure “hai una faccia da maniaco sessuale “.....quindi se le canta e se le suona da sola.
> Poi a forza di stalkermi,ogni tanto per sbaglio da quei profili le è partita la richiesta di amicizia .Ho  circa  tre richieste di amicizia da più account da parte di suo marito che tra l’altro manco conosco di persona .
> Ho fatto fatica a capirla ma ora mi è chiaro che essendo una cretina,manco sa gestire le sue genialate.
> Mandó molto tempo dopo a mio marito tramite chat di Fb un appuntamento per scopare che non rientrava nei giorni e nelle modalità consuete dei loro incontri. Visto che flirtava con un altro,probabilmente ha pure sbagliato chat.
> Quindi capisci che confonderla con il servizio di nozze potrebbe mandarle in  tilt i sistemi,poi nel frattempo ha avuto un paio di altre vicende amorose quindi dubito che riesca a stare dietro a tutto :-D


Capisco. Preciso che non volevo dire di fare un servizio per l'anniversario di nozze. Era solo per dare un quadro a _servizio fotografico professionale_. Non ti conosco e per molte persone quello è l'unico nell'arco di una vita. Decidere abiti e location. Nel caso di nozze ci sono gli abiti della cerimonia e sovente una villa o un parco a fare da sfondo. Tutto l'insieme crea un'atmosfera. Ma se ne possono creare altre. Un modo per giocare, nel senso buono del termine, creare e ricrearsi, a quel "siamo ancora qua" di cui tu parli. 
Qualcosa per voi in primis. Una giornata per divertirvi e vedere voi. Che non deve essere necessariamente una colata di pizzi, confetti e merletti. Quello è stato. Ma la coppia c'è ancora.
Poi non è tanto impotante che l'altra le veda o meno, è più un agire (anche se interno più che esterno) che magari potrebbe smussare un attimo quel senso di rivalsa che dici farti stare male.
Di certo possono esserci altre vie, a me è venuto in mente questo così ho provato a scrivertelo. Poi ognuno deve seguire il suo percorso ovviamente.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi fa ridere questa battuta delle renne perché l’ha usata lo scorso san Valentino anche la ex di mio marito...denotando un gusto è una classe impeccabili (qualora avessi avuto ancora dei dubbi ) Direi che mi sono trattenuta dal dire :”con meno scrofe in giro forse si vedrebbero anche meno renne...” .......mi sono trattenuta vedendo in questa battutaccia un misero tentativo di rivalsa di chi ha una vita patetica ed e’ profondo come una pozzanghera ....


Pensa che io non amo ostentare in modo falsato la mia coppia proprio perché i quattro gatti che sanno delle corna avrebbero il sacrosanto diritto di pensare che facciamo buon viso a cattivo gioco .Invece altre non si fanno nessuno scrupolo che permetta loro di mantenere un filo di dignità. 
Un paio di settimane fa ho guardato il profilo di una donna attiva su un gruppo che frequento .Mi era balzata all’occhio perché era infervorata nel difendere il sacrosanto diritto di farsi chi pare e piace ,libero o sposato che sia e ne faceva una bandiera d’orgoglio.
Il suo profilo era farcito di frasi fatte e frecciatine su quanto gli uomini siano coglioni ,mononeuroni,manipolabili,stronzi etc.
Evidentemente riferite ai suoi frequentatori volatilizzati dopo una scopata.
Ma la ciliegina sulla torta è stata questa “Non so se mi fanno più piena o pietà tutte quelle mogli che fanno finta di non aver sposato un puttaniere”
In sostanza ce l’aveva in generale con le mogli dei suoi fidanzatini che anziché buttarli fuori casa ,se li tenevano .
Il definirli puttanieri  però significa che frequentano puttane  ahahah
Maestra di autogol


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Pensa che io non amo ostentare in modo falsato la mia coppia proprio perché i quattro gatti che sanno delle corna avrebbero il sacrosanto diritto di pensare che facciamo buon viso a cattivo gioco .Invece altre non si fanno nessuno scrupolo che permetta loro di mantenere un filo di dignità.
> Un paio di settimane fa ho guardato il profilo di una donna attiva su un gruppo che frequento .Mi era balzata all’occhio perché era infervorata nel difendere il sacrosanto diritto di farsi chi pare e piace ,libero o sposato che sia e ne faceva una bandiera d’orgoglio.
> Il suo profilo era farcito di frasi fatte e frecciatine su quanto gli uomini siano coglioni ,mononeuroni,manipolabili,stronzi etc.
> Evidentemente riferite ai suoi frequentatori volatilizzati dopo una scopata.
> ...


Guarda che per molte lo status di zoccola è un plus ! Ci lavorano pure sopra con impegno... Si chiama  “far fruttare i propri talenti ...”


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che per molte lo status di zoccola è un plus ! Ci lavorano pure sopra con impegno... Si chiama  “far fruttare i propri talenti ...”



Talenti? 
Si ci sono molte che hanno quelli verticali ma arrotondano e capitalizzano con quelli orizzontali...


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Talenti?
> Si ci sono molte che hanno quelli verticali ma arrotondano e capitalizzano con quelli orizzontali...


Hahaha... bella questa


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,non è proprio nelle mie corde.Io per coerenza non festeggio più l’anniversario di matrimonio perché a mio parere rappresenta la celebrazione delle promesse fatte quel giorno e mantenute ,visto che il contratto è saltato ,mi pare davvero ipocrita celebrare un fallimento  .Men che meno mi farei il servizio fotografico ad uso e consumo di una demente che qualche giorno fa ha pubblicato mi pare su IG “mancano pochi giorni a San Valentino ma tutte queste renne mi confondono” Si vede che la renna che si sveglia accanto a lei ogni mattina ,le evoca il Natale .Diciamo che preferisco celebrare un giorno a caso  il “siamo ancora qua” .Gia l’altra ha stalkerato finché ha potuto poverina  ,ha il suo profilo Facebook e dopo la scoperta ,misteriosamente il marito,che non aveva FB ha aperto profili a raffica con come uniche foto lei oppure loro due  con tanto di dediche strappa mutande di lui a lei(per una che diceva che il marito le faceva schifo..) Ora ne conto circa 5 che è evidente abbia aperto lei e gestisca lei perché un paio di volte ha dimenticato di essere loggata con l’account del marito ed ha auto commentato foto di lui con complimenti sperticati ma con il nome del marito,come se lui si fosse scritto da solo  “che Figo che sei “ oppure “hai una faccia da maniaco sessuale “.....quindi se le canta e se le suona da sola.
> Poi a forza di stalkermi,ogni tanto per sbaglio da quei profili le è partita la richiesta di amicizia .Ho  circa  tre richieste di amicizia da più account da parte di suo marito che tra l’altro manco conosco di persona .
> Ho fatto fatica a capirla ma ora mi è chiaro che essendo una cretina,manco sa gestire le sue genialate.
> Mandó molto tempo dopo a mio marito tramite chat di Fb un appuntamento per scopare che non rientrava nei giorni e nelle modalità consuete dei loro incontri. Visto che flirtava con un altro,probabilmente ha pure sbagliato chat.
> Quindi capisci che confonderla con il servizio di nozze potrebbe mandarle in  tilt i sistemi,poi nel frattempo ha avuto un paio di altre vicende amorose quindi dubito che riesca a stare dietro a tutto :-D





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi fa ridere questa battuta delle renne perché l’ha usata lo scorso san Valentino anche la ex di mio marito...denotando un gusto è una classe impeccabili (qualora avessi avuto ancora dei dubbi ) Direi che mi sono trattenuta dal dire :”con meno scrofe in giro forse si vedrebbero anche meno renne...” .......mi sono trattenuta vedendo in questa battutaccia un misero tentativo di rivalsa di chi ha una vita patetica ed e’ profondo come una pozzanghera ....


Non vi offendete se vi dico che guardare il profilo di una non è molto sano?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi offendete se vi dico che guardare il profilo di una non è molto sano?


Nel mio caso mi e’ arrivato come stato di wapp.... sai, avendo il numero in memoria ....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mi e’ arrivato come stato di wapp.... sai, avendo il numero in memoria ....


Dai...io lo guardo se mi interessa... 
È indubbio che ancora ti interessa, comprensibile, meno per Mistral per questioni temporali.
Però posso garantire che fregarsene fa stare mooolto meglio.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi offendete se vi dico che guardare il profilo di una non è molto sano?


Più  che altro si avalla la voglia di apparire di chi sta nel profilo... non so come funziona ma pare che contino le visualizzazioni? Comunque è un essere legati a quello che fa quella persona, in qualche modo operiamo un controllo passivo su di noi impegnando tempo a visualizzarla... Poi magari sono io che ho opinioni strane


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Più  che altro si avalla la voglia di apparire di chi sta nel profilo... non so come funziona ma pare che contino le visualizzazioni? Comunque è un essere legati a quello che fa quella persona, in qualche modo operiamo un controllo passivo su di noi impegnando tempo a visualizzarla... Poi magari sono io che ho opinioni strane


No. Se non si esprime una reazione non si sa quanti hanno visto i post o le foto.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Se non si esprime una reazione non si sa quanti hanno visto i post o le foto.


Ok ho poca pratica, ma il senso non cambia... se arriva una notifica casuale amen, ma cercare per seguire mi pare uno spreco di tempo, un conto è se hai amicizie altro se controlli...
Ma la mia è una valutazione generale, come principio e non mirata...


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...io lo guardo se mi interessa...
> È indubbio che ancora ti interessa, comprensibile, meno per Mistral per questioni temporali.
> Però posso garantire che fregarsene fa stare mooolto meglio.


Ma certo .....ma è successo l’anno scorso ...
Ma con gli stati di wapp se ne avvii uno poi gli altri vanno in successione ...  così ho dato la soddisfazione di risultare tra chi aveva “visto”...e manco avrei voluto.
È da allora ho bloccato su status


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ok ho poca pratica, ma il senso non cambia... se arriva una notifica casuale amen, ma cercare per seguire mi pare uno spreco di tempo, un conto è se hai amicizie altro se controlli...
> Ma la mia è una valutazione generale, come principio e non mirata...


Instagram invece riporta le visualizzazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma certo .....ma è successo l’anno scorso ...
> Ma con gli stati di wapp se ne avvii uno poi gli altri vanno in successione ...  così ho dato la soddisfazione di risultare tra chi aveva “visto”...e manco avrei voluto.
> È da allora ho bloccato su status


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...io lo guardo se mi interessa...
> È indubbio che ancora ti interessa, comprensibile, meno per Mistral per questioni temporali.
> Però posso garantire che fregarsene fa stare mooolto meglio.





Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


Ti confesso però ...a onor del vero ...che ogni tanto una sbirciatina su Instagram la do.....
Per vedere in primis se si e’ accasata..ma nessuno se la piglia ....e poi per farmi quattro risate .... ti assicuro che ci sono delle scene assolutamente impagabili ..
Suvvia.... davvero è un momento di evasione che ogni tanto mi concedo


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti confesso però ...a onor del vero ...che ogni tanto una sbirciatina su Instagram la do.....
> Per vedere in primis se si e’ accasata..ma nessuno se la piglia ....e poi per farmi quattro risate .... ti assicuro che ci sono delle scene assolutamente impagabili ..
> Suvvia.... davvero è un momento di evasione che ogni tanto mi concedo


Tutto quello che può servire a star meglio è utile. 
Anche pigliarsi qualche piccola soddisfazione di questo tipo.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi offendete se vi dico che guardare il profilo di una non è molto sano?


Spesso sono gli  algoritmi di FB che insistono ma non ti nascondo che trovo anche divertente vedere come annaspa i meglio come sia convinta di volare .
Poi ha delle dinamiche talmente basiche che faccio scommesse sugli epiloghi e mi stupisco da sola .Mi sento quasi una veggente ,poi mi rendo conto che non ho superpoteri ma prevedo le mosse da quindicenne ifoiata perché ho figli poco più grandi,quindi certe dinamiche non le ho scordate


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Seee seee.. :carneval:
> 
> Comunque io da oggi sono innamorato di te
> 
> ...


da oggi solo ? 

ma chi vuoi mi scriva a me povera decrepita


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da oggi solo ?
> 
> ma chi vuoi mi scriva a me povera decrepita


Eh ma ormai l'ho detto.. è fatta!

E te non conti un cazzo..  perché io sono innamorato

Tiè!

[video=youtube;5P0Hjm9OEPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P0Hjm9OEPo[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti confesso però ...a onor del vero ...che ogni tanto una sbirciatina su Instagram la do.....
> Per vedere in primis se si e’ accasata..ma nessuno se la piglia ....e poi per farmi quattro risate .... ti assicuro che ci sono delle scene assolutamente impagabili ..
> Suvvia.... davvero è un momento di evasione che ogni tanto mi concedo


Dammi il link in privato :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dammi il link in privato :carneval:


Hihihihi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hihihihi


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma ormai l'ho detto.. è fatta!
> 
> E te non conti un cazzo..  perché io sono innamorato
> 
> ...


 eh si infatti !!!


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi offendete se vi dico che guardare il profilo di una non è molto sano?


Trovo comunque che dare un’occhiata al profilo di una persona con la quale ti trovi a confrontarti ,ti può risparmiare Una sacco di perdita di tempo.A volte così si evita di lavare la testa agli asini


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Più  che altro si avalla la voglia di apparire di chi sta nel profilo... non so come funziona ma pare che contino le visualizzazioni? Comunque è un essere legati a quello che fa quella persona, in qualche modo operiamo un controllo passivo su di noi impegnando tempo a visualizzarla... Poi magari sono io che ho opinioni strane


Prima parlavo di una con cui ho avuto modo di parlare su un gruppo FB.
Per quanto riguarda l’altra,a volte è uno spasso che mi diverte parecchio .Ora capita raramente perché la sua prevedibilità e se vogliamo ,la sua monotematicità hanno perso appeal.
Non nascondo comunque che vederla ferma al palo o meglio ,davanti allo specchio per i selfies ammiccanti raccogli bavetta ,tutto sommato avvalla quella che fu ai tempi la mia disamina sul soggetto e mi ricorda anche chi ho accanto
:singleeye: :-D


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Va beh, per vedere il profilo all'epoca dell'amante di mia moglie è bastato crearmene uno fake da bella figa e chiedergli l'amicizia.


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti confesso però ...a onor del vero ...che ogni tanto una sbirciatina su Instagram la do.....
> Per vedere in primis se si e’ accasata..ma nessuno se la piglia ....e poi per farmi quattro risate .... ti assicuro che ci sono delle scene assolutamente impagabili ..
> Suvvia.... davvero è un momento di evasione che ogni tanto mi concedo


Sai più che altro che cos’è che fa venire voglia di buttare l’occhio?
Vedere questi soggetti sulla quarantina ,avvitati nella parte della sirena lolita in cui ogni stato,ogni foto,ogni tetta sapientemente inquadrata ha come unico scopo accalappiare consensi maschili.All’oscuro dal marito che è un antisocial e pensa di aver sposato Madre Teresa di Calcutta.
Io l’ho vista di persona le volte in cui è stata qui in ufficio,ma se non la conoscessi, me la trovassi davanti dal vivo non la riconoscerei perché negli anni l’uso dei filtri le ha preso la mano in modo pesante.
Sono quelle macchiette che più passano gli anni e più sono esilaranti perché l’eta avanza ma non se ne accorgono.
Come leggere l’oroscopo tanto per farsi una risata


----------



## Lara3 (1 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai più che altro che cos’è che fa venire voglia di buttare l’occhio?
> Vedere questi soggetti sulla quarantina ,avvitati nella parte della sirena lolita in cui ogni stato,ogni foto,ogni tetta sapientemente inquadrata ha come unico scopo accalappiare consensi maschili.All’oscuro dal marito che è un antisocial e pensa di aver sposato Madre Teresa di Calcutta.
> Io l’ho vista di persona le volte in cui è stata qui in ufficio,ma se non la conoscessi, me la trovassi davanti dal vivo non la riconoscerei perché negli anni l’uso dei filtri le ha preso la mano in modo pesante.
> Sono quelle macchiette che più passano gli anni e più sono esilaranti perché l’eta avanza ma non se ne accorgono.
> Come leggere l’oroscopo tanto per farsi una risata


Si, troppo spesso su FB ci sono foto per gonfiare l’ego. 
Decine di selfie, foto del piatto che ha mangiato il martedì, aperitivo della domenica sul terrazzo ecc.
Ma insomma tenersi per se il piatto che si mangia di martedì o l’aperitivo che si fa di domenica non sarebbe male, no ?
E spesso questi mille scatti sono fatti apposta per ricevere consensi; avete fatto caso alle risposte dei maschietti: “ sei troppo bella”, “bellissima “, “meravigliosa “ ecc . Qualche volta più spiritoso o spinto ed è evidente  a cosa serve questo gioco.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Vi rendete conto che siete nello stesso spazio di competizione?


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi rendete conto che siete nello stesso spazio di competizione?


La competizione ci sarebbe se io come contro risposta mettessi tutti i giorni la famiglia del Mulino Bianco sui social o facessi a raffica selfie artefatti acchiappa like.
Visto che io al limite ogni tanto osservo,non partecipo ,quindi non vedo competizione.É come andare al comizio di un politico demente per sentire le stronzate che spara .Lo ascolto e mi dissocio,non sono in competizione.
Se metto il palco a 50 metri dal suo e inizio a spararle più grosse per attirare elettori mononeurone,allora competo.
Raramente pubblico foto e ancor meno con mio marito.L’altra spesso  e sempre con didascalie che fanno impallidire Peynet e Rocco.Ergo si dimena da sola nel suo brodo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> La competizione ci sarebbe se io come contro risposta mettessi tutti i giorni la famiglia del Mulino Bianco sui social o facessi a raffica selfie artefatti acchiappa like.
> Visto che io al limite ogni tanto osservo,non partecipo ,quindi non vedo competizione.É come andare al comizio di un politico demente per sentire le stronzate che spara .Lo ascolto e mi dissocio,non sono in competizione.
> Se metto il palco a 50 metri dal suo e inizio a spararle più grosse per attirare elettori mononeurone,allora competo.
> Raramente pubblico foto e ancor meno con mio marito.L’altra spesso  e sempre con didascalie che fanno impallidire Peynet e Rocco.Ergo si dimena da sola nel suo brodo


Il tuo campo di competizione è interno.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo campo di competizione è interno.


Quoto

. è un costante prendere le misure (interne)  sull'altro (vediamo quel che fa)  ..


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, per vedere il profilo all'epoca dell'amante di mia moglie è bastato crearmene uno fake da bella figa e chiedergli l'amicizia.


Per guardare il profilo dell’amica di mio marito basta  essere uomo e farle i complimenti sulle tette .E lei ti raccomanda   anche di scrivere solo in privato e non sulla bacheca .È tanto riservata porella ahaha


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> . è un costante prendere le misure (interne)  sull'altro (vediamo quel che fa)  ..


Vedere quel che fa perché dovrebbe farmi prendere le misure mie?
FB ed Instagram servono per vedere quel che fa un po’ chiunque ,dalla star ,agli amici simpatici a quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
Nei confronti di questa ho avuto anche la curiosità di vedere se ciò che aveva raccontato a mio marito per intenerirlo trovava spazio nella realtà .Manco una briciola ... 
Io guardo i momenti immortalati nel periodo di crisi vera e nera del mio matrimonio e le nostre facce ed i nostri atteggiamenti non mentivano riguardo alla situazione .
Lei descriveva il marito come una sorta di essere che gli faceva quasi schifo e descriveva una coppia di separati in casa .
Ma mio marito non aveva IG per vedere i suoi momenti Love con le gambe intrecciate con suo marito ,i pomeriggi alla spa a “farci coccole”.
Ora,lei poteva mentire nelle foto ma il marito aveva una bella faccia serena di quello che non sa di essere separato in casa.
Quindi è anche molto istruttivo studiare questi casi


----------



## mistral (1 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> . è un costante prendere le misure (interne)  sull'altro (vediamo quel che fa)  ..


Ha senso se vedo che va in Sardegna e io metto foto da Formentera ,se mette foto raccogli bavetta e sparo anche io le mie tette in primo piano.
La guardo come un pesce nella palla,non come confronto


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Per guardare il profilo dell’amica di mio marito basta  essere uomo e farle i complimenti sulle tette .E lei ti raccomanda   anche di scrivere solo in privato e non sulla bacheca .È tanto riservata porella ahaha


E' svilente tutto ciò.
Ma scusa ha fatto a te tutte le scene, e poi se il marito facesse come hai fatto te la sgamerebbe subito? :facepalm:

Comunque più che controllare le amanti -non lo scrivo per te lo scrivo in generale- controllate i vostri mariti... che spesso stan iscritti a certi siti: https://www.pianetadonna.it/coppia/sessualita/trovare-amante-su-internet-per-tradimento.html


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ha senso se vedo che va in Sardegna e io metto foto da Formentera ,se mette foto raccogli bavetta e sparo anche io le mie tette in primo piano.
> La guardo come un pesce nella palla,non come confronto


La guardi, però

Non è un reato eh?

Se ora sei davanti al PC e vai su fb, e ti scatta la.molla

"Uh.. vediamo un po' quella la che fa.."

Cosa si muove in te per cliccare sul suo profilo??

Cosa "cerchi" intimamente??


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ha senso se vedo che va in Sardegna e io metto foto da Formentera ,se mette foto raccogli bavetta e sparo anche io le mie tette in primo piano.
> La guardo come un pesce nella palla,non come confronto


In altro thread ho postato Corinne Clery e Serena Grandi. Le ho cercate perché le avevo viste casualmente ed è venuto l’argomento. Però quando le ho viste mi sono posta in un piano di confronto.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi rendete conto che siete nello stesso spazio di competizione?


Per conoscere una persona serve capire chi frequenta. Basta limitarsi alla curiosità.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In altro thread ho postato Corinne Clery e Serena Grandi. Le ho cercate perché le avevo viste casualmente ed è venuto l’argomento. Però quando le ho viste mi sono posta in un piano di confronto.


Un po'   si era capito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un po'   si era capito.


Ma si fa sempre, è naturale.
È il campo competitivo con una amante/moglie un amante/marito che dovrebbe essere abbandonato con il tempo.


----------



## danny (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si fa sempre, è naturale.
> È il campo competitivo con una amante/moglie un amante/marito che dovrebbe essere abbandonato con il tempo.


E se ti dicessi che un po' di competizione serve anche a migliorarsi?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E se ti dicessi che un po' di competizione serve anche a migliorarsi?


No.
Quella che migliora è competizione con se stessi.
Se è con gli altri non fa seguire se stessi.


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si fa sempre, è naturale.
> È il campo competitivo con una amante/moglie un amante/marito che dovrebbe essere abbandonato con il tempo.


Ma è FB,serve giusto per buttare l’occhio .
Lo butti sul tuo vecchio spasimante o su quello di cui eri perdutamente innamorata che non ti ha baciata nemmeno quando lo hai bloccato in un angolo e 20 anni dopo lo vedi con un boa di piume rosa al collo in un selfie a letto con il suo compagno  e ti senti sollevata ,non credo che lo si faccia per prendere le misure di noi stessi .Si è mossi da curiosità .Visto che l’amica di mio marito gli diceva che voleva un figlio ,ogni tanto butto l’occhio per vedere se si è riprodotta e se il pargolo è tutto il papà ..


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La guardi, però
> 
> Non è un reato eh?
> 
> ...


Sai che non mi viene in mente nulla di particolare se non il divertimento di vedere i filtri alla Barbara D’Urso e i tentativi di essere ammiccante per raccogliere complimenti?Credo nulla di più profondo di questo.
In fondo ormai è una di famiglia .Ho spulciato talmente tanto i suoi social ai tempi della raccolta di indizi che penso di saperne  più di lei stessa.
I primi tempi ero curiosa di vedere se davvero si era separata come mio marito avrebbe giurato accadesse dopo mesi ad ascoltare la  mostrizzazione feroce del marito ,ma nulla.Poi se compariva il pargolo boh...sciocchezze che mi hanno anche fatto toccare con mano le frottole che certi si raccontano in quei frangenti .


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Quella che migliora è competizione con se stessi.
> Se è con gli altri non fa seguire se stessi.


Io invece credo che la competizione con qualcuno migliore di noi possa anche essere positiva .Si rincorrono spesso gli esempi.Rincorrere noi stessi non so quanto valore aggiunto possa comportare .


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' svilente tutto ciò.
> Ma scusa ha fatto a te tutte le scene, e poi se il marito facesse come hai fatto te la sgamerebbe subito? :facepalm:
> 
> Comunque più che controllare le amanti -non lo scrivo per te lo scrivo in generale- controllate i vostri mariti... che spesso stan iscritti a certi siti: https://www.pianetadonna.it/coppia/sessualita/trovare-amante-su-internet-per-tradimento.html


Guarda che non so come faccia il marito a non farsi un paio di domande.Magari è il tipo a cui piace che la moglie si faccia una foto con micro canottiera e seno più che in bella vista per augurare “Buona Pasqua” , un po come lo stile Belèn che mette il culo in primo piano per dire “tramonto meraviglioso “ O più semplicemente,essendo estraneo al mondo dei social,non immagina quella vita così esposta  della moglie .Boh
Se lo facessi io,avrei qualche piccolo problema con mio marito ,idem se permettessi certi tipi di commento a qualche mia foto


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che non so come faccia il marito a non farsi un paio di domande.Magari è il tipo a cui piace che la moglie si faccia una foto con micro canottiera e seno più che in bella vista per augurare “Buona Pasqua” , un po come lo stile Belèn che mette il culo in primo piano per dire “tramonto meraviglioso “ O più semplicemente,essendo estraneo al mondo dei social,non immagina quella vita così esposta  della moglie .Boh
> Se lo facessi io,avrei qualche piccolo problema con mio marito ,idem se permettessi certi tipi di commento a qualche mia foto


Penso sia così. Evidentemente ci sono mariti che provano piacere nel vedere la moglie in bella mostra ed i relativi commenti. Poi ci saranno anche mariti che tacciono e muoiono dentro, non so.

Da un paio di anni frequento Fb un po' più spesso. Mio fratello si è trasferito oltre oceano ed essendo, al mio contrario, molto social, mi fa piacere vedere cosa combina. 
La cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che le persone, soprattutto donne, che passano la giornata a postare selfie con sguardi ammiccanti, in pose strategiche con didascalie improbabili, sono quelle più insospettabili. Fai tanto la bacchettona e poi su Fb mi fai 20 selfie al giorno con scritto "oggi si mangia arrosto in crosta di sale" con le tette di contorno. Mica voleva mostrarle, è una casualità. 

Solo io ho amici che mi taggano in foto di merda?


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Penso sia così. Evidentemente ci sono mariti che provano piacere nel vedere la moglie in bella mostra ed i relativi commenti. Poi ci saranno anche mariti che tacciono e muoiono dentro, non so.
> 
> Da un paio di anni frequento Fb un po' più spesso. Mio fratello si è trasferito oltre oceano ed essendo, al mio contrario, molto social, mi fa piacere vedere cosa combina.
> La cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che le persone, soprattutto donne, che passano la giornata a postare selfie con sguardi ammiccanti, in pose strategiche con didascalie improbabili, sono quelle più insospettabili. Fai tanto la bacchettona e poi su Fb mi fai 20 selfie al giorno con scritto "oggi si mangia arrosto in crosta di sale" con le tette di contorno. Mica voleva mostrarle, è una casualità.
> ...


Non so.Comunque anche a mio marito chiedeva sempre se era bella e se i suoi difetti erano nascosti abbastanza,oltre ad avere dei complessi .
Ma non credo che esporsi piena di filtri e in pose acchiappabavetta sia una buona cura.
Penso che ad un certo punto si eviti anche  di fare incontri di persona con gente conosciuta solo tramite social per lo scollamento tra  immagine elaborata  e realtà  .
Io per evitare,come foto profilo spesso metto dei cessi a pedali anche avanti con l’eta ,così le aspettative partono dai minimi


----------



## Rosarose (2 Febbraio 2019)

Le foto che uno decide di postare dicono molto di una persona. Io le foto ammiccanti le detesto,  le posso tollerare se hai 16 anni, già a 20 mi mettono una tristezza!
Come decidere in autonomia di essere una merce, con tanto di cartellino del prezzo sotto...
Per me lo fa solo chi è insicuro, o è rimasto ad una età adolescenziale.
Questo forum mi piace molto anche perché nessuno di noi ha una foto sul profilo, possiamo essere affascinati solo dalle idee che uno espone, e con la fantasia immaginare chi potrebbe stare dietro ad un pensiero...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma è FB,serve giusto per buttare l’occhio .
> Lo butti sul tuo vecchio spasimante o su quello di cui eri perdutamente innamorata che non ti ha baciata nemmeno quando lo hai bloccato in un angolo e 20 anni dopo lo vedi con un boa di piume rosa al collo in un selfie a letto con il suo compagno  e ti senti sollevata ,non credo che lo si faccia per prendere le misure di noi stessi .Si è mossi da curiosità .Visto che l’amica di mio marito gli diceva che voleva un figlio ,ogni tanto butto l’occhio per vedere se si è riprodotta e se il pargolo è tutto il papà ..


Mi hai fatto ridere.:rotfl:
Però hai evitato il punto.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Non so.Comunque anche a mio marito chiedeva sempre se era bella e se i suoi difetti erano nascosti abbastanza,oltre ad avere dei complessi .
> Ma non credo che esporsi piena di filtri e in pose acchiappabavetta sia una buona cura.
> Penso che ad un certo punto si eviti anche  di fare incontri di persona con gente conosciuta solo tramite social per lo scollamento tra  immagine elaborata  e realtà  .
> Io per evitare,come foto profilo spesso metto dei cessi a pedali anche avanti con l’eta ,così le aspettative partono dai minimi


Alcuni abusano con i filtri, è vero. Alla base sicuramente c'è bisogno di conferme, di sentirsi belle agli occhi degli altri. 
Una volta ho detto ad una mia amica selfie dipendente:  "Certo che te le spari le pose, eh?"
E lei tutta affranta "Ti ringrazio ma taci, non pensi che non sia per niente fotogenica?". 
Mica le avevo fatto un complimento.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io invece credo che la competizione con qualcuno migliore di noi possa anche essere positiva .Si rincorrono spesso gli esempi.Rincorrere noi stessi non so quanto valore aggiunto possa comportare .


La emulazione è un’altra cosa.
La competizione ha in sé non il desiderio di migliorare se stessi, il proprio lavoro o le proprie performance, la competizione ha lo scopo di prevalere, poter guardare qualcuno dietro. Se non fai atletica è una bruttissima cosa e, vista da fuori, anche ridicola.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Le foto che uno decide di postare dicono molto di una persona. Io le foto ammiccanti le detesto,  le posso tollerare se hai 16 anni, già a 20 mi mettono una tristezza!
> Come decidere in autonomia di essere una merce, con tanto di cartellino del prezzo sotto...
> Per me lo fa solo chi è insicuro, o è rimasto ad una età adolescenziale.
> Questo forum mi piace molto anche perché nessuno di noi ha una foto sul profilo, possiamo essere affascinati solo dalle idee che uno espone, e con la fantasia immaginare chi potrebbe stare dietro ad un pensiero...
> ...


Su questo Forum sfido chiunque a mettere la propria foto profilo  A parte Paolo che porta a spasso il biberon.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Penso sia così. Evidentemente ci sono mariti che provano piacere nel vedere la moglie in bella mostra ed i relativi commenti. Poi ci saranno anche mariti che tacciono e muoiono dentro, non so.
> 
> Da un paio di anni frequento Fb un po' più spesso. Mio fratello si è trasferito oltre oceano ed essendo, al mio contrario, molto social, mi fa piacere vedere cosa combina.
> La cosa che mi lascia perplessa è che le persone, soprattutto donne, che passano la giornata a postare selfie con sguardi ammiccanti, in pose strategiche con didascalie improbabili, sono quelle più insospettabili. Fai tanto la bacchettona e poi su Fb mi fai 20 selfie al giorno con scritto "oggi si mangia arrosto in crosta di sale" con le tette di contorno. Mica voleva mostrarle, è una casualità.
> ...


Ma perché io queste cose non le vedo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Le foto che uno decide di postare dicono molto di una persona. Io le foto ammiccanti le detesto,  le posso tollerare se hai 16 anni, già a 20 mi mettono una tristezza!
> Come decidere in autonomia di essere una merce, con tanto di cartellino del prezzo sotto...
> Per me lo fa solo chi è insicuro, o è rimasto ad una età adolescenziale.
> Questo forum mi piace molto anche perché nessuno di noi ha una foto sul profilo, possiamo essere affascinati solo dalle idee che uno espone, e con la fantasia immaginare chi potrebbe stare dietro ad un pensiero...
> ...


Questo è il bello! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché io queste cose non le vedo?


Cazzo ne so Bru, evidentemente hai come amiche la combriccola delle samaritane scalze :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Cazzo ne so Bru, evidentemente hai come amiche la combriccola delle samaritane scalze :carneval:


Ho 500 amici. Quelle le elimino.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho 500 amici. Quelle le elimino.


Infatti io ho ridotto parecchio. 500 sono troppi.


----------



## Rosarose (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che non so come faccia il marito a non farsi un paio di domande.Magari è il tipo a cui piace che la moglie si faccia una foto con micro canottiera e seno più che in bella vista per augurare “Buona Pasqua” , un po come lo stile Belèn che mette il culo in primo piano per dire “tramonto meraviglioso “ O più semplicemente,essendo estraneo al mondo dei social,non immagina quella vita così esposta  della moglie .Boh
> Se lo facessi io,avrei qualche piccolo problema con mio marito ,idem se permettessi certi tipi di commento a qualche mia foto


Mistral se hai ancora voglia di andare a sbirciare il suo profilo, non hai ancora archiviato l'accaduto. Quando ciò avverrà non ti passerà più per l'anticamera del cervello di andare a vedere le foto di una scema...
È così, se le situazioni, le persone che ci hanno fatto soffrire, escono definitivamente dalla nostra vita, semplicemente non ci interessa più nulla di loro....
Poi noi non miglioriamo mai dal confronto passivo con gli altri, e guardare non ha nulla di attivo.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie Ipa.Ho letto solo ora.
> Concordo al 100% e come ho già scritto da qualche parte ,ho preso atto da un pezzo di ciò che hai scritto qui sopra e di ciò che  mi porta il rodimento di culo perenne.Ed e ciò che il tradimento ha rivelato sul carattere delle persone  e non le scopate fuori casa.Le scopate fuori casa,le farfalle nello stomaco,la botta di vita,l’adrenalina ,non sono il problema.Quelle sensazioni ,nel momento in cui ne sentissi il bisogno,me le posso prendereanche io  quando voglio o quando mi trovassi di fronte chi mi scatena questi desideri.*Il problema è come lui ha NON gestito la sua faccenda,il problema è che io ancora scalpito al pensiero di come avrei dovuto rimettere al suo posto questa decerebrata quando invece LUI avrebbe dovuto pensarci ,visto che non era nemmeno stato in grado di non farsi scoprire,avrebbe dovuto dimostrare di essere in grado di farci uscire dal pantano con un minimo di dignità .Detesto l’immagine di lui piegato con lei che se ne faceva zimbello.Avrei voluto vedere una reazione da uomo,che non significa alzare la voce o le mani ma il saper dire le parole giuste per seppellirla e il saperle tenere testa.*
> La debolezza dell’altro e la sua incapacità di spalare la sua merda  che mi ha impedito (moralmente )  di fare ciò che sarebbe stato meglio per me ,e mi ha messa in condizione di dover spalare al posto suo .*Questa mia debolezza la sto pagando letteralamte sulla mia pelle,ho degli sfoghi misteriosi che nessun medico e nessuna cura riesce a risolvere del tutto*.Non è un bel vivere ma non è un non bel vivere con chi mi sta accanto,è un non bel vivere con me stessa perché non mi sono concessa di fare ciò che mi avrebbe fatta stare meglio.
> Ma ormai è come chi a 50 anni si tormenta ancora perché a 20 anni ha smesso l’università e se potesse tornare indietro....indietro non si torna ma io devo trovare il modo di togliermi di dosso questo perenne rumore di sottofondo.
> Ho un senso di rivalsa che mi logora.Ma non dispero,da qualche parte la chiave ci deve essere,nel frattempo vivo il meglio che posso e mi godo il non poco che ho.Sarei ingiusta se mi ritenessi sfortunata a 360 gradi.


Capisco molto bene le sensazioni del primo grassetto @_mistral_
Credo che ne proverei di simili. 
E mi dispiace molto. Conosco bene la sensazione di rumore di sottofondo di cui accenni. 
E' dolorosa. Di un dolore che non è dolore vero, acuto, ma che non molla mai. 

Io ho girato lo specchio. Su di me. 
Non è stato piacevole in effetti. Guardarmi.
L'immagine era di un cane alla catena che ringhiava e sbavava, saltando per cercare di liberarsi e finendo solo per ferirsi irrimediabilmente ancora di più. 
No, non ero bella 

Sotto quello...ci sono territori da attraversare, se lo si desidera. 
E il dolore del guardarsi è una parte del prezzo da pagare. 
Affrontare la propria nullità e impotenza.
Uso appositamente parole altisonanti...ricordo bene la mia caduta, nel niente. 

Ma sotto....

Io ho trovato quel che mi serviva per smettere di sbavare e ringhiare e cercare sangue (in modo obbligato, intendo. Ora il sangue lo cerco per gustarmelo, e quando ne ho IO il desiderio. Mi piace il sangue. Sono una bestia così). . 

Il nucleo ero io. 
Nessun altro.
Quella me in quelle situazioni che hai descritto nel primo grassetto.
E quella me non la tolleravo. Non la volevo. Volevo strapparmela via dalla pelle (anche la mia pelle ha detto la sua  e ci sta, la pelle è il nostro sistema avanzato di relazione con il mondo, la nostra prima esposizione al mondo, un portale sistemico e biologico che segna gli attraversamenti fra il dentro e il fuori). 

Un amico, prezioso, un giorno quando gli parlavo del perdono mi ha troncata dicendomi semplicemente "hai ancora molto da perdonare a te stessa". 
Te la giro. Il nucleo sei tu. Guardati allo specchio...e lasciati crollare. 
Lasciar cadere i pezzi e sedercisi in mezzo, io non penso ci sia altra via.  

Potresti scoprire cose interessanti. 

In tutto questo, gli altri, tuo marito, la sua amante, le cazzate varie annesse e connesse, sono solo scuse per tener insieme i pezzi, ma non è roba tua...non a caso la tua pelle urla. La pelle è TUA. Non accetta intrusi.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco molto bene le sensazioni del primo grassetto @_mistral_
> Credo che ne proverei di simili.
> E mi dispiace molto. Conosco bene la sensazione di rumore di sottofondo di cui accenni.
> E' dolorosa. Di un dolore che non è dolore vero, acuto, ma che non molla mai.
> ...


Lo dico da anni. La prossima volta mi fai da Ghost writer?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (2 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco molto bene le sensazioni del primo grassetto @_mistral_
> Credo che ne proverei di simili.
> E mi dispiace molto. Conosco bene la sensazione di rumore di sottofondo di cui accenni.
> E' dolorosa. Di un dolore che non è dolore vero, acuto, ma che non molla mai.
> ...


È un bel problema .
Dovrei far saltare in aria ciò che amo a cui non voglio rinunciare .
Ho due persone dentro me ed entrambe hanno le loro ragioni.
Un giorno la vince quella che ha sete di sangue e il giorno dopo quella che ama ciò che ha,e sono in perfetto equilibrio .Ce ne fosse una sbilanciata...
Secondo me una scopata random potrebbe funzionare come il pulsante di reset del modem che così smetterebbe di elaborare troppo frequenze.
Di solito con me funziona avere i miei peccati da espiare ,mi fa essere magnanima ed in pace con quelli degli altri


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> È un bel problema .
> Dovrei far saltare in aria ciò che amo a cui non voglio rinunciare .
> Ho due persone dentro me ed entrambe hanno le loro ragioni.
> Un giorno la vince quella che ha sete di sangue e il giorno dopo quella che ama ciò che ha,e sono in perfetto equilibrio .Ce ne fosse una sbilanciata...
> ...


So cosa significa avere due persone dentro
Bisognerebbe riuscire a far tacere una e andare avanti 
Però io la vivrribcome una sconfitta. Vali anche per te?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> È un bel problema .
> Dovrei far saltare in aria ciò che amo a cui non voglio rinunciare .
> Ho due persone dentro me ed entrambe hanno le loro ragioni.
> Un giorno la vince quella che ha sete di sangue e il giorno dopo quella che ama ciò che ha,e sono in perfetto equilibrio .Ce ne fosse una sbilanciata...
> ...


Concordo con Ipazia.
Ma la tua risposta razionalizza tuoi contenuti irrazionali.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> So cosa significa avere due persone dentro


Sesso da incinta o doppia penetrazione? :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sesso da incinta o doppia penetrazione? :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ahahah


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo dico da anni. La prossima volta mi fai da Ghost writer?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Dammi una buona storia, tanto per iniziare 

E poi ci accordiamo sul resto 

in che senso lo dici da anni?


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> È un bel problema .
> Dovrei far saltare in aria ciò che amo a cui non voglio rinunciare .
> Ho due persone dentro me ed entrambe hanno le loro ragioni.
> Un giorno la vince quella che ha sete di sangue e il giorno dopo quella che ama ciò che ha,e sono in perfetto equilibrio .Ce ne fosse una sbilanciata...
> ...


Fra il serio ed il faceto...praticamente smetteresti di usare la frusta per passare al cane 

Che non è male, dipende da dove trovi piacere e benessere. 

Ma.
In entrambi i casi ti staresti facendo breath control da sola. 
E questo non è buono. 
E' una pratica pericolosa già quando ci si mette nelle mani di qualcun altro, fatta da soli lo diviene ancora di più.
Ed inoltre, da soli, porta ad una sorta di sospensione, in un territorio che non è piacere e non è dolore, in un'attesa di un qualcosa che non arriva...perchè da soli la misura della stretta è impicciata dalla paura sottesa alla sopravvivenza. 
Eros e Thanatos...si interrompe la circolarità della comunicazione e quindi la connessione. 
Eros e Thanatos servono entrambi per stare in buona compagnia di se stessi. 

Mettersi nella condizione di scegliere fra l'uno o l'altro, a mia esperienza, equivale ad amputarsi pezzo per pezzo, senza nulla in cambio. 

Serve potersi abbandonare. Per abbandonare la scelta e essere nella contemporaneità. 
Stai continuando ad immaginare situazioni in cui non rispondi ad un bisogno di abbandono...e pace. 

Il sangue, lo si gusta quando si è in pace. Questa è una cosa che ho imparato negli anni. 
Se è solo sangue, ad un certo punto non è più neanche chiaro di chi è...è un giochetto pesante. 

E si finisce per farsi da vittima e carnefice contemporaneamente. 
E' una gabbia. 
Una catena, @_mistral_. 

Quelle due che senti, molto probabilmente tu senti solo quello che la tua mente riesce a processare secondo quanto conosce. 
Tieni presente che però la mente, mente. E costruisce universi fatti a misura di ciò che non solo conosce già, ma che mantiene il sistema in uno stato di apparente equilibrio, che però, come stai sperimentando porta alla morte del sistema. L'equilibrio perfetto...è la morte. 

Altro discorso è dirigersi verso un equilibrio dinamico, in cui le diverse parti, anche quelle che non riesci a percepire ma che ci sono e urlano, attraverso il tuo corpo, comunicano liberamente fra di loro. 

L'alternanza che senti...nella mia esperienza l'alternanza è una creazione artificiale. 
Un prodotto della razionalità. Per dirla facile. 

Ma...noi siamo esseri contemporanei.
E' un tuo schema l'alternanza. 
Un tuo modo di spiegarti le sensazioni. 

Puoi provare ogni sorta di rimedio, scopare random, darti alla castità, punirti nei modi più fantasiosi....sono solo giri, evitamenti...e lo sai. 

Stai cercando una soluzione. Ma non c'è una vera e propria soluzione, così come la si intende. 
E non ci sono risposte. O meglio, prima delle risposte ci sono le domande. E sono le domande a fare la differenza. 

Parlavo con una vecchia utente, anni fa, di una stanza interiore, dove sedersi e riposare. Da arredare secondo sè. Dove trovare pace ed ispirazione, dove toccarsi e rimanere abbracciati a se stessi. 
E dove tutto è presente. 

Hai paura di perdere quel che hai, ma se ci guardi, in ogni momento puoi perdere quel che hai. Perchè è un avere molto relativo. 
E tenere le mani strette, rimanere aggrappata ti fa stare male. 
Il tuo corpo lo sa già. E te lo sta urlando. 

Non ci sono molte strade, aprire le mani e lasciarsi andar giù. 
E lasciarti portare dal tuo corpo. 

Sei una vittima @_mistral_. 
Accettalo. 
E perdona te stessa. 

Ora come ora, sei vittima e sei la carnefice di quel che sei.
Io credo che l'alternanza che senti risieda in questo territorio. 

A volte, vincere è perdere. 

Credo che tu abbia pianto, forse, per la situazione, per la delusione, per la rabbia, per la frustrazione, credo che digrigni i denti per il desiderio di rivalsa...ma credo anche che tu non abbia ancora pianto per te stessa.  
Per quella che era prima del tradimento, per quella che era prima di tuo marito, per quella che aspettavi sulla soglia...e che ti è scivolata via dalle mani. Anche se le tieni strette...è scivolata via lo stesso. 

E questa...non la puoi raggiungere con il pensiero. Il pensiero è troppo lento e schematico e legato al passato e all'anticipazione del futuro - che è a sua volta una forma del passato -....questa la puoi raggiungere solo attraverso l'intimità con le tue emozioni, nel modo che stai evitando...ossia abbandonandoti ad esse. Senza cercare spiegazioni.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> È un bel problema .
> Dovrei far saltare in aria ciò che amo a cui non voglio rinunciare .
> Ho due persone dentro me ed entrambe hanno le loro ragioni.
> Un giorno la vince quella che ha sete di sangue e il giorno dopo quella che ama ciò che ha,e sono in perfetto equilibrio .Ce ne fosse una sbilanciata...
> ...


Mistral, ma tu ami ancora tuo marito ?


----------



## mistral (9 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mistral, ma tu ami ancora tuo marito ?


Lui me lo chiede ogni giorno.
Mio marito,dopo il tradimento ,nella mia mente si è sdoppiato e non riesco più ad unire le parti.
Amo il lui “pulito” e detesto quello di quel periodo ,specie per i comportamenti di merda che a posteriori ho potuto associare alla love story che stava vivendo .
Amo il lui che conosco ,con i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti ,anche tutti i guai che mi ha fatto passare ,visti nell’ottica del “noi” avevano un senso.
Quando il noi si è dissolto ,una valanga di insofferenza mi ha travolta e non mi abbandona .Mi rendo conto che appena esce dai binari per cose tutto sommato anche meno pesanti,divento insofferente .
La botta mi ha aperto gli occhi e posso solo dire di essere stata una povera  cretina  per decenni.Anche lui si è  reso conto di avere tirato la corda su certe cose a livelli umanamente insopportabili ,quindi in un certo senso gli occhi li ha aperti più che mai .
È crollato quando si è reso conto di ciò che mi aveva fatto (oltre al tradimento).
Prendere atto che poi tutto gli si sia ritorto contro e che tutti i nodi siano arrivati al pettine ,è stata dura ,in parte è ancora dentro a questo rimorso.
Quando e se riuscirò a riunire le sue due parti e ad avere compassione anche del suo lato che mi ha uccisa ,magari potrò nuovamente dire ,sentendolo,di amarlo nella sua completezza .
Lo amo a pezzi .


----------



## mistral (9 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fra il serio ed il faceto...praticamente smetteresti di usare la frusta per passare al cane
> 
> Che non è male, dipende da dove trovi piacere e benessere.
> 
> ...


Sapessi quanto ho pianto per me.
Ho pianto piu  per me che non per lui.
Ho pianto per i miei sogni infranti,per i miei sacrifici inutili,per la fatica fatta,per il non poter tornare indietro di decenni,per la mia ingenuità ,per le mie sicurezze crollate, per la me ragazzina illusa di quel giorno sull’altare ,trascinata dai suoi progetti e dalle sue certezze.
Per cose che sono stata costretta a fare per lui che mi sono pesate e che mi sono portata addosso con fastidio  per anni  ma che ho inserito nelle voci in perdita in nome del progetto .
Ho pianto tanto per me.
E lo faccio ancora ora


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ho pianto per me.
> Ho pianto piu  per me che non per lui.
> Ho pianto per i miei sogni infranti,per i miei sacrifici inutili,per la fatica fatta,per il non poter tornare indietro di decenni,per la mia ingenuità ,per le mie sicurezze crollate, per la me ragazzina illusa di quel giorno sull’altare ,trascinata dai suoi progetti e dalle sue certezze.
> Per cose che sono stata costretta a fare per lui che mi sono pesate e che mi sono portata addosso con fastidio  per anni  ma che ho inserito nelle voci in perdita in nome del progetto .
> ...


Non è che il pianto è per quello che ti sei fatta in nome non di un progetto o di lui, ma di una idea di te che tuttora non riesci a lasciare?


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ho pianto per me.
> Ho pianto piu per me che non per lui.
> Ho pianto per i miei sogni infranti,per i miei sacrifici inutili,per la fatica fatta,per il non poter tornare indietro di decenni,per la mia ingenuità ,per le mie sicurezze crollate, per la me ragazzina illusa di quel giorno sull’altare ,trascinata dai suoi progetti e dalle sue certezze.
> Per cose che sono stata costretta a fare per lui che mi sono pesate e che mi sono portata addosso con fastidio per anni ma che ho inserito nelle voci in perdita in nome del progetto .
> ...


Qui su tradi, quando sono arrivata, c'era molta più gente di adesso. Proprio molta. Mi ricordo che il mio primo 3d aveva superato in forse due giorni le 100 pagine...non perchè fosse un 3d particolarmente figo, anzi, ma scriveva continuamente un sacco di gente. 

L'altro ricordo chiarissimo di quel periodo  sono le donne. Alcune in particolare...avevamo organizzato un incontro a Milano. Le streghe 
In comune avevamo un evento importante: eravamo state violentate. 
Per me era stato un passaggio importantissimo. Espormi, ma più che altro specchiarmi, in altre reazioni.

Io avevo reagito con la rabbia e col disprezzo. 
Ero diventata il carnefice per certi aspetti. 
Avevo pervertito quell'evento in me per dimostrarmi di essere ancora degna della mia fiducia. 

Non tutte avevano avuto la mia stessa reazione. Mi aveva stupito moltissimo. 
E, tanto per cambiare, mi faceva arrabbiare vedere le altre reazioni. Mi faceva arrabbiare vedere la sofferenza. Mi faceva arrabbiare pensare che altre donne avessero attraversato quell'esperienza, che ne fossero segnate.
Giochetti  Volevo difendere loro. Ma ero io. In loro. 
Era me che desideravo avvolgere in un abbraccio protettivo per far scomparire ogni cosa. 

Avevo iniziato a piangere in quel periodo. Io prima non piangevo. Apprendimento antico.

Potrei citare letteralmente te per le motivazioni di quel pianto.
Che non mi bastava mai fino in fondo. Che non smetteva. 

Andavo contemporaneamente dallo psyco in quel periodo. 
E lui mi ripeteva che non stavo piangendo. Sì, scendevano le lacrime, ma mi contorcevo in quel pianto. Tutta arrotolata su me stessa, trattenendo fermamente ogni evento. 
La 19enne innamorata, i suoi sogni riguardo l'amore, quell'incontro, quella notte, quello che era venuto dopo. Quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è mai stato. Il fallimento. La mia storia che crollava. Piangevo sì, ma non piangevo. 
Era quasi ridicola la cosa. Io gli ripetevo che stavo piangendo spesso, e lui mi ripeteva che sì, le lacrime scendevano ma non stavo piangendo per davvero. Non capivo. E i rigurgiti di rabbia risalivano. 

Un giorno lo psyco mi ha spedita a comprarmi uno specchio. Sono andata.
Ero arrabbiatissima con lui mentre compravo quello specchio. 
Me lo ricordo in macchina, lo sentivo come una presenza viva dietro di me. Lo odiavo. Odiavo tutto e tutti.
E mi sentivo così potente e forte in quell'odio. Io sono una piccoletta, fisicamente, eppure mi sentivo imponente. 
Era una bella sensazione se te la devo dire tutta. Mi ha accompagnata per anni quella sensazione di imponenza. 
In palestra mi dicevano che ero piccolina, avevano tutta una serie di attenzioni quando ci allenavamo...e io mi incazzavo  Una volta il mio Suto mi era arrivato con un calcio in faccia, non l'avevo neppure visto, ero volata di qualche metro. Me lo ricordo che mi diceva di alzarmi e rendermi conto che ero piccola e fino a quando non ci avrei fatto i conti non sarei stata in grado di combattere usando le mie caratteristiche come risorse. Non capivo, ovviamente :facepalm:...e mi incazzavo! :carneval: In quell'allenamento ne ho prese veramente tante. 

Comunque, lo specchio...arrivata a casa me lo sono portato in camera. L'indicazione era di non farci niente di particolare, solo metterlo in un luogo importante per me e guardarmi. Mi ricordo chiaramente @_mistral_ il modo in cui mi sono avvicinata per guardarmi, ribollivo. 
Era stato bravo lo psyco. Ero stata brava io. Era stata brava la Vita. Ero vicina al punto di rottura. 
Lo specchio è stata la spintarella finale. 
Sono crollata. 
E ho capito la differenza fra quello che io credevo fosse piangere e piangere per me, con me, in me, da me a me. 
La mente è strana...basta poco per sollecitarla e imbrogliarla, far cadere i veli che separano i tempi delle esperienze. 
Nello specchio c'ero io. E c'era la 19enne. E c'erano le me che erano venute dopo. 
Sono finita in un angolino e mi sono trovata immersa. 
Non nella delusione, non nelle aspettative tradite, non in quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non era stato...ero in me. In quella me ancora ferita, rotta, segnata e dolorante. 
E mi sono consolata. 

La differenza fra un pianto di consolazione e accettazione, quello in cui si aprono le mani e si rilassano i muscoli, quello in cui si finisce ad abbracciarsi profondamente. E' stata una esperienza stranissima...la me di quel momento stava abbracciando e consolando le altre me. 

Quelle della rabbia, del disprezzo, della vendetta e della rivalsa. 
E' stato l'inizio della sepoltura in me. 
Piccole lapidi che mi sono messa scolpire per ricordare e celebrare. 

Ecco...continuo col mio sguardo ovviamente, ma leggendoti io non leggo la sepoltura...io leggo la delusione, il desiderio di rivalsa, il voler recuperare in qualche modo nel presente il passato. 

Beh..non si può.
Le ferite sono lì. E averne cura è scoprirle, lasciarle spurgare, disinfettare e lasciare all'aria. In attesa che la pelle ricominci a formarsi. 
Poi restano le cicatrici...tirano col cambiare del tempo. Sono cicatrici in fondo. 

Ma ho imparato che c' è una differenza fondamentale fra il celebrare una cicatrice che si sovrappone ad una ferita non chiusa e celebrare una cicatrice che chiude la porta. 
Accarezzarla con amore, nel ricordo di quel che è stato e nella consapevolezza che non sarà pur condizionando ogni cosa è venuta dopo. Accarezzare la caduta dei sogni e dei desideri. Accarezzare la ragazzina innocente per certi versi e accettare la donna, sporcata, con amore e cura. E rispetto. Nella fierezza di sè. Mettendole in comunicazione. Lasciando che la donna insegni alla ragazzina la fierezza della caduta. Lasciando che la donna abbia cura della delusione e del dolore. Accompagnando la ragazzina a lasciarsi abbracciare dalla donna, e lasciandole trovare riparo in quella donna che non avrebbe voluto. Conoscenza, in buona sostanza. 

Accettare che qualunque cosa, non cambia. 
Accettare fondamentalmente la propria impotenza di fronte agli eventi della vita. 
E accettare significa prenderli a mani aperte e libere. 
Riconoscendo l'opportunità. E non fissandosi nella perdita. 

Fra l'altro, ho imparato, la perdita riguarda solo una cecità di prospettiva. Un rimanere legati a quel che si desiderava e non si è trovato ad attendere. 
Si vede perdita nella presunzione di sapere in anticipo lo svolgimento dei fatti. Nella presunzione dei propri desideri. In una certa convinzione che per chissà quale motivo la non realizzazione dei propri desideri sia una sorta di tradimento. Come se i propri desideri fossero "intoccabili". 

Nell'umiltà si vede semplicemente un evento che ha portato l'inaspettato. 

LA scelta è fra l'inchinarsi alla propria impotenza e prendere a piene mani quel che la vita offre oppure rimanere legati ai desideri di quel che si era immaginato. Rifiutando l'inaspettato. O provando ad inquadrarlo, altro atto di presunzione, nei desideri, rimanendo incastrati in quel che sarebbe dovuto essere, e quindi nella rivalsa. 

Piangere per davvero è celebrare la morte dei sogni e dei desideri. Scavargli la fossa e seppellire. 
Preparando il terreno per quel che verrà. Senza aspettarsi nulla e nutrendo invece la meraviglia. Lo sguardo della bambina. 
O perlomeno tenendo ferma l'attenzione al fatto che l'aspettativa è un inganno. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui ti dicevo che la paura di perdere è un inganno.
Hai già perso (quel che desideravi, quel che volevi, quel che credevi di avere). 

Vincere...è perdere.


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Lui me lo chiede ogni giorno.
> Mio marito,dopo il tradimento ,nella mia mente si è sdoppiato e non riesco più ad unire le parti.
> Amo il lui “pulito” e detesto quello di quel periodo ,specie per i comportamenti di merda che a posteriori ho potuto associare alla love story che stava vivendo .
> Amo il lui che conosco ,con i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti ,anche tutti i guai che mi ha fatto passare ,visti nell’ottica del “noi” avevano un senso.
> ...


Sei tu a pezzi...E fino a che non avrai operato una ricomposizione, il tuo amore non potrà che essere a pezzi. 

L'amore che si da fuori è solo una tenue propagazione di quel che si ha dentro. 

Se non sei intera, non puoi dare interezza.


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qui su tradi, quando sono arrivata, c'era molta più gente di adesso. Proprio molta. Mi ricordo che il mio primo 3d aveva superato in forse due giorni le 100 pagine...non perchè fosse un 3d particolarmente figo, anzi, ma scriveva continuamente un sacco di gente.
> 
> L'altro ricordo chiarissimo di quel periodo  sono le donne. Alcune in particolare...avevamo organizzato un incontro a Milano. Le streghe
> In comune avevamo un evento importante: eravamo state violentate.
> ...


ho letto tutto tutto e come ti dissi  tempo fa sei nata per fare la scrittrice .
Per quello che ti è capitato  sei da coccole e abbracci 
:abbraccio:


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei tu a pezzi...E fino a che non avrai operato una ricomposizione, il tuo amore non potrà che essere a pezzi.
> 
> L'amore che si da fuori è solo una tenue propagazione di quel che si ha dentro.
> 
> Se non sei intera, non puoi dare interezza.


Lo so.
Ma io mi rendo conto che il tradimento messo in atto da lui,ha fatto saltare altri equilibrii che nulla hanno a che fare con il tradimento .Fatto saltare tappi su situazioni che solo in quel momento ho capito quanto mai avessi accettato.Il tradimento lo ha messo in condizione di tacere e ha legittimato me (finalmente) a vomitare tutto l’indigesto di anni ,di essere ascoltata e di imporre delle condizioni.Sotto certi aspetti (scusami se abuso del termine,specialmente con te ) mi sono sentita come se fossi stata abusata per anni .Perche il mio essere è stato abusato da modi di fare che dentro di me hanno sempre fatto a cazzotti con ciò che mi è stato insegnato e con l’educazione ricevuta .
Abusata per essermi sempre dovuta prendere cura perché il “bisognoso” era sempre lui è perché ho speso tante di quelle energie per mettere toppe che gli salvassero la faccia che alla fine ero stremata.
Io provengo da una famiglia stimata e amata ,con una posizione privilegiata .Certi comportamenti per me sono sacrosanti .
Lui viene da una famiglia paterna disastrata ,dove la dignità ,per l’inettitudine degli uomini di famiglia di almeno tre generazioni ,si è persa quindi ha sviluppato il concetto che si vive alla giornata e che non ci sia nulla da perdere .
Quando si è ragazzi non si tiene conto delle radici,ma andando avanti le differenze di cultura intesa come filosofia di vita  pesano ,specie se a cercare di venire incontro è sempre e soltanto uno solo.
Quindi il tradimento ha ribaltato tutto a mio favore ,lui è rimasto folgorato e si è reso conto di quanti avessi ragione e ha fatto di sua sponte immensi cambiamenti .Ora è ciò che più si avvicina a ciò che avrei voluto.
Quindi cos’e Che mi tormenta?


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che il pianto è per quello che ti sei fatta in nome non di un progetto o di lui, ma di una idea di te che tuttora non riesci a lasciare?


E chi lo sa?
Forse sono solo un stronza che vuole gioco,partita e menzione speciale .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?
> Forse sono solo un stronza che vuole gioco,partita e menzione speciale .


A me sembra che che tu abbia iniziato a vedere qualcosa della tua stanza segreta, però devi accendere ancora la luce, anche una torcia. 
Io capisco la formazione che porta a sentire la responsabilità di tenere in piedi tutto che poi col tempo pesa e fa sentire costrette, limitate per sopperire a mancanze e si finisce per aspettarsi se non gratitudine, almeno rispetto.
Ma è tutta una balla.
Nessuno deve sentirsi la responsabilità del benessere altrui, a parte i figli piccoli.
Tu sei ancora arrabbiata con lui, ma il tuo ruolo lo hai indossato tu.


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che che tu abbia iniziato a vedere qualcosa della tua stanza segreta, però devi accendere ancora la luce, anche una torcia.
> Io capisco la formazione che porta a sentire la responsabilità di tenere in piedi tutto che poi col tempo pesa e fa sentire costrette, limitate per sopperire a mancanze e si finisce per aspettarsi se non gratitudine, almeno rispetto.
> Ma è tutta una balla.
> Nessuno deve sentirsi la responsabilità del benessere altrui, a parte i figli piccoli.
> Tu sei ancora arrabbiata con lui, ma il tuo ruolo lo hai indossato tu.


Certo che l’ho indossato io ,l'ho scritto più volte e sono consapevole che nessuno mi ha obbligata ,ma il tutto stava in piedi per il NOi. 
Diciamo che provenire da una famiglia in cui il matrimonio è per sempre ,non mi ha  facilitato le cose negli anni in cui forse avrei dovuto decidere diversamente .Ora forse non ne  vale  la pena perché lo farei per far pagare lui per le decisioni che a suo tempo non ho saputo prendere io e non per reale desiderio di separarmi .
Sarebbe bastato solo impormi e dare gli ultimatum anni fa,ma si era instaurato un meccanismo subdolo ,lui aveva capito che per me le piazzate pubbliche erano un punto debole perché per me i panni si lavano solo in famiglia e ogni volta in cui sbottavo,lui metteva in scena il suo sbotto pubblico in controrisposta.
Era diventato abilissimo nel legarmi le mani.
Non credo lo facesse in modo del tutto consapevole, ma gliel’ho concesso io,perché io mi accorgevo della sua strategia .Solo che mi riusciva sempre più difficile scardinarla .
Ecco perché il vomitatoio avvenuto dopo la scoperta per me è stato liberatorio .
Ha dovuto ascoltare ,stare zitto e pregare che non mi venisse il desiderio irrefrenabile  di fargli un processo nella pubblica piazza.
Ha indubbiamente sortito effetto che perdura da anni ,le batoste che ne sono conseguite hanno radicalmente modificato il suo modo di ragionare ed elaborare.È stata un’ecatombe sentimentale,lavorativa,familiare.
Tutto raso al suolo .Erano previsioni  che gli proiettavo da anni ,inascoltata .
Se da un lato ho avuto la mia soddisfazione ,per forza di cose in tutto questo ci ho rimesso molto anche io,anche a livello economico .
La ripresa dal terremoto è lenta ma almeno poggia su basi molto migliori che non quelle di partenza .
Ma mi rode comunque qualcosa


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> So cosa significa avere due persone dentro
> Bisognerebbe riuscire a far tacere una e andare avanti
> Però io la vivrribcome una sconfitta. Vali anche per te?


Eh si.
Entrambe le versioni sono una sconfitta .
Una trappola in cui mi ci sono infilata io per colpa del mio senso di responsabilità che mi hanno tatuato in fronte alla nascita.
La mia grossa paura è proprio pensare che non riuscirò mai a far tacere una delle due definitivamente e mettermi il cuore in pace .


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che l’ho indossato io ,l'ho scritto più volte e sono consapevole che nessuno mi ha obbligata ,ma il tutto stava in piedi per il NOi.
> Diciamo che provenire da una famiglia in cui il matrimonio è per sempre ,non mi ha  facilitato le cose negli anni in cui forse avrei dovuto decidere diversamente .Ora forse non ne  vale  la pena perché lo farei per far pagare lui per le decisioni che a suo tempo non ho saputo prendere io e non per reale desiderio di separarmi .
> Sarebbe bastato solo impormi e dare gli ultimatum anni fa,ma si era instaurato un meccanismo subdolo ,lui aveva capito che per me le piazzate pubbliche erano un punto debole perché per me i panni si lavano solo in famiglia e ogni volta in cui sbottavo,lui metteva in scena il suo sbotto pubblico in controrisposta.
> Era diventato abilissimo nel legarmi le mani.
> ...


Eh però ...sa tanto di “non va mai bene niente ...” 
rima per un motivo e poi per l’altro.
E prendere quello che di buono ora c’e ‘ e farselo andare bene ?
Oppure virare verso altri lidi ... con fermezza


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh però ...sa tanto di “non va mai bene niente ...”
> rima per un motivo e poi per l’altro.
> E prendere quello che di buono ora c’e ‘ e farselo andare bene ?
> Oppure virare verso altri lidi ... con fermezza


No,mi sono fatta andare bene tutto l’impossibile per anni.
Mi rode di esserci dovuta arrivare a quel prezzo perché lui è stato così testa di cazzo da non arrivarci con il ragionamento.
È come diventare milionari grazie al risarcimento per un incidente che ti ha lasciata sulla sedia rotelle mentre avresti potuto essere milionaria e goderti lo status sulle tue gambe


----------



## Marjanna (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh però ...sa tanto di “non va mai bene niente ...”
> rima per un motivo e poi per l’altro.
> E prendere quello che di buono ora c’e ‘ e farselo andare bene ?
> Oppure virare verso altri lidi ... con fermezza


A me da l'impressione che stia ancora scavando dentro di se perchè in quel NOI di cui parla c'è tanto della sua vita, dalle sue origini ad ora.


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me da l'impressione che stia ancora scavando dentro di se perchè in quel NOI di cui parla c'è tanto della sua vita, dalle sue origini ad ora.


Sto da talmente tanti anni con lui che il NOI è quasi l’unico stato in cui mi sono mossa ,quindi è ovvio che sia gran parte della mia vita.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Sto da talmente tanti anni con lui che il NOI è quasi l’unico stato in cui mi sono mossa ,quindi è ovvio che sia gran parte della mia vita.


Avevo scritto origini in relazione a questa tua frase _Diciamo che provenire da una famiglia in cui il matrimonio è per sempre, non mi ha  facilitato le cose negli anni in cui forse avrei dovuto  decidere diversamente_. Mi è venuto da pensare che devi ristrutturare tutta una storia di te, per questo ti ci vuole più tempo. Anche quella che ti ha portato in quel NOI. E' un percorso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> No,mi sono fatta andare bene tutto l’impossibile per anni.
> Mi rode di esserci dovuta arrivare a quel prezzo perché lui è stato così testa di cazzo da non arrivarci con il ragionamento.
> È come diventare milionari grazie al risarcimento per un incidente che ti ha lasciata sulla sedia rotelle mentre avresti potuto essere milionaria e goderti lo status sulle tue gambe


Non hai avuto niente se non la sedia a rotelle, sei sempre in quel ruolo, solo aiutata.


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che l’ho indossato io ,l'ho scritto più volte e sono consapevole che nessuno mi ha obbligata ,ma il tutto stava in piedi per il NOi.
> Diciamo che provenire da una famiglia in cui il matrimonio è per sempre ,non mi ha  facilitato le cose negli anni in cui forse avrei dovuto decidere diversamente .Ora forse non ne  vale  la pena perché lo farei per far pagare lui per le decisioni che a suo tempo non ho saputo prendere io e non per reale desiderio di separarmi .
> Sarebbe bastato solo impormi e dare gli ultimatum anni fa,ma si era instaurato un meccanismo subdolo ,lui aveva capito che per me le piazzate pubbliche erano un punto debole perché per me i panni si lavano solo in famiglia e ogni volta in cui sbottavo,lui metteva in scena il suo sbotto pubblico in controrisposta.
> Era diventato abilissimo nel legarmi le mani.
> ...


Nel tradimento di tuo marito dovresti vederci anche qualcosa di positivo. Ti ha fatto saltare il tappo, ti permesso di scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora. 
Forse senza quello saresti ancora la, a recrimire con te stessa ed a soffrire in silenzio. Forse, e lo dici tu stessa in alcuni dei tuoi post, quello che ti rode non è tradimento.
Alla fine se sei riuscita a cambiare lui, il vostro rapporto, dovresti accettare quello che è successo come un male necessario e non considerarlo più il male assoluto.
Per rompere certi schemi ci vuole un evento traumatico. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Nel tradimento di tuo marito dovresti vederci anche qualcosa di positivo. Ti ha fatto saltare il tappo, ti permesso di scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora.
> Forse senza quello saresti ancora la, a recrimire con te stessa ed a soffrire in silenzio. Forse, e lo dici tu stessa in alcuni dei tuoi post, quello che ti rode non è tradimento.
> Alla fine se sei riuscita a cambiare lui, il vostro rapporto, dovresti accettare quello che è successo come un male necessario e non considerarlo più il male assoluto.
> Per rompere certi schemi ci vuole un evento traumatico.
> ...




Ne sono assolutamente certa del fatto che il tradimento mi abbia liberata .
Ma lui non doveva portarci a quel punto a causa della sua immaturità e se vogliamo del suo egoismo portato in dote .
La madre purtroppo è stata vittima prima del marito e poi dei figli che usavano questo schema .Io l’ho ereditato così ma ero troppo giovane per decifrarlo in tempo per poterlo scardinare .Certe cose le ho capite solo dopo anni ed è stato peggio perché ormai erano come un cancro e ho iniziato ad andare in pscicoterapia per attacchi di panico .La terapia ha confermato ciò che già sapevo .
Inutile descrivere il mio disagio quando ho visto mia figlia ragazzina annaspare con attacchi di panico in un rapporto dello stesso tipo.
Fortunatamente ,pur con sofferenza ,lei ha troncato ma ho davvero fatto il diavolo  a quattro per proiettarla tra 20 anni e farle capire.Anche lei pensava che sarebbe bastato il grande ed indubbio amore che gli dimostrava lui.Ma a quell’eta ,come fu per me ,si pensa che l’amore basti a tutto.
Magari sperimenterà altri fallimenti ma non mi sarei perdonata di lasciarla affogare in un epilogo che già conoscevo .
E parlo da donna che è stata ed è tutt’ora molto amata e che nei momenti difficili e in quelli divertenti desidera solo avere accanto lui.
Il tradimento è nato dal mio raffreddarmi e non lasciargliele più passare ,tant’è che nella sua immaturità ,chi aveva tradito ero diventata io che ero cambiata senza motivo .
Un po’ tortuoso ma questo è


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai avuto niente se non la sedia a rotelle, sei sempre in quel ruolo, solo aiutata.


No.È un gran piacere ora discutere e decidere con lui da adulti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Eh si.
> Entrambe le versioni sono una sconfitta .
> Una trappola in cui mi ci sono infilata io per colpa del mio senso di responsabilità che mi hanno tatuato in fronte alla nascita.
> La mia grossa paura è proprio pensare che non riuscirò mai a far tacere una delle due definitivamente e mettermi il cuore in pace .


Invece la mia paura è che la parte cattiva si arrenda . Per cui la alimento perché non accada


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece la mia paura è che la parte cattiva si arrenda . Per cui la alimento perché non accada


Credo infondo che sia lo stesso motivo per cui non voglio dimenticarmi questa storia .
Ho paura di tornare quella che porta pazienza e da la precedenza a tutte le cause altrui.
Non voglio smettere di pararmi le spalle e tenere vivo il ricordo che mi renderebbe facile mandarlo a cagare se dovesse tornare com’era


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Credo infondo che sia lo stesso motivo per cui non voglio dimenticarmi questa storia .
> Ho paura di tornare quella che porta pazienza e da la precedenza a tutte le cause altrui.
> Non voglio smettere di pararmi le spalle e tenere vivo il ricordo che mi renderebbe facile mandarlo a cagare se dovesse tornare com’era


Si probabilmente si 
Il mio è un “non darla vinta”


----------



## mistral (10 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si probabilmente si
> Il mio è un “non darla vinta”


Il mio forse più un senso di protezione che mi impone di non dimenticarmi di come l’acqua che mi ha scottata possa bollire ancora ,quindi mantengo una ragionevole distanza emotiva.
O forse anche un non darla vinta sul fatto che dopo tutto questo lui possa riavere la me di prima,che tra l’altro non esiste più,ma conoscendomi ,se mi muovessi a compassione ,mi stravolgerei fino ad imitare la vecchia me alla perfezione .Cosi per far stare bene gli altri ,io finirei dallo psicologo soffocata dagli attacchi di panico.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Il mio forse più un senso di protezione che mi impone di non dimenticarmi di come l’acqua che mi ha scottata possa bollire ancora ,quindi mantengo una ragionevole distanza emotiva.
> O forse anche un non darla vinta sul fatto che dopo tutto questo lui possa riavere la me di prima,che tra l’altro non esiste più,ma conoscendomi ,se mi muovessi a compassione ,mi stravolgerei fino ad imitare la vecchia me alla perfezione .Cosi per far stare bene gli altri ,io finirei dallo psicologo soffocata dagli attacchi di panico.


Ti capisco molto bene


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ne sono assolutamente certa del fatto che il tradimento mi abbia liberata .
> Ma lui non doveva portarci a quel punto a causa della sua immaturità e se vogliamo del suo egoismo portato in dote .
> La madre purtroppo è stata vittima prima del marito e poi dei figli che usavano questo schema .Io l’ho ereditato così ma ero troppo giovane per decifrarlo in tempo per poterlo scardinare .Certe cose le ho capite solo dopo anni ed è stato peggio perché ormai erano come un cancro e ho iniziato ad andare in pscicoterapia per attacchi di panico .La terapia ha confermato ciò che già sapevo .
> Inutile descrivere il mio disagio quando ho visto mia figlia ragazzina annaspare con attacchi di panico in un rapporto dello stesso tipo.
> ...


Sei stata coraggiosa, e comunque hai fatto quello che potevi attraverso una analisi piuttoso accurata... accade che ci sia chi risolve alla meglio senza analizzare restando nel limbo della consapevolezza parziale


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto tutto tutto e come ti dissi  tempo fa sei nata per fare la scrittrice .
> Per quello che ti è capitato  sei da coccole e abbracci
> :abbraccio:


Grazie 

:abbraccio:


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma io mi rendo conto che il tradimento messo in atto da lui,ha fatto saltare altri equilibrii che nulla hanno a che fare con il tradimento .Fatto saltare tappi su situazioni che solo in quel momento ho capito quanto mai avessi accettato.Il tradimento lo ha messo in condizione di tacere e ha legittimato me (finalmente) a vomitare tutto l’indigesto di anni ,di essere ascoltata e di imporre delle condizioni.Sotto certi aspetti (scusami se abuso del termine,specialmente con te ) mi sono sentita come se fossi stata abusata per anni .Perche il mio essere è stato abusato da modi di fare che dentro di me hanno sempre fatto a cazzotti con ciò che mi è stato insegnato e con l’educazione ricevuta .
> Abusata per essermi sempre dovuta prendere cura perché il “bisognoso” era sempre lui è perché ho speso tante di quelle energie per mettere toppe che gli salvassero la faccia che alla fine ero stremata.
> Io provengo da una famiglia stimata e amata ,con una posizione privilegiata .Certi comportamenti per me sono sacrosanti .
> ...


Se la tua percezione è quella di un abuso, quella è la tua percezione, e in quanto tale ha valore e dignità di per sè 
Poi, uscendo dalla propria percezione credo sia importante oggettivare la percezione stessa. Collocarla. 

L'abuso è una imposizione, un fare rifiutato dall'interno che viene imposto dall'esterno nella costrizione del fare stesso. 

E invece tu hai deciso di fare il tuo fare. Era dentro di te la spinta a quel fare. Da dentro usciva fuori. 
L'abuso segue la direzione inversa, dal fuori al dentro. 
Veniva da te. Era una tua esigenza, rispondere al suo essere bisognoso. 
E si torna per direttissima dentro di te. Dove c'è la percezione di abuso che è in te da collocare, perchè sei tu ad aver abusato di te. Con le conseguenze che descrivi anche nella relazione con lui. 

Forse una buona domanda sarebbe chiederti da dove nasce quel tuo bisogno di rispondere ai bisogni dell'altro, usandoli per sottomettere i tuoi bisogni, per non ascoltarli, per metterli in secondo piano. 
L'altro a mio parere, se è un buon alleato, stoppa questo genere di tensione. Non per amore, non per affetto, ma per dignità individuale. Per curiosità dell'altro. Per rispetto di se stesso. 
E in questo a quanto racconti tuo marito non è stato un buon alleato. Ha preso, preso e preso. Senza metterti in discussione nel tuo dare. Sena verificare che fosse effettivamente una tua libera scelta il farlo. Senza occuparsi fondamentalmente di te. 
Ma chi dava...eri tu. 

Poi, vista da qui, non mi sembri una che si lascia mettere facilmente in discussione. 
Prendi il via e vai. Fino a che in un qualche modo ti schianti. Contando sulla tua resistenza e sulla tua potenza. 
E questo è secondo me l'altro aspetto su cui potresti ammorbidirti. Che deriva dallo stesso posto da cui deriva il tuo bisogno del bisogno dell'altro. 

Da cui adesso giri largo, smaciullandoti in realtà. Tormentandoti. 

Non puoi trovare serenità [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] se non ti esprimi pienamente per quella che sei. 
Con la condizione di avere dall'altra parte una persona sufficientemente stabile e consapevole e presente da ringhiarti in faccia se esageri. 
Qualcuno che si prenda cura del tuo oltrepassare i tuoi limiti ricordandoti con affetto che sei umana pure tu. 

Insomma...gira e rigira...cerchi fuori. 
Ma non puoi sfuggire a chi sei. 

tu sei anche quella che ha sottomesso se stessa ai bisogni dell'altro, e se ci pensi da qualche parte ti portava un vantaggio il farlo. 
Trova quel vantaggio. E usalo per te. 
Sei una bestia, come tutti....descrivi i tuoi comportamenti come disfunzionali alla luce del senno di poi. Ma durante erano funzionali alle tue disfunzionalità. 

Che capisco molto bene, fra l'altro...ho fatto la stessa identica stronzata col mio ex. 
Mi dicevo che volevo salvare la faccia a lui...cazzate. 
Era la mia faccia. Le mie scelte. Le mie posizioni che tutelavo tutelando lui. 
Se lui avesse perso la faccia...io l'avrei persa con lui, in quel delirio, perchè io l'avevo scelto per me. 

Ragionaci.

A partire dalla sensazione di abuso che senti. 
Eri tu ad abusare di te. 
Chi era quella te che abusava di te? 
Fino a che non ci parli...continuerai ad averne paura, e a metterla fuori in qualche nemico, in qualche distanza esterna. Ma sei sempre tu.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se la tua percezione è quella di un abuso, quella è la tua percezione, e in quanto tale ha valore e dignità di per sè
> Poi, uscendo dalla propria percezione credo sia importante oggettivare la percezione stessa. Collocarla.
> 
> L'abuso è una imposizione, un fare rifiutato dall'interno che viene imposto dall'esterno nella costrizione del fare stesso.
> ...


Concordo con la tua analisi ma anche che in mezzo ci andasse la faccia dei figli ,ha avuto il suo peso.Anzi è stato il fulcro.
Quando ti senti addosso tutta la responsabilità  ,ti convinci davvero che se te ne freghi alla fine il disastro sia colpa tua.
La rabbia postuma è arrivata quando mi sono davvero resa conto che non sarebbe stata colpa mia perché io cercavo solo di arginare le conseguenze di azioni non compiute da me.E li sono diventata la cattiva con le note conseguenze
C’è voluto un po’ ma ci sono arrivata.Gli è chiaro ora che non intendo più essere una stampella fissa e agisce di conseguenza.


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Concordo con la tua analisi ma anche che in mezzo ci andasse la faccia dei figli ,ha avuto il suo peso.Anzi è stato il fulcro.
> Quando ti senti addosso tutta la responsabilità  ,ti convinci davvero che se te ne freghi alla fine il disastro sia colpa tua.
> La rabbia postuma è arrivata quando mi sono davvero resa conto che non sarebbe stata colpa mia perché io cercavo solo di arginare le conseguenze di azioni non compiute da me.E li sono diventata la cattiva con le note conseguenze
> C’è voluto un po’ ma ci sono arrivata.Gli è chiaro ora che non intendo più essere una stampella fissa e agisce di conseguenza.


La famiglia 

Come mai non sei fiera di te?

Come mai non sei in pace e ti volti all'indietro per fare il bilancio?

Ed in ogni caso...per certi versi, sì il disastro sarebbe stato anche non colpa ma responsabilità tua. 
Perchè tuo marito l'hai scelto tu. Credendo in lui. 

E' una cosa di cui ho spesso parlato con lo psyco...io gli parlavo di come ero incazzata col mio ex...e lui mi chiedeva ogni volta: chi l'ha scelto? Chi si è assunta la responsabilità di averlo portato in famiglia? 
Chi, nel caso, ha da assumersi la responsabilità di buttarlo fuori dalla famiglia? 

Niente figli da me, ma un bel disastro. 
E io ero corresponsabile.
Avevo scelto un uomo convinta di tutta una serie di cose - la gran parte dipendevano da una dispercezione della mia potenza mascherata da amore - e gli avevo fatto richieste che ritenevo possibili sulla base di mie valutazioni ma che si erano rivelate impossibili su base di realtà. 

IO avevo sbagliato. 
E farlo fuori dalla famiglia era non solo guardare e accogliere il mio errore, ma anche ripararlo. 
Facendo a me stessa richieste possibili. 
E quindi, paradossalmente, uscendo dalla famiglia per entrarci. 
Perdendo...per vincere. 

Questa la mia fine. La tua è diversa. 

Ma ho la sensazione che il nucleo sia molto simile. 

Quell'uomo l'hai scelto tu. 
E nello sceglierlo hai sbagliato a valutare la portata della delusione che poteva portarti. 
Niente colpe. 
Ma hai scelto tu. Prima, durante e dopo. E adesso. 

Gli altri....sono comparse.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> La famiglia
> 
> Come mai non sei fiera di te?
> 
> ...



Certe magagne però emergono dopo anni.
Lui come ragazzo era perfetto ,ma ha mancato nell’evoluzione delle responsabilità.Ha avuto addosso fin da subito grossi problemi familiari e si è sempre sentito a credito di spensieratezza.
É un grande ottimista sognatore e questo per me cresciuta in una famiglia con i piedi piantati a terra ,ma a mia volta desiderosa di sperimentare,è parsa una gran cosa .Infatti in molte cose ci incastriamo perfettamente.
Il problema è sorto con il passare del tempo e delle responsabilità che lui non si è dimostrato proprio in grado di assumersi .Mentre aspetti e speri nella  maturazione passano gli anni.
Il mio nodo è arrivato al pettine nel periodo di crisi prima del tradimento e a lui non è andato affatto giù che non mi facessi più incantare.Il resto lo sai.


----------

